#juju 2012-03-26
<imbrandon> AHHHHHHH
<imbrandon> marcoceppi jcastro SpamapS , it has finally clicked
<imbrandon> wow, i went about this totally wrong ( IMHO not really, still gonna be a great )
<SpamapS> imbrandon: yes.. Tyler Durdon *doesn't exist*.. well done ;)
<imbrandon> so its too late to shift gears for the charm i got for the contest, like i said its gonna be good but
<imbrandon> still
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> SpamapS: hahah
<imbrandon> SpamapS: yea, some reason and i dunno why it did not click before now
<imbrandon> but i've been looking at juju as a gimped replacemtnt to my processes i'm used to
<imbrandon> and its not
<imbrandon> its the glue to bring them all in as one, not replace them
<imbrandon> and THAT just clicked
<SpamapS> imbrandon: *ding ding* :)
<imbrandon> yea i've been like totally doing this wrong in my head
<imbrandon> lol
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I think thats in large part our fault, because we haven't written more charms using existing config management.
<imbrandon> i was sitting head watching a old hangout with jono and sabdfl
<imbrandon> and it just hit me when he said somehting
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> it seems like they are all kinda reinventing the wheel
<imbrandon> so it kinda feels that way
<imbrandon> but no i mean i kinda came in the stuff heaqd first too and bass ackwards
<imbrandon> to be honest untill OMG burned down and i got with jorge on that for the first time in 2 years , i had be steering away from juju as a fad
<imbrandon> so its my faiult too
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> my marcoceppi and you proved it was worth looking into imho, not that you had to nor was even trying i bet
<imbrandon> but you konw
<imbrandon> anyhow i feel like shit tons better now
<imbrandon> i like had this guilt on WTF am i doing this stuff over, and over
<imbrandon> like it aws a not invented here syndrome
<imbrandon> but its now
<imbrandon> not*
<imbrandon> its just marketed wrong to the old timers :)
<imbrandon> ok back to your regualrly scheduled shows, i'll probably have alot more relevant questions form here on i hope
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> wow and i REALLY need to give in and get a new keyboard tomarrow
<imbrandon> this typo shit ios for the birds
<imbrandon> oops /sorry ubotu if your looking ( and anyone else, slip-up )
<imbrandon> SpamapS: i ahvent quite figured out how to NOT deploy to aws yet though, whats the quick and dirty to deploy local, or got a doc page , scanned the wiki but not long
<imbrandon> like i got it working going to a aws now, etc :) kinda working backwards
<imbrandon> lol
<SpamapS> imbrandon: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/provider-configuration-local.html
<imbrandon> rockin , ty
<imbrandon> enjoy the weekend ? i think i spent mine infront of a console ( not that i havent done that 1000000000 times over the years , goes with the teratory hehe )
<SpamapS> Its pouring outside
<SpamapS> cold
<imbrandon> ouch
<SpamapS> console is keeping me warm :)
<imbrandon> what part of the globe ?
<SpamapS> LA
<imbrandon> ahhh
<SpamapS> as in, Los Angeles
<imbrandon> right right
<imbrandon> i assumed
<SpamapS> its one of our 9 rainy days a year
<imbrandon> LOL
<imbrandon> yellow rain ?
<SpamapS> wife hates it because now I have an excuse to sit on my ass and play with code :)
<imbrandon> LOL
<imbrandon> when i was married *shhh not divorcded due to any of the geek stuff* hehe anyhow we had a deal, like before dinner was my geek time
<imbrandon> after was our time ;)
<imbrandon> no matter what day of the week
<imbrandon> so it worked out pretty well
<SpamapS> yeah thats mostly how it works here too
<imbrandon> and thankfully , i;ve been fortunate enough to been high enough on the food chain not to pull pager duty since i was marrie ( and after )
<SpamapS> I kind of miss some aspects of pager duty
<imbrandon> except for the rare occasion where the world really does blow up
<imbrandon> yea i like some things about it, esp if it was for some of the companies i worked for later ( as in nowish ) but early on when i had to do it it sucked
<SpamapS> Interesting.. this supply_drop thing is a bit like juju.. just defining puppet for each server, not having a centralized puppet master http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog/decentralize-your-devops-with-masterless-puppet-and-supply-drop
<imbrandon> and not the act but the job part ,had it been another firm prob would have been ok
 * SpamapS hopes one day that juju becomes decentralized
<SpamapS> ZK is cool but it feels like we could just move all that to each node's agent and use 0mq to pass data between nodes.
<imbrandon> yea thats what i was wanting to hear earlier
<imbrandon> when asking about it
<imbrandon> if you got a sec look at the "brew" distro model
<imbrandon> IMHO that would be PERFECT for charms
<SpamapS> well I'm not talking about the repositories
<imbrandon> infact it kinda is charms
<imbrandon> only for osx
<SpamapS> at a lower level, how its architecture actually works
<imbrandon> all like apt-fast
<SpamapS> I don't think we actually need machine 0
<imbrandon> or something
<imbrandon> yea, the first itteration of things your never completely happy with
<SpamapS> imbrandon: no, brew is just packaging.
<imbrandon> no matter what it is
<imbrandon> well kinda
<imbrandon> it was
<imbrandon> its grown to more
<SpamapS> brew doesn't define how two services talk over the network does it?
<imbrandon> it has taps now and recipies and binary and build distro
<imbrandon> sure but it can via recepies
<imbrandon> and some of the nodejs recepies do
<imbrandon> and now that its distrubted taps i think more will pop up like that
<imbrandon> i mean as for as technical a recipe and a install hook are about the same
<imbrandon> would not take musch for the two to become feature parity
<imbrandon> both ways
<imbrandon> recipies are just make files btw, but they dont have to be "make" infact most are rake *.rb files
<imbrandon> but php or sh or whatever like charms
<imbrandon> so really you can make them do whatever
<SpamapS> imbrandon: interesting.. so there's a uniform way to say "when you ask for X, make it talk to Y on another box this way" ?
<imbrandon> its geared more to the desktop
<imbrandon> but really the ideas are very very similar
<SpamapS> imbrandon: because thats the thing I haven't seen any other system do yet.
<SpamapS> many enable it
<imbrandon> SpamapS: well almost , i dont think there is a formal api for te network part BUT the groundwork is ther and you CAN do it
<SpamapS> but none of them make it a 1st class citizen
<imbrandon> i just dont think its part of the apis
<imbrandon> right
<SpamapS> yeah you can do anything you do with juju with chef, puppet, cfengine, or your own shell scripts...
<SpamapS> but they don't encapsulate you, so it makes portability a real problem
<imbrandon> right , but i think brew is the closest to actually being the same . and half ass the same market, welll no but yes
 * SpamapS looking at brew recipes now
<imbrandon> well i notice brew more and more growing into that thinking though
<imbrandon> and it would not take much for it to
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I'm skeptical because I doubt OS X would have something for defining two way config channels, but perhaps the same result can come from some other means of encapsulation.
<imbrandon> get all the way there VS say a ant script or chef
<imbrandon> why do you say that ?
<imbrandon> osx server does
<imbrandon> like now
<imbrandon> its alot more limited but it does do it in a limited scope and officially
<SpamapS> imbrandon: did you see what I did with the peer relationship with omg? thats very easy in puppet or chef.. but there are so many ways to do it, you can't really *share* them outside an environment.
<imbrandon> right
<SpamapS> imbrandon: os x server has relations?
<imbrandon> yea, see in that sense i can see brew adboping the stuff to do that where as chef wont, but osx server.app does now commercially
<SpamapS> or rather, something like it?
<imbrandon> yup
<SpamapS> show me
<imbrandon> yea forget what its called exactly
<imbrandon> but like my mini here
<SpamapS> I'm always looking for vindication of the juju idea... sometimes I wonder if we're not a little crazy with it :)
<imbrandon> i install server.app and make it a server
<imbrandon> then install any number of servers on the lan
<imbrandon> it will auto pick them up and ask abourt config things like ldap slaves and myswl slave and mx host
<imbrandon> and distcc
<imbrandon> all predefined OR automagic
<imbrandon> and will do it over wan too if predefined
<imbrandon> nah
<imbrandon> apple does it ( the juju idea )
<imbrandon> the thing about apple is
<SpamapS> imbrandon: that rendevouz IIRC
<imbrandon> its not just limited to their servers
<imbrandon> its limited to a very small subset of theior apps on their servers
<imbrandon> nah
<imbrandon> much more than bonjour
<imbrandon> not just discovery
<imbrandon> i mean full on config
<imbrandon> and preconfig
<imbrandon> like the hooks
<SpamapS> I want to see where the docs are for exposing and sharing this config data. It sounds fascinating.
<imbrandon> like i can fire up server.app and tell it that the next 3 distcc nodes use blah.config
<imbrandon> and then those when/if join will use it
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> sure let me look the proper name up
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I'm digging too.
<imbrandon> it builds a ton on bonjour and ldap
<imbrandon> but there is some propitary jiunk in there
<imbrandon> junk*
<imbrandon> i only have 10.8 installed for server.app and its very very very beta right now
<imbrandon> so i only fire it up when needed
<imbrandon> lol
<SpamapS> can't find anything... apple has hidden this well ;)
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> and hell yea they hid all iinda shit well goto opensource.apple.com sometimer
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> let me take a screenshot
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> its not the full story but will get ya looking
<imbrandon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/461492/10.8server.app.png
<imbrandon> ok there we go
<imbrandon> cant get it to load the profile manager there as i said 10.8 is still supper buggy as shit
<imbrandon> but the profuile manage is not like ldap profile its app and server config profile
<imbrandon> and more than like AD
<imbrandon> cuz you dont have to join
<imbrandon> and there is subgroups
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> and the prepare there in the back
<imbrandon> with the (1) alert indicator
<imbrandon> on the apple configuratorr
<imbrandon> thats the "make a charm" tool
<imbrandon> but see those apps listed on the left , those are the only apps you can interact with it like that
<imbrandon> its very limited
<imbrandon> nmot open like juju or brew
<imbrandon> and the supervise in the back is more like the AD user and machine policys
<imbrandon> and the assign in the back is like assign corp assets to a employee thingy
<imbrandon> but you can remote wipe and lock down if stolen etc
<imbrandon> anyhow kinda pisses me off though 10.4, 10.5 and 10.6  server was the shit,but and 10.7 and 10.8 are really just an "app"
<imbrandon> liek you have all the underlying stuff alreaddy insatlled and you get a 50mb gui app from the app store for 10.7 and 10.8 "server"
<imbrandon> like atleast 10.6 even though apache and such is on 10.6 not ALL of the server apps are there
<imbrandon> like BIND and iCal servers etc
<imbrandon> but they are now, and you buy a management app
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> but yea, they intelegently knwo about each other , and more than anycast dns ;)
<imbrandon> i actually forgot the port but there is a dedicated mgmt port
<imbrandon> on the lan they all talk over
<imbrandon> as well as udp
<imbrandon> ahh and see like pushing out the time machine configs
<imbrandon> forgot about that too
<imbrandon> and these arent AD boxes, like i said other macbook pros and minis on my lan
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> not only just find the time machine, thats bonjour , but config the encryption passwd and times to run
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> i thouhgt it was tied to my apple ID
<imbrandon> but then i used like the new ability to install osx legally in ESX
<imbrandon> and it did it to with no apple id
<imbrandon> it may still be the icloud ports iirc now
<imbrandon> but yea not account
<imbrandon> and really even if it did thats ok
<imbrandon> needs glue somewhere
<imbrandon> might as well be my apple id, a.k.a launchpad id
<imbrandon> SpamapS: you run apple hardware right, i'll make ya a deal, i'll try full ubnutu on this mini to try the 4x video and you can use my apple developer account to get a copy of server and try it out
<imbrandon> i'm legally entitled to put it on 100 machines
<imbrandon> if they are associated with me, and you work on the same OS i do so i;d say thats associated :)
<imbrandon> just signup for an apple id if you dont have one ( same as itunes etc SSO ) and i can provision it to your account i am pretty sure for you to download
<imbrandon> as well as IOS early etc
<imbrandon> perk of my last job i got ios and mac os paid developers for the app stores :)
<imbrandon> developer access*
<imbrandon> anyhow, then you can see first hand, and as long as its on apple hardware it should install in vmware no problem
<imbrandon> it checks a tpm chip or something for the hardware
<imbrandon> but them moves right along as long as its 10.7 or 10.8
<imbrandon> oh on a ubuntun host
<imbrandon> i ment to add
<imbrandon> gah, spending way too much time on this, back to my charm
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> gotta make the new hotness good, not the shiney current stuff
<imbrandon> SpamapS: what about like say vsphere too, relation is kinda there , abeit via the central console
<imbrandon> bah
<imbrandon> back to juju
<_mup_> juju/unit-stop r425 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<imbrandon> goal next week: clean up OMG PHP and JS code;Polish qickdrop drupal charm; and get juju tools working on OSX!!
<imbrandon> gonna be a busy week, lol
<jamespage> morning all
<imbrandon> goood morning juju beees
<imbrandon> SpamapS: you know if nick is gonna finish his drupal charm or
<imbrandon> would it be worth to try to tag him and snag it and merge what i have
<imbrandon> mine is a toaly seperate name, but its not plain drupal either, and thats not used
<imbrandon> its pressflow
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> yea i'm gonna keep em seperate and if nick dont finish his i'll juat fixish it too, let em co-exist
<imbrandon> SpamapS: btw your sugestion for drush from the archive on his bug really isnt feasable, as its to old to work with the current drupal, but there is an alternative pear chan that is https
<imbrandon> so that will work out
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, looking at your hive charm now
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: ok, thanks
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: I did have a request for the Hive package you own
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: can we get the HWI web interface included in that?
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, I should think so yes
<jamespage> I had that on my list
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: ah ok, great!
<jamespage> could you raised a bug at http://launchpad.net/hadoop-ubuntu-packages pls - that way I won't forget
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: sure, np
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, of course you could take a punt at it yourself
<jamespage> the packaging branches are under http://launchpad.net/~hadoop-ubuntu
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Hadoop
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, charm rocks BTW
<jamespage> how easy does this make stuff.... :-)
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: very :)
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: yes, it would be a good one to fix so I might give it a go when not busy
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: thanks!
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, nice README as well
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: never used Hive before, it's actually not a bad solution
<jamespage> we should raise bugs on the mysql charm to get those features added as config
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: all based on your work ;)
<jamespage> lol
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: sure, will raise the MySQL bugs
<jamespage> I need todo the same for the haproxy one
<jamespage> I wanted to use it to front a cluster of hbase REST/avro/thrift servers
<jamespage> but its httpchk is a bit to in-depth ATM
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: that would be cool
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, its a bit http centric ATM
<bbcmicrocomputer> Do settings applied to a relationship with 'relation-set' persist for other new nodes that join the relationship?
<_mup_> Bug #965101 was filed: The MAAS provider does not raise an exception when get_machines(...) does not find the requested machines. <juju:New> <MAAS:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/965101 >
<bbcmicrocomputer> e.g. if the MySQL charm sets DB credentials when it creates a DB with 'relation-set', and then a new unit is deployed for the service, are those credentials supposed to be available to the new unit, or is the MySQL charm supposed to set them in its 'db-relation-joined' hook again?
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, I think so yes
<jamespage> i.e. they should already be avaliable - its set at the service level not the service unit level
<jamespage> might be wrong
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: ok thanks
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, one though on the hive charm - it would be nice to be able to switch in a metastore without having to re-create everything
<jamespage> i.e. re-use the same mysql database
<jamespage> is that possible?
<jamespage> I think the charm supports it
<jamespage> mysql that is
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: that's what I'm not sure of
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, I think the openstack charms do this - you might need to use the db-admin interface I think
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: I thought when I added in another metastore the DB credentials on the relationship weren't given to the new unit, but that sounds wrong from a design point of view, so it might be me
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: I'll have a look
<_mup_> Bug #965138 was filed: Juju concatenates the full API endpoint URL when it gets absolute paths from the MAAS api. <juju:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/965138 >
<telmich> dear juju-users and devs, have you had a look at cdist already? [http://www.nico.schottelius.org/software/cdist/] it does a similar job on a pretty straight forward level
<imbrandon> ok so inside the <charm>/hook/somehook script how would i refrer to something in <charm>/files/blah/file , e.g. whats the PWD , the script dir or ??? relitive work ? read(../files/blah/file)
<imbrandon> juju make me some breakfast
<hazmat> telmich, i've looked at cdist previously, its targeted at something a bit different than juju
<hazmat> telmich, cdist is a configuration management tool, juju is service orchestration and deployment.
<telmich> hazmat: hrm, it depends on how far you define service orchestration: cdist aims to do that job as well, the cut there is at the deployment stage
<hazmat> telmich, orchestration sits above config management, and within juju your free to use any tool you'd like to effect config management on the system, including cdist
<hazmat> telmich, so how does cdist connect two different services?
<telmich> i.e. cdist is being used for setting up webservers with rails running
<hazmat> running on two different machines
<telmich> I understand, that's a bit a different approach
<telmich> how does juju do that?
<imbrandon> well and the cut really isnt there either, we used its to deply too on OMG lately
<imbrandon> juju that is
<telmich> btw, the reason why I was mentioning cdist in here is because I thought it may be valuable as a supporting tool
<imbrandon> given its not ideal at the moment it can certanly do it
<imbrandon> telmich: yea possibly , like phone and ant kinda , same kinda suport roll
<hazmat> telmich, juju is designed for running interconnected services over a cluster of machines from the ground up.. the juju docs go into more details https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/about.html
<imbrandon> phing*
<hazmat> telmich, i agree cdist is a useful tool for effecting changes on a machine, in much the same way that other configuration management tools like puppet are
<hazmat> at that level juju is agnostic to what a charm author chooses to use
<imbrandon> yea but i see what he is getting at kinda, it could be used by juju to push code to all the inder connected nodes of a type that needed them
<imbrandon> but yea
<imbrandon> it could be anything ant or phone or cdimg
<imbrandon> or whatever
<imbrandon> phing*
<telmich> hazmat: ackI believe that higher level tools (like juju) could make use of CM tools like cdist, not sure about that though
<imbrandon> if i keep typing phone its gonna become one:)
<telmich> imbrandon: exactly
<imbrandon> telmich: sure thats alrady part of the work flow then
<imbrandon> telmich: we're just not tied to one tool though
<imbrandon> the dev can decide
<imbrandon> or devop
<hazmat> for inclusion into a 'blessed'/vetted distribution of charms.. there are some policies in place.. but juju also incorporates the notion of ppa without such policies to allow for charm authors to experiment and use whatever tool their comfortable with, and still allow their charm to be consumed by other users.
<imbrandon> fits alot better into existing systems that way, the majority of the users IMHO wont be starting from scratch, but be iterating and working this in
<imbrandon> and alrady have tools
<hazmat> telmich, indeed there are some charms that use puppet to install their configuration
<telmich> hazmat: alright :-)
<hazmat> and i'm sure there will be some that use cdist
<imbrandon> i still want juju to make me breakfast
<marcoceppi> Is there an example of an OpenStack stanza so juju can deploy to an OpenStack Compute cloud?
<_mup_> juju/repository-broken-charms r478 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<arosales> jcastro: m_3: you guys available this morning for  a quick chat about Hadoopworld / Stratus?
<jcastro> arosales, I am!
<arosales> jcastro: right on, thanks. Talk to you in a bit then
<SpamapS> imbrandon: sorry I disappeared on you... Sundays and all. ;)
<SpamapS> imbrandon: anyway, re the apple stuff.. I'll keep looking into it. Interop or at least some idea-theft would be good. :)
<imbrandon> no worries
<imbrandon> heh yea
<SpamapS> imbrandon: and re drush not working with current drupal.. WTF drupal! isn't drush supposed to be the way to get drupal? And they break the backend that quickly?
<imbrandon> amatures immatate, geniouses steal ?
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> well its not
<imbrandon> its more the fact that drush was borken with newer php
<imbrandon> then drupal
<SpamapS> newer php, like, 5.3.6 ?
<imbrandon> drush is still very very young like in that sense, they iterate very very fast
<imbrandon> yea, lol
<SpamapS> So yet another thing that should not be in the archive. :-P
<imbrandon> actually i think its a mix between 5.3.6 and 5.3.8
 * SpamapS thinks we've been rushing things into the archive
<imbrandon> 3.8 is whats on mamp
<imbrandon> and it breaks someone if both are used on same deal, or something, anyhow i would need to go look up the bugs again
<imbrandon> well there was no way to know drush shouldne t have been
<imbrandon> it was rock solid for monthsn
<imbrandon> even a year or so
<imbrandon> then suddenly like a flurry of releases came
<imbrandon> all fixing and breaking major things
<_mup_> juju/repository-broken-charms r479 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> add metadata error
<imbrandon> like in 3 months
<imbrandon> i think they had a change of leadership or something, it smelled of that
<imbrandon> its just now kinda slowing back to a managheable pasce
<imbrandon> pace*
<SpamapS> imbrandon: well either way, why can't older drush's download newer drupals?
<imbrandon> i dont rember the exacltym but instal from the archive and run "sruah status" i know its imediate obvious
<imbrandon> drush status
<imbrandon> like it break spectacular
<imbrandon> but what i was saying is they mirror on github that has https
<imbrandon> sooo it sould not be a big deal
<imbrandon> just to grab from there instead
<imbrandon> but yea i dont think any pear or pecl modules should be in the archive IMHO , not just drush
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: is there documentation for deploying _on_ openstack using Juju?
<imbrandon> and i know stuff is crazy as heck right now , but its a standing offer with the access to my apple dev account software ( legitly ) whenever , month or  6 months from now
<imbrandon> just to inspect the competition :)
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: there's an askubuntu question/answer about it
<marcoceppi> Huh, must have missed it
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: basically you need to set the ec2-uri, s3-uri, default-image-id, and probably default-instance-type ...
<imbrandon> i need more points over there, i should spend a evenincg doing ask
<SpamapS> that is.. until they break those default-* things and then I don't know how its going to work.
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: cool, I just found it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94150/how-do-i-use-openstack-and-keystone-with-juju
<SpamapS> (I say they because I am against removing them... but others are against keeping them... hence.. "they")
<imbrandon> is there a way to keep them as a "module" per se , like add on-ish
<imbrandon> not really a module
<SpamapS> imbrandon: yeah github https would probably be the preferred option
<imbrandon> yea that was the jest of the whole thing
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I believe they'll be kept until a better solution is found
<imbrandon> was github https
<imbrandon> there is actually a ton of official mirrors on github for most things i found
<marcoceppi> How hard would it be to add another provider to the setup? Would it be pertinent to add prominent cloud services as different types (instead of ec2, have a generic eucalyptus type, hp-cloud type, etc)
<imbrandon> if ya dig a bit
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: i was wondering about zend's phpcloud.com myself, as i actually curreent use them
<imbrandon> and they are openstack / php fabric
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: like flavors of the ec2 provider? Not a bad idea (note that hp's cloud does not expose the EC2 API of openstack)
<SpamapS> or at least, so I've been told
<marcoceppi> Ah, that's what I was trying to play around with
<SpamapS> I have to think an OSAPI provider will appear ... one of the nova founders approached me about wanting to write one.
<imbrandon> kinda like google storage uses the openstack s3 stuff but goggle app engine dont
<imbrandon> in any way iirc
<imbrandon> its funny you hit a google storage bugket and it even says in the xml its amazon, i guess not to break the tools or something is all i can figure
<imbrandon> http://g.pixeldrop.net/   <-- thats a google storage bucket
<imbrandon> but xml namespace to aws still
<imbrandon> so i guess its only a namespace
<SpamapS> imbrandon: yeah its just for api equality
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r500 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Initial commit
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: they seem to provide endpoints. I'm going to try to bootstrap an env on their hp cloud
<imbrandon> it would be nice if app engine was ec2 compatable and vice versa
 * marcoceppi will then self-document
<SpamapS> imbrandon: that wouldn't make any sense at all though
<SpamapS> imbrandon: since appengine is a PaaS not a VM provider
<SpamapS> unless they changed something recently
<imbrandon> yea but like phpcloud.com is a paas and does part of the api
<imbrandon> nah
 * SpamapS goes afk
<_mup_> juju/trunk r495 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge repository-broken-charms repository.find should never break on charm error [r=fwereade]
<jcastro> SpamapS: marcoceppi: m_3: ok so ... starting tomorrow we should review everything and start looking at entries?
<jcastro> I was thinking review and get them all ready, and promulgate all at the same time?
<jcastro> or do you guys want to just do them one by one?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: is there a list of what needs to be reviewed?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bugs?field.tag=new-charm
<jcastro> any new, confirmed, or fix commited
<m_3> jcastro: sounds good
<jcastro> m_3: clint and I sort of counted yesterday and there's like 15 things we can approve and promulgate.
<jcastro> I meant counted on friday of course. :)
<_mup_> juju/status-changes r486 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'm in
<marcoceppi> I've got local provider working on my laptop now
<jcastro> oh nice!
<marcoceppi> 12.04 *bows*
<balloons> jcastro, been idlin' here for awhile :-0
<jcastro> balloons: ok do you have links of stuff for people to try
<balloons> I'm not sure what daviey and crew have in mind just yet
<balloons> I haven't seen there work
<jcastro> ok
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r501 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> AMP doesn't like None for string values
<_mup_> Bug #965507 was filed: Juju uses http to contact uec-images.ubuntu.com <juju:In Progress by clint-fewbar> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/965507 >
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r502 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<_mup_> juju/trunk r496 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge status-changes simplify status output and support services with multiple relations under the same name [r=fwereade]
<_mup_> juju/force-upgrade r467 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<hazmat> Hi Folks, just a heads up status output has changed.
<hazmat> per discussion on the list last week
<marcoceppi> is it in ppa yet?
<marcoceppi> nvm, /me scans up a few lines
<m_3> hazmat: thanks
<hazmat> marcoceppi, not yet..
<hazmat> marcoceppi, ppas get built nightly
<marcoceppi> right, cool
<hazmat> m_3, i'll update the charmrunner service watch this evening
<m_3> negronjl lynxman: ^^ (maybe neeed to update status parsers)
<hazmat> m_3, there will be some more status output changes when subordinates land latter this week fwiw
<m_3> hazmat: gotcha... thanks for the heads-up
<marcoceppi> hazmat: won't that just be adding keys? not so much modifying the existing structure?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, it is adding keys, but the subordinate service representation in status is different, the subordinate units are reported under their principal units
<marcoceppi> ah, cool. I look forward to that landing
<imbrandon> jcastro: gah i cant push, did it get added to a team ?
<jcastro> push to where?
<imbrandon>  bzr push ~imbrandon/charms/oneiric/quickdrop/trunk/
<imbrandon> says dont exist sooooooo
<imbrandon> and i've pushed like lots already
<marcoceppi> lp:~imbrandon/charms/oneiric/quickdrop/trunk
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: ahh i am a idiot sometimes, in a damn hurry :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ty
<imbrandon> mt dew refill, brb
<gary_poster> hallo.  I used to have juju kind of working on canonistack.  Then canonistack didn't work for me at all--when I did a euca-start-instances call (that is, nothing to do with juju) I would eventually get an instance that showed the status as "error" when you ean euca-described-instances.  IS told me that was fixed, and indeed, that works now.  However, juju still gives me the same error.  I run juju bootstrap, and eventually (
<gary_poster> pretty soon) I get a system in an error status.
<gary_poster> $ euca-describe-instances
<gary_poster> RESERVATION	r-0yhnhx0e	gary_project	juju-canonistack, juju-canonistack-0
<gary_poster> INSTANCE	i-00001ce3	ami-00000079	server-7395	server-7395	error		0		m1.large	2012-03-26T18:08:04Z	nova				monitoring-disabled	instance-store
<gary_poster> any ideas on what's going wrong here, or any thing I should ask IS for?
<gary_poster> best: any way I can fix this? :-)
<gary_poster> fwiw, I'm on very newest juju from ppa
<gary_poster> and happened in previous version (earlier today) as well
<hazmat> hmm
<hazmat> gary_poster, can you pastebin the error
<avoine> someone know if the variable JUJU_RELATION_NAME  is a good way to get a unique relation name that I can use in a path?
<gary_poster> hazmat, one of the frustrations is that the above is all I get.  From juju's perspective, it is simply unable to connect to the zookeeper. Unless I'm missing a log somewhere?
 * gary_poster hunts for a moment
<hazmat> gary_poster, no logs on the client side.. juju -v status gives verbose output
 * hazmat spins up an openstack instance
<SpamapS> avoine: that should work yes.
<avoine> great thanks
<SpamapS> avoine: though you also need to take into account that there may be two remote-endpoints for the relation, so $JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT is probably also needed.
<avoine> oh yeah
<avoine> I'll concatenate those two to be sure
<gary_poster> hazmat, doesn't seem informative to me, but dunno: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63059/
<hazmat> gary_poster, your trying to connect from outside of the network
<hazmat> gary_poster, you'll need to associate an address by hand to the bootstrap node for that to work
<hazmat> or you need to be located somewhere where the public address of the instance ( server-7396) is resolvable
<hazmat> gary_poster, i do euca-allocate-address, euca-associate-address -i bootstrap_node_isntance_id public_addr
<gary_poster> hazmat, the .canonistack trick won't help with that?  I think it will--that's what RT 50773 is about--and the problem I see here is that the instance doesn't even start.  that's still in line with your diagnosis?
<hazmat> gary_poster, hmm.. actually that appears to be broken
<hazmat> associating ips to the isntances
<gary_poster> once it starts it is supposed to be assigned a .canonistack name
<gary_poster> which is supposed to be resolvable now, if you have the right ssh config stanza
<gary_poster> (that's what I was trying to test)
<gary_poster> but the machine doesn't even start
<hazmat> gary_poster, yeah.. it doesn't start for me either
<gary_poster> at least, that's the way it seems to me
<gary_poster> ok, at least that's two of us :-)
<hazmat> gary_poster, that seems to be a stack instance issue
 * hazmat tries launching one manually
<gary_poster> manually works for me, if you mean euca-run-instances
<hazmat> gary_poster, which image are you using?
<gary_poster> the output is slightly different
<gary_poster> hazmat, ami-79
<gary_poster> beta
<gary_poster> in both cases
<hazmat> gary_poster, cool, i'm using 78
<gary_poster> hazmat, fwiw, I noticed a slight diff in the euca-describe-instances of the juju vs. manual instances but I didn't know what it means.  https://pastebin.canonical.com/63062/ shows manual, and then juju.  If you compare the two, the manual instance shows the status as "pending gary" while the juju instance shows "pending".  I have no idea what this means or if it is relevant, but it is the only difference I saw other than one
<gary_poster>  working and the other not.
<hazmat> gary_poster, its the key pair name
<gary_poster> oh...the juju doesn't need a key pair?
<hazmat> juju doesn't launch with the api key name, it uses cloud-init to seed the key
<gary_poster> ah ok
<gary_poster> so maybe irrelevant, unless cloud-init is the borked part
<hazmat> gary_poster, still that's all post instance running, these instances are in an 'error' state
<hazmat> which would suggest a problem pre launch
<gary_poster> agreed
<hazmat> even cloud-init failures leave instances running
<gary_poster> I see
<gary_poster> I tried to geta vanguard to look at this earlier to look for a traceback but they were swamped
<gary_poster> the poor error reporting in canonistack, from the user's perspective at least, is annoying
<hazmat> gary_poster, definitely
<hazmat> gary_poster, for fun try terminating an instance, and checking status
<hazmat> it just shows as running still before it pops off
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I didn't see that
<gary_poster> I saw a bunch of errors
<gary_poster> but never running
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm trying to narrow down the param that causes the instance state 'error'
<hazmat> tbd
<gary_poster> hazmat, oh ok cool
<hazmat> ah.. its the group
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> hazmat, for fun I asked the vanguard again for a traceback.  it may turn out to be irrelevant by the time they get this, but I figured it was wirth another try
<hazmat> gary_poster, juju associates two security groups to a machine, an environment group, and a per machine group
<gary_poster> right, I saw that on ec2
<gary_poster> seemed nice
<hazmat> gary_poster, if try on the cli against openstack to specify both groups when doing euca-run-instances.. the instance will fail
<hazmat> trying again at the moment with just one
<gary_poster> huh, ok
<hazmat> also fails with one instance
<hazmat> er. one group
<gary_poster> heh
<hazmat> previously openstack would basically ignore security groups, i think its got them implemented, but its not clear it has self-referential groups working
<hazmat> the environment group opens traffic up internal traffic between machines in the environment
<hazmat> yup.. its the self-referential group thats killin git
<hazmat> the per machine group is fine
<gary_poster> ah
<hazmat> gary_poster, now the question is who to forward the issue to..
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I've heard that IS updates canonistack with newest openstack every Monday
<gary_poster> so a bug against openstack might be the right idea
<gary_poster> depending on turn-around time, a workaround might be convenient too
<gary_poster> and btw hazmat, duped that "euca-run-instances -k $NOVA_USERNAME -t m1.large ami-00000079 -g juju-canonistack" leads to an error state for me as well, if you wanted any confirmation.
<_mup_> Bug #965591 was filed: failure to launch instance with self-referential security group <canonistack> <juju:New> <OpenStack Compute (nova):New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/965591 >
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> #is did not find a traceback :-/
<hazmat> gary_poster, well it all depends on where they looked..
<gary_poster> heh
 * gary_poster has jokes, squelches them
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'd have to guess there is one somewhere, just not in the nova api endpoint, it definitely hits the queue, its probably in the network component
<gary_poster> hm, ok
<hazmat> or directly on the instance node
 * hazmat keeps missing lunch
<hazmat> i aim to resolve that, bbiab
<gary_poster> :-) k, bye, thanks
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm not sure there is a good workaround, juju needs that environment group, as minimum to tag its instances in the env, we could not define its access rulz for ostack and see if that works, but if they do implement security access for internal network usage, it will still be hosed
<gary_poster> hazmat, yeah I can see the broad shape of the problem.
<gary_poster> why did it work before?
<gary_poster> no access rules meant free-for-all?
<hazmat> gary_poster, yup.. it didn't really process them for 11.10.. it could be a regression for the current release though, not sure
<gary_poster> gotcha
<hazmat> m_3, do we have any automated tests against ostack?
<gary_poster> thanks hazmat.  #is is still looking for logs, which I'll add in some hopefully safe-ish manner to the bug report if they find some and they look potentially informative
<gary_poster> though it sounds like the description you have may be sufficient for the sorts of openstack devs ho would actually work on it
<gary_poster> who
<m_3> hazmat: not yet
<m_3> hazmat: that's what I'm currently working on..
<m_3> hazmat: only openstack installation I have access to is totally barfing atm... images coming up 'error'
<hazmat> m_3, i just filed  a bug report on it in nova & juju after gary_poster reported the same
<m_3> hazmat: thanks
<gary_poster> m_3, bug 965591.  hazmat, m_3, doesn't tell me a lot, but looks like https://pastebin.canonical.com/63067/ is relevant traceback.  deej is confirming on #is
<_mup_> Bug #965591: failure to launch instance with self-referential security group <canonistack> <juju:New> <OpenStack Compute (nova):New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/965591 >
<hazmat> gary_poster, that looksl like it
<m_3> gary_poster: cool
<jcastro> m_3: oh hey, how'd the summit thing go?
<m_3> jcastro: not too much new... talked to cjohnston about a new theme branch for the site
<m_3> jcastro: we've gotta move the environment to a different account for financial reasons
<m_3> jcastro: so that'll happen prob later this week
<imbrandon> ive been helping him learn the ropes of proper css and js with it and the lenaro
<imbrandon> subthemes
<m_3> jcastro: once that's done, then I'm back on hold until we have a theme...  prob nother couple of weeks it sounds like
<m_3> imbrandon: cool... thanks!
<imbrandon> m_3: nah, we'll have it in a week or less, week is giving some breathing room
<m_3> nice
<imbrandon> he just inst confident in timeline :)
<imbrandon> but yea i;d say realistic about 3 more days for the django and another 1 for wordpress and 2 more for drupal
<imbrandon> is the timeline
<imbrandon> lenaro is in with django as a child theme
<imbrandon> e.g we're jst doing one template system for all the community themes, thats why he isnt confident beacuse of the big changes
<imbrandon> but i've been thought it ,we'll crank her out
<imbrandon> through*
<imbrandon> but if you look in the -refresh branches of the themes you can see the progresss
<imbrandon> they are about 80%
<imbrandon> infact here is the base we finished last night , for the django, now just got to sub template it for summit and lenaro
<imbrandon> http://theme.chrisjohnston.org/
<m_3> imbrandon: cool... I'll try to spend a little more time externalizing the theme from the charm config instead of the settings.py
<m_3> might have a few more MPs
<jcastro> m_3: the appflower one looks cool too
<m_3> but it's configured to pull from summit production atm
<imbrandon> kk, yea we err i restructure all the themes to be like   www --> base(top) -->django(top) --wp(top) -->drupal(top) and the
<imbrandon> base is pure html
<imbrandon> and then we make the django and wp tempalate just by subst
<imbrandon> the mp in place
<imbrandon> and last will be the drupal one
<imbrandon> but i also made bash scripts to
<imbrandon> generatte the django and stuff from the html again
<imbrandon> like thay are a psudo template wirth ##TITLE##
<m_3> imbrandon: hmmm... I'd have to see that to figure out what the charm should be doing to install the theme
<imbrandon> the charm probably should just include the base_website.html and the /media directory
<m_3> ideally, I'd just have a django branch and a theme branch
<imbrandon> and then makes its own inheriting the base_website.html
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> exactly
<imbrandon> the django folders are not django sites
<m_3> right, then I can add vhost aliases for media
<imbrandon> they are just the assets and .html templates
<imbrandon> yup
<m_3> cool
<imbrandon> i pretty much made him do it, he about shed a tear but then loved it when it was clear what was gonna happen
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> will make future updates aklot alot easier and using thing s like less or scss too much simplete
<imbrandon> simpler*
<imbrandon> plus there is actualy build scripts to minify the assets and such and create the templates from a common base
<imbrandon> so they all match ubuntu guidlines with no extra work too
<hazmat> jcastro, sweet 2 other juju talks at europython were submitted
<jcastro> nice!
<SpamapS> jcastro: we about ready to close down the contest?
<SpamapS> jcastro: maybe in 3 hours? That would be 00:00 UTC
<jcastro> sure
<SpamapS> jcastro: I'm going to try and do 2 hours of review tomorrow and Wednesday.
<SpamapS> negronjl: you going to be around and able to do reviews this week?
<jcastro> between you, mims, and jamespage, we should be ok
<SpamapS> we have a ton..
<jcastro> indeedy we do!
<SpamapS> imbrandon: did you submit your charm yet?
<jcastro> negronjl: nijaba: if you guys have time to review one or two this week it would really help out
<bkerensa> jcastro: Instructions for deployment and accessing subway added (merge proposed)
<jcastro> lynxman: you too!
<jcastro> SpamapS: is there anyone from the launchpad team that we added to charmers? Maybe one of them could lend a hand for one or two?
<bkerensa> jcastro: What do these Juju mugs look like?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> it's the ubuntu travel mug from the store
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i've been iterating on it
<imbrandon> but i submitted it last night late
<imbrandon> SpamapS: ^^
<bkerensa> jcastro: Uhh you didnt say that... ok you can send me one of those :P
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I thought it was going to be a ceramic mug :D
<imbrandon> SpamapS: i still need to update the nginx configs a little , but its 95% complete and submitted
<imbrandon> well 92 :)
<jcastro> I think hosted IRC will be a popular charm
<imbrandon> but working on it now
<imbrandon> jcastro: subway
<imbrandon> ?
<jcastro> yeah
<imbrandon> yea i love that thing
<imbrandon> i found it like 2 days before dudes post on planet
<SpamapS> imbrandon: as long as its in and tagged as new-charm, we'll allow refinements through this week as we review them.
<jcastro> does juju upgrade work with subway? like, does doing that just update the subway code from git?
<imbrandon> SpamapS: rockin, ok yea it is
<bkerensa> jcastro: Not yet
<imbrandon> i showed jcastro awhile ago
<bkerensa> jcastro: this will be added later when I bug SpamapS some more :D
<imbrandon> i had trubble attaching the banch so its on via a comment
<imbrandon> SpamapS: ^^
<SpamapS> imbrandon: ok thats fine
<imbrandon> something with chrome on osx was stopping me, gonna do it from insde my ubuntu vm later on next push
<imbrandon> i'd say another hour or two
<imbrandon> not all week and i'm good
<imbrandon> but thats good i got leway :_
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> also once i have the next push done i'm gonna convert to full git pushes , talked to jcastro about it already as a good thing so it will work you guys on that workflow anyhow
<imbrandon> so the first frwe times i'll likely ping someeone and let em know a pull req is on gh waiting
<imbrandon> but try not to be annoying about it :)
<imbrandon> but i'll*
<SpamapS> imbrandon: *boo* git
<imbrandon> but i'll*/msg SpamapS ~imbrandon/charms/oneiric/quickdrop/trunk , gonna update the normal drupal one too even if it dont make the contest as it seems abandon and jcastro said it looked fair game
<imbrandon> yea
<SpamapS> "git: because VCS *SHOULD* be hard."
<imbrandon> i love my git
<SpamapS> :-P
<imbrandon> hahah
<imbrandon> i actually find git easier than bzr , like for reall, not trolly
<SpamapS> Yeah I keep hearing that from people
<SpamapS> but as a 5+ year bzr user..
<imbrandon> but its because i learned it first, i think the same thing about hg too
<imbrandon> and hg is supose to be easy
<SpamapS> and before that, a user of cvs, svn, perforce, and even a tiny bit of vss ... I despise git's obtuseness.
<imbrandon> yea i've only used bzr when i had to, even when i was very ver actve most of the time i use git on anolith and sync :)
<imbrandon> or use git-bzr
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<SpamapS> I'm sure as I get pushed along toward git since bzr has been mostly marginalized.. I'll figure out that git is great. But right now its like.. a million times harder for me to use.
<imbrandon> yea cvs -> svn  more svn , a little svn, then git, then svn then bzr then git/bzr then git git git git git hg curse git git
<imbrandon> not bzr a little again :)
<imbrandon> now*
<bkerensa> SpamapS: I am very interested in adding a upgrade hook to Subway but not sure how best to implement that part of the hook
<imbrandon> bkerensa: one line "install" :)
<imbrandon> heh
<bkerensa> imbrandon: ?
<SpamapS> bkerensa: the best way to do it is to simply make sure all your hooks are idempotent, and then just have your upgrade-charm hook call them all in the right order.. which is   stop, install, config-changed, start
<imbrandon> as in my updgrade just calls instll and i check in install with conditions for if/else things
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> good idea
<bkerensa> imbrandon: which is ur charm?
<SpamapS> bkerensa: for subway, using git.. you should just check to see if the dir is already there.. if it is.. cd into it and 'git pull'
<imbrandon> its not toally done but its ~imbrandon/charms/oneiric/quickdrop/trunk
<SpamapS> imbrandon: yeah the most basic thing to do is just to call install
<imbrandon> yea, jst look for a -z /dir/.git
<imbrandon> or something
<SpamapS> imbrandon: adding the other bits in there will force you to write better other bits
<imbrandon> yea i was trying to make the deadline so somethings arent ideal but work clean
<imbrandon> and i'll fixem up as i go i figurred release early release often :)
<imbrandon> i actually had to make a install stamp file i check for with the config, i dont like that at all
<imbrandon> but its doing the job for the moment
<imbrandon> SpamapS: infact if its not cheating blah blah, can you eyeball what i got pushed, its missing some essential bits to function fully but i got those here and am polishing them up
<imbrandon> not a full revirew etc etc just an eyeball or two for a sec
<imbrandon> fi you have time and dont mind
<imbrandon> mostly whats missing is the nginx bits and the apt-get line
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I'll be doing some reviews later today, will look at yours then.
<imbrandon> kk sounds good
<imbrandon> i shoudl have those bit up by then too then
<imbrandon> bkerensa: i'm still very knew to this charm thing too but if you need a hand i can try ( not a newb coder etc just charms :P )
<imbrandon> if ya cactch a snag from something from mine into youer or whatever
<imbrandon> i need to adapt my ide to like the charm layout
<bkerensa> IDE?!?!?!
<bkerensa> Y U USE IDE?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nano for the win
<SpamapS> editor wars, FINALLY SOMETHING FRESH AND NEW ON THE INTERNET
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> well kinda, bkerensa been using bbedit for the charm so far, zend studio seemd a bit overkill :P
<imbrandon> but the dir layout in bbedit is kinda finly
<bkerensa> SpamapS: indeed
<imbrandon> funky*
<imbrandon> bah i dont pay attn to em anymore, if someone is harping on vim or emacs i use pico ( aliased to nano ) in their view :)
<imbrandon> i find its normaly the ones that purport aptitude over apt-get in online tuts and lbog post comments
<imbrandon> e.g. same group :)
<imbrandon> on a serious note though it did take years , for real for my muscle memory to not type pico, and tupe nano, i has a bash alias untill 3005ish or later
<imbrandon> 2005*
<imbrandon> actually back then i think i just made  symline to nano --> pico as i dident know about aliases
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ( 90's )
<imbrandon> symlink
<imbrandon> dude i'm getting that damn keybopard today
<imbrandon> apple store dont close till 9pm i'll make it
<imbrandon> this thing is gonna be the death of me
<imbrandon> ( its one of the small bluetooth ones , my usb wired aluminum one died to coke-a-cola a week or two ago )
<imbrandon> i dont have big hands and i feel like i got huge fat fingers with this thing
<imbrandon> SpamapS: what can we garentee is on the system, ubuntu-minimal or  ?
<imbrandon> like accross clouds
<SpamapS> imbrandon: yeah minimal
<imbrandon> k
<SpamapS> imbrandon: eventually we'll have all of 'cloud-image'
<SpamapS> imbrandon: or rather, '^cloud-image' since its a task, not a package
<imbrandon> ahhh does that add php so i dont have to bootstrap it with bash ? hehe
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> should toss php-cli on there python and perl are :)
<SpamapS> no
<SpamapS> imbrandon: somehow I think an idea like that may be given a label the PHP community would not appreciate ;)
<SpamapS> I'm not saying people will call it *crack*
<SpamapS> or *b.s.*
<SpamapS> but something that you might not like ;)
<imbrandon> hahah yea i think mine is a rare case
<imbrandon> where i have phing and drush to do alot fo te heavy lifting for install and config
<imbrandon> and both are php tools
<imbrandon> writeen in php
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> written
<imbrandon> bleh
<imbrandon> but most wont be , even like wordpress
<imbrandon> unless its intentional
<imbrandon> i think a zend framework one would be the only other case likely
<imbrandon> but that wont come till partials are here
<jcastro> ls
<imbrandon> .
<imbrandon> ..
<imbrandon> build.xml
<imbrandon> pr0n.jpg
<imbrandon> jorge-jono-and-camel.gif
<imbrandon> $_
<SpamapS> bkerensa: merged your change. Note that you should probably re-branch the charm from lp:charms/subway so that you get all the latest stuff ~charmers adds .. your branch is missing one thing already
<bkerensa> SpamapS: ahh did you promulgate it properly?
<bkerensa> :D
<SpamapS> bkerensa: promulgate is only needed to create the official pointer to the official branch. After that we just merge and push. :)
<bkerensa> SpamapS: is there no way to sync my branch with the upstream lp:charm/subway?
<bkerensa> so that my branch stays frosty?
<SpamapS> bkerensa: sure, you first should do 'bzr missing lp:charms/subway' and make sure that your branch doesn't have anything not in the official one (ignore any that are only in lp:charms/subway)
<SpamapS> bkerensa: if you don't have any local changes, then simply remove your branch, and bzr branch lp:charms/subway
<SpamapS> bkerensa: if you do have extra changes, move it out of the way, and do 'bzr branch lp:charms/subway', and then cd subway, then 'bzr merge ../path-to-your-old-branch'
<SpamapS> bkerensa: then commit, push, and propose for merging. :)
<SpamapS> and yes I know that git makes this *infinitely* simpler with rebase
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I prefer bzr :) the git people were not so nice to me :P
<SpamapS> this is actually the one time where git wins in my head.
<bkerensa> I submit patch to them and they make me jump through hula-hoops
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r503 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Allow for context to access invoker so it can get cached children
<hazmat> SpamapS, we could probably install the cloud-task with minimal changes into the local provider
<hazmat> the switch out to the ubuntu-cloud template is more extensive, since it also involves dropping libvirt
<bkerensa> SpamapS: Ok well I req'ed to join ~charmers because I wanna contribute  more :) I am really getting to like juju
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r504 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Test invoker is accessible from context
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r505 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream relation-ids-command
<SpamapS> bkerensa: *awesome*
<SpamapS> hazmat: thats a good idea actually
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r506 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Mark conflicts resolved
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r507 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Update tests re relation_get's support of relation_id
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r508 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Allow Invoker to not take a context to fix failing test
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r509 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Test relation-ids command through the invoker
<shazzner_> hello
<shazzner_> I'm sure it's been reported by now, but I'm unable to get to the juju charm browser site
<shazzner_> http://charms.kapilt.com/
<shazzner_> 502 Bad Gateway
<m_3> hazmat: ^^
<hazmat> oh dear
<hazmat> hmm. mongodb went down
#juju 2012-03-27
<hazmat> hmm. and keeps going down
<hazmat> ugh.. looks like i hit the 2gb limit on 32bit
<hazmat> which is odd because the db size is nowhere near that
<hazmat> hm.. no that wasn't it
<hazmat> its back
<hazmat> shazzner_, incidentally thats also now available at http://jujucharms.com
<hazmat> m_3, thanks for the heads up
<hazmat> i installed some cheesy monitoring software (amon) recently (also stores in mongodb).. i can't think of any other reason why mongo went bust
<m_3> hmmm... right.  shazzner_ thanks for the catch!
<shazzner_> hazmat: oh awesome! :)
<shazzner_> and np
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r510 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Relation name is optional for relation-ids
<bkerensa> SpamapS: any news on contest?
<bkerensa> :D
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r511 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Docstrings, PEP8, PyFlakes
<_mup_> juju/relation-id r495 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged trunk
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r502 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<SpamapS> bkerensa: initial submissions should be in by now.. I was thinking jcastro would make an announcement on cloud.ubuntu.com
<SpamapS> jcastro: ^^ ?
<bkerensa> :D
<_mup_> juju/relation-ids-command r505 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<shazzner_> hopefully mine got in :)
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r512 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<jcastro> SpamapS: sure
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r513 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> A last bit of PEP8
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r514 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Removed debugging
<_mup_> Bug #965845 was filed: Adds support for -r option to specify relation id for relation hook commands. <juju:In Progress by jimbaker> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/965845 >
<jimbaker> so that completes the relation id support - when these branches land, this will enable enumerating relation ids and then use the relation id in any hook - not just relation hooks
<hazmat> jimbaker, awesome
<ninjix> I'm trying to figure out how to get files using the filestorage
<ninjix> what does <Deferred at 0x1931290> mean?
<avoine> it's a Deferred object
<avoine> Deferred is from the twisted module
<ninjix> is there somethings else I need to do with the object to read the contents?
<avoine> ninjix: you are trying to use the juju code from an other python module right?
<ninjix> yes
<ninjix> I'm using a main file for testing out the new provider functions
<ninjix> I want to start interacting with a webdav server
<ninjix> getting my head around twisted module
<avoine> ninjix: this is the best introduction -> http://krondo.com/?p=1209
<ninjix> thank you
<ninjix> avoine: this is a very helpful link
<avoine> yeah it's really great
<_mup_> Bug #781949 was filed: Must check certificates for validity <juju:In Progress> <txAWS:Fix Committed by therve> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/781949 >
<sladen> jcastro AlanBell et al: I'm preparing some previews of the Ubuntu Mono font for a request.  Does anyone have a really nice juju-status screen they can snapshot?
<AlanBell> not I
<sladen> AlanBell: any idea who here has a big cluster/cloud?
<lifeless> sladen: amazon
 * sladen gives lifeless a cookie
<lifeless> :P
<imbrandon> sladen: maybe just take the simplets charm you casn find and fire a bunch up, should be fairly cheep it just booting screenshot shutting down eh?
<imbrandon> cheap
<imbrandon> plus all the other types blah blah
 * imbrandon rubs eyes
<marcoceppi> Is there a flag to specify which Juju configuration to use?
<marcoceppi> like a -c?
<m_3> marcoceppi: configuration or environment?
<marcoceppi> I guess environment, is there a switch to specify a different environment file?
<m_3> marcoceppi: environment is 'juju status -emyenv'
<m_3> you actually just add them into a single environments.yaml file
<m_3> and then choose based on the '-e' flag
<marcoceppi> right, okay. Was just wondering if you could use multiple environment files
<m_3> there's talk of specifying this with JUJU_ENV too, but I don't know the status of the bug/branch
<m_3> no... I've seen a bug for that though
 * marcoceppi is breaking the convention
<m_3> I used to keep a bunch and just symlink them to ~/.juju/environments.yaml
<m_3> but now I usually just cram them into a single environments.yaml file
<m_3> I've got like 14 or so atm
<m_3> really use 6 or so regularly
<marcoceppi> yeah, I'm to 6 here
<m_3> review queue, charmtesting, openstack, charm-dev, etc
<m_3> marcoceppi: Bug #922398
<_mup_> Bug #922398: cli should accept alternate config file path <juju:Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/922398 >
<marcoceppi> m_3: Cool, thanks, until then I'll just keep pluging away
<marcoceppi> Maybe I'll take a stab at patching it tonight
<m_3> marcoceppi: cool!~
<marcoceppi> it's suddenly become an important use case for me
<m_3> marcoceppi: you could have juju-jitsu manage the env files with a symlink too
<m_3> just sayin
<m_3> better to put in a MP with the real fix, but maybe add it to jujujitsu until it landss
<jamespage> marcoceppi, any luck with the HP cloud?
<marcoceppi> jamespage: no, unfortunately not yet. I'm going to contact their forums see if I can convince them to expose the S3 api
<marcoceppi> Tried to use AWS s3 bucket but there's no way to differentiate the auth information for HP cloud and AWS
<jamespage> marcoceppi, hmm
<jamespage> guess you never know
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: hows your local omg env one look, i'm curious, not tried anyting local yet
<imbrandon> the wp might work unmodified for drupal, well that part
<imbrandon> aws just droped in git deployments of php apps to beanstalk
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> and have a free teir for RDS now too, sweet, gonna try that oput today and see the reliability of it
<imbrandon> man aws is almost to good to be tru sometimes, then i get the bill at the end of the month
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> i wonder if they stuck rds into the s3cmd like they did the simpledb
 * imbrandon goes to look
 * m_3 loving the sbuild charm... awesome way to capture packaging lore/process
<imbrandon> errr, i missed that one, yea sounds like a good idea, i wondered if someone was gonna capture the buildds brinety etal from debian
<imbrandon> i think that might make a intresting deployable cloud
<SpamapS> m_3: I hadn't thought of it that way.. very interesting
<m_3> SpamapS: I'm gonna ask for a really good readme :)
<m_3> kees built it for the bugsquash party so everybody could have an instant build env
<SpamapS> Right
<m_3> I know that's sort of the point of sbuild itself, but... it's _much_ easier this way imo
<SpamapS> m_3: I have to agree. just having a readme and all the tools you need installed on an instance is useful
<imbrandon> SpamapS: out of curosity from our convo the other day i did go looking a bit to find something else like juju, and i did actualy come accross one, they use alot diff termanology and such but once your past that its really juju charms , the main diff it theirs is 100% wrapped in a hosted web gui
<imbrandon> but thats about the ONLY diff i couldl find
<imbrandon> even deploys to same places etc
<SpamapS> BTW, has anybody tried putting 'placement: local' in an ec2 environment? I didn't realize this was still there.. but it allows you to build a single-node juju environment on ec2.
<imbrandon> SpamapS: nope but i am going to now, i could use that
<SpamapS> imbrandon: hosted web gui.. sounds like a PaaS
 * m_3 rethinks some stuff...
<imbrandon> SpamapS: it is kinda a paas of juju
<imbrandon> well not juju
<imbrandon> but rember when you said we couldnt find anything the same
<imbrandon> i could not either
<imbrandon> cept one
<imbrandon> RightScale
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I dunno if I Meant to say that. There are other things the same, but none that let you share so easily and are fully open source.
<SpamapS> lol
<SpamapS> RightScale is pretty expensive yo. ;)
<imbrandon> ahhh kk
<imbrandon> i'm using the forever free versino for less than 5 nodes
<imbrandon> and deployed a few to aws to toy with it
<imbrandon> its kinda clunky tho i mean nice ideas but not exaclent exacutino i would expect from their hype
<imbrandon> anyhow, was just a passing thing
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> figured i'd scope the landscape for stuff to bring "home", i did gleen a few tidbits heere and there from a few
<imbrandon> but most of these places just plain a dont ork or b suck
 * imbrandon is still waiting for HP to call and let him have a beta env, its the only major player i havent touched yet even revisted gae to make sure they dident open something more than storage up
<robbiew> imbrandon: I might be able to help with that ;)
<marcoceppi> m_3: SpamapS do we have a division of charms for review, or are we just going to review all of them?
<m_3> marcoceppi: I was just picking based on cool names :)
<marcoceppi> I'm going to download a whole bunch and review on the plane
<m_3> marcoceppi: cool!... yeah, there's no harm in multiple reviews for a charm
<marcoceppi> appflower looks cool
<marcoceppi> I'm playing with their demo
<marcoceppi> juju status doesn't show relation status per-unit anymore?
<marcoceppi> arg, local provider isn't working anymore
<imbrandon> robbiew: that would be awesom :)
<robbiew> imbrandon: let me see what I can do
<imbrandon> k
<robbiew> imbrandon: pm'd you
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: whats broken?
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: I'm just getting a perma-pending status
<marcoceppi> second re-bootstrap, rebooted between bootstraps
<marcoceppi> about 15 mins waiting
<marcoceppi> I'm not quite sure where to start diagnosing
<marcoceppi> 12.04, btw
<marcoceppi> Sorry, the charm is still pending, machine is reported as running
<ninjix> my ProxmoxLaunchMachine.start_machine() is not executing pass where it yields from the proxmox.acquire_system(). I have try hardcoding the acquire_system() to assign the instance_id a value but juju keeps returning the common/launch.py
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: ps auxfw should show lxc-start with an init running and gettys and stuff.. yes or no?
<SpamapS> ninjix: what are you yielding? @inlineCallbacks can be a bit confusing
<ninjix> if I assign instance_id in the code without getting the value from acquire_system the rest of the start_machine works
<ninjix> SpamapS: yeah... did some reactor schooling last night
<ninjix> SpamapS: in the debugger I can see the instance_id value being assigned in my provider's client class
<ninjix> SpamapS: then the returnValue(instance_id) is called
<SpamapS> ninjix: I think I'd need to see the code to understand :-P
<ninjix> SpamapS: sure... how would you like to receive it?
<imbrandon> hrm, i think i'm commiting a juju crime here
<SpamapS> ninjix: bzr branch would be the simplest
<ninjix> ok
<SpamapS> ninjix: lp:~youruser/juju/yourprovider ;)
<imbrandon> ok so in my "normal" rollout i would include a tools dir with my build scripts that includes like compilers.jar ( closure ) and less.js ( rhino version ) anlong with js.jar rhino etc etc etc
<imbrandon> but i'm thinking thats like packing and would be a no no in a charm
<imbrandon> or am i good
<imbrandon> well a no no unless your bootratraping a new compiler on arm or something :)
<imbrandon> is whoever it was done with the subway juju yet, i wanna actually use it :) lol
<ninjix> lp:~clayton-kramer/juju/proxmox
<ninjix> SpamapS: I started hacking on the orchestra provider as my learning example
<imbrandon> i started a full web lemp stack one as mine :) even trying to get a little team for it so its not just me #juju-thestack , heh
<imbrandon> nginx + php + mysql ndb + zend php ce
<imbrandon> memcache etc, whole stack
<SpamapS> imbrandon: so, what I'd recommend is that you put tools you want to have in multiple charms into a package in a PPA...
<imbrandon> ]
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> how about a github repo then i can submodule it and keep up with upstream thats also on git hub
<imbrandon> free
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> would that work, esp if i like did from a taged release , then its pretty much a package
<imbrandon> without the overhead
<SpamapS> imbrandon: github works fine yes.
<imbrandon> rockin, maybe the more it grows and would become useful to others i might pack it
<SpamapS> imbrandon: the overhead of predictability and efficient encapsulation... yeah.. totally. ;)
<SpamapS> imbrandon: you need to earn about daily build PPA's .. there's no overhead other than having to use bzr. :)
<imbrandon> predictability iof the tag same as git-buildpackage
<imbrandon> i more ment the maint overhead, on me, some of these tols move fast
<imbrandon> like less
<imbrandon> releases 4 or 5 times a month
<imbrandon> and thats one of say 10
<imbrandon> i mean i guess i could automate a nightly to pull down the latest etc i see what ya mean
<imbrandon> 'but then i loose the predictability
<imbrandon> with the repo sub mosdule i can update with just a git merge command and still ahve fiull control on when it does it
<imbrandon> or if
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I don't really understand what you're trying to accomplish.. but.. as long as you get the binaries in a way that happens the same every time you add-unit .. I don't care. :)
<imbrandon> and i can maintain encapsulation with the tags
<ninjix> SpamapS: I have my branch up on lp now
<imbrandon> yup yup :)
<SpamapS> ninjix: saw that.. I'm a bit busy at the moment.. but will look at it sometime in the next couple of hours.
 * SpamapS goes afk briefly
<ninjix> SpamapS: thank you
<imbrandon> yea i'm sure its  a little strange as its a internal process to me i'm trying to map but yea
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> that an untill about the 3rd iteration of something i noramlly do it the hard way for some dumb arse reason
<imbrandon> gotta fix that
<imbrandon> :)
<_mup_> juju/force-upgrade r468 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> cleanup pre merge, fix an upgrade error handling test failure
<_mup_> juju/trunk r500 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge force-upgrade [r=bcsaller]
<_mup_> As an aid to charm developers, upgrades can be forced which merely puts the charm
<_mup_> into place on the relevant units. No upgrade-hook is executed if the upgrade is
<_mup_> forced.
<shazzner> I'm working on a kusabax imageboard charm
<shazzner> just thought I'd annouce that, I dunno
<shazzner> I've yet to see an imageboard that's actively developed and included in the repositories
<shazzner> kusabax seems like the most active and stable
<m_3> shazzner: go ahead and file a bug for it on bugs.launchpad.net/charms when you get a chance... it makes jcastro <3
<shazzner> m_3: will do :)
<shazzner> um, how the heck do I make a launchpad repository for a new charm again?
<shazzner> wait I think I remember now
<m_3> shazzner: just push it from a bzr repo... 'bzr push lp:~<launchpad-id>/charms/oneiric/<charm-name>/trunk'
<shazzner> m_3: I got 'No such source package kusabax.'
<shazzner> I've done this all before I just can't remember argh
<m_3> shazzner: hmmm... what lp url are you trying to push to?
<shazzner> m_3: bzr push lp:~shazzner/charms/oneiric/kusabax/trunk
<m_3> wow
 * m_3 scratching head
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> my steps:
<shazzner> bzr init (inside kusaba dir)
<shazzner> bzr add *
<shazzner> bzr commit -m "blah"
<shazzner> bzr push lp:~shazzner/charms/oneiric/kusabax/trunk
<m_3> well that's strange... it just worked for me
<m_3> bzr init
<m_3> touch readme
<m_3> bzr add readme
<m_3> bzr commit -m'initial revision'
<m_3> bzr push lp:~mark-mims/charms/oneiric/kusabax/trunk
 * m_3 totally confused
<m_3> could there be some existing .bzr cruft in that directory?
<shazzner> oh haha, would it matter if I'm on precise?
<m_3> hmmm... no, I don't think so (I'm on precise too)
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> it must be though since this just worked: bzr push lp:~shazzner/charms/precise/kusabax/trunk
<m_3> shazzner: sorry, limit of my lp know-how...
<shazzner> m_3: np :) it's kind of confusing haha
<shazzner> thanks for your help though
<m_3> shazzner: sure
<m_3> marcoceppi: ping (re wordpress/haproxy-patch)
<SpamapS> ninjix: here?
<ninjix> SpamapS: yes
<_mup_> juju/relation-id r496 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> relation_ident instead of relation_id; lazily compute relation_name from relation_ident
<SpamapS> ninjix: ok, I have your code now. Help me out, where are you stuck?
<SpamapS> ninjix:         instance_id = yield proxmox.acquire_system()
<SpamapS> ninjix: there?
<ninjix> yes
<SpamapS> ninjix: ProxmoxClient.acquire_system() has @inlineCallbacks but no yields
<ninjix> SpamapS: :)
<ninjix> SpamapS: thanks
 * SpamapS really doesn't like the way twisted does this. :-P
<ninjix> I've heard dev chatter about twisted but this is my first time working with it
<robbiew> SpamapS: would you say their thinking was twisted?
<robbiew> ba-da-bump
<lifeless> baboomtish
 * SpamapS tries the fish
<jcastro> m_3: don't worry about that hadoop thing, I had jamespage check it ouy
<ninjix> ahh... this makes sense now. you need the yields so the reactor can pick up where it left off
<m_3> jcastro: cool thanks!
<SpamapS> ninjix: precisely!
 * ninjix considers dropping another twisted joke
<SpamapS> ninjix: don't, there may be children present ;)
<ninjix> SpamapS: can just keep twisting this until it's dry
<_mup_> juju/relation-id r497 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Fixed remaining tests for review-suggested refactoring
<marcoceppi> m_3:  what's up?
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: I don't see any lxc-start processes
<ninjix> SpamapS: yahooo. just got a bootstrap to startup :)
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: getting this error on bootstrap now: Failed to start job juju-marco-local-file-storage; no output detected
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r503 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: fixed the failed to start job
<marcoceppi> Still says pending on the charm
<imbrandon> EPIC , i was altready a customer and a huge fan but they got me for good now ,  http://newrelic.com/developers
#juju 2012-03-28
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r504 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> relation_ident refactoring
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r505 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Cache all relation contexts associated with a HookContext
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: I've had some issues with the file storage thing. Try re-running destroy-environment.
<_mup_> Bug #963640 was filed: Implement external relation id support <juju:In Progress by jimbaker> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/963640 >
<_mup_> juju/scheduler-peek-list r479 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<_mup_> juju/scheduler-peek-list r480 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> address some review comments
<_mup_> juju/scheduler-peek-list r481 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> address review comments
<_mup_> juju/trunk r503 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge scheduler-peek-list
<_mup_> This is a rewrite of the relation hook scheduler for simplicity and greater tolerance
<_mup_> of errors, along ith greatly expanded test coverage.
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r506 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Use correct unit in tests now that relation hook caching forces greater strictness
<sc-rm> Hi, I have been looking and searching and does not seem to be able to find any documentation of how to add a relation between keystone and nova-cloud-controller if that's possible, correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't these two have a relation in order for the cloud-controller to create instances on the compute-nodes?
<SpamapS> sc-rm: interesting question
<SpamapS> sc-rm: nova-cloud-controller (in precise) requires {identity-service: {interface: keystone}}
<SpamapS> sc-rm: so in theory, they do relate to one another. :)
<SpamapS> sc-rm: http://jujucharms.com/interfaces/keystone
<SpamapS> ok.. its nearly 3am.. time for me to stop :)
<SpamapS> sc-rm: if you can stick it out for a while, adam gandelman will be on in about 6-7 hours, and he can explain the whole thing
<SpamapS> anyway, sleep beckons
<sc-rm> SpamapS: Thanks, I'll stick here, it's only 12am here ;-)
<jamespage> sc-rm, are you working with oneiric or precise?
<sc-rm> jamespage: I'm working with precise
<sc-rm> I have set up an entire structure with, cloud-controller, 2xcompute, mysql, rabbitmq, glance and then keystone, but adding the relation for the keystone is the only one that I'm having trouble adding correctly despite relation to mysql
<jamespage> sc-rm: we use these charms for automated testing of openstack
<jamespage> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Precise%20OpenStack%20Testing/job/precise-openstack-essex-deploy/18277/console
<jamespage> juju add-relation nova-cloud-controller:identity-service keystone:identity-service
<sc-rm> jamespage: that was also the command I fired the first time and then I get "No matching endpoints"
<jamespage> sc-rm: odd - the endpoints should match
<jamespage> can you check which versions of the charms you are using?
<sc-rm> jamespage: revisions: keystone 135, cloud-controller 55, glance 31, compute 49
<jamespage> sc-rm, hmm - looks like they might have changed a bit - worth pulling in the latest updates from the precise branches for each one
<jamespage> I know adam_g is working on them still for precise
<jamespage> but they should work
<sc-rm> jamespage: I'm not that used to chamrs yet, so how do I update my charms the best way? I guess I can do that with some bzr command or juju?
<jamespage> sc-rm, if you drop into the specific charm directory and do 'bzr pull' it should yank down the latest goodness
<sc-rm> jamespage: If it do that I get: "No revisions or tags to pull." But it also says "Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/oneiric/ so I guess this is the problem
<jamespage> sc-rm, yes
<jamespage> you might want to grab a fresh copy of the precise charms
<jamespage> bzr branch lp:~charmers/charms/precise/XXX/trunk XXX
<sc-rm> jamespage: that seems to give me a lot newer revisions, but it seems like I can not do that with mysql, get "bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/mysql/trunk": no supported schemes"
<jamespage> sc-rm, just use the mysql charm from oneiric for precise - it works just fine
<sc-rm> jamespage: thanks, I'm bootstrapping from scratch to check it out :-)
<jamespage> jcastro, SpamapS, m_3: openerp + znc charms reviewed - feedback provided to author!
<sc-rm> jamespage: now it's able to do the add-relation, but the keystone host does not support "keystone-manage token add 999888777666 admin admin 2015-02-05T00:00" for instance, according to http://wiki.openstack.org/OpenStackDashboard so my guess is that to create the initial keystone accounts the keystone-manage command has changed.
<m_3> jamespage: thanks man!
<jamespage> sc-rm, hmm - thats a bit beyond my knowledge I'm afraid - glad you got the charm working tho
<jamespage> #openstack or #ubuntu-server would be good places to ask
<jamespage> m_3: no problemo!
<sc-rm> jamespage: Thanks, I'll try those channels instead...
<jamespage> sc-rm, hmm - just -reread you message
<jamespage> sc-rm, are the notes in http://charms.kapilt.com/charms/precise/keystone pertinent to that issue?
<marcoceppi> Cool, local provider is broken and I can't use port 22 with the convention center's wifi. This is going to be a fun charm school :)
<marcoceppi> Sorry, local provider isn't working on my machine, it's not necessarily broken
<marcoceppi> Hey hazmat you around?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, barely holding on
<hazmat> but yes
 * hazmat is under the weather
<jcastro> hazmat: I think we figured it out
<jcastro> we were having some problems with lxc
<jcastro> but then realized he had series:oneiric in some places
<hazmat> gotcha
<gmb> SpamapS, Hi; what's the news on getting the python charm-tools stuff packaged (and by extension getting python-shelltoolbox into the archive)? Is there anything ~yellow can do to help?
<marcoceppi> hazmat: hope you feel better soon dude!
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r507 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Remaining relation_ident refactoring
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, hive hwi is no longer supported as far as I can tell
<jamespage> at least it refuses to work
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: really?  wow, that's a shame
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: yeah, looks like you're right
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, oddly the war file still ships from upstream - it just does not work....
<jamespage> quack quack ooopppss
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: yeah, that's crap
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: mind you, most of the main site looks unmaintained
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, I have to admit that I found the documentation rather confusing
<jamespage> maybe that is why...
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: same.. I had to source three books and some examples online before I could get a feel for it
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: was pleasantly surprised when my test queries actually worked with the Hadoop cluster :)
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, :-)
<jamespage> bbcmicrocomputer, I'm going to push hadoop 1.0.2 RC2 to the dev PPA later today - includes support for snappy native compression which should improve performance
<bbcmicrocomputer> jamespage: ah nice!
<SpamapS> gmb: its been pre-empted by getting more urgent stuff into the distro (since we can ship charm-tools in the PPA)
<SpamapS> gmb: (re the python-shelltoolbox)
<gmb> SpamapS: Okay, fair enough. Thanks.
<SpamapS> gmb: I do hope to get it done soon. :)
<gmb> Okay, cool. Thanks SpamapS.
<_mup_> juju/trunk r504 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> [trivial] change store url to correct location
<_mup_> txzookeeper/managed-watch-and-ephemeral r49 committed by kapil.foss@gmail.com
<_mup_> minor refactoring of client to assist in managed session client subclass to override nesc bits
<zyga> hi, I have a question: I'm running juju on my beefy desktop machine, I'm using the local container based implementation there
<zyga> now I'd like to connect to that system from my laptop
<zyga> (specifically to the machines running on that server)
<zyga> I've added relevant routing
<zyga> but I still get nothing
<zyga> I can easily connect from the actual machine there
<zyga> and I've also enabled ipv4 routing via sysctl
<_mup_> txzookeeper/managed-watch-and-ephemeral r50 committed by kapil.foss@gmail.com
<_mup_> add managed session client, wip
<SpamapS> zyga: when you say you've added the necessary routing, what do you mean?
<SpamapS> zyga: the simplest thing would be to DNAT the ports you want to connect on
<zyga> SpamapS: I've added route to the network used by the container
<SpamapS> zyga: that should be enough..
<SpamapS> zyga: have you tried using tcpdump on your beefy machine to see the flow of packets back and forth?
<zyga> no, let me try that
<m_3> marcoceppi: rockin!
<m_3> I hear the juju talk was awesome
<SpamapS> hazmat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904753/ ... looks like charmrunner needs an update for the new status code
#juju 2012-03-29
<SpamapS> m_3: ^^ this is likely to break your charm tester as well if it pulls in the latest juju
<hazmat> SpamapS, indeed, its at the top of my list for friday
<m_3> SpamapS: thanks
<SpamapS> hazmat: have a patch now actually.. just EOD'ing ;)
<hazmat> SpamapS, cool feel free to lbox it or if you prefer merge it directly :-)
<m_3> hazmat: juju-plan and juju-load-plan work fine with ec2 right out of the gate (I've gotta add support for environment param)
<hazmat> m_3, yeah.. some do some don't..
<m_3> juju-watch is borking a bit...
<hazmat> m_3, the recorder definitely doesn't
<m_3> right
<m_3> assumptions about local
<hazmat> m_3, and snapshot tries to poke at the local dir
<m_3> hazmat: yup
<hazmat> m_3, yeah.. i tried  document those which where ec2 specific..
<hazmat> i've got a few things new utils i want to try out on friday
<m_3> I'm excited about getting snapshot working on other providers though... that's really a great stack impl imo
<hazmat> m_3, its not quite that.. but its getting there.. need to capture service config as well
<hazmat> m_3, i might see if i can try something fun on friday like  suspend/resume and expand/shrink.. assuming the universe doesnt' fall apart
<m_3> ha!
<hazmat> although i should probably take a look at doing those directly in jujitsu
 * hazmat can never remember that speling
<hazmat> m_3, juju-watch won't like the new status atm, again its all post b2 to me
<m_3> hazmat: so the watcher I started with should work on ec2... http://paste.ubuntu.com/904796/... it was pretty clumsy with state though
<m_3> might actually work with the new status output b/c it's getting unit state directly
<hazmat> m_3, the charmrunner watcher should work fine on ec2
<hazmat> except for the aforementioned status changes
<hazmat> there's more status changes coming (additions) with the subordinate work..
<hazmat> speaking of which
<m_3> oh, really?  cool... I thought it was using local-specific stuff too... that's great
<m_3> hazmat: if you wanna focus on snapshot, I'll get the individual commands into juju-jitsu
<hazmat> m_3, i'd still like charmrunner to do its thing, but the extra stuff into jitsu sounds good
 * hazmat focuses on expiration
<m_3> hazmat: hope you focus on feeling better man!
<hazmat> the 'scrips should do the trick
<_mup_> txzookeeper/managed-watch-and-ephemeral r51 committed by kapil.foss@gmail.com
<_mup_> functional managed client
<_mup_> txzookeeper/managed-watch-and-ephemeral r52 committed by kapil.foss@gmail.com
<_mup_> use a deferred lock around restablishing the session, log error if failure to restablish
<sc-rm> is there a way to debug/watch the communication between two relationship peers? like the keystone <--> nova-compute when the relation is established?
<imbrandon> i'm in love, "TheStack" Drupal Charm is definately gonna favor HPcloud versus AWS
<yolanda> hi, i'm trying to create a local instance for juju, and receive that error:  ERROR Unable to create file storage for environment
<koolhead11> yolanda: dpkg -l juju please
<koolhead11> and cat /etc/lsb-release
<yolanda> ||/ Nombre                            Versión                          Descripción
<yolanda> +++-=================================-=================================-==================================================================================
<yolanda> ii  juju                              0.5+bzr499-1juju4~oneiric1        next generation service orchestration system
<yolanda> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<yolanda> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<yolanda> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<yolanda> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<koolhead11> yolanda: ok
<koolhead11> yolanda: from next time to paste these details use paste.ubuntu.com :)
<yolanda> ok :)
<koolhead11> yolanda: lemme upgrade my juju
<koolhead11> as am still using the old version of it
<koolhead11> :P
<koolhead11> yolanda: also i followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/65359/how-do-i-configure-juju-for-local-usage  for my juju deployment
<koolhead11> are you using it on a physical machine
<yolanda> kookhead11, yes
<yolanda> last time i tried, wasn't giving that error
<koolhead11> yolanda: :(
 * koolhead11 upgrades his juju
<yolanda> how is it going?
<koolhead11> yolanda: am on really slow connection so have to wait for a while :P
<yolanda> ok, np
<jamespage> yolanda, you might have some cruft hanging around on disk - I'd try a juju destroy-environment first to tidy things up and then do juju bootstrap again
<yolanda> jamespage, i tried to destroy and bootstrap again, it fails
<koolhead11> yolanda: do as jamespage says. because i have the version http://paste.ubuntu.com/905235/  works well. I am using the defualt repo
<yolanda> i tried two times, still same error
<yolanda> i'll try uninstall and install juju
<yolanda> i removed and purged juju, installed again and seems to work
<yolanda> thx
<yolanda> hi, i'm having this error when trying to deploy any charm:  WARNING Charm '.mrconfig' has an error: CharmError() Error processing '/home/ubuntu/jujudevelopment/precise/.mrconfig': unable to process /home/ubuntu/jujudevelopment/precise/.mrconfig into a charm
<yolanda> any idea?
<yolanda> please, any one knows about this error? i only did a charm getall and then a juju deploy
<jamespage> yolanda, for some reason juju is seeing that file as config - I don't know why
<jamespage> its safe to ignore IMHO
<jamespage> or you can delete it if you like
<yolanda> jamespage, i've ended removing it, and all the charms i don't need
<yolanda> still testing
<yolanda> jamespage, i did something like that:  juju deploy --repository=/home/ubuntu/jujudevelopment local:precise/postgresql
<yolanda> i receive that message: INFO Searching for charm local:precise/postgresql in local charm repository: /home/ubuntu/jujudevelopment
<yolanda> and it's hanged there for ages, is that normal?
<jamespage> yolanda, it should not hang - at least not due to that message - its just a warning -  I get it as well
<jamespage> yolanda, if you environment has not completed bootstrapping I think the juju deploy command will wait
<yolanda> jamespage, but it's still at the same point, and i did also a juju status, and receive no response. Is normal that does something for that lot of time?
<jamespage> no
<jamespage> if you get no response your environment has not bootstrapped
<jamespage> yolanda: are you using the local provider still
<jamespage> ?
<yolanda> jamespage, yes
<yolanda> jamespage, i do a juju bootstrap and says "environment already bootstrapped"
<yolanda> but juju statu doesn't answer, it hangs there
<yolanda> the same for juju deploy
<jamespage> yolanda, so its in some indeterminate inconsistent state
<jamespage> if you can do juju status - its broken
<yolanda> jamespage, i destroy and create again?
<jamespage> yep
<yolanda> damn, now works very fast!
<koolhead11> yolanda: :P
<jamespage> yolanda, local provided plus a few cores, some memory and a SSD is v.fast
<lynxman> Does somebody remember the tool to compress several charms in one? I'm tight on available boxes :)
<lynxman> m_3: around? :)
<yolanda> hi, i have a problem on a config.yaml file for a charm
<yolanda> i'm just creating two values, with default value as null, as shown in the sample
<yolanda> and i receive
<yolanda> https://yolanda.robla:J1nx3bGbnL8pTzFqK0nP@private-ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-isd-hackers/ppa/ubuntu precise main #Personal access of Yolanda Robla (yolanda.robla) to Canonical ISD PPA
<yolanda> oh, sorry
<yolanda> that error : WARNING Charm 'openerp-core' has an error: ServiceConfigError() Error processing '/home/ubuntu/jujudevelopment/precise/openerp-core/config.yaml': Invalid options specification: options.ppa-key.default: expected string, got None
<koolhead11> yolanda: can you pastebin your config.yaml
<yolanda> sure
<yolanda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/905612/
<koolhead11> yolanda: have you checked some other existing charms available? it will be good idea before planning to write a new one
<yolanda> koolhead11, yes
<yolanda> there is an openerp one, but for 6.0 version
<yolanda> seems that you cannot set "null" in config var, if i put something different works
<koolhead11> yolanda: that would be a bug then
<yolanda> :(
<yolanda> i just grabbed this example from juju documentation
<koolhead11> i remember getting error if revision file was with value zero
<yolanda> i just changed to another value
<yolanda> now i'm trying to debug a hook and i receive that error: No JUJU_AGENT_SOCKET/-s option found
<yolanda> when doing a config-get
<hazmat> yolanda, the cli-api is only vaid in a hook or debug session
<yolanda> hazmat, but i'm debugging
<hazmat> yolanda, even in the debug session.. there are mulitple windows.. a default window, and the hook window which pop up as hooks are executed
<hazmat> the cli api needs to be used from the hook window.. its window name is that of the hook
<yolanda> hazmat, i do a juju debug-hooks opener-core/0
<yolanda> and then i try there to run the hook
<yolanda> am i doing something wrong?
<hazmat> yolanda, you don't run the hook in the main window
<hazmat> the hook is run in response to an event
<hazmat> it will spawn a new window in the tmux session
<hazmat> with the name of the hook and in that window you can execute the hook or cli api
<yolanda> so i enter into the debug
<yolanda> and then from another terminal i do a retry?
<hazmat> yolanda that would work
<hazmat> juju resolved --retry
<hazmat> that looks like an error in juju though with null values
<hazmat> for service config
<yolanda> hazmat, that's another error now, the debug worked, thanks a lot!
<hazmat> yolanda, np
<yolanda> hazmat, seems that the problems is that i try to add a private repo to download a package, that is under https instead of http
<yolanda> it shows an error
<yolanda> this is the error: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found
<yolanda> and that's caused by an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ like that
<yolanda> deb https://yolanda.robla:J1nx3bGbnL8pTzFqK0nP@private-ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-isd-hackers/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<yolanda> that's a valid url
<robbiew> jcastro: ping
<lynxman> m_3: ping
<lynxman> Does somebody remember the tool to compress several charms in one? I'm tight on available boxes
<m_3> lynxman: yo
<lynxman> m_3: hey I was looking for you, good morning sir :)
<m_3> lynxman: two options afaik... I think placement: local still works, and then charm splice is one of clint's branches
<lynxman> m_3: maybe you know what I'm referring about?
<lynxman> that's the one I was looking, charm splice
<lynxman> m_3: thank you
<m_3> lynxman: np dude
<m_3> robbiew: what's your setup... I'm getting errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/905787/ trying the same thing (I'm precise, spinning up oneiric charms in ec2)
<SpamapS> m_3: is it intentional that the charm tester only waits 30 seconds for things to deploy!?
<m_3> SpamapS: no, it's a bug in juju-watch
<lynxman> SpamapS: oh btw could you approve Robert Ayres in charmers whenever you can? He's on our team
<m_3> doesn't accept the argument correctly
<m_3> SpamapS: I set it to 1800secs... _and_ then precache lxc before trying to run them
<m_3> otherwise nothing'll succeed and things'll be in a screwy state
<m_3> SpamapS: let me push the changes to charmrunner
<SpamapS> 2012-03-29 15:47:01,970 juju.service_watch:DEBUG polling
<SpamapS> 2012-03-29 15:47:35,855 juju.service_watch:ERROR activity timeout reached
<robbiew> m_3: I'm using the PPA...and have a pretty standard environment
<m_3> robbiew: dang
<m_3> SpamapS: pushed... I don't know what's necessary to kick off the packaging for charmrunner
<SpamapS> m_3: did we get a fix for the status changes yet?
<SpamapS> I have my patched version.. but haven't been able to get it into charmrunner trunk yet
<m_3> nope, I was just weeding through some of that
<m_3> SpamapS: what's your branch for that?
<m_3> did you do a MP?
<m_3> SpamapS: it looks like you should have perms to push that though
<SpamapS> m_3: no I just have it here local :-P
<SpamapS> m_3: and yeah hazmat alread +1'd :)
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: how far did you get with juju and hpcloud ?
 * SpamapS is guessing the lack of S3 made it a no-go
<imbrandon> hrm kk
<robbiew> I heard a rumour that they turned the EC2/S3 stuff back on...but of course I never checked it out :P
<imbrandon> heh i was just checking that
<imbrandon> robbiew: btw i'm in love, did i tell you that , yup love, hp drupal module + hp php classes == much love from imbrandon
<imbrandon> course they need a bit o touchup, but hey their on github, i can do that
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> this code is like soooooo much cleaner than amazons php
<imbrandon> infact i though about seeing if i can use it on aws too hahha
<robbiew> :D
<robbiew> they'll love to hear that
<robbiew> lol
<robbiew> they=HPCloud...not AWS
<imbrandon> hahah yea
<robbiew> jcastro: we hit 100 folks today...wooot!
<imbrandon> i've been emailing with one of their devex team dudes , their are a big drupal house
<imbrandon> they are *
<imbrandon> infact they have special modules specificly for drupal to speed them up via their cdn but the cms sees it as a native fs
<imbrandon> that will be sooooo much nicer for say OMG
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> wont take much to adapt to wordpress, and i'm hoping any s3 compatable storage
<imbrandon> SpamapS: http://hpcloud.github.com/HPCloud-PHP/ if you havent seen
<imbrandon> file_get_contents("swift://myfile.png") FTW
<SpamapS> nice
<SpamapS> Still, I'd rather se s3://
<SpamapS> see
<imbrandon> yea swift is their name for s3
<SpamapS> its not s3
<imbrandon> i'm sure i can be done though
<SpamapS> swift is s3-like
<imbrandon> yea, its like couldfront and s3
<imbrandon> kinda
<SpamapS> but it only recently grew S3 an S3 compatibility layer
<imbrandon> ahh
<SpamapS> CEPH's RADOS-GW is probably a better choice for full S3 compatibility
<imbrandon> googlestorage is s3 all the way, s3cmd even works on it
<SpamapS> aye.. radosgw is like that too
<imbrandon> hrm not seen that
<robbiew> +1 on ceph
<SpamapS> (and has the benefit of sharding your file by block across all storage servers.. so a giant file can be streamed from multiple servers in parallel .. basically server RAID10 :)
 * imbrandon contemplates a s3:// streamwrapper 
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> well i hadent before because honestly i hadent seen one done in pure php, and i avoid c ( not c++ ) unless nessesary
<imbrandon> hrm , doesnt s3 already to that sharding
<imbrandon> like on the stack level
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I believe yes the real S3 does that... though its all behind the Bezos Curtain so who knows. ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<SpamapS> imbrandon: swift does not. Swift simply moves your file around as giant chunks.
<imbrandon> ahh
<SpamapS> imbrandon: *large* files are broken up, but not at the block level.
 * imbrandon has been blinded by their adoption of clean php and not botherd to look at the man behind the curtain
<imbrandon> maybe i should do that
<imbrandon> ;)
<SpamapS> imbrandon: http://swift.openstack.org/overview_large_objects.html
<imbrandon> so ...
<imbrandon> swift is part of openstack but ....
<imbrandon> erm
<SpamapS> ?
<SpamapS> hp cloud == openstack .. clearly :)
<imbrandon> well yea but
<imbrandon> so are others
<imbrandon> i mean ... well not sure what i mean
<imbrandon> let me digest this a bit
<imbrandon> btw i see this says 5GB but i noticed their web ui said 50MB
<imbrandon> i was wondering about that limit , likely due to a diff in s3 and swift
<imbrandon> swift caches with memcache and syncs cross node with rsync ... seems like block level network dev would be better ...
<imbrandon> im not great at that low in the stack though so i'm sure there is reason, with as many ppl work on it that do
<SpamapS> imbrandon: its mostly historical IMO
<SpamapS> imbrandon: IMO, CEPH's model is far more scalable and will be easier to support in a large scale installation. Rackspace gets by in large part because they hire amazing people and keep them happy.. but that won't scale the way AWS has scaled.
<robbiew> SpamapS: speaking of ceph :)...the MIR is simply in the queue right?  nothing else is holding it up...just resources for MIRs
<SpamapS> robbiew: right
<SpamapS> robbiew: its pretty hard to test.. so I understand why it might take a while.
<robbiew> SpamapS: ack, thx
<imbrandon> SpamapS: hrm i'm def checking it out now, not really looked before
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: Yeah, I'm about to be out for the day, after I pack
<rogpeppe> niemeyer: ok. i guess no meeting today then.
<rogpeppe> niemeyer: going anywhere nice?
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: We're going to Porto Alegre
<rogpeppe> niemeyer: nice. have fun!
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: Not exactly a touristic place, but Ale is doing some training there over the next couple of days
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: I'll just join her
<rogpeppe> niemeyer: you're offline tomorrow then?
<imbrandon> SpamapS: for the nginx MIR we were gonna wait for 12.10 open right ?
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: Not sure.. I did file a holiday to avoid trouble, but I may be around
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: Have you seen my note to the list?
<rogpeppe> niemeyer: the juju list?
<niemeyer> rogpeppe: Yeah, I hope the message did reach the list?
<niemeyer> Oh, it did.. I recall jcastro replied
<rogpeppe> niemeyer: i see it
<SpamapS> imbrandon: yeah, we'll have a session where we present a couple of things for MIR like nginx..
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I'll subscribe you to the blueprint when I create it. I usually create a 'webscale' blueprint where we talk about packaging and/or MIR'ing stuff that is hot and sexy. :)
<SpamapS> robbiew: I just looked back at CEPH, there is one thing that I think I need to do before the MIR will pass, which is switch to using libnss instead of libcryptopp
<SpamapS> robbiew: I discussed it with upstream a while back.. should be fairly easy, will try to get to it before the MIR review
<imbrandon> kk
<robbiew> SpamapS: sweet, thx
 * SpamapS starts testing and poking at r504 to upload to precise today
<imbrandon> SpamapS: so where can i find the dummy been under a rock for 3 months info on CEPH, tottaly flying blind here
<imbrandon> nvm got it
 * avoine dream about btrfs being finally stable
<imbrandon> SpamapS: this is nice, why have i not seen this candy before, it seems like i should have known about this
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: ( jcastro , SpamapS too kinda ) btw blog posted about nginx configs earlier today, and noticed in doing so there are somethings i'd like to get pushed to the OMG charm, gonna be round to work on that a bit later or ?
<marcoceppi> Do you have your changes in branch imbrandon ?
<imbrandon> no not at all, but i will
<imbrandon> and actually one makes a totaly new config. should i add it to files/ ?
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: should i work from your omg-next branch ?
<marcoceppi> yeah, omgwtp/next is my current dev head
<imbrandon> kk
<marcoceppi> there's an omg-nginx config in there already
<marcoceppi> use that as a template to work your changes in to
<SpamapS> avoine: for CEPH's purposes, btrfs is quite stable. If you look at it, you can lose the volume and not lose data. ;)
<imbrandon> yea this is for the /etc/nginx/nginx.conf thou
<marcoceppi> After that we can spin up a quick staging instance to check on it
<imbrandon> not the sites/avail one
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: is it a lot of changes? if not it might be easier to just sed them in place, if it's a lot, then just drop it in files/nginx.conf
<imbrandon> hrm , its about 10 lines
<imbrandon> could prbably sed it
<imbrandon> but if it gets to be more then it would make sense
<imbrandon> i'll look exactly here in a bit and make the call
<marcoceppi> I'm fine either way
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> i like the idea of it in files better , but if it ends up being smaller than i thought then i'll just sed it
<imbrandon> the jest of it is posted on brandonholtsclaw.com as the newest post in a <pre> if you wanna peek, basicly that + omg specific dirs etc
<imbrandon> but i'll get it all in the banch and test
<imbrandon> and then ping ya
<imbrandon> and omg i dont care , i'm still in love with the hp-php code, its the first php code with any substance ( more than a snipit or two ) from any larger body ( company or group ) that is actualy NICE to work with, twitter has some nice code to once you dig past their examples that are crap, but ..... but but but
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> jcastro: btw i was talking to a couple of the old timers i used to hang with here on irc about juju ( one is even a canonical employee now, whoda thunk ) and they/we all agreed, we need a nother way to articulate what juju is to those of us devs that brushed it aside as just another provisioning fad and that its really much more etc etc
<imbrandon> dunno how yet, but yea
<jcastro> imbrandon: once the store lands (RSN) it'll be way easier for me to explain it to people, but yeah, you're right
<imbrandon> sweet, if i can help lemme know, no idea how but offer stands
<_mup_> Bug #962383 was filed: ec2-key-pair went away, but juju doesn't say it is unsupported <documentation> <ec2> <juju:New> <juju (Ubuntu):New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/962383 >
<jcastro> SpamapS: are you in charm mode or distro/ship mode today?
<jcastro> SpamapS: znc and appflower are ready for round 2 reviews if you feel like being a promulgator today
<jcastro> imbrandon: is quickdrop ready for a first review?
<marcoceppi> appflower looks good, I haven't had a chance to check his changes but the diffs look solid
<SpamapS> jcastro: I have sucked at charm review this week..
<SpamapS> jcastro: I will make it a point to get into charm review mode as soon as I get the latest juju into precise
<m_3> jcastro: me too
<imbrandon> jcastro: no, will be as soon as i push , trying to clean up the last bits now
<jcastro> imbrandon: ok, next time don't add the "new-charm" tag until you're ready for review pls.
<imbrandon> jcastro: was thinking about retrofitting some stuff but i'm gonna do that later
<imbrandon> jcastro: sure
<jcastro> m_3: hah man, this queue is larger than it's ever been. :)
<SpamapS> jcastro: perhaps we should change the tag to 'ready-for-review'
 * jcastro nods
<SpamapS> jcastro: its a bit confusing when you have a "new charm" but its not necessarily ready for people to look at.
<m_3> oh, that's a good idea
<jcastro> yeah, ok after we get these done I'll just change it.
<SpamapS> We should have a retrospective session at UDS about the whole charmers process.
<SpamapS> jcastro: eh.. lets hold off on that for now
<SpamapS> jcastro: lets just think about it, and make a noisy change when we're ready
<jcastro> ok
<SpamapS> too much going on right now
<m_3> sissy
<imbrandon> lol
<jcastro> well, by "doing it" I meant more like bringing it up on the list, etc.
<SpamapS> pretty much everything has changed in some way in the last 8 days
<SpamapS> Lets stop changing stuff.. just for 3 weeks.. and see if anything explodes.
<m_3> I think the quote is something like "may you live in interesting times"
<jcastro> ok.
<imbrandon> jcastro: yea and the charm is being pushed to github too, i'll let you figure that one out /me ducks
<jcastro> that's cool, we don't mind fetching charms. :)
<imbrandon> :)
<SpamapS> m_3: 你可能生活在有趣的时代
<imbrandon> mmmm utf-8
 * SpamapS loves google translate
<imbrandon> my fav has always been "Et hoc ante omnia omnibus fieri etiam" even blogged aobut it, need to import all my old blog posts today sometime
<m_3> geek
<imbrandon> dosnt translate nice, but its the repeated saying in galatica
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Eternal Return , or whatever the concept is called
<imbrandon> very geeky, but kinda cool :)
<imbrandon> hahah and i just found out something i did not know, and not sure i'm happy bout it , "The first line of Disney's Peter Pan is 'All of this has happened before, and it will all happen again.' "
 * imbrandon frowns
<imbrandon> was better when only the humans and cylons repeated it ...
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r508 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Only try to flush relation hook contexts that have been changed
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r509 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Fix remaining failing test
<_mup_> juju/relation-ids-command r506 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<_mup_> juju/relation-ids-command r507 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Relation ident update
<shazzner> hello
<shazzner> quick question, can you configure juju for local, but to a remote data-dir?
<shazzner> like data-dir: /media/mountpnt/.
<shazzner> I'm sure just testing it out instead of asking would probably be quicker :p
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r515 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream & resolved conflicts
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r516 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Relation ident, precaching of child relation hook contexts refactoring
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> I'm having this issue when trying to bootstrap a local instance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906169/
<shazzner> Network is already in use
<imbrandon> reboot after installing the local deps ?
<shazzner> hmm ok
<shazzner> hey that worked!
<imbrandon> :)
<shazzner> hmm another issue
<shazzner> after deploying a charm, both the public-address and state are both null
<imbrandon> happens with local sometimes
<imbrandon> just juju destroy-environment
<imbrandon> and rebootstrap
<imbrandon> should fixer up
<shazzner> hmm, still null
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> SpamapS: halp! heh
<shazzner> I'm grabbing the ppa and updating juju
<shazzner> maybe that'll help
<shazzner> ok dist-upgrade hmm
<hazmat> shazzner, what's the instance state?
<hazmat> shang, er. agent-state
<hazmat> er. shazzner
<SpamapS> I'm really glad we made it 'agent-state'
<SpamapS> would be so hard to ask people "whas the state?"
<hazmat> SpamapS, indeed, it is a bit clearer
<SpamapS> who's on installed? config_error is on 2nd, and state is pitching
 * hazmat made it all the way to 'stopped'
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r510 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Require relation_ident in constructing relation hook contexts
<shazzner> ok I upgraded juju and rebootstrapped
<shazzner> agent-state: pending
<shazzner> whoa
<shazzner> tons of errors in debug-log
<shazzner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906211/
<shazzner> looks like Twisted errors
<SpamapS> shazzner: what OS?
<shazzner> oneiric
<SpamapS> 2012-03-29 15:28:09,205 Machine:0: twisted ERROR: cp: cannot stat `/var/lib/lxc/chris-testlocal-0-template/config': No such file or directory
<hazmat> shazzner, that's using the ppa?
<shazzner> yup
<SpamapS> shazzner: something failed in lxc-create most likely
<SpamapS> shazzner: lxc-ls ?
<shazzner> chris-testlocal-gitolite-0
<hazmat> that tweaking error is odd
<shazzner> not sure if it matters, but this is on an old i686 hp proliant server
<hazmat> its not from juju
<SpamapS> shazzner: you should see christ-testlocal-0-template
<shazzner> in lxc-ls?
<SpamapS> shazzner: yes
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> did it just name it wrong? :p
<SpamapS> shazzner: thats the container that gets created on the first unit, and then cloned to all the others
<SpamapS> shazzner: no something failed along the way
<shazzner> oh I see
<SpamapS> shazzner: I'd suggest destroy-environment
<shazzner> k
<SpamapS> shazzner: and if that container is still there, 'lxc-destroy -n chris-testlocal-gitolite-0'
<SpamapS> shazzner: also if you get the same fail again, try 'rm -rf /var/cache/lxc/*' which will force re-downloading the minimal image
<shazzner> nope lxc-ls returned nothing
<shazzner> bootstrap doesn't log anything
<shazzner> attempting deploy again
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> the template is there now
<shazzner> but no gitolite
<shazzner> let me try deleted the lxc cache
<SpamapS> shazzner: wait
<SpamapS> shazzner: the template gets created and then messed with for a bit
<SpamapS> we really need to add the master-customize.log tod ebug-log
<SpamapS> to debug-log I mean
<shazzner> I get this error upon destroy-enviornment http://paste.ubuntu.com/906226/
<SpamapS> shazzner: in your data-dir, you should see 'units/master-customize.log'
<SpamapS> shazzner: you need to slow down
<SpamapS> shazzner: it takes a few minutes between creating the template and creating the actual unit
<shazzner> ok I will :)
<SpamapS> shazzner: make sure there aren't any juju processes left hanging around, and then clear out any leftover lxc templates or units with lxc-destroy
<SpamapS> shazzner: then your destroy-environment should clear things out adequately
<shazzner> ok everything looks clean
<shazzner> from the top
<shazzner> ok instance-state running
<shazzner> attempting deploy
<shazzner> agent-state: pending
<SpamapS> shazzner: good
<SpamapS> shazzner: now find master-customize.log in your data-dir/units and tail that
<shazzner> on it already
<shazzner> still on creating mast container
<shazzner> *master
<shazzner> I'll wait though :)
 * SpamapS vows to work on a "log everything to one place" feature sometime in the near future
<SpamapS> shazzner: lots of downloading and installing of packages to get through there. :-P
<SpamapS> I wonder if eatmydata can make the container creation faster
<shazzner> hmm it's on juju.state.unit@INFO: Started service unit gitolite/0
<shazzner> it's probably still running the install script
<SpamapS> shazzner: agent-state should be running then
<shazzner> still pending :/
<SpamapS> shazzner: odd... hm
<SpamapS> shazzner: actually no that makes sense..
<SpamapS> shazzner: should be up shortly though
<shazzner> huh in the master log: it reached Container Customization Complete
<shazzner> still pending on state
<SpamapS> shazzner: so now it has to clone it
<SpamapS> shazzner: which is just a cp -a (you may even see that running)
<SpamapS> shazzner: I hope at some point very soon that becomes an overlayfs mount
<shazzner> ah
<SpamapS> I bet we could make it a local provider argument.. 'ephemeral: true'
<SpamapS> because right now they're at least persistent until you destroy the environment
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> well
<shazzner> either I'm an impatient twit (likely) or it got stuck somehow
<SpamapS> shazzner: does lxc-ls show it running? (2nd line) ?
<shazzner> yup
<shazzner> chris-testlocal-0-template  chris-testlocal-gitolite-0
<shazzner> chris-testlocal-gitolite-0
<SpamapS> shazzner: progress :)
<shazzner> indeed :p
<SpamapS> shazzner: so if you run a pstree (or ps auxf) you should see a juju agent running under lxc-start->init->python
<shazzner> I see lxc-start-init-cron
<shazzner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906267/
<shazzner> oh I see python nm
<SpamapS> shazzner: (ps auxf will show you the actual arguments os you can see juju most likely)
<SpamapS> shazzner: ok well you're almost there then :)
<SpamapS> shazzner: still pending?
<shazzner> yeah I see
<shazzner> yup still pending
<arashbm> I have a question!
<arashbm> what is it trying to download when it is "Creating master container..."?
<SpamapS> arashbm: Ubuntu :)
<arashbm> SpamapS: ouch! that would hurt with 100KiB/s
<SpamapS> shazzner: ok look in data-dir/units/gitolite-0/unit.log
<SpamapS> arashbm: its the minimal distro
<SpamapS> arashbm: about 50MB
<SpamapS> arashbm: and it should be cached in /var/cache/lxc after the first time you do it
<shazzner> Spamaps: you mean container.log?
<SpamapS> shazzner: no, unit.log
<shazzner> err no such file
<SpamapS> shazzner: *hmmmm*
<shazzner> err wait
<SpamapS> shazzner: should be a symlink in there
<SpamapS> shazzner: to the log insie the container's rootfs
<imbrandon> Error processing '/root/.juju/cache/cs_3a_oneiric_2f_mysql-0.charm': must be a zip file (File is not a zip file)
<shazzner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/906277/
<imbrandon> wth is that?
<shazzner> sorry that was directed to SpamapS
<imbrandon> yea, sorry
<imbrandon> afk, brb . SpamapS , thats from deply mysql , others work fine
<SpamapS> shazzner: my guess is something has gone wrong with your unit agent..
<shazzner> SpamapS: in the output.log I get an endless series of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/906281/
<SpamapS> shazzner: anything in output.log ?
<shazzner> looks bad
<SpamapS> AHA!
<SpamapS> shazzner: ok that makes sense
<SpamapS> shazzner: for some odd reason, your container has the distro version of juju
<SpamapS> shazzner: but your host is running the PPA version
<shazzner> huh
<SpamapS> and they are not compatible
<shazzner> oh
<SpamapS> shazzner: juju-origin: ppa
<SpamapS> shazzner: juju is supposed to detect that and set the origin automatically.. but I wouldn't be surprised if it guessed wrong
<shazzner> oh oh oh
<shazzner> shit
<SpamapS> ahh
<SpamapS> the oh shit moment
<SpamapS> one of life's great experiences
<shazzner> yep juju-origin: distro
<shazzner> haha
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r511 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Created missing test for get_relation_hook_context
<shazzner> hooray I get a public-address now!
<shazzner> booyah it's started
<shazzner> christ thanks for your help SpamapS
<shazzner> sorry for dragging you through that!
<SpamapS> shazzner: no problem.. we should probably detect the distro version and refuse to start a container that will never work actually.
<shazzner> that sounds nice :)
<SpamapS> Though that would mean juju would need to become version aware ;)
 * SpamapS still waiting for --version :-P
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r512 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Comments
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> one weird thing
<shazzner> when I deploy a charm, then try to ssh into the machine
<shazzner> it asks me for a password
<SpamapS> shazzner: which "Machine" ?
<SpamapS> shazzner: you need to ssh to the unit. the "machine" is your machine
<shazzner> ok got it
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r513 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Verify lookup of relation hook context for a nonexistent relation id fails properly
<arashbm> Juju is magic!!
<SpamapS> arashbm: :)
<imbrandon> echo "apt-get install" > /tmp/install.txt && ssh xerox.websitedevops.com 'dpkg --get-selections' | tee /tmp/full-list.txt | grep -v deinstall| cut -f 1| tr "\r\n" " " >> /tmp/install.txt && cat /tmp/install.txt| tr "\r\n" " " > /tmp/install.txt && mv /tmp/install.txt $(pwd)/install.sh && echo '#!/bin/bash'|cat - $(pwd)/install.sh > /tmp/out && mv /tmp/out $(pwd)/install.sh && chmod +x $(pwd)/install.sh
<imbrandon> doh
<SpamapS> imbrandon: chapter 8, verse 13 in The Unholy Scriptonomicom, Amen
<imbrandon> SpamapS: hahah yea, its ugly
<imbrandon> makes for a quick "clone" though
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r514 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Removed unused change field from relation hook context
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I believe there is an apt-clone now
<SpamapS> Description-en: Script to create state bundles This package can be used to clone/restore the packages on a apt based system. It will save/restore the packages, sources.list, keyring and automatic-installed states.
<_mup_> juju/relation-ids-command r508 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<SpamapS> imbrandon: *much* cooler. :)
<imbrandon> hahaha figures
<imbrandon> :)
 * imbrandon rm's this old thing thats prone to error anyhow from ~/bin/misc-tools
<imbrandon> SpamapS: yea without the sources.list and stuff from apt-clone , you end up with cruft like
<imbrandon> E: Package 'logmein-hamachi' has no installation candidate
<imbrandon> E: Package 'newrelic-php5' has no installation candidate
<imbrandon> E: Package 'newrelic-sysmond' has no installation candidate
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> with mine that is
<SpamapS> imbrandon: apt-clone specifically addresses that
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> thats what i was getting at
<imbrandon> nother reason to use it :)
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r517 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged trunk & resolved conflicts
<imbrandon> SpamapS: here i got one other act of un-holly i use semi-often, got something for this ?
<imbrandon> alias autokey='sudo apt-get update 2> /tmp/keymissing; for key in $(grep "NO_PUBKEY" /tmp/keymissing |sed "s/.*NO_PUBKEY //"); do echo -e "\nProcessing key: $key"; gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv $key && gpg --export --armor $key | sudo apt-key add -; done'
<imbrandon> lol
<SpamapS> imbrandon: um.. yes.. don't use sources w/o thinking about the source!
<imbrandon> haha its only when i transer the sources.list to a new machine
<imbrandon> transfer*
<imbrandon> i dont use shady source cept for maybe my own ppa
<imbrandon> lol
<SpamapS> imbrandon: but.. thats the thing. why are you using sources that you don't trust first before transferring?
#juju 2012-03-30
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I'd assert the keys I trust separate from the sources.list I clone. :)
<imbrandon> new machione ; scp source.list ; autokey; apt-get update
<SpamapS> imbrandon: you really should be automating this.. you know.. with something like juju :)
<imbrandon> yea i actually am
<imbrandon> thus breaking out the old crifty
<imbrandon> its all in ant scripts right now
<imbrandon> so semi
<imbrandon> but not all machines will be in the cloud :( i do my local dev vms like that
<imbrandon> heh
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r518 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Fixed log assertion
<SpamapS> imbrandon: you mean your local dev lxc containers?
<SpamapS> :)
<imbrandon> heh osx !lxc
<SpamapS> awww
<imbrandon> vmware esxi accross the room with vsphere ftw
<imbrandon> nice beefy desktop with 5tb of sata drives filled with esx images :)
<SpamapS> imbrandon: see, if you just used containers you could use a single machine with just a few MB and use overlayfs for testing stuff out. :)
<SpamapS> I really want to see juju embrace that way of doing things for dev... so we can have a shared VFS and not re-do so many operations
<imbrandon> yea but i can run osx ( leaglly and winsdows ) on vmware
<imbrandon> as well as linux
<imbrandon> i mean i do see the good parts
<imbrandon> but there is parts i would have to replace othher ways
<imbrandon> i use my osx vm's to test app store apps before i submit them
<imbrandon> :(
<SpamapS> imbrandon: I think we'll always see other OS's in vms. But you were, I thought, talking about Ubuntu server dev.
<imbrandon> yea ... i r lost
<imbrandon> i'm thinking i can probablt slipt up the esx machine though
<imbrandon> easy i dont nearly use all of it
<imbrandon> and have esx run as a dom
<imbrandon> err xendom
<imbrandon> then the rest be one beefy ubntu server
<imbrandon> with lxc containers
<imbrandon> like a vm inside a vm inside a lxc , i'm gonna need a lot of lsd to figure that all out
 * imbrandon hrm
<imbrandon> SpamapS: yea i was talking about ubuntun server dev, i did one of those assume things again and assumed you magicly knew what hardware i was working with localy :)
<imbrandon> right now my setup is as follows, 4x 1024 linodes ( that will likely go away to aws or hp cloud ) , 2 aws micros for misc cruft reimaged often , my mac mini thats my main pc , mac book pro that never gets turned on , small ubntu file server running on a 1ghz via cpu with 4 1tb hdd raid 5'd for like  my mp3s and crap , and then a beefy desktop i forget specs but core i3 dual core with 8gb ram running esxi with all my "dev" vm's that i connect to wi
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> desktop is headless , basicly a poorman server
<SpamapS> 3tb for mp3s.. thief. ;)
<imbrandon> heh and movies and misc ( aka pr0n ) haha ok no pr0n
<SpamapS> ok, time to EOD for me..
<SpamapS> but. .later tonight.. I swear I'll do some charm review/feedback :-P
<imbrandon> heh kk, taker easy man
<SpamapS> crazy week. :-P
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> half sec, check this
<imbrandon> @zeus:~$ ls -l Music/|wc -l
<imbrandon> 39926
<imbrandon> not tooo many :)
<imbrandon> SpamapS: ^^
<SpamapS> $ find ~/Music -type f | wc -l
<SpamapS> 940
<SpamapS> not enough
<imbrandon> heh www.bobs-library.com
<SpamapS> but.. thats pretty much all the songs I actually like and listen to .. and you know.. *paid for* ;)
<imbrandon> ( thats my step dads website, has all my music on it too )
<imbrandon> if you want when you get $home , i'll give you a user/pass
<SpamapS> home?
<SpamapS> I work at home
<SpamapS> its time to LEAVE home :)
<imbrandon> i tossed it up and it makes list from cron
<imbrandon> ahhh :)
<SpamapS> imbrandon: no thanks, I'll stick to a system that compensates artists kthxbai. :)
<imbrandon> forgot about that, used to ppl leaving the house that i tlak to lol, but yea i know that feeling , been working from home a few years now
<imbrandon> SpamapS: i buy 99% of it
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> and videos
<imbrandon> and extended albums
<imbrandon> like for real
<SpamapS> and yes, I'm a prick about this. Ignore me.
<imbrandon> i probably spend more money on music and ebooks than most on $tv + other entertain
<imbrandon> as that is most of my enterain :)
<imbrandon> no i hear ya, i make a good little income on the side from app store, so i know the feeling
<imbrandon> thus passwd protected site and limited few get the credentials :)
<imbrandon> but i do share a bit , but i thinks thats ok imho
<imbrandon> a LITLLE
<imbrandon> not with the internets
<imbrandon> ya know ;)
<imbrandon> but yea the little i have thats not paid for is either crap that wasent released or way way way back on the orig napster i probably have a dozen or so tracks left misxed in
<imbrandon> mixed*
 * imbrandon forgot that all his tunes are in iTunes Match cloud too, soo they have to be legit or apple gets nasty with ya :)
<imbrandon> SpamapS ^ :P
<imbrandon> ohhh http://blog.openwebosproject.org/  <-- posted 1 day ago, opening up all of webos, already realeased some major componets of it 2 hours ago ( just seen on twitter ) ... hrm
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: https://build.hpcloud.com/cli/unix rubygem , looks to be their awnser to s3cmd
<_mup_> juju/relation-id r498 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged trunk
<_mup_> juju/relation-id r499 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Fixed patch issues
<marcoceppi> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: need a guiney pig or help lemme knw, i havent got to that omg stuff yet but i'll likely do it sometime tonight and just leave ya a note for whenever you get time
<imbrandon> unless joey put all the keys on like jcastro mentioned and i can just update stage, whatever however
<marcoceppi> There's no joey account yet, and no staging yet
<imbrandon> ahh i thought staging was pointing to some micros
<imbrandon> u get some hp glue happenin and we'll toss it there ( staging ) heh
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r515 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged trunk, resolved conflicts, and updated for subordinate support
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r516 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> More subordinate fixes
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r517 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Return internal relation and scope
<shazzner> ok question
<shazzner> I've been following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65359/how-do-i-configure-juju-for-local-usage
<shazzner> yet I'm unable to connect via browser to the public-address
<shazzner> ping'ing the address shows it unreachable
<shazzner> any ideas what could be up?
<_mup_> juju/relation-hook-context r518 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Fix remaining failing test (due to cached relation hook contexts requiring a complete topology)
<imbrandon> SpamapS: hahah i forgot too, part of my cron ( php cli app ) that builds out the site for that music also makes cache files ( two of them ) per mp3, one _filename_.json with the id3 meta data and one _filename_.serial with php binary serialized data , so my website can not do any mp3 reading at runtime and use the id3 json easy in javascript and and php can also load the object back up just one at a time to play ( flash player ) and show other det
<imbrandon> tl:dr , there was only 1/3 actual media in that dir the more i thought aobut it :)
<_mup_> juju/relation-ids-command r509 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream
<_mup_> juju/relation-id-option r519 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Merged upstream & resolved conflict
<sc-rm> Hi, I'm trying to set up the openstack environment in my own private cloud for juju. I'm able to start/stop instances through openstack-dashboard and also log into those without problems. But I'm for now failing at making juju bootstrap an instance so the juju environment can get up and running. I get "2012-03-30 13:35:42 ERROR nova.api.ec2 [-] Unauthorized: Not Authorized"
<fwereade_> sc-rm, have you set "access-key" and "secret-key" in your environments.yaml (or set AWS_ACCESS_KEY_ID and AWS_SECRET_ACCESS_KEY in your environment)?
<fwereade_> sc-rm, and also made sure you have the correct "ec2-uri" and "s3-uri" in your environments.yaml?
<sc-rm> fwereade_:   openstack:
<sc-rm>     type: ec2
<sc-rm>     default-instance-type: m1.small
<sc-rm>     control-bucket: juju-openstack-bucket
<sc-rm>     admin-secret: my_password
<sc-rm>     ec2-uri: http://172.16.0.184:8773/services/Cloud
<sc-rm>     s3-uri: http://172.16.0.184:3333
<sc-rm>     default-image-id: c4e58b59-80e1-4e92-9479-d3be7135b826
<sc-rm>     access-key: admin:novaproject
<sc-rm>     secret-key: f1405188-3bdf-4058-be45-ecf9e607a13f
<sc-rm>     default-series: precise
<sc-rm> where 172.16.0.184 is the ip of the cloud controller
<fwereade_> sc-rm, hm, nothing springs to mind -- would you try a "juju -v bootstrap" and pastebin me the result?
<sc-rm> fwereade_: http://pastebin.com/XXuXszYk
<fwereade_> sc-rm, hmm, so it's the security groups it won't let you see
<fwereade_> sc-rm, can you run euca-describe-groups with those credentials?
<sc-rm> fwereade_: no
<sc-rm> brb
<fwereade_> sc-rm, hmm, that would seem to be the problem then... but I'm not sure where to go from here
<fwereade_> sc-rm, I think yu may need to give yourself the "netadmin" role
<hazmat> sc-rm, have you tried the nova client tools?
<hazmat> sc-rm, it sounds like a problem with your keystone auth setup
<hazmat> hi al-maisan
<al-maisan> hello hazmat
<hazmat> fwereade_, i think that's just the first ec2 api used for bootstrap, its not clear the endpoint is wired up to the auth mechanism
<hazmat> al-maisan, re euro py.. what'd you have in mind for your talk?
<fwereade_> hazmat, ah, could be
<fwereade_> hazmat, I'm not really familiar with openstack tbh
<al-maisan> hazmat: I thought of giving an intro, a quick comparison with AWS SWF and a simple example
<sc-rm> b
<sc-rm> hazmat: I'm able to start instances through openstack-dashboard(horizon)
<hazmat> al-maisan, doing a high - low split sounds good.. there's some chance i may have to bow out.
<sc-rm> fwereade_: so a new role in keystone called netadmin?
<fwereade_> sc-rm, I may be wrong, I was just looking at the docs myself: http://docs.openstack.org/cactus/openstack-compute/starter/content/Network_Administrator_netadmin_-d1e2232.html
<hazmat> sc-rm, right but the cli nova client / or eucatools are a closer to juju usage validation
<al-maisan> hazmat: hmm .. I see, so I'd stick with what I've outlined above and you can give the advanced presentation if things work out for you
<hazmat> al-maisan, sounds like a plan
<al-maisan> hazmat: great :-) thanks for touching base!
<hazmat> al-maisan, i'll see if i can clear up my attendance soon to not split the vote
<fwereade_> sc-rm, ...and, yeah, looks like I'm wrong, the admin role should be able to mess with security groups according to http://docs.openstack.org/cactus/openstack-compute/starter/content/Tabular_representation_of_Roles-d1e2292.html
<sc-rm> fwereade_: okay, is there any log on the cloud-controller where I'm able to see some information about where it tries to validate my credentials?
<fwereade_> sc-rm, ...no, it's a little murkier than that, the "cloudadmin" role can do anything; "sysadmin" can start/stop machines; "netadmin" can change firewall rules
<fwereade_> sc-rm, hmm, maybe try something like:
<fwereade_> sc-rm,  `nova-manage role has --user=novaadmin --role=cloudadmin`
<fwereade_> sc-rm,  `nova-manage role has --user=novaadmin --role=netaadmin`
<fwereade_> sc-rm, but with the appropriate --user
<al-maisan> hazmat: cool, it would be nice to meet in Florence nevertheless :-)
<sc-rm> fwereade_: it returns false, so I guess that is the problem, I'll try to add the roles to the admin user
<fwereade_> sc-rm, cool
<fwereade_> sc-rm,  `nova-manage role add --user=novaadmin --role=netadmin`
<sc-rm> fwereade_: now the above commands return true, but still no luck in do euca-describe-groups
<fwereade_> sc-rm, bother :(
<sc-rm> fwereade_: yep ;-) but will find the problem anyhow
<fwereade_> hazmat, what was that you were saying about wiring the endpoint up to the auth mechanism?
<sc-rm> fwereade_: I figured it out now, so juju is able to create instances, the trick was to go to the dashboard -> settings -> ec2 credentials -> download and use that access-key and secret-key instead.
<fwereade_> sc-rm, awesome :D
<SpamapS> hey.. ~charmers.. wtf.. you guys left me no charms to review. ;)
<SpamapS> *NICELY DONE*
<jamespage> SpamapS, lol
<robbiew> lol
<SpamapS> attention Juju distro version users.. new, incompatible version landing in precise
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: does it affect PPA users as well? or is this just a "We're catching the distro package up"?
<robbiew> SpamapS: you mean the PPA version is getting sync'd, right?
<SpamapS> robbiew: right
<SpamapS> PPA users will be completely unaffected
<robbiew> meh...welcome to beta!
<robbiew> SpamapS: were you around when we switched to upstart...that was at a beta too :P
<robbiew> talk about new and incompatible
 * SpamapS spit takes
<SpamapS> what?
<SpamapS> robbiew: I joined at UDS-M (and wa a Debian person before that .. ;)
<robbiew> so you missed it
<robbiew> it was awesome...we broke everything!
<robbiew> lol
<SpamapS> robbiew: *nice*
<SpamapS> robbiew: was that the karmic upstart change, or the hardy upstart change? IIRC there were two big shifts
<robbiew> karmic
<fwereade_> gents, I need to be off early, I'll probably pop back in later
<robbiew> hardy was just introducing it...karmic is where we actually went to using it with force
<robbiew> of course that was only desktop...server was ignored
<robbiew> and paid the price...but you know that ;)
<SpamapS> robbiew: *obviously* ;)
<SpamapS> the chroot issue is still quite troubling actually..
<SpamapS> even with chroot support, people can't run Ubuntu in a chroot from a non-Ubuntu system.
<robbiew> "people can't run Ubuntu in a chroot from a non-Ubuntu system"
<robbiew> that last part is their problem
<robbiew> :P
<robbiew> zzzzzzzzzzzing!
<SpamapS> also you can't run Ubuntu in an lxc container that is not network namespaced
<SpamapS> Which would have been quite nice for us to be able to use LXC in juju w/o the network complexity
<SpamapS> (don't worry I intend to suggest this as a feature for 12.10 :)
<jamespage> how do charmers feel about using the HEAD of the master branch of an upstream project in a charm?
<jamespage> etherpad-lite is currently bust as 1.0 wants nodejs 4 and npm 1.x but thats not a happy pairing anymore
<jamespage> current dev is good with nodejs 6 + npm 1 from the PPA we are all using....
<SpamapS> jamespage: HEAD is a bit aggressive, I'd love for that to just be an option, but pick a tag by default
<jamespage> SpamapS, I'll give upstream a poke and see when the next release is due
<SpamapS> jamespage: for exactly the reason you're seeing.. integration is hard, mmmkay :)
<jamespage> SpamapS, I may be able to kludge 1.0 to work as well
<SpamapS> jamespage: I've been messing with a charm called 'extrappa' that I splice onto my other charms to test things with different PPA's enabled.
<SpamapS> jamespage: It might be interesting to use that to test charms w/ newer versions of stuff
<SpamapS> tho this seems like the other way around
<jamespage> SpamapS, I think I'll pick a know good commit for the time being
<SpamapS> jamespage: do they not use tags?
<SpamapS> <sigh> .. juju doesn't either.. ;)
<jamespage> SpamapS, they do - but they only have "1.0" which is now 7 months old
<jamespage> SpamapS, going to make it a config parameter to make it easier to change later
<jamespage> or for people to tweak if they are brave :-)
<jamespage> jcastro, did you hear anything back from the chris lea (guy who owns the nodejs PPA's we seem to be preferring?)
<SpamapS> jamespage: I think you might also consider just making the node PPA the default
<jamespage> SpamapS, for etherpad-lite? yes absolutely
<SpamapS> jamespage: from what I saw, npm is totally broken and dead in older releases of Ubuntu/Debian anyway
<jamespage> SpamapS, it is in the current dev release of Ubuntu/Debian
<jamespage> SpamapS, the debian maintainer has stuff in pipeline
<jamespage> but the upstream release pace is very fast IMHO
<jamespage> reminds me of working with jenkins
<SpamapS> jamespage: btw, great quote from Jay Pipes last night at the OpenStack LA meetup. "[Jenkins] is like a suped up cron."
<jamespage> SpamapS, that is spot on
<m_3> with green balls :)
<jamespage> cron with 200 x the memory footprint at least!
<_mup_> juju/relation-id r500 committed by jim.baker@canonical.com
<_mup_> Minor docstring update
<jimbaker> beginning of relation-id support is now in trunk - 3 more branches to get approved
<SpamapS> jimbaker: woot
<SpamapS> heh..
<m_3> dang, looks like I've got to flush and rebuild the lxc cache nightly for local charm testing
<SpamapS> its going to get ugly when we add the next feature to charm API and there's no --version ..
<m_3> it's getting... stale
<m_3> +1 for somebody to add --version
<SpamapS> what we really need is 'charm-api-version' so conditional logic can be used in charms
<m_3> it doesn't even require hard versioning... just spit out what it can... bzr480 is perfectly fine imo
<SpamapS> m_3: hrm, I'd like to see us actually version the charm API
<m_3> we've had other problems than just charm api
<m_3> but ok
<m_3> I'd really like the api between the juju cli <-> juju bootstrap node to be versioned
<m_3> that's bitten me hard before
<SpamapS> m_3: that is versioned since its basically the schema
<marcoceppi> What do we use "s3" for and what's the benefit of having a storage bucket vs just having that information on the bootstrap?
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: storing charms and the "map" that clients use to find the ZK node
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: in orchestra we *do* store these things on the bootstrap node.
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: and the local provider as well. Just not on EC2.. since S3 simplifies things
<marcoceppi> SpamapS: so, if a provider didn't have an S3* like cloud, it could be setup to use the bootstrap?
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: we'd have to rewrite code in the ec2 provider to make that work, but yes
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: you'd need to have a way to find the ZK node.
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: in orchestra, the orchestra-server env setting is used (and maas-server in maas)
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: but in a cloud.. that address is harder to predict. :)
<marcoceppi> I see, I was referring to a provider that wasn't a traditional EC2-like provider, I imagine they would need to code their own provider code
<marcoceppi> Like, at POSSCON we chatted with the Linode guys and their API, they have a bit of a different setup though on how they manage their "VPS" servers
<marcoceppi> So, right away I noticed a few things that wouldn't jive right, was trying to figure out what it would take if someone were to write provider code for Linode
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: the API needs some place where admins can agree to share a map to the zookeeper node.
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: if linode has some way of tagging VMs, that works
<SpamapS> argh.. why do we try to mkdir ~/.juju with --help
<m_3> yikes
<SpamapS> yeah, silly
<SpamapS> makes it so we can't use help2man to generate man pages for juju
 * SpamapS monkey patches
<SpamapS> oh what a mess
<SpamapS> env config is used to set defaults for the parser
<SpamapS> wow.. this sucks
<SpamapS> can't push the default config out of "~/.juju"
<SpamapS> so cannot run --help without a writable ~
<SpamapS> which means, cannot run --help during package build. :-P
<hazmat> SpamapS, it can solved with another layer of indirection
<hazmat> SpamapS, what's the goal?
<SpamapS> hazmat: run --help without trying to write to the filesystem
<SpamapS> hazmat: buildds run as a user which has no home dir
<SpamapS> hazmat: help2man will run 'juju --help' and parse that into a nice man page
<hazmat> SpamapS, gotcha
<hazmat> SpamapS, and you can have it generate the aggregate from all the subcommands?
<SpamapS> hazmat: since --help is generated from the parser object, which needs the environments for some defaults.. (IMO, the wrong layer to do that..) this is not so simple. :(
<hazmat> or just the top level?
<SpamapS> hazmat: no, that would be the bomb, but for now, I'm happy with a singe man page just listing the subcommands and a link to the docs
<SpamapS> hazmat: I can get it to generate a man page per-subcommand tho
<SpamapS> hazmat: and probably from that, I can squish them all into one. :)
<SpamapS> but.. baby steps
<SpamapS> first.. have to be able to run --help without a homedir
<hazmat> SpamapS, un momento
<SpamapS> anyway, have an appointment.. bbiab
<hazmat> SpamapS, this solves that.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/907710/
<hazmat> i'll commit the fix to trunk
<_mup_> juju/trunk r508 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> [trivial] juju only initializes the sample when given a command, post cli parsing
<SpamapS> hazmat: thanks btw! :)
<SpamapS> hazmat: did you forget to bzr push ?
<shazzner> hello
<shazzner> for some reason I'm unable to do juju status without it timing out
<SpamapS> shazzner: how's it going? :)
<SpamapS> oh, so.. not awesome :P
<shazzner> SpamapS: good, back with more problems :p
<SpamapS> shazzner: what provider?
<shazzner> local
<SpamapS> shazzner: did you reboot?
<SpamapS> shazzner: reboot == dead local provider environments
<shazzner> oh
<shazzner> haha
<shazzner> that blows man!
<shazzner> ok I'll rebootstrap :)
<SpamapS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju/+bug/955576
<_mup_> Bug #955576: 'local:' services not started on reboot <juju:New> <juju (Ubuntu):Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/955576 >
<shazzner> ah
<SpamapS> shazzner: /win 10
<SpamapS> hah doh
<shazzner> SpamapS: thanks :)
<SpamapS> shazzner: there are > 100 bugs that need love.. ;)
<shazzner> I wish I could help with them, I'd only introduce worser bugs :p
<SpamapS> hazmat: that patch breaks a test
<SpamapS> hazmat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/907956/
<SpamapS> hazmat: very easy fix
<hazmat> SpamapS, huh.. yeah.. that's what i merged to trunk
<hazmat> except i used ['bootstrap']
<SpamapS> hazmat: you never pushed
<hazmat> oh.. right.. i forget i unbind'd on the checkedout
<SpamapS> hazmat: I chose status since it is the most benign command. ;)
<hazmat> SpamapS, fair enough.. i choose boot as benign initial command
<hazmat> well not benign
<hazmat> SpamapS, its pushed
<SpamapS> hazmat: cool. I'll pick it up on the next (hopefully final) upload of juju to precise ;)
<_mup_> Bug #969706 was filed: juju.unit.tests.test_workflow.UnitRelationWorkflowTest.test_depart_hook_error non deterministic behavior <juju:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/969706 >
#juju 2012-03-31
<shazzner> hmm ok
<shazzner> deploying locally, my wordpress blog is unreachable
<shazzner> any ideas? or is it a router issue? :/
<shazzner> I noticed before I rebootstrapped the vbr interface was pingable
<shazzner> now it isn't
<shazzner> wait no, I could ping the gateway
<shazzner> just nothing else
<shazzner> ie I can ping 192.168.122.1, but not 192.168.122.221 (where wordpress is)
<shazzner> argh, I'm so close too!
<shazzner> I wonder if there is some iptables modification needed
<hazmat> shazzner, local provider isn't set up to be routable off the host
<hazmat> ie. its a nat setup not a bridged setup
<shazzner> hazmat: is there some documentation on how to set up the routing? (this stuff is beyond me...)
<hazmat> shazzner, there isn't specific to juju, but wrt to networking juju atm uses libvirt for networking (attaching containers to virbr0) .. so perhaps its docs might help.. http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/VirtualNetworking .. just keep in mind that the local provider is going to want to use virbr0 at 192.168.122.0 address space.
<hazmat> shang, hmm.. actually it will try to use the 'default' libvirt network, but for dns conf that address is hardcoded..
<shazzner> huh
<hazmat> its a bug, but it was never the intention for local provider environment's to be accessible off the local host
<hazmat> shazzner, perhaps the question should be what's your goal?
<shazzner> it's just curious that this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65359/how-do-i-configure-juju-for-local-usage specifically mentions being able to browse to that instance
<hazmat> shazzner, you can browse from the local machine
<shazzner> basically I have a server on my network that I'm deploying stuff to
<hazmat> shazzner, ie. you can develop and test charms on your laptop
<shazzner> oh
<shazzner> huh
<shazzner> I see
<hazmat> shazzner, ofr your use, i'd just setup some proxy or firewall rules on the host/server depending on what services you want to use
<hazmat> its an extra step though to configure
<shazzner> hmm
<shazzner> well
<shazzner> I'm just going to move it to this computer :/
<_mup_> juju/security-agents-with-identity r317 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<_mup_> juju/trunk-merge r279 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<_mup_> juju/states-with-principals r328 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<_mup_> juju/security-policy-rules-redux r336 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: i patched the hpcloud gem to work on ruby 1.8.7 ( on osx ) you might need it on ubuntu as well , not sure
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: https://gist.github.com/2266170
<_mup_> juju/security-agents-with-identity r318 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> merge trunk
#juju 2012-04-01
<imbrandon> marcoceppi: ping
<_mup_> juju/states-with-principals r329 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> fix local provider bootstrap
<_mup_> juju/states-with-principals r330 committed by kapil.thangavelu@canonical.com
<_mup_> refactor some names for clarity
<lifeless> SpamapS: around ?
#juju 2013-03-25
<mariusko> Anybody here that could help me getting my environment up after node 0 is not working?
<mariusko> Bounty offered here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271312/what-to-do-when-juju-machine-0-has-got-agent-state-not-started-state
<mariusko> I am actually able to log into machine 0, but how to get the agent running again?
<mariusko> The log there says: Failure: txzookeeper.client.ConnectionTimeoutException: could not connect before timeout
<popey> where should I go for support with juju? I am running raring on my desktop so expect to be told I can't use askubuntu..
<marcoceppi> popey here works
<popey> ok, on raring I just went through the tutorial, add the ppa, install juju, then bootstrap
<popey> i then did "juju deploy etherpad-lite" and it barfed
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646194
<popey> like that
<popey> juju status just returns a timeout now
<marcoceppi> Also, WRT Ask Ubuntu, not all topics wrt raring are offtopic, Juju on raring would be ontopic FWIW
<popey> oh, i thought all Ubuntu+1 was offtopic, sorry
<marcoceppi> popey: that looks like a bug to be honest
<marcoceppi> What version of juju is this listed as in the package?
<marcoceppi> I don't have a raring machine up yet, let me spin up a VM to test
<marcoceppi> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1159020
<_mup_> Bug #1159020: SyntaxError: invalid syntax <juju:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159020 >
<popey> marcoceppi: yeah, looks like it, using 0.6.0.1+bzr620-0juju2~raring1
<mgz> looks like it's from python 2 and 2.7 getting muddled
<mgz> lxc-ls is being given to python 3 when it's a python 2 script
<mgz> doesn't look juju related at any rate
<jcastro_> popey: if you're going to use canonistack and AWS, try the 2.0 version!
<mgz> popey: I'm curious about your environment though, do you have PYTHONPATH or anything set?
<popey> mgz: no
<popey> mgz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646414
<mgz> if you just run `lxc-ls` what happens?
<popey> nothing
<mgz> nothing is not an error, so the missing fun element is something else...
<popey> i have two machines here, can probably replicate it
<popey> yeah, same on my laptop
<popey> unsurprisingly
<mariusko> Hmm, I just wonder if some of the problems I experience is caused by too much memory consumption by the Python stuff compared to the 512 mb available in my ec2 t1.micro instances?
<mariusko> And they run without swap, so I guess the kernel kills "random" processes when the memory runs out
<mariusko> Would the go version reduce this problem?
<mgz> by making t1.micro have more memory? :)
<mgz> I'm not sure is the real answer.
<mgz> the memory used by juju on everything but the state server should be pretty limited regardless
<mgz> and I'm not sure which is worse out of zookeeper and mongo
<mgz> if it's machine 0 that's having the issues, you can always deploy just that on a larger instance by passing a constraint on bootstrap
<mgz> I think that has helped for other people in the past.
<mariusko> Ironically I am suspecting that the problem grew worse by adding landscape client for monitoring them
<mgz> that's implemented as a subordinate charm?
<mariusko> japp
<mgz> that would push up the requirements for each machine
<mariusko> Hmm, for small deployments, the price for running a lot of those m1.small instances is noticable with all required nodes
<mgz> yup, micro is a good deal, but is a very different beast
<mariusko> hmm, japp, if they just had added some swap, it wouldn't be so destructive
<hazmat`> mariusko, ec2 micro instances are not regular vms..
<hazmat`> they are heavily penalized for cpu usage.
<hazmat`> both zk and mongodb favor keeping things in memory.. overall data set size is similiar between the two (excluding debug-log)
<SpamapS> hazmat`: 'favor' is a bit light for what zk does with its dataset in RAM ;)
 * SpamapS notes that MySQL is happy to run (horribly) w/ a 16MB buffer.
<hazmat`> SpamapS, fair enough.. they both strongly desire working set in ram, with zk required, mongodb.. almost required for good perf.
<sarnold> hrm, am I doing something wrong here? ZOO_ERROR@handle_socket_error_msg@1579: Socket [10.0.3.1:39997] zk retcode=-4, errno=111(Connection refused): server refused to accept the client
<sarnold> ah. full disk == bad news.
#juju 2013-03-26
<freeflying> seems http://afgen.com/juju.html on https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/faq.html page is broken
<ongmap_> Hi, im trying to relaunch in a different ec2 region. but error: Environments configuration error: /home/ubuntu/.juju/environments.yaml: environments.mytest.region: expected 'us-east-1', got 'ap-southeast-2'
<facundobatista> hello!
<facundobatista> I'm trying to bootstrap against an openstack, and I get ERROR Unexpected 400: '{"badRequest": {"message": "Security group is still in use", "code": 400}}'
<facundobatista> full log is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5649239/
<facundobatista> I really don't know how to debug this further, or fix it
<facundobatista> any recommendation is appreciated, thanks!
<salgado> facundobatista, I think that happens when your previous destroy-environment didn't finish or left stuff behind.  what does 'nova list' show you?
<facundobatista> salgado, two items, one ACTIVE and one in ERROR
<facundobatista> salgado, should I destroy them with "nova delete"?
<salgado> facundobatista, yep
<facundobatista> salgado, should I pass the "id" to it? I executed the "nova delete <id>" for both items, the commands finished ok, but "nova list" still shows them
<salgado> facundobatista, it takes a little while before they're really gone
 * facundobatista waits
<facundobatista> salgado, there they went away! :D now let's try bootstrap
<facundobatista> yay, bootstrap ended ok
<facundobatista> let's try status
<salgado> :)
<facundobatista> salgado, ok, "juju status" got stuck, ctrl-c'ed it after some minutes, and there I see this error:
<facundobatista> SSLVerificationError: Bad HTTPS certificate, set 'ssl-hostname-verification' to false to permit
<facundobatista> 2013-03-26 09:52:56,695 ERROR Bad HTTPS certificate, set 'ssl-hostname-verification' to false to permit
<salgado> facundobatista, sidnei tells me that's a because something timed out. I also saw that when my network was flaky
 * facundobatista tries again
<facundobatista> now I got this pretty fast:
<facundobatista> 2013-03-26 09:55:10,898 ERROR SSH forwarding error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<facundobatista> and fourth time it ended ok
<facundobatista> salgado, thanks!
<salgado> facundobatista, you're welcome
<mariusko> EC2 images are broken!: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-ec2/+bug/1160358
<_mup_> Bug #1160358: Hash Sum mismatch for Precise main and universe EC2 images <Ubuntu on EC2:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160358 >
<mariusko> Need for fix/workaround is urgent
<mthaddon> hi folks, if I do a "juju resolved instance relation" is it supposed to remove the relation-errors: entry from juju status (pyjuju)?
<SpamapS> mthaddon: yes.
<SpamapS> mthaddon: if you want it to retry the hook that caused the issue, add --retry
<mthaddon> SpamapS: so I'd rather not retry the hook (or at least, not until I have a staging env to test on) but I'm still seeing the relation-errors after having run that command - any debugging that can be done to figure out why it's not marked resolved?
<SpamapS> mthaddon: got a pastebin of the status output?
<mthaddon> SpamapS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649469/
<facundobatista> question, "juju ssh <machine>" is stuck at "INFO Waiting for unit to come up": https://pastebin.canonical.com/87751/
<facundobatista> if I do "juju status", I see that the instance is ok, however there's a strange error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/87746/
<mthaddon> facundobatista: no-one outside canonical will be able to see those, fwiw
<facundobatista> uh, bad pastebin
<facundobatista> mthaddon, thanks
<SpamapS> mthaddon: yeah that is ??? don't know why thats not working
<SpamapS> facundobatista: Waiting for unit to come up is waiting for the machine agent to start
<mthaddon> SpamapS: I guess I'll need to try reproducing the error, and then fixing by upgrading the charm and doing a --retry
<facundobatista> SpamapS, but status says "pending"... doesn't that mean that is already started? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5649481/
<facundobatista> SpamapS, how can I know what went wrong?
<SpamapS> facundobatista: no, pending is "I have never heard from that agent"
<SpamapS> facundobatista: check the cloud-init-output.log and console log. Likely skew between your client and what was installed/attempted to install on the instance
<Angel_> hola
<stepheno> I have what is hopefully a quick question.
<stepheno> Are the relationship kev-value pairs unique on a per service basis, or per service unit?
<stepheno> context: The postgres charm creates a new user/password for each service unit that joins a service relationship.
<stepheno> after this happens, the relationship-changed hook is fired and this new key-value pair is sent to several units, overwriting their own user/pass info from previous relation-changed runs
<jppiiroi1en> hi, would someone have time to help me on getting the juju up and running on local? i have followed the guides at https://juju.ubuntu.com/get-started/ and related https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html#configuring-a-local-environment" ..but i am getting following issue (machine_agent.log) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5649810/ "SyntaxError: invalid syntax" ..running on raring 64-bit.. any ideas, hints would help a lot
<jppiiroi1en> "Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding"
<jppiiroi1en> i guess that is the main issue
<sarnold> jppiiroi1en: that looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1159020
<_mup_> Bug #1159020: SyntaxError: invalid syntax <juju:Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159020 >
<sidnei> hum, i've seen that before. seems like a missing locale in the container actually.
<sarnold> jppiiroi1en: I'm not entirely sure what that means -- if juju on raring doesn't work at all, or just the local provider on raring doesn't work at all
<sarnold> sidnei: hazmat's response: < hazmat> sarnold, i suspect there is an underlying python distro issue
<jppiiroi1en> sarnold: oh yes, the same
<sidnei> yeah, python 2.7.4rc1 was uploaded recently, the webbrowser module is also broken
<sidnei> (if you have google-chrome installed)
<sidnei> not that it's related
<sarnold> ah! I knew someone else had broken but couldn't recall. heh.
<jppiiroi1en> thank you for confirming this, now i know that it is not just my workstation which is having the issue :)
<sarnold> :)
<hazmat> sarnold, barry's on vacation this week, he gave me some pointers to try and debug though
<sarnold> hazmat: oh man, bad time to lose barry :)
<sidnei> ah, cool that other one is fixed bug #1159636
<_mup_> Bug #1159636: python2.7 failed to import webbrowser: NameError in register_X_browsers(): global name 'Chrome' is not defined - Regression in 2.7.4~rc1-2ubuntu1 <amd64> <apport-crash> <patch> <raring> <rls-r-incoming> <python2.7 (Ubuntu):Fix Released by doko> <python2.7 (Debian):Fix Released> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159636 >
<dpm_> hi marcoceppi, I've been looking at the WP charm and I'd like to use it to create instances of developer.ubuntu.com for testing purposes. I believe I can use it as is, apart from one bit: the d.u.c theme requires a copy of the database to be installed. Is this something that I could do with the current charm? Would I need to add anything to it?
<SpamapS> dpm_: a copy of what database?
<stepheno> wedgwood: I have a question about the postgres charm. Perhaps you could help?
<dpm_> hi SpamapS, the mysql database Wordpress uses to store its content on d.u.c - the Wordpress thems depends on some content from the database, so for the d.u.c theme to work on new instances, it requires that database content
<SpamapS> dpm_: ah, sounds like a simple case where you need something that loads that data. Perhaps a subordinate charm.
<wedgwood> stepheno: possibly. what's up?
<facundobatista> question... I had a typo in the install hook ('raate' instead of 'rate'), so it crashed... destroyed the service, opened the hook file, fixed it, saved it, then deployed the charm again... and it failed again in with the same problem! but the file was fixed... could it be it's getting the file from some cache or something?
<dpm_> SpamapS, I'm not sure, I'm not too familiar with charms. jcastro_ mentioned adding an option to the existing charm to let people seed the DB (e.g. juju set mysql seed-db=blah.sql)
<sarnold> facundobatista: when iterating development, 'juju deploy -u' is useful :)
<facundobatista> sarnold, thanks
<SpamapS> dpm_: I believe it already has one for pulling a snapshot from s3.. so perhaps that can be adapted
<dpm_> SpamapS, I'm not sure, I could not find any similar option on http://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/wordpress
<stepheno> wedgwood: I have multiple service units connecting to the postgres:db relationship, and the charm creates a new user/password and pg_hba entry for each unit.
<stepheno> I was wondering if the key-value pairs set on the relationship are unique per unit, or global to the service.
<stepheno> Basically i don't know how to ignore the relation-changed hook with invalid info for the service units which have already joined the relationship.
<stepheno> So all units get the user/password of the last unit to join the relationship to postgres
<wedgwood> stepheno: I'll have to look at that. when did you deploy that charm? I feel like that behavior has changed.
<stepheno> wedgwood: this morning :)
<stepheno> i've been trying it out for the last week or so
<stepheno> on precise
<wedgwood> stepheno: can you explain what you mean when you say you "don't know how to ignore the relation-changed hook with invalid info" ?
<wedgwood> There isn't a way (without changing the charm) to use the same credentials for each relation.
<stepheno> wedgwood: sure. When i add another unit to the relation, the postgres charm will create a new user/password for that user. At that time, the db-relation-changed hook will fire on all units of my service
<stepheno> wedgwood: relation-get user will now return the newly created user for the latest unit, but it's only valid for one unit in the service
<stepheno> Not sure how to ignore this on the other units.
<wedgwood> stepheno: I see. that's definitely a bug.
<stepheno> I'd prefer to have distinct key value pairs per unit, but i'm not sure if that's possible
<stepheno> it would be awesome if i could just do 'relation-get user service/1', and have it return the key-value pairs for that particular service unit
<wedgwood> stepheno: It looks like that code was written without understanding how relation-changed worked. That may have been my fault.
<stepheno> I was looking through the debug-log when running this, and saw juju output an array of kv pairs. e.g. [ { user : x, pass : 1, unit: 1 }, { user: y, pass: 2, unit: 2}]
<stepheno> but i believe it merges those dictionaries, unfortunately
<wedgwood> stepheno: do you have a few minutes to file a bug about that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/precise/+source/postgresql
<wedgwood> stepheno: now as far as ignoring relation-changed ... what charm are you using at the other end?
<stepheno> wedgwood: sure. I even have a few minutes to work on a fix if you'd like
<stepheno> i'm using a modified version of the python-django charm
<wedgwood> stepheno: certainly. It's not apparent to me what the fix should be since presumably the user and password given to each unit should be unit specific but relation-set doesn't appear to support hat.
<wedgwood> *that
<stepheno> well, i suppose a quick fix would be to set a value from the postgres charm. relation-set unit-id=JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT
<wedgwood> you'd set that so that the other side could ignore irrelevant changes?
<stepheno> wedgwood: yeah
<wedgwood> that would have to be implemented in every relatable charm thought. it's a break from how the relation is expected to work.
<wedgwood> plus it would make it confusing to implement relation-changed for changes that *should* affect all units.
<stepheno> wedgwood: good point.
<stepheno> Ideally we'd have the ability to set distinct key-value pairs per service unit
<stepheno> and be able to set global kv-pairs per service
<stepheno> i.e. relation-set host=POSTGRES_IP
<wedgwood> I think the fix might really be to use one set of credentials per database, rather than per relation. pg_hba would will enforce connection restrictions.
<stepheno> relation-set user=USER JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT
<wedgwood> I'm going to do a few experiments to confirm how things work. stand by
<stepheno> wedgwood: sure. Thanks a bunch, i've been slowly losing sanity trying to scour the documentation to find a way to do this
<wedgwood> stepheno: ok, I've confirmed the behavior you're seeing. I think the fix is to use one set of credentials per *relation* rather than per unit. pg_hba would still contain explicit grants for each unit.
<wedgwood> sorry, that's per-relation-per-database
<hazmat> sidnei, you digging on  riemann?
<sidnei> hazmat: haven't got my hands dirty yet, but it's high on my list
<hazmat> sidnei, it looks pretty nice, i had the same concern you did though..
<hazmat> sidnei, for automation though.. it seems like its basically going to need generation of lisp as config
<hazmat> unless its a known config
<sidnei> cant remember the concern i had. :)
<hazmat> sidnei, ha
<sidnei> ah, indeed
<stepheno> wedgwood: thanks. Do you have a working fix, or should i file the bug report and take a crack at it?
<hazmat> sidnei, in future ostack w/ heat should address some of the same stuff (cloudwatch, autoscale groups, etc)
<sidnei> hazmat: so in the context of juju, yes. some lisp generation, sub-rienmanns for each set of services, aggregating on one or more cetnral ones.
<wedgwood> stepheno: I probably won't have a chance to make a fix today. I'd really appreciate a bug and merge proposals are always welcome if you have the time.
<wedgwood> stepheno: thanks for finding that problem
<sidnei> hazmat: my short term plans were for replacing some of our statsd usage by rienmann events and use the graphite output instead, mostly to give better real-time visualization of core stats.
<hazmat> stepheno, that should only be creating a single user/password/db for the entire service fwiw.
<stepheno> hazmat: got it. Is there a particular benefit to the current behavior(one user/password per service unit, one db per service)?
<hazmat> stepheno, its helpful when diagnosing query perf issues, as it identifies the remote side.. it can also be useful for compromise mitigation
<sidnei> was about to say the same
<stepheno> hazmat: cool, that's what i assumed the intention was. I'll go ahead and file this bug report, and then file a feature request for juju-core to be able to set unique kv-pairs per service unit.
<hazmat> stepheno, well the later is already true
<stepheno> hazmat: !
<hazmat> each unit has its own private data store for k/v in the relation
<hazmat> its just that each change to that data store is broadcast to the world.
<hazmat> the world being all the units of the other side of the relation
<hazmat> in this case it seems the postgresql charm is basically overwriting its own data and broadcasting in attempt to communicate private info to an individual remote unit
 * hazmat really wants to see the tic-tac-toe relation
<stepheno> hazmat: i'm imagining the ability to set k/v specifically for the service unit that initiated the request. postgres would have global k/v for all related service units, and individual k/v for each service unit
<hazmat> stepheno, you mean each postgres unit i think.. its kinda of against the goals to have that sort of individualized state.. ie. what happens when that pg unit dies..
<stepheno> hazmat: not exactly. the postgres charm would set k/v on the relation. The keyspace would look like this:
<stepheno> { host: x, db: y, unit_1: { user: 1, pass: 1}, unit_2: { user:2, pass: 2} }
<stepheno> there are k/v global to the service, and unique values are possible per service unit
<hazmat> gotcha
<sidnei> ideally if there's a k/v that's specific to a unit only that unit should be able to access it
<hazmat> sounds reasonable and worth a bug or ml discussion, although i worry about abuse of individualized state
<sidnei> hazmat: speaking of ha, facing an interesting problem with that. got a couple services that need to talk to multiple endpoints (eg: multiple squid units), but only support being configured to talking to a single one (eg: http_proxy env variable). thinking that the best way around that might be an haproxy subordinate or even something more lightweight that then proxies/lbs to the multiple endpoints. got any better idea?
<stepheno> is this possible with the current infrastructure? it would be nice to set service global k/v with "relation-set key=value", and unique with "relation-set key=value service_unit"
<hazmat> stepheno, its possible without the ns enforcement by the charm alone, additional visibility restrictions would need to be in juju
<hazmat> just via $JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT-key=value
<hazmat> sidnei, i'm not sure i parse that.. are the multiple squid units all members of the same service.. and then the issue is then that the usage only supports a single host ? which would imply a different usage is needed.
<sidnei> hazmat: yes, multiple members of the same service, usage only supports a single host.
<stepheno> hazmat: yeah, i think i'll stay away from that approach for now. I'll write up a feature request for juju-core in a bit. Don't want to infect the postgres charm with framework workarounds when it might just be nice to have in juju-core
<sidnei> hazmat: so the idea of making single host -> localhost:$port -> lb to multipe units
<hazmat> sidnei, yeah.. a local proxy managed as alternative sounds pretty reasonable.. haproxy is pretty lightweight
<hazmat> stepheno, sounds good
<sidnei> hazmat: wonder if there's a generic pattern that can be extracted from that
<hazmat> sidnei, if there is encapsulation to a sub should do the trick, with non generic (juju-info) relation to primary to encompass config passing, if its not centrally configured (svc) on the sub.
<sidnei> hazmat: let me see if i parse. sub to primary via juju-info, primary controls the sub via passing information in the juju-info relation?
<hazmat> sidnei, not using juju-info .. using a custom interface that the primary and sub can communicate on
<sidnei> ah, gotcha. missed the 'non' in non generic above.
<hazmat> the sub-e-ness is dictated by a metadata flag and the sub relation by the 'container' scope.. the juju-info is just an implicitly provided one so generic subs can be defined (monitoring, logging, etc).
<hazmat> cool
<_mup_> Bug #1160538 was filed: juju-origin: bzr branch puts binaries  into /usr/local which needs to be explictly added to hook path <juju:Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160538 >
<marcoceppi> SpamapS dpm_ The "pull snapshot from S3" was a hack that's since been removed. The preferred method for loading extra data in to a database at the moment would be to create a script that does it for you and have it executed from the browser
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: s/browser/automated-deploy-workflowy-thing/
#juju 2013-03-27
<sarnold> I just bootstrapped an aws environment for the first time; I'm surprised that the controller instance doesn't show in the ec2 console. am I missing something?
<davecheney> sarnold: no, that is the expected (if a little confusing) behavior
<sarnold> davecheney: is that only the zookeeper instance that doesn't show up in the dashboard? or will none ever show up in the dashboard?
<davecheney> sarnold: the zookeeper instance, so called, machine/0
<davecheney> has some services on them
<sarnold> davecheney: .. and how do I double-check that all my instances are terminated at the end of the day, so I don't wind up with a higher credit card bill than expected...? :)
<davecheney> but they are intenal to juju
<davecheney> sarnold: if you juju destroy-environment, machine/0 will be terminated
<davecheney> along with everything else, of course
<sarnold> davecheney: that's my hope :) I was hoping to double-check its death in the console though. I'm a bit surprised juju-created instances don't show up in the amazon interface.
<davecheney> sarnold: all juju created instances show up in the console
<davecheney> make sure you are looking in the right region
<sarnold> well lets get a mysql or something deployed...
<sarnold> oh....
<sarnold> davecheney: yay!
<sarnold> davecheney: I had missed that drop-down in the upper right corner of the browser window.
<davecheney> from memory, the ec2 provider in py juju (i work on the go port postly), will deploy into us-east-1
<davecheney> unless you have provided a region: key in your environments.yaml
<sarnold> davecheney: thanks :)
<davecheney> np
<sarnold> error: Environments configuration error: /home/sarnold/.juju/environments.yaml: environments.sample.region: expected 'us-east-1', got 'us-west-2a'
<sarnold> hahaha
<davecheney> yes, sorry, we don't let you specify down to an availablity zone
<sarnold> ah, knocking off the 'a' does fix that. thanks. :)
<sarnold> are availability zones supported in the go port? or .. some larger understanding of regions and zones?
<davecheney> sarnold: only regions are supported
<davecheney> it may be possible to support some handling of availability zones via constriants
<davecheney> but to my knowledge that is not being actively worked on
<davecheney> i suggest raising an issue
<davecheney> https://launchpad.net/juju-core
<sarnold> davecheney: thanks; I filed 1160667, I hope it's both concise enough and verbose enough. :)
<davecheney> sarnold: thanks
<davecheney> tbh, don't expect it to be prioritised before 13.04
<davecheney> we have a full docket at the moment
<sarnold> davecheney: hehe, yes, this feels like a long-term-goal.
<davecheney> sarnold: we're shooting for parity with the python 0.7 version for 13.04
<davecheney> we'll prioritise new features after that
<sarnold> davecheney: I could even see 14.10 or something -- get the juju core _polished_ for 14.04 and then start looking at shiny new features. but that's just my guess.
<sarnold> s/see 14.10/see an initial sketch of the feature for 14.10/
<davecheney> 1.5 years away is hard to chop up into an agile development schedule
<sarnold> :D
<jcastro_> gary_poster: Is http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/ supposed to work?
<jcastro_> looks like the initial connection is all slow?
<gary_poster> jcastro_, it does work for me
<gary_poster> initial connection is slower than it has been since we went up to 100 demo units
<jcastro_> oh, heh
<jcastro_> sarnold: heh, that unattended upgrades sub charm looks useful
<sarnold> jcastro_: thanks :) i stole it from jdstrand, it was his idea to get it packaged up :)
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> I wanted to steal it but he wouldn't let me
<sarnold> jcastro_: hehe, sorry to steal it from you, too :)
<jcastro_> I'm just glad it exists
<sarnold> heh, seems a few charms never got the editing they deserve, "interface-name" shows up in both provides and requires a handful of times: http://jujucharms.com/interface-charm-map
<sarnold> (if there isn't a charm proof test for that string, it might be useful :)
#juju 2013-03-28
<sarnold> is it normal to spend ~4 minutes connecting to EC2 zookeeper? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654338/
<shadeslayer> sarnold: yeah it usually takes some time
<sarnold> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<SpamapS> sarnold: if you bake an image w/ zk/java already installed you can cut that by quite a bit
<sarnold> SpamapS: ooh, that'd be nice. would that mostly be using the euca-tools or the dashboard to just turn on and off the master?
<stub> Is --repository working for anyone?
<stub> juju wants to deploy stuff from the store despite specifying  --repository ~/charms
<stub> Packages installed from ppa:juju/pkgs , running raring
<jamespage> stub, you need to prefix the charm name with local:
<jamespage> so local:mysql for example
<stub> yeah, got there eventually
<stub> Not sure if it change or if I just forgot
<jamespage> stub, its not changed
<niemeyer> jcastro_: ping
#juju 2013-03-29
<shang> hi all, does juju support rollback function? Are there any docs available ?
<_mup_> Bug #1161906 was filed: "juju deploy" destroys orphaned instances without warning <juju:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161906 >
<mars> Hi all, I'm using 0.6.0.1+bzr614-0juju2~precise1 and my charm hooks can't find the $JUJU_CHARM variable.
<_mup_> Bug #1162003 was filed: $JUJU_CHARM is not set in hook scripts <juju:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162003 >
#juju 2013-03-31
<ilblackdragon> Hi, I have a question about using juju on Amazon:
<ilblackdragon> in case of deploying charm for MySql or PostgreSql - it will spin EC2 instance, won't it?
<ilblackdragon> how is this comparing to RDS in speed\reliability? What about multi-zone deployment?
#juju 2014-03-24
<marcoceppi> davecheney: you can nag me
<marcoceppi> davecheney: I'm guessing you want more trusty charms, I'll modify the test runner to test a the charms with tests against trusty and promulgate the successes
<davecheney> marcoceppi: you guessed correctly
 * davecheney is trying the manual provider for the first time in anger
<davecheney> aaaaaaaaaaaaand, broke it
<rick_h_> mission accomplished!
<rick_h_> it's something I've wanted to try out for rackspace so look forward to hearing how this goes/gets better hopefully davecheney
<davecheney> rick_h_: do be fair
<davecheney> this was a ppc bug
<davecheney> which causes our mongo to asspolode
<davecheney> if that didn't happen it would have worked as advertised
<rick_h_> davecheney: oh very cool then
<davecheney> axw: knows what he is doing
<axw> ?
<axw> talking about things not uninstalling properly?
<davecheney> nope
<davecheney> talking about how manual provisioning would have worked if mongodb didn't SEGV
<axw> right :)
<davecheney> marcoceppi: lazyPower is there a LP project for the juju-test plugin ?
<davecheney> s/a/an
<davecheney> gammer and shit
<jose> hey guys! do you know if juju stops the service before a config-changed and then re-starts it?
<jamespage> jose: hello - no it does not
<jose> jamespage: good to know, thank you
<jose> well, not actually good, but anyways
<jamespage> jose: the approach I've taken in the openstack charms (written in python) is todo a restart of services conditional on config files changing using the restart_services helper
<jose> unfortunately, I'm writing on bash, and my python skills are not that good like to write a charm :)
<jose> I'll see what can I do
<jose> it's mostly a thing about ports
<noodles775> Should I need the devel PPA to get 1.17.6 on trusty? I'm only seeing 1.17.4 in trusty/universe, but expected 1.17.6 from the dev email? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7145471/
<marcoceppi> jose: only if you tell yoru charm to do it
<zchander> marco
<zchander> marcoceppi: How can I  upgrade my local altered charm to my juju environment?
<marcoceppi> zchander: how did you originally deploy the charm?
<zchander> I did a deploy from my local disk (juju deploy —repository=$HOME/owncloud_xjm local:owncloud)
 * zchander is working on ceph-client connection for ownCloud
<marcoceppi> zchander: the `juju upgrade-charm --repository=$HOME/owncloud_xjm owncloud`
<zchander> It seems the upgrade-charm isn’t copying the new/edited files
<zchander> Also, when I destroy owncloud and redeploy the charm, it seems like it is deploying a cached version
<marcoceppi> zchander: try this
<marcoceppi> juju upgrade-charm -u --repository=$HOME/owncloud_xjm owncloud
<marcoceppi> if you're using 1.16 you'll need the -u, 1.17 you don't
<zchander> I am using 1.16
<marcoceppi> then you'll want to use -u flag
<zchander> lfag isn’t defined
<zchander> lfag == flag
<marcoceppi> uh, yeah it should be
<marcoceppi> mgz: ^?
<zchander> juju —version ==> 1.16.6-precise-amd64
<mgz> `juju upgrade-charm --help` tells you the flags
<mgz> seems -u was gone in 1.16 too
<snewpy> is there a way to customize the hostname given to a juju machine when using openstack?
<mgz> snewpy: now but your charm can fiddle with it presumably
<mgz> *no
<zchander> mgz: Should I use the —switch flag?
<mgz> zchander: not if it's really a new version, but if you didn't version bump then maybe
<snewpy> mgz: ok, thanks.. that's what i thought, but wanted to check before i go messing with charms to do it
<marcoceppi> zchander: just trying incrementing the number in revision file first
<marcoceppi> zchander: --switch is really for something more...intense
<marcoceppi> snewpy: if you don't want to fork a lot of charms, you could build a subordinate charm to do it
<zchander> Ahhh
<snewpy> marcoceppi: ah, good idea.. thanks
<zchander> marcoceppi / mgz: Seems the new/edited file aren’t uploaded
<marcoceppi> zchander: even after incrementing the revision file?
<zchander> yep
<zchander> I incremented the number 7 to 10…..
<marcoceppi> zchander: what does juju status show for the service?
<marcoceppi> it should say charm: local:precise/<charm>-10 now
<zchander> started
<zchander> charm: local:precise/owncloud-14
<marcoceppi> well, that's why. The current deployed charm is revision 14
<marcoceppi> if the revision file is less than 14 upgrade-charm won't actually upgrade it
<marcoceppi> set revision file to 15 and try again
<zchander> But the original deployed charm (if correct) was revision 7 (local)
<marcoceppi> zchander: well, it would seem to be, but the envrionment doesn't lie
<marcoceppi> well, the environment can lie, but we have to play by it's game and what it knows of itself
<zchander> Hmmmmm.. Also foudn a slight typo in the original upgrade-charm script. This also prevented a succesfull upgrade
<marcoceppi> zchander: you can launch debug-hooks
<marcoceppi> juju debug-hooks owncloud/0
<marcoceppi> then in another terminal run juju resolved --retry owncloud/0
<marcoceppi> back in the first window you can now edit the upgrade-charm hook, fix the typo
<marcoceppi> then run hooks/upgrade-charm in the same window
<marcoceppi> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-hook-debug.html
<zchander> marcoceppi: Busy in that… ;)
<zchander> on == on
<zchander> on == in == on :D
<jamespage> hey marcoceppi
 * zchander has fat fingers
<marcoceppi> hey jamespage
<jamespage> marcoceppi, how do I go about proposing someone for charmers?
<jamespage> marcoceppi, dosaboy has done good work on charm-helpers and the openstack charms (plus associated friends)
<marcoceppi> jamespage: they typically propose themselves. They need to have joined ~charm-contributors and follow this guide https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/reference-reviewers.html#join
<marcoceppi> jamespage: here's an example dosaboy can use for an application https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2014-March/003539.html
<jamespage> marcoceppi, ack
<overm1nd> hi guys
<lazyPower> Allo
<overm1nd> any idea why mysql charm fails on precise?
<overm1nd> it's my first deploy and I get
<overm1nd>  agent-state-info: 'hook failed: "start"'
<lazyPower> overm1nd: whats the unit log say?
<overm1nd> unit-mysql-0.log right?
<lazyPower> If mysql/0 is the unit thats got the failed start hook
<overm1nd> ok
<overm1nd> mmm
<overm1nd> 2014-03-24 11:51:14 INFO start stop: Unknown instance:
<overm1nd> 2014-03-24 11:51:17 INFO start start: Job failed to start
<overm1nd> 2014-03-24 11:51:17 ERROR juju.worker.uniter uniter.go:475 hook failed: exit status 1
<overm1nd> 2014-03-24 11:51:17 DEBUG juju.worker.uniter modes.go:420 ModeStarting exiting
<lazyPower> you can try to re-run the hook, or you can attach to a debug-hooks session and start the service manually
<overm1nd> you mean using juju resolve?
<lazyPower> with the --retry flag
<overm1nd> so juju deploy mysql --retry
<lazyPower> juju resolved --retry mysql/0
<overm1nd> ah ok
<overm1nd> same error, I will try to debug
* lazyPower changed the topic of #juju to: Weekly Reviewer: lazyPower || Welcome!! Docs: http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs || FAQ: http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || Review Queue: http://goo.gl/9yBZuv || Unanswered Questions: http://goo.gl/dNj8CP
<overm1nd> on juju debug-log i don't see anything useful
<overm1nd> now I will try the debug-hooks
<lazyPower> overm1nd: try attaching to a debug-hooks session and running the start hook interactively, or manually starting the service.
<overm1nd> but I was hoping for something more stable
<lazyPower> there has been some discussion around the innodb_buffer size setting, and by default its too large and causes failure.
<overm1nd> at least for mysql
<lazyPower> it affects maybe 1% of all installs, and is inconsistent when it decides to rear its head
<overm1nd> thx lazyPower
<overm1nd> let's see what is failing
<lazyPower> overm1nd: if you find the root cause of the hook failing, and you deem it to be a bug please file a new one against the charm itself - https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/mysql/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<overm1nd> ok I hope to find it
<lazyPower> attach the unit log to the bug and provide the output from juju status, and juju get mysql
<lazyPower> that way we can reproduce witht he same settings / deployment configuration
<overm1nd> i'm not a guru :P
<lazyPower> never fear, we're here to help
<overm1nd> lazyPower how can I force to close a previous debug session?
<lazyPower> as in you started one and detached from the unit?
<lazyPower> juju ssh unit-#, and find it in the process list (ps aux) then kill the PID of the existing tmux session.
<overm1nd> I closed the putty shell while it was running
<overm1nd> ok thx
<overm1nd> worked, nut I cannot use the tmux, something goes wrong, the cursor does not change and lot's of stuff if different from the screen in the docs
<lazyPower> not sure what you're telling me overm1nd. Have a screenshot for reference?
<overm1nd> it's not findind the /bash whewn I write something in the window
<overm1nd> yes 1 moment
<overm1nd> http://dropcanvas.com/f4750
<overm1nd> using juju debug-hooks mysql/0 start
<lazyPower> hmm... looks like the status line is having an issue displaying over putty. Which is strange - i've used it over putty in the past.
<overm1nd> I agree
<overm1nd> maybe some charset setting
<lazyPower> did it work before i told you to kill the pid of the tmux session?
<overm1nd> yes
<lazyPower> i dont see why that would have an effect on it, but curious that it seems to have caused and issue.
<overm1nd> the tmux is like that from the beginning on putty
<lazyPower> rogpeppe: Have you seen this behavior out of the debug-hooks session after killing the pid of a previously running debug-hooks session?
<rogpeppe> lazyPower: i've never used debug-hooks, i'm afraid
<overm1nd> even the first time when I tried
<rogpeppe> lazyPower: axw might know more about it
<lazyPower> axw: ping ^
 * axw reads up
<axw> lazyPower: sorry don't know the answer to that one
<lazyPower> wooo, breaking stuff and stumping devs. Monday is off to a great start :)
<bloodearnest> jamespage: marcoceppi: heya guys - either of you willing to land my simple charm-helpers branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~bloodearnest/charm-helpers/add-ips-address-to-template-context/+merge/201455
<lazyPower> thanks for looking at it axw and rogpeppe
<overm1nd> ehehe I just wanted to deploy a mysql service :P
<lazyPower> overm1nd: what env are you running in? We should probably start from teh top
<lazyPower> destroying that service and re-deploying.
<overm1nd> I did twice
<overm1nd> I'm deployng on an emnty machine
<overm1nd> using digitalocean env
<lazyPower> bare metal? maas?
<lazyPower> ahhh
<lazyPower> manual provider
<lazyPower> ok, looks like this is more than likely in reference to the innodb pool
<overm1nd> I got it bootstrapping thx to hazmat
<lazyPower> overm1nd: keep in mind that provider is in alpha state
<overm1nd> I see
<lazyPower> but, thats not specific to the mysql charm
<lazyPower> is the status listing for the unit still failed on the start hook?
<overm1nd>         agent-state: error
<overm1nd>         agent-state-info: 'hook failed: "start"'
<overm1nd>         agent-version: 1.17.6.1
<hazmat> overm1nd, you might want to up the memory for machines running mysql to 1g
<overm1nd> ok
<hazmat> afaicr it worked okay for me with 512 though (mysql + wordpress demo)
 * hazmat tries again
<overm1nd> the droplet is 512
<lazyPower> hazmat: is this consistent with what you've seen? I've bootstrapped a 512 machine without any fuss
<overm1nd> is there a way to pass the option to reduce the ram required during deploy?
<hazmat> lazyPower, i've haven't had any issues with mysql and 512.. but i've seen reports of it wrt to mysql
<lazyPower> hazmat: the mailing list suggests otherwise - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2014-February/003421.html  -- all of those users had an excess of ram.
<lazyPower> and had to reduce the innodb pool size to get it to start without complaints
<hazmat> lazyPower, hmm.. are those issues local provider specific?.. local provider containers .. most see the memory of the machine
<lazyPower> hazmat: i've seen it reproduced on HP and AWS
<lazyPower> last week i helped 2 users by referencing that post.
<overm1nd> ok seems fixed
<overm1nd> I just added some swap to test it
<overm1nd> And now it's started
<overm1nd> :)
<lazyPower> Nothing like a bit of monday voodoo
<lazyPower> overm1nd: glad its sorted.
<lazyPower> hazmat: thanks for the winning suggestion
 * hazmat goes through the digital ocean provider pull requests
<overm1nd> hazmat the fix #11 has to be merged :)
<hazmat> overm1nd, indeed.. i made the mistake of assuming existing juju users, instead of new juju users on the plugin.. merging
<overm1nd> lol it's not my day
<overm1nd> now wordpress fails baha
<overm1nd> resolve finally, seems the wordpress charm fails if  you destroy the service and deploy again
<overm1nd> it does not delete all the folders
<overm1nd> correctly
<melmoth> anyone knows my mysql charm's default value for query-cache-size is -1 ? I dont find any mysql doc that tells what a negative value could mean.
<melmoth> and the doc states to disable it, one must set it to 0
<melmoth> so i dont get the point of having it set to -1 by default.
<hazmat> overm1nd,  fwiw. works for me..  on docean .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7146314/
<hazmat> melmoth, its a computed value by default
<melmoth> hazmat, it make no sense to me.
<hazmat> melmoth, "Override the computed version from dataset-size. Still works if query-cache-type is "OFF" since sessions can override the cache t\
<hazmat> ype setting on their own."
<melmoth> 1) its set to -1 in the default config.yaml, and 2) the mysql doc mention it should be a positive value
<melmoth> or 0 if you dont want any cache. So what does -1 mean ?
<hazmat> melmoth, its because the mysql charm has knobs that attempt to autoconfigure a number of values
<hazmat> melmoth, -1 means use a value computed based on dataset-size config param
<melmoth> is it documented in mysql doc somewhere ?because this setting ends up as it is in the /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<melmoth> and not any value that the charm may have compute
<overm1nd> hazmat this is bad, I did anything strange this time...
<overm1nd> my wordpress now it's not able to access to the db now
<overm1nd> even if I tried to remove and add a relation again
<overm1nd> :(
<melmoth> hazmat, should /etc/mysql/my.cnf set query_cache_size = -1 by default ?  If yes, is there a mysql doc that explain what -1 means ? If no, should i open a bug ?
<hazmat> melmoth, there are thousands of mysql params.. the charm has *its own  config params* and interpretation so that you don't need to use those thousands... ie so it can autotune
<hazmat> melmoth, your missing the key distinction that this is not simple substitution into my.cnf
<melmoth> well, it end up with -1 for a positivie variable in a configuration file
<melmoth> i dont think it computed the value correctly then.
<overm1nd> hazmat I spotted the difference, I'm deployng on the same machine 0
<hazmat> overm1nd, yeah.. for a 512 mb machine that might be a bit much.. mongo, mysql, wordpress, etc
<overm1nd> mmm the node ram used in 40%
<hazmat> melmoth, what do you have query-cache-type set to?
<melmoth> OFF (default)
<melmoth> all default
<melmoth> just a simple juju deploy mysql
<hazmat> melmoth, yeah.. ic the same.. if its OFF then it is a simple substitution... if its ON, DEMAND the value gets computed
<hazmat> ON or DEMAND that is
<melmoth> to be it looks like  a bug, the chamr should not set query-cache-size in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to a negative value it makes no sense
<melmoth> and i dont undertsand why the default value for it in config.yaml is -1
<hazmat> melmoth, it does indeed look like a bug
<melmoth> ok.thanks :-). ill open a bug.
<hazmat> melmoth, fwiw.. bugs against mysql charm can be filed here.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/mysql
<melmoth> thanks, that s exactly what i was about to look for !
<gnuoy> Hi, I'm using juju-core 1.17.4-0ubuntu2 on trusty and whenever I try and terminate my lxc env with "juju destroy-environment local" it errors with "sudo: Sorry, you are not allowed to set the following environment variables: JUJU_HOME". Is this a known issue, I couldn't find a matching bug against juju-core
<hazmat> gnuoy, sounds like a bug to me..
<gnuoy> I shall file one then, ta
<hazmat> gnuoy, sudo -E has a restricted set of env vars it passes through, sounds like maybe in trusty JUJU_HOME got added to that set.. which is going to cause issues for local provider.
<gnuoy> hazmat, do you know where that set is defined ooi ?
<hazmat> gnuoy, not sure.. nothing obvious poking through files from dpkg -L sudo
<hazmat> gnuoy, the /usr/share/doc/sudo/README.Debian has some notes
<gnuoy> hazmat, thanks, I'll take a look
<hazmat> gnuoy, try etc_keep+="JUJU_HOME" in /etc/sudoers
<gnuoy> hazmat, I'll give that a spin, thanks
<gnuoy> hazmat, do you mean env_keep ?
<overm1nd> how can I change the port for a service like juju-gui or phpmyadmin?
<overm1nd> --open-ports does not work during deploy
<lazyPower> overm1nd: unless the charm exposes that configuration option, its not possible "from juju"
<overm1nd> ok thx
<gnuoy> hazmat, yep, fixed by adding :Defaults        env_keep += "JUJU_HOME"
<gnuoy> I'll make a note of that in the bug
<yolanda> jamespage, added postgresql in charm-helpers: https://code.launchpad.net/~yolanda.robla/charm-helpers/postgresql/+merge/212427
<overm1nd> Can’t select database
<overm1nd> We were able to connect to the database server (which means your username and password is okay) but not able to select the wordpress database.
<jamespage> yolanda, +1 aside from one niggle
<overm1nd> this is what I get installing on the same unit mysql and wordpress
<yolanda> jamespage, which one?
<yolanda> ok, i see
<yolanda> causes of the copy&paste
<yolanda> jamespage, pushed
<zchander> marcoceppi lazyPower : Got it! I now have a Ceph volume mounted as data folder in ownCloud
<lazyPower> hi5!
<marcoceppi> zchander: BRILLIANT!
<zchander> Needs some more finetuning (including potential) removal of image from Ceph when we destroy the service/relation (desired??)
<zchander> But right now, I have to recommission my node, so I can restart (fairly) clean. Also I had to return to 5.0.12+. ownCloud 6.0.2 gave me no data folder(??)
<lazyPower> zchander: i'm a fan of non-destructive execution, and using latest versions of apps.
<lazyPower> but if 6.0.2 is giving you a headache, go with what works ;)
<lazyPower> zchander: actually, if you made it a configurable option, off by default, i'd be ok with a destructive stop hook that removes the volume.
<lazyPower> so its up to the user, and their expectations are set by the configuration option.
<zchander> lazyPower: It’s that I create a 100GB data image in Ceph, adn when removing the relation leaves 100GB reserved :/
 * zchander is going to get a coffee, brb
<zchander> lazyPower: The relation to Ceph is optional, so I might implement the destructive stop hook. I took the code from the MySQL charm to create the hooks.
<zchander> marco
<zchander> marcoceppi lazyPower: any of you interested in my changes?
<lazyPower> zchander: if you open a merge proposal against the charm i'd be happy to review it
 * zchander needs some help with that ;)
<lazyPower> zchander: are you registered on launchpad and have your ssh key added to your account?
<zchander> Nope (not yet)
<lazyPower> ok, ping me when you've gotten that far :)
<zchander> Is it possible to add multiple ssh keys to my account? As I might be working from my iMac at school and my MacBook Pro at home
<lazyPower> indeed. I have 2 keys attached to my account at present, but i've seen others with up to 8
<zchander> lazyPower: ok, got the public key added
<lazyPower> zchander: in your owncloud directory, type 'bzr info' - if the parent branch is the ~charmers/charms/owncloud/trunk branch - we're ready to move on to the next step
<lazyPower> otherwise you'll have some legwork to do, by fetching the existing branch, and pulling your changes in to stack on top of that branch so the MP is created accurately.
<zchander> I’ll branch a fresh copy of the charm and copy my changes into it
<zchander> lazyPower: Should I use the ‘charm get’ command?
<lazyPower> that works, it fetches from bzr
<zchander> lazyPower: parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/owncloud/trunk/ (changes copied into folder)
<lazyPower> ok, now you need to push to your personal branch after you've comitted the changes (via bzr add / bzr commit)
<lazyPower> bzr push lp:~<your launchpad id>/charms/precise/owncloud/<your branch name>
<lazyPower> you may need to log into bzr before that works though, looking for the docs to do that 1 sec
<lazyPower> bzr launchpad-login userid
<zchander> Committed and pushed my changes
<lazyPower> ok, now we need to create the Merge Proposal. When looking at the branch page on LaunchPad you'll see something similar to the following: http://i.imgur.com/zB4oFPw.jpg
<lazyPower> click that button, fill out the details, assign ~charmers to the MergeProposal and it will ingest into the queue int he next 15 - 30 minutes.
<zchander> lazyPower: Where do I assign ~charmers? Is that at ‘Reviewers'?
<lazyPower> zchander: correct
<zchander> I am not allowed to propose a merge? http://imgur.com/T8aTwPD
<lazyPower> can you link me against the MP?
<lazyPower> or is it preventing you from making the merge all together?
<zchander> I am at the page ‘Propose branch for mrging'
<zchander> Seems I cannot merge at all
<zchander> lazyPower: I’ll get back to this tonight, when I am at home. Although I won’t have much time… ;)
<lazyPower> zchander: sorry about that, i'll look into it again later today
<overm1nd> can I mix an environment with a manual ?
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: yes
<overm1nd> thx
<overm1nd> fyi I tried to deploy wp + mysql on one unit and it fails, on 2 units works ok (as hazmat showed me)
<jamespage> overm1nd, have you tried reducing the dataset size via config on mysql?
<jamespage> it tries to use all of the server's memory by default (80%)
<jamespage> you can drop that a bit
<overm1nd> in the end I used a swap partition and mysql was starting ok
<overm1nd> also I resolved the issue with re-installing wp on the same unit
<overm1nd> but then I get this error
<overm1nd> [24-Mar-14 03:21:38] <overm1nd> Can’t select database
<overm1nd> [24-Mar-14 03:21:38] <overm1nd> We were able to connect to the database server (which means your username and password is okay) but not able to select the wordpress database.
<overm1nd> and I cannot move forward
<overm1nd> in any way (tried more than once)
<jamespage> overm1nd, try reducing the dataset size to 50%
<jamespage> I have todo that in some of our lxc deployments otherwise nothing else can run
<jamespage> mysql pre-allocs the memory
<overm1nd> jamespage but it should fail to start if ram is the problem
<overm1nd> as it was doing
<overm1nd> here is something else, the user an pass were created
<overm1nd> for the db
<overm1nd> is something strange in creating the relation with wp I think
<overm1nd> by the way i'm testing with more than one now
<overm1nd> but thanks for the suggestion
<lazyPower> overm1nd: thats by design. Each unit relationship will get their own user/pass bound to the host initating the relationship. (im 90% sure thats the case)
<themonk> marcoceppi: hi
<themonk> marcoceppi: is juju 1.18 released?
<marcoceppi> themonk: no, not yet
<themonk> marcoceppi: i created apache-mod subordinate charm successfully :)
<marcoceppi> woo who!
<overm1nd> jamespage you suggestion worked, thank you very much!
<jamespage> np
<overm1nd> I wish I could read it in the docs
<themonk> marcoceppi: i am going to make it generic so that people can set mod.so as a base64 config data and charm will decode and put it in apache mod location
<themonk> marcoceppi: just thinking about it not sure will it be a good idea :)
<themonk> marcoceppi: i need in know deep about relation call backs (joined-changed-departed-broken) if provider has only *-relation-joined and requirer has *-relation-changed will it work
<jose> hey guys, is $JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT going to get me the private address of the unit?
<marcoceppi> jose: no, relation-get private-address will
<jose> thanks
<marcoceppi> $JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT is in the format of service/#
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: didn't you work on a charm that was able to move between MySQL and SQLite?
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: Seems familiar, but not that I recall.
<lazyPower> let me look
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: i think we're thinking of the scale-out usage of errbit where it migrates from localhost mongodb => shared mongodb
<zchander> ping lazyPower
<lazyPower> zchander: o/
<zchander> What could it be that I cannot propose a merge?
<overm1nd> can I have multiple charms relations with a haproxy instance as frontend?
<kirkland> jcastro: marcoceppi: question about charmtools/quickstart ...
<kirkland> jcastro: marcoceppi: why does it generate README.ex rather than README.md?
<kirkland> jcastro: marcoceppi: Altoros is asking this;  they noticed that it prevents github from pretty printing it in the web interface
<lazyPower> kirkland: readme.ex is intended to be an example template to guide your readme.md off of
<lazyPower> i think that was more of an immediate identifier that it hasn't been populated, and should be renamed/edited.
<kirkland> lazyPower: hmm, it would be much nicer if it just created README.md, and then you edit it
<kirkland> lazyPower: and profit
<lazyPower> Want to open a bug against charm tools or shall I?
<kirkland> lazyPower: would be wonderful if you could, and copy me on it (kirkland)
<kirkland> lazyPower: cheers!
<lazyPower> kirkland: ack. Will do
<kirkland> lazyPower: woot :-)
<jcastro> yeah the .ex is a template
<jcastro> though iirc charm tools lints against the contents anyway, so I think could just make it .md
<lazyPower> jcastro: already on the bug - making that point in the bug :)
<jcastro> we also support README.rst too
<jcastro> so maybe that's why we don't make that explicit
<lazyPower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charm-tools/+bug/1296892
<_mup_> Bug #1296892: Template Generator creates Readme.ex instead of Readme.md <Juju Charm Tools:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296892>
<manjiri> Hello! Is there a way to specify cloud-init user-data for juju?
<marcoceppi> kirkland: if you run charm proof, proof will WARN when there's a README.ex
<kirkland> marcoceppi: cool, thanks
<kirkland> jcastro: cool, thanks;  I really think just README.md would be the cleanest, simplest, most human approach
<marcoceppi> kirkland: sure, I'll try to get that in to the next release
<kirkland> marcoceppi: you rock!  ciao!
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: is there a way to open a port using the ansible playbook?
<marcoceppi> cjohnston: probably
<lazyPower> zchander: sorry for the delay, i had a standup among other things happening around me
<lazyPower> zchander: one of two things happened. And I'm not positive on which
<zchander> ;) No problem
<zchander> I am @home right now and in no hurry
<lazyPower> zchander: can you try opening the merge proposal again, but this time, not assigning anyone before creating the MP? just enter the topic branch, your branch, and try the proposal?
<zchander> I am going to sport in a few minutes, so maybe we can continue tomorrow
<lazyPower> ah ok - sorry i missed the free window. Ping me and i'll do my due dilligence
<lazyPower> cjohnston: command open-port works.
<zchander> lazyPower: No problem.. It is still for testing the setup before we consider deploying it in production at school
<zchander> See/hear you tomorrow again....
<lazyPower> o/ looking forward to it zchander
<cjohnston> lazyPower: ta
<lazyPower> cjohnston: i've got some sample code up for gitlab-ci in ansible if you want to use it as a reference
<lazyPower> review/comments welcome and appreciated
<cjohnston> lazyPower: sure..
<lazyPower> https://launchpad.net/~lazypower/charms/precise/gitlab-ci/trunk
<cjohnston> ta
<Fishy__> would a juju maas environment spin up any local LXC vms?
<Fishy__> for a management server or something
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: it /could/ if you did a juju deploy --to lxc:MACHINE_NUM where MACHINE_NUM is a maas machine already allocated to juju
<Fishy__> i want to blow everything away and start using a new maas setup
<Fishy__> my maas bootstrap is dying
<Fishy__> was wondering if due to leftovers from my local goofing off days
 * lazyPower ponders on using juju to deploy maas to deploy juju...
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: you can, we have maas and vmaas charms
<Fishy__> well maas server is running
<Fishy__> now i need to make a juju environment
<Fishy__> that can do stuff to it
<Fishy__> but juju bootstrap diez
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: i may do that when I reconfigure my "juju lab" after the new disks arrive mid week.
<Fishy__> sudo juju bootstrap ERROR could not access file '2129bfad-9494-4ed0-82d1-63ee5c268117-provider-state': Get http://192.168.1.1/MAAS/api/1.0/files/2129bfad-9494-4ed0-82d1-63ee5c268117-provider-state/: dial tcp 192.168.1.1:80: connection timed out
<Fishy__> not sure where it is getting that IP from
<Fishy__> "192.168.1.1"
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: don't run sudo for maas bootstraps, as a starter
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: try juju destroy-environment --force
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: 192.168.1.1 is what juju thinks the maas server is located
<Fishy__> its at 4.1
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: edit environments.yaml and change maas-url if it's not at 192.168.1.1
<Fishy__> ok looking
<Fishy__> genius
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: you may have to delete ~/.juju/environments/maas.jenv if you're still getting 192.168.1.1 errors
 * marcoceppi isn't sure what version juju  you're on
<Fishy__> juju --version 1.16.6-precise-amd64
<Fishy__> deleted that file
<Fishy__> its going to fail in a different way now
<Fishy__> juju bootstrap WARNING no tools available, attempting to retrieve from https://juju-dist.s3.amazonaws.com/ ERROR cannot start bootstrap instance: cannot run instances: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT
<Fishy__> that conflict is what I originally worried about being a lxc vestage
<Fishy__> as my maas IP is the same as I had set my lxc up to
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: which LXC, LXC on your computer or the LXC network on MAAS master?
<Fishy__> none right now
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: also, 409 conflict means a few things
<Fishy__> i killed it all
<marcoceppi> typically it means it can't request a machine
<Fishy__> my computer i am on used to run LXC for a juju local. killed it.  now runs a maas server
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: do you have machiens listed as ready in your MAAS api?
<Fishy__> ok good
<Fishy__> thats the error I expect
<Fishy__> its off, and want to make WOL or something turn it on
<Fishy__> can't turn it on and do a normal boot, because the i have 2 dhcp servers on the network and the maas one loses
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: you can configure maas to use your external DHCP instead of setting it's dhcp server rogue on your network
<Fishy__> ha that works, except for the network boot part
<Fishy__> current dhcp server has a PXE boot to cobbler
<Fishy__> which i want to delete
<Fishy__> but can't yet
<Fishy__> till 100% maased
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: ahh
<Fishy__> thought about mac address filtering on cobbler server, block all the cobbler machines?
<Fishy__> err block all the future maas machines...
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: possibly, I've always just given MAAS it's own network
<Fishy__> ya and that is the end state
<marcoceppi> cool
<Fishy__> i want to kill all redhat
<marcoceppi> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Fishy__> redhat/ubuntu mixed network is no bueno
<marcoceppi> Well, I'm sure they place nice in isolation. I'm guessing you're using Cobbler to setup you RH machines?
<Fishy__> the guy who quit did
<themonk> does amy one know why '{"port":{myport}}'.format({'myport':'9999'}) is geting KeyError: '"port"' and how to fix it?
<themonk> marcoceppi: why '{"port":{myport}}'.format({'myport':'9999'}) is geting KeyError: '"port"' and how to fix it?
<roadmr> themonk: try doubling ({{ }}) the first and last brackets on the string:
<marcoceppi> themonk: I have no idea, I rarely ever use python formatting
<roadmr> '{{"port":{myport}}}'.format({'myport':'9999'})
<marcoceppi> themonk: I typically just do '{"port":%s}' % 9999
<roadmr> themonk:  try that, you'll advance one error ahead :)
<marcoceppi> themonk: I typically just do '{"port":%s}' % "9999"
<roadmr> themonk: also, the value argument to format can't directly be a dictionary, it must be named arguments as for a function
<roadmr> themonk: this works: '{{"port":{myport}}}'.format(myport='9999')
<roadmr> themonk: if you already have the dictionary from elsewhere, expand it with .format(**your_dictionary)
<roadmr> themonk: with your in-line dictionary, this trick works:
<roadmr> '{{"port":{myport}}}'.format(**{'myport':'9999'})
<themonk> roadmr: its working now thanks man :)
<themonk> roadmr: i am curious to know why it needs extra second bracket ?
<roadmr> themonk: you always need to escape control characters somehow. Otherwise, format thinks that everything inside the first set of brackets is a key specification
<roadmr> themonk: (but I didn't invent this, I just googled it)
<themonk> roadmr: i was googleing it too :) thanks. now i am facing another problem my format function sometime gets normal string with {myport} place holder and sometime gets json string with {myport} plase holder :)
<hazmat> marcoceppi, in amulet how do you reference self charm? ie deploy self.. via ?
<marcoceppi> hazmat: self.charm is the name of the charm that's being deployed
<marcoceppi> hazmat: what are you trying to get at?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, and that will preferentially pick up the current charm dir vs a charm store charm?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, ie.. if i'm in a wordpress charm, and i do deployment.add('wordpress') .. will i get my wordpress charm .. or the one from the store
<marcoceppi> hazmat: right, so if you have self.charm_name set to the name of the charm being deployed, and you d.add that charm name it'll use os.getcwd() as teh charm path. So it assumes that amulet tests are running from the CHARM_DIR
<hazmat> ie.. do i need to defined JUJU_REPOSITORY and local: for my charm
<marcoceppi> hazmat: you can just set JUJU_TEST_CHARM environment varialbe
<marcoceppi> instead of setting it explicitly in the test
<marcoceppi> that's what the juju test plugin sets when executing tests in  the CHARM_DIR
<hazmat> marcoceppi, thanks.. will explore some more
<marcoceppi> hazmat: ack, there's a bug being fixed in 1.4.1 where if the charm is not a bzr charm, deployment will fail
<marcoceppi> that should be out later tonight
<hazmat> marcoceppi, hmm.. k, good to know.. current charms being tested are all github based.
<marcoceppi> hazmat: right, figured since you were sprinting that you were working with gh charms
<hazmat> marcoceppi, yup.. thanks for the heads up
<hazmat> marcoceppi, so even in a regular test (not amulet).. its kinda of tricky deploying self..
<marcoceppi> hazmat: yeah
<hazmat> have to create a repo and series dir,  and symlink parent or copy parent
<hazmat> ick
<marcoceppi> it's always been a hairy situation, even with the old juju test plugin
#juju 2014-03-25
<Valduare> hi guys
<lazyPower> Allo Valduare
<Valduare> looking into this maas and juju stuff tonight :)
<Valduare> wishing I had spare hardware to test on
<lazyPower> I've you've got a single beefy machine you can try out MAAS in avirtual machine
<Valduare> that I dont
<Valduare> I run amde350 proc board
<Valduare> does juju and these charms play nicely with arm too?
<lazyPower> I dont have an answer for that...
<lazyPower> But I can get back to you tomorrow
<Valduare> looking forward to the day when I could use things like mk902 for small server farm heh
<lazyPower> Ideally thats just compilation time magic and some PPA's
<lazyPower> build an arm compiler farm, and start porting packages.
<lazyPower> there's already some ARM support in the ubuntu archives
<Valduare> beyond my skillset
<davecheney> Valduare: yes, charms work on arm systems
<Valduare> davecheney: I was just talking to one of the guys in #maas about arm devices for maas as well
<Valduare> looks like things are getting pretty close to a guy like me being able to set something up heh
<davecheney> Valduare: there aren't a lot in the realm that mortals ca nafford
<davecheney> but there are server options like hp's moonshot
<davecheney> and the calexeda machines [rip]
<Valduare> davecheney: I use a gigabyte ga-e350n board with 16 gigs of ram hosting 14 vm’s right now
<davecheney> maas requires that the machines can netboot and have an LOM
<davecheney> a LOM
<Valduare> LOM?
<davecheney> but you can always use the manual provider to enroll machines that you've already setup
<davecheney> LOM == iLO == IPMI == Lights out management
<Valduare> ah
<davecheney> IBM call them service processors
<davecheney> dell call's them DRACs
<Valduare> with these arm units using half watt idle can maas be configured to not try and shut them down?
<davecheney> Valduare: skip maas
<davecheney> use the manual privcer
<davecheney> provider
<lazyPower> davecheney: whats the benefit to skipping maas? Less to worry about being ported or....
<lazyPower> my knowledge of arm in the realm of ubuntu is sadly limited. I'll add it ot my required reading list.
<sarnold> I suspect its because maas is mostly useful if you want to turn machines off and on :)
<sarnold> if they're just going to be on all the time, why bother?
<Valduare> isnt it also for if you want a baremetal server for something ?
<Valduare> and then roll it back “into the cloud"
<davecheney> Valduare: /s/cloud/butt/
<davecheney> maas lets you treat raw tin like virtual machines
<davecheney> so you can 'checkout', or 'reserve' a raw hardware which is running *exactly* the same cloud image that you find on any of our CPC partners
<davecheney> (certified public cloud)
<lazyPower> I get the purpose of MAAS as a whole, i was just curious about skipping it as the provisioner.
<lazyPower> I'm actually pining over a VMAAS setup for some reason
<lazyPower> (mostly because I want to learn more about maas)
<davecheney> lazyPower: we skip the privisioner because there is no maas provider for little arm boards
<davecheney> rpi, bbb, pandaboard etc don't have a management nic
<davecheney> so we can't remote power them or remote netboot them
<davecheney> at the moment
<davecheney> most of the parts exist if you're prepared to work at it
<davecheney> for instance the arm builders that ubuntu uses are remotely powered
<lazyPower> ahhh ok - i've been in talks with marco about it, and the dual nic was a blocker for my suggested rpi setup
<davecheney> and you can use uboot (grub for arm device)
<lazyPower> makes sense
<davecheney> to netboot
<davecheney> but as a function of time == money
<davecheney> this would never be more than a side project
<davecheney> honestly
<davecheney> it's easier to just use the ssh provider
<davecheney> and skip maas
<lazyPower> I'm considering picking up a few BBB boards and building a micro cluster out of them for some in home apps, and power down my beefy quad core to save on power.
<lazyPower> it doesn't take much to run python code
<Valduare> lazyPower: look into mk902
<davecheney> lazyPower: meh, just rent a digital ocean server for 5 bucks a month
<Valduare> much more for your money than BBB
<lazyPower> davecheney: these are apps that are specific to my house, and not suited for the cloud. I dont want to run my garage door opener on DO :P
<davecheney> lazyPower: don't you trust the cloud ?
<lazyPower> not with the keys to my house, nope nope
<davecheney> Valduare: /s/cloud/butt/
<lazyPower> With my RSS Reader and blog, you bet.
<sarnold> davecheney: lol
<davecheney> lazyPower: the BBB is a great first choice
<davecheney> little bit faster than the Rpi
<davecheney> and you get a little bit of built in flash
<lazyPower> Yea, the 1g of on board memory is what akes me happy
<davecheney> it's 512mb
<lazyPower> theres a 1g bbb board i thought
<davecheney> ORLY ?
 * davecheney googles
<lazyPower> https://www.tigal.com//product.asp?pid=3406
<davecheney> yup, 512mb
<lazyPower> gah, nope, says 512 in the read out
<sarnold> these things look nice compared to the pandaboard es I've got: http://cubox-i.com/table/
<davecheney> BBB will run at 1Ghz with enough current, or 550mhz with USB 500ma
<sarnold> cheaper -and- faster...
<davecheney> sarnold: oh no
<davecheney> not the cubox i
<davecheney> the biuld quality makes dollar store kids toys look solid
<davecheney> i have one
<sarnold> oh no!
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> it's almost like $55 isn't a good price for a computer :)
<davecheney> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G137510300620
<davecheney> consider the udoo board
<davecheney> they support ubuntu now
<davecheney> identical hardware (iMX.6) to the cubox
<Valduare> guys guys… have you seen the mk902 specs?
<davecheney> A10/A20 I think
<lazyPower> haha Valduare, you sound like a broken record. Are you a share holder with the mk902?
<Valduare> no
<davecheney> Valduare: looks nice
<Valduare> just cant wait to get one ordered :P
<Valduare> granted most of the community around the mk devices are home theatre box types
<Valduare> but the hardware runs ubuntu quite nicely
<davecheney> Valduare: i was thinking of the older mk800 series devices which were HDMI stick type things
<Valduare> I have a bunch of mk808 sticks
<Valduare> just returned an mk802 cozyswan clone to amazon, deciding wether to put the money towards an mk902 or ram upgrade for my laptop
<lazyPower> hmm... $110 pc...
<lazyPower> sarnold: sold, i want one of these cuboxi's
<lazyPower> actually, ~ 5 of them to be exact.
<sarnold> haha
<sarnold> lazyPower: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=741127
<davecheney> their current kernel
<davecheney> in fact all the iMX6 kernels are OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD
<davecheney> 3.0.36
<sarnold> ow
<davecheney> yeah
<davecheney> bourns!
<lazyPower> bummer :|
<lazyPower> you know, i dont think buliding that would be all that crazy, and cloud storage is cheap...
<lazyPower> however, just about every update ever run would cause it to break stuff
<lazyPower> nevermind, i'm wishful thinking again
 * sarnold giggles, "butt storage"
<lazyPower> Vatt is this s/cloud/butt/ thing that seems to have taken off. Did i miss a warthogs post or something?
<davecheney> lazyPower: welcome to the internet
<sarnold> lazyPower: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cloud-to-butt-plus/
<davecheney> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai?hl=en
<davecheney> JYNX!
<sarnold> diversity! firefox -and- chrome are covered :)
<lazyPower> http://i.imgur.com/XEJveUI.png
<Valduare> so these charms
<Valduare> how are they made
<davecheney> Valduare: charms are a collecton of shell scripts
<davecheney> in a tarball
<davecheney> with names like
<davecheney> hooks/install
<davecheney> hooks/config-changed
<Valduare> so all the normal commands i’d do to provision a servr just wraped up in a shell ?
<davecheney> Valduare: exactly
<Valduare> so not something you’d do for if your just provisioning 2 or 3 of a certain webapp etc? :P
<davecheney> Valduare: sure
<davecheney> but the thing is
<davecheney> you can use other peoples charms
<davecheney> in fact
<davecheney> you shold
<davecheney> charms encapsulate the best practice of configuring a particular service
<davecheney> need mysql
<davecheney> deploy the mysql charm
<davecheney> need rabbit mq
<davecheney> deploy the rabbit mq charm
<davecheney> need an openstack install
<davecheney> deploy the openstack charms, or all in one as a bundle
<Valduare> are these charms checked over and scrutinized?
<davecheney> Valduare: of course
<davecheney> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-policy.html
<Valduare> interesint
<Valduare> is there place I can search what charms are available
<Valduare> looking for a canvas server specifically - instructure learning management system
<davecheney> Valduare: sure, https://jujucharms.com/
<davecheney> i don't think we have had a canvas charm contributed
<Valduare> darn
<Valduare> its pretty fancy lms
<lazyPower> Valduare: actually - to build on davecheney's answer, you're not just dropping shell scripts. We actually encourage users to use configuration management tools if you're already familiar with them
<lazyPower> if you look at the rails charm, it uses chef. The puppet master server, puppet master.   I'm getting fairly handy with ansible in a few of my newer iterations on charms
<lazyPower> s/, puppet master/puppet/
<Valduare> i’ve never done anything more than follow a blog post guide for setting up what Im looking to do heh
<lazyPower> welp, you're 80% of the way there. Encapsulate teh logics into idempotent bash scripts, and segregate the logic into the proper hooks and you've got a charm.
<jose> hey! in the case I want to deploy rabbitmq-server, do I need to deploy ceph-client or hacluster?
<davecheney> jose: not unless you need those services
<jose> davecheney: cool, thanks~
<jose> !*
<jose> I'm in the middle of an attempt to write a Reddit charm - it's more hard than what I initially thought
<davecheney> reddit ?
<jose> yep, what powers reddit.com, it's open source :)
<jose> https://github.com/reddit/reddit/
<sarnold> cool :)
<davecheney> jose: right, are you deploying reddit with juju ?
<jose> (I didn't know about it until a while ago)
<jose> davecheney: not yet, I'm in the process of writing the charm still
<jose> but that would be the final purpose, yes
<davecheney> cool
<davecheney> you've come to the right channel then
<jose> oh, oh, are you a charmer?
<davecheney> some think i am, i think they are mistaken
<jose> mind doing a review of a charm?
<davecheney> jose: sure I can take a quick look
<jose> awesome :)
<davecheney> if you want a proper review, why not consider submitting it to the store
<jose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1199052 and https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/charms/precise/mailman/trunk
<_mup_> Bug #1199052: New charm: mailman <Juju Charms Collection:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199052>
<jose> well, I already have, but it's still on the queue
<jose> 11 days as of today
<AskUbuntu> Error in creating juju bootstrap | http://askubuntu.com/q/438851
<jose> davecheney: did you get to take a peek?
<davecheney> jose: i had a little look
<davecheney> it's late in my work day
<jose> oh, I thought you were down under
 * jose has to stop making assumptions
<davecheney> jose: i am
<jose> well, anyways :)
<AskUbuntu> How to restart OpenStack services after restart/logout? | http://askubuntu.com/q/438871
<themonk> marcoceppi: hi
<themonk> marcoceppi: i am facing problem in charm relation
<themonk> marcoceppi: i am setting private ip and server port in relation set in relation-joined of provider charm but cant get it in requere charm relation joined/changed using relation get
<themonk> i am facing problem in charm relation
<themonk> i am setting private ip and server port in relation set in relation-joined of provider charm but cant get it in require charm relation joined/changed using relation-get
<jose> themonk: mind if I take a look at the code?
<jose> is it in LP somewhere?
<jamespage> if there are any charmers around with some time I need a review of:
<jamespage> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charm-helpers/neutron-packages/+merge/198518
<jamespage> https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charm-helpers/active-active/+merge/211285
<jamespage> and
<jamespage> https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charm-helpers/icehouse/+merge/211934
<jamespage> aside from active-active, the other two branchs have been in use in OpenStack CI for the last week
<jamespage> nope - they are all in use in the CI environment
<marcoceppi> jamespage: reviewing now
<jamespage> marcoceppi, thanks
<marcoceppi> jamespage: icehouse branch gives me conflicts, it apparently does something different than the first neutron-packages branch
<jamespage> marcoceppi, most likely yes
<marcoceppi> I can resolve the diference really quickly if you tell me which to go with
<marcoceppi> jamespage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7150639/
<marcoceppi> I'm guessing MERGE-SOURCE is the way to go
<jamespage> marcoceppi, that is odd - I thought that icehouse had that branch merged
<jamespage> marcoceppi, but yes MERGE_SOURCE is good
<marcoceppi> fwiw, it's the only conflict I got
<marcoceppi> jamespage: ack, will resolve
<jamespage> that has the change to accomodate the 3.13 kernel
<jamespage> marcoceppi, apologues - these have stacked up a bit
<marcoceppi> jamespage: np, seems like a lot of good work though
<jamespage> marcoceppi, more to come
<jamespage> ssl-everywhere man!
<marcoceppi> jamespage: ping me if you need more charm-helpers merges this week
<jamespage> marcoceppi, will do
<jamespage> marcoceppi, if you fancy another quicky - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/precise/rabbitmq-server/source-take-two/+merge/212576
<jamespage> that should unblock mbruzek's test failures for his tests branch
<jamespage> marcoceppi, just read that back
<jamespage> lol
<jamespage> marcoceppi, I have a full charm-helpers redux backed up so need to get that and mbruzek's stuff landed
<marcoceppi> jamespage: so source is no longer immutable for rabbitmq-server charm?
<jamespage> marcoceppi, you can change it on the fly!
<marcoceppi> \o/ jamespage thanks for that, appreciate it will review after the icehouse branch
<jamespage> marcoceppi, of course for the majority of time, this will not do much
<jamespage> unless a new rabbitmq is avaliable.
<marcoceppi> ack
<marcoceppi> I'll just drop that little note in the readme when I review it
<jamespage> marcoceppi, ah - good idea
<jamespage> I can update that now
<jamespage> marcoceppi, notes added to README
<marcoceppi> jamespage: Oh, brilliant, thank you!
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: hey, can you put a few charms in the top of your queue for reviewing today?
<zchander> ping lazyPower
<overm1nd> I'm a bit confused, what happen if I put phpmyadmin service on the same machine as wordpress?
<overm1nd> some times it works some times it doesn't
<overm1nd> checking for the open port is not a requirement for the charm?
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: it's typically /never/ a good idea to use the --to flag without isolation
<marcoceppi> charms are created with the idea that they have the entire machine at their control
<overm1nd> ok
<overm1nd> what you mean for isolation?
<marcoceppi> case in point, by default WordPress uses nginx, php5-fpm and phpmyadmin uses apache2 and mod-php5
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: using either --to lxc: or --to kvm:
<marcoceppi> where it will create a new LXC or KVM instance on the machine, so --to lxc:1 will create a new LXC container on machine 1
<overm1nd> so it will isolate the service
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: yeah, in a container/vm instead of directly placing it on the machine
<overm1nd> understand
<marcoceppi> if you're going for density, that's the way to go
<overm1nd> I have some early feedback from yesterday about juju
<overm1nd> I was expecting more "stability" in the sense of coerence between states
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: how so?
<overm1nd> after one day of juju deploy I see that some time if you push a service with resolved
<overm1nd> it works
<overm1nd> even if the juju resolved before was not
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: so you're having charms in an error state after a "long running deployment"?
<overm1nd> mmm no
<overm1nd> but is I change a little the order of commands
<overm1nd> I see different results
<marcoceppi> well, that /shouldn't/ happen. charms are designed to be idempotent
<overm1nd> yes I was expecting it
<marcoceppi> however, some charms are a bit old and outdated and may not work like we expect. Which charms are you having issues with?
<overm1nd> I have the feeling that not all charms are destroying everithing on the machine
<overm1nd> I experimented with haproxy worpress phpmyadmin
<overm1nd> juju-gui and mysql
<overm1nd> I opened a bug for wp
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: ah, I see that bug, thanks
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: destroy service doesn't actually clean up the machine
<overm1nd> again I'm not a guru so take it with care
<marcoceppi> but the install hoook isn't being robust enough
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: typically, you would terminate-machine to remove the machine, then deploy on a clean machine
<overm1nd> in italiy we say "pinze" :P
<overm1nd> ok noted
<marcoceppi> but that's a bug in wp as well as the hook isn't really being idempotent, so I'll address that
<overm1nd> some charms does not have any info about the address to use them
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: how so?
<overm1nd> like phpmyadmin, munin
<overm1nd> like the url to access to the interface
<marcoceppi> All charms can query their address information with `unit-get private-address`, unit-get public-address`
<overm1nd> seems obviuos but I had to dig in the config on the node machine to understant the url
<overm1nd> I didn't know
<overm1nd> another note: why the juju-gui does not say the number of the machine?
<overm1nd> I think its a really useful info
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: becuase you're looking at a service overview, not a machine view
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: there's working being done to show a machine view of the deployment
<overm1nd> right
<overm1nd> my next step is to start writing a charm
<overm1nd> I want to have revive-server (ex openx)
<overm1nd> scalable
<marcoceppi> awesome!
<overm1nd> but I still to understand juju more
<overm1nd> I was not able to use haproxy
<overm1nd> as a frontend for more than 1 service
<overm1nd> maybe I didn't getr the point
<overm1nd> I'm used to have an I density service server by my own
<overm1nd> juju seems to waste a lot of resources :P
<overm1nd> high* density*
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: you can, but you have to configure haproxy a little more to do multiple services
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: well, juju was designed with high-scale cloud deployments in mind, so if you're looking to manage a smaller pool of resources you have to bend a few things in juju
<overm1nd> is ok to deploy with juju and than configure the machine itself by hand?
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: you typically wouldn't do that
<marcoceppi> what do you need to configure outside of juju?
<overm1nd> for example
<overm1nd> how can I create a subdomani on apache server and deploy a simple php app?
<overm1nd> I think juju is for doing way bigger deployment than what I need
<overm1nd> but I woiuld like to use it at least as scalable backend of frontend for other services
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: deploying a simple php app would be one of two ways
 * overm1nd listening 
<marcoceppi> either build a subordinate charm to the apache2 charm, or build a standalone charm that installs apache2 and php and your app
<overm1nd> i don't know uet what is a subordinate charm
<overm1nd> yet*
 * overm1nd reading docs 
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: subordinate charm is a charm that co-exists with another charm on a deployment, it's a way to extend fucntionality that complements a service
<overm1nd> sounds what I need
 * marcoceppi nods
<overm1nd> last question I promise
<marcoceppi> so, you can make a charm that deploys on top of the apache2 charm, which will put your app in, say, /var/www/<app> creates a new virtual host in /etc/apache2/sites-available, enables that  vhost, etc
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: you can ask as many questions as you need!
<overm1nd> this is a type of charm I will try first to write
<overm1nd> the question is: if a service is stuck in pending
<overm1nd> what can I do? resolve do nothing
<overm1nd> because is not an error state
<overm1nd> and I can not debug using putty :P
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: pending likely means the machine is still starting, juju failed to install on the machine, or something else that's bad
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: typically, if a machine is pending more than 10 mins something went wrong
<marcoceppi> and juju isn't actually set up on that machine
<overm1nd> I think I will try to debug from a wirtual machine
<overm1nd> but is the juju env portable?
<overm1nd> I mean the machine I use to give commands
<overm1nd> if I want to manage the cluster from another pc can I move juju?
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: yes
<overm1nd> because from putty mtux does not work
<overm1nd> or I am not lucky :P
<overm1nd> thank you very much for your suggestions marcoceppi I will try them
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: sure
<lazyPower> zchander: pong
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: sd-agent, importio if you would please <3
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: dd-agent you mean?
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: nope, sd-agent
<lazyPower> ah ok, see it
<tvansteenburgh> can someone remind me which apt-repo to add to get juju-devel?
<tvansteenburgh> marcoceppi told me i get 3 months of dumb questions for free, so i'm starting right away
<marcoceppi> tvansteenburgh: I was kidding about the three months ;)
<marcoceppi> tvansteenburgh: and it's not a dumb question! ppa:juju/devel
<tvansteenburgh> thanks :D
<lazyPower> wesleymason: great work on the server density charm.
<lazyPower> haha, he's callin you out marcoceppi
<wesleymason> lazyPower: cheers, I noticed you open an account, assumed you were testing :)
<lazyPower> i like this guy already
<lazyPower> wesleymason: theres just one thing stopping it from going to the charmstore. I left notes on the bug
<jcastro> can anyone find the rails scalable example bundle?
<lazyPower> its literally a one liner 30 second fix.
<wesleymason> lazyPower: awesome, cheers, I'll talk a look in a bit
<jcastro> man, awesome, lazyPower, someone added ceph support to owncloud
<lazyPower> jcastro: it appears to be missing. I'm only getting the rails-single.
<lazyPower> jcastro: that was zchander :)
<jcastro> zchander, nice!
<lazyPower> our community is bringing the heat with these new MP's in the Q
<jcastro> wesleymason, I think you have my email right? I can send you a juju shirt for your charm, just jet me along your address and size.
<jcastro> zchander, you too! my address is jorge@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> lazyPower, importio is still waiting too
<lazyPower> jcastro: next in the Q
<jcastro> man, a good week in submissions!
<wesleymason> jcastro: w00t, thanks!
<jcastro> lazyPower, ping me when you promulgate server density, I'd like to blog it
<lazyPower> jcastro: pending a one liner from wesleymason, then give me a minute thirty and you'll have it.
<lazyPower> so draft away senor
<noodles775> sinzui: Hi, if you have a chance, let me know what I missed with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1297201 that it's incomplete.
<_mup_> Bug #1297201: Can not bootstrap after upgrade to 1.17.6 <juju-core:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297201>
<sinzui> noodles775,  apt-cache policy juju-local
<wesleymason> lazyPower: quick question because I couldn't find a very solid answer in the the interface docs, if I change the requires def to "serverdensity" on line 15, it using the juju-info interface is still fine, correct?
<lazyPower> correct
<wesleymason> \o/
<lazyPower> the relationship name should *never* be juju-info, as thats reserved
<lazyPower> but the interface is fine being juju-info, that just means you haven't defined a specific interface for the relationship and to use the default.
<sinzui> noodles775, do you get your packages from the devel ppa or ubuntu. Mayne ubuntu has a bad package. I cannot help with that, but I can let someone know
<wesleymason> lazyPower: makes sense, thanks
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: there's also a "local-monitors" interface, that charms like nagios and munin are using
<lazyPower> wesleymason: suggestion on improvement for the docs? I know the relationship stuff can get a bit confusing - since I've been staring at them for 3 months, i feel like i've got a decent grasp on them  and your feedback is pure gold.
<beuno> o/ wesleymason
<jcastro> yeah you're supposed to be able to swap in serverdensity for any one of those tools right?
<marcoceppi> where charms will tell the subordinate what services to actually monitor, not sure if that's relevant for the SD charm or not, but thought you might want to know
<wesleymason> aha, I was looking for something like that, might be more appropriate
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: it could definetly be a post-store revision
<noodles775> sinzui: Ah - I see. I'd updated juju-core, but it didn't (and couldn't know to) update juju-local. I should have done it the other way around. Thanks.
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: as is this works, I can dig up the local-monitors docs for you if you'd like
<wesleymason> marcoceppi: yeah, I'll have a think on the best one later
<sinzui> noodles775, well I don't think you should need to. upgrade should have noticed there was a newer juju-local
<wesleymason> lazyPower: I'll put my thoughts together tonight and mail you something
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: cool, I'll open a bug on lp when this is promulgated to track it's progress, etc
<lazyPower> wesleymason: ta! I appreciate the feedback
<wesleymason> lazyPower: pushed some changes
<zchander> lazyPower: Today I made some additional changes for the ownCloud charm and the Merge Proposal did work :D
<zchander> Thanks for your information
<lazyPower> wesleymason: excellent. One thing for you to be aware of, if you go the route of  local-monitors you will want ot *Add* the relationship instead of changing this one.
<lazyPower> that way you maintain compat with existing deployments.
<lazyPower> zchander: awesome!
<wesleymason> lazyPower: ah, noted
<lazyPower> glad its sorted :)
<lazyPower> wesleymason: thanks for the quick turn around. Promulgating now
<zchander> Anyone familiar with File_sender? (https://www.assembla.com/spaces/file_sender/wiki)
<wesleymason> btw - I gave an unconf talk at PHP NE Conference 2014 the other week on Juju, wrote it up about an hour before giving it, and gave a live demo of deploying a PHP app as a service on the local provider that all worked like a charm: http://1stvamp.github.io/phpne-2014-juju-talk/
<lazyPower> nice!
<lazyPower> jcastro: read wesleymason's comment here, this will get you excited ^
<overm1nd> zchander I appreciate your work on owncloud but why not seafile?
<overm1nd> seems less popular but more mature
<overm1nd> I don't know file_sender
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: you could add it :)
<overm1nd> ehehe too much stuff to do on juju for know :P
<zchander> overm1nd: It was something I found via Google and it was already a charm. ;) It made my life a bit easier :D
<overm1nd> ok, I wanted only to suggest you better alternatives
<overm1nd> I digged in to the sync world recently
<jcastro> is owncloud still an old version in the charm? we should fix that
<jcastro> lazyPower, hey before you promulgate serverdensity check the README, the usage section needs some markdown love for the commands
<lazyPower> jcastro: already promulgated, and it renders correct in uberwriter
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/~wesmason/precise/serverdensity-24/?text=serverdensity#readme
<jcastro> huh
<jcastro> but not in the store?
<lazyPower> weak sauce
<lazyPower> i cant wait until our docs are in markdown
<lazyPower> i'll just run the readme's through that and get a 1:1 comparison
<lazyPower> apparently my tools support more flavors of markdown than you can shake a stick at
<jcastro> we should specifically do github-markdown
<jcastro> or whatever the defacto standard is
<wesleymason> GHFM is fairly defacto, for better or worse
<marcoceppi> jcastro: the md docs I'm working on are doing GFM, with a few extras
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it looks like charmworld has a bit of a back log? check again in about 10 mins
<jcastro> yeah that was my plan
<jcastro> rails/example-complex is missing too
<jcastro> I told rick about it
<zchander> jcastro: I have included the 6.0.2 version in my ‘version’
<jcastro> nice!
<themonk> jose: ok i will
<overm1nd> guys is there an up-to-date juju windows client? on the site is 1.16.6
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: 1.16.6 is the lastest stable juju client
<marcoceppi> we don't build devel windows clients
<overm1nd> ah ok
<marcoceppi> nor do we put devel releases of juju client in homebrew
<overm1nd> so is the enviroment file grammare change a bit since last rel?
<overm1nd> I get no registered provider for manual
<overm1nd> error
<overm1nd> when I try to import my juju conf from another machine
<marcoceppi> overm1nd: yeah, the provider name changes from null to manual in 1.16 -> 1.17
<overm1nd> ok thx
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: jcastro: serverdensity is in charm store, fyi https://jujucharms.com/precise/serverdensity/
<wesleymason> \o/
<bloodearnest> wesleymason: nice work
<wesleymason> bloodearnest: ta
<jcastro> lazyPower, hey what was our TLDR for the sample rails app?
<lazyPower> jcastro: I don't think we have one atm. I haven't had a chance to circle back on it
<marcoceppi> hazmat: question about deployer using the -o flag. If a charm doesn't have that key that I'm overriding will it fail or will it just press on?
<marcoceppi> I'm assuming the latter, but just want to confirm
<frankban> rbasak: we just released a new version of juju-quickstart: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/juju-quickstart
<rbasak> frankban: thanks! We're in feature freeze now though. We need an exception I guess?
<frankban> rbasak: I think we already asked for an exception, rick_h_ ^^^
<rick_h_> rbasak: yes, there's an existing exception, sec I'll get the link
<rbasak> I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-quickstart/+bug/1282630
<rick_h_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-quickstart/+bug/1282630
<_mup_> Bug #1282630: [FFE] remove sudo support <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):New> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282630>
<_mup_> Bug #1282630: [FFE] remove sudo support <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):New> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282630>
<rick_h_> yep
<rbasak> That's to drop sudo support though, not for a new upstream release.
<rick_h_> it ended up juju released an interim release that has our support and we don't need to wait for 1.18
<rbasak> I don't see a problem getting an FFe for a new upstream release, but we probably need to modify that existing one or something.
<rick_h_> rbasak: sorry, this release drops the sudo support since 1.17.6 has the fixes we needed that were originally targeted at 1.18
<rbasak> And explain what exactly changed, etc.
<rbasak> rick_h_: please could you document that in the bug? Then we'll need a release team ack.
<rick_h_> rbasak: ok will do
<rick_h_> frankban: can you catagog the fix in there and mention the retarget from 1.18 to 1.17.6
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<rbasak> frankban: a summary of everything that changed from the previous release, please.
<frankban> rbasak: will do
<jcastro> hey guys, so mbruzek and I are modifying a charm for a local deployment
<mbruzek> but we are still seeing the old hook get run.
<jcastro> how do we increment the charm version? juju always wants to deploy the charm without our local changes
<jcastro> we've tried `juju deploy -u`
<Fishy__> delete charm cache if you want to be sure ?
<jcastro> do we just bump `revision` up manually?
<jcastro> the -u is what clears the cache afaict
<jose> jcastro: I always have to destroy my environment and bootstrap again when doing that, if you have a clue it'd be nice to know
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what version juju?
<marcoceppi> 1.17 or 1.16?
<jcastro> yeah we've done that, I am suspecting our JUJU_REPOSITORY is pointing to the wrong place
<jcastro> 1.17
<jose> oh, bah, I'm using 1.16
<marcoceppi> jcastro: then -u is being depricated and not needed
<marcoceppi> jcastro: are you switching from charmstore to local?
<jcastro> yeah
<marcoceppi> jcastro: or has this always been local?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: have you used --switch yet?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's always been local
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ah, okay
<jcastro> so basically, we are editing the charm on disk
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what does juju status show the charm revision at?
<jcastro> 5
<jcastro> it's supposed to be 6
<marcoceppi> jcastro: is revision file set to 6?
<jcastro> it is now
<jcastro> it was not before
<marcoceppi> jcastro: try doing upgrade-charm now
<marcoceppi> if that doesn't work then your JUJU_REPOSITORY might not be set properly, but juju should have complained about that
<jcastro> found the issue
<jcastro> we were deploying from the pristine upstream charm, and not from our local repository where we made the changes
<jcastro> jose, juju upgrade-charm normally is what you do
<jose> jcastro: even if there's no upgrade-charm hook?
<jcastro> I'll let you know next time, already started over
<lazyPower> jose: who am I meeting with re: open week presentation in :30?
<jose> lazyPower: that's in a month still
<lazyPower> wat
<jose> :P
<jose> 22 April at 18 UTC
<lazyPower> i thought it was today!
<lazyPower> WOW
<lazyPower> clearly I'm on-the-ball
<jose> we like to plan things with time :)
<lazyPower> and i see on the table on the wiki page, i was anticipating this being shoot from the hip
<lazyPower> awesome
<jose> I'll still get to all of you guys who will be presenting to let you know who your contact during the event will be
<jose> I haven't got my university schedule yet, so I can't promise anything
<lazyPower> jose: welp the fact its not today buys me tons of time. Roger dodger
<jose> maybe some time to promulgate the mailman charm? :P
<jose> jk
<lazyPower> Your review will be before I EOD :)
<lazyPower> you've waited patiently
<lazyPower> that has merit in my book
<jose> \o/
<jose> well, I'll continue looking into this reddit charm, install hook fails :P
<jamespage> marcoceppi, you rock - thanks for the reviews and merges today!
<jcastro> marcoceppi, found the problem
<jcastro> you won't believe it
<jcastro> https://github.com/juju/docs/pull/34/files
<jcastro> It's forgettable enough that I felt the need to write it down
<marcoceppi> jcastro: wat
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> our hooks were all files
<jcastro> because scp follows links, it doesn't copy them over
<jcastro> so any charm you copy over with scp that has symlinks for hooks = ouch
<marcoceppi> jcastro: interesting
<jcastro> you need to either rsync or tar-then-scp
<marcoceppi> rsync ftw
<Fishy__> cobbler is ruining my life
<jose> Pagekite charm submitted!
<lazyPower> interesting solution
<lazyPower> bookmarking pagekite for later reference
<Fishy__> should I worry about this
<Fishy__> juju bootstrap WARNING no tools available, attempting to retrieve from https://juju-dist.s3.amazonaws.com/ WARNING picked arbitrary tools &{"1.16.6-precise-amd64" "http://192.168.4.1/MAAS/api/1.0/files/?key=55dd93f8-b44c-11e3-ac66-7054d2ab7b42&op=get_by_key" "60a008598b13effa46ee50fa13bbe9601ad1018bbb5d9eda379f117e14f145ec" %!q(int64=4666968)}
<marcoceppi> Fishy__: no, that's just a warning
 * zchander won't be scripting/hacking/copying/coding tonight. Just relaxing on the couch with a PS3 controller in my hands ;)
<Fishy> Do I need a certain # of nodes enlisted before I can use juju maas?
<Fishy> I have 1 now and status fails
<marcoceppi> Fishy: you need probably two nodes
<marcoceppi> one for bootstrap
<marcoceppi> one for a service
<Fishy> bummer
<Fishy> can I make local LXC nodes and have them enlist with maas?
<Fishy> running out of space to put laptops on my desk
<Fishy> + i dont want to waste hardware nodes for bootstrap
<Fishy> want them LXCs i would think
<marcoceppi> Fishy: not lxc, but qemu/kvm, yes
<Fishy> virtual box?
<marcoceppi> Fishy: no, not really
<marcoceppi> virtual box and MAAS don't work together very well
<Fishy> bah
<sarnold> virtualbox's main selling point seemed to be that you got something slightly better than vnc for graphics...
<Fishy> yah I can just point and click admin it in 30 seconds
<sarnold> you don't really care about graphics in this case, right? might as well pick the more stable / easier / lighter-weight kvm..
<tvansteenburgh> wwitzel3, you're doing maas with virtualbox aren't you?
<Fishy> in the past week I have already learned openVZ and LXC
<marcoceppi> Fishy: there's a GUI tool for KVM if you want to try that
<Fishy> trying to avoid a 3rd VM provider ;)
<marcoceppi> OpenVZ isn't very good because it relies on an older kernel
<Fishy> ya we want to get rid of it
<marcoceppi> Virtuozzo, their commercial product, is much better
<Fishy> but some old stuff is on it
<marcoceppi> there's virt-manager or somethign like that, which is a GUI to qemu/kvm
<marcoceppi> it's like virtualbox, only better ;)
<marcoceppi> qemu/kvm at least, and it's compatibile with MAAS
<Fishy> ok, installing
<Fishy> qemu and kvm are the same thing?
<marcoceppi> well, for now yes
<marcoceppi> qemu is a generic machine emulator, kvm is the underlying provisioner
<marcoceppi> so, MAAS can talk to QEMU which can talk to KVM, and virt-manager is the GUI to create KVM machines
<marcoceppi> KVM virtual machines are isolated like virtualbox machines, so you have that full level of virtualization
<marcoceppi> it's just a chain of tools to do stuff
<Fishy> so i need to make a bridge
<Fishy> heavy
<Fishy> nat wont do pxe
<Fishy> boo
<marcoceppi> Fishy: it's not that heavy
<marcoceppi> QEMU/KVM think of it as one tool
<marcoceppi> it's your virtualizer
<Fishy> maas keeps shutting off my servers (that are enlisted but not yet in use)
<Fishy> how rude
<marcoceppi> Fishy: that's by design :)
<Fishy> and the idea is to use WOL when they are needed?
<marcoceppi> WOL or whatever power management tool, IMPI, AMT, QEMU, etc
<Fishy> heres to hoping one of them works ;)
<Fishy> went up from 1 node to 3 nodes, juju status still never returns
<Fishy> ok after 10 mins says
<Fishy> Error details: no reachable servers
<Fishy> which seems to mean the WOL or whatever doesn't work
<marcoceppi> Fishy: does the machine in MAAS work with WOL?
<Fishy> 1 laptop and 2 kvm VMs
<Fishy> see no reason why it wouldnt
<Fishy> enabled in laptop bios
<jose> marcoceppi: hey, it's good if I submit patches to the proof errors that are in the review queue?
<marcoceppi> jose: totally!
<jose> cool then, working on a couple atm :)
<jose> will file bugs too
<marcoceppi> jose: \o/
<lazyPower> jose: YES!!!
<lazyPower> that would be amazing
<jose> lazyPower: well, I have some spare time before starting university and I'm a bit tired of checking and checking the reddit charm without results, so I'll do that instead :)
<jose> about the store errors, I can't do much - I can give you a clue that the postfix and mailman ones are because I changed my username
<snewpy> is there a way to get the remote unit's IP address during a relation-joined event without specifically passing it as a relation property?
<jose> snewpy: I believe `relation-get private-address` gives you that info
<snewpy> awesome, thx!
<jose> lazyPower, marcoceppi: tells me that I don't have permissions to make an MP?
<marcoceppi> jose: how are you trying to propose merge?
<jose> marcoceppi: with an MP
<jose> or should it be done via a bug? (also filed one)
<marcoceppi> jose: that clears it up perfectly!
<jose> huh?
<marcoceppi> jose: so, what are the targets for the MP
<marcoceppi> I'm trying to figure out why it's failing
<jose> lp:charms/assaultcube
<jose> and lp:~jose/charms/precise/assaultcube/1297529-fix is the proposed branch
<marcoceppi> huh, jose can we jump on a hangout so I can see your screen?
<jose> sure!
<marcoceppi> jose: one sec
<jose> marcoceppi: I see a problem on the charm, does config.yaml allow a name that's 2 characters long?
<jose> or there needs to be a minimum?
<marcoceppi> jose: no
<jose> what's the minimum?
<marcoceppi> needs to be more than two characters, that's a yaml limitation
<marcoceppi> 3
<jose> ok, thanks
<lazyPower> hey jose, i see you have the mailman charm listed as depends on:  lp:~jose/charms/precise/postfix/trunk
<lazyPower> but there's no relationship for this dependency - was it planned but not implemented?
<jose> lazyPower: oh, that's not the case anymore
<jose> correct
<lazyPower> ack. I'll disregard
<jose> thanks :)
<jose> hey guys, what should I do with a charm which has no maintainer? set the maintainer to charmers?
<lazyPower> jose: file a bug for needs maintainer against the charm
<jose> ok, in the meanwhile I'll fix the other stuff
#juju 2014-03-26
<lemao> I am looking for pointers on how to use juju OSX client with a local VagrantBox
<lemao> I see that I have to juju switch manual (the ~/.juju/environment.yml contains a "null"  instead of "manual", though(
<sarnold> lemao: I think the 'null' provider is renamed 'manual' in a development branch. probably 'null' still works for whatever you've got installed..
<lemao> sarnold: ok. It seems that my initial problem is that vagrant boxes use port 2222 instead of port 22 for ssh. How can I change the default ssh port in the environment?
<sarnold> lemao: hrm, I don't know for certain, but probably ~/.ssh/config could be omdified to use the port 2222
<lemao> sarnold: true. Forgot about that. It would be nice though to have a self-contained configuration for juju ... Let me try that for now
<arosales> lemao: there is also this workflow https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/howto-vagrant-workflow.html
<sarnold> lemao: yeah, I know what you mean...
<sarnold> lemao: did you get it sorted out?
<arosales> and the folks at altoros whipped up https://github.com/Altoros/juju-dev-box
<arosales> though sarnold may have gotten you what you need too :-)
<sarnold> heh, the Altoros thig looks pretty cool
<lemao> sarnold: sorry, stepped out for dinner. Let me take take a look at the urls
<lemao> sarnold, arosales: I was trying something slightly different: using juju OSX to interface with a Vagrant JujuBox, but just vagrant ssh may be the simplest route.
<lemao> sarnold, arosales: but the link is superb since it covers the next question: how to create charms in this env
<jose> hey guys, does `unit-get public-address` give the public address? or that command doesn't exist?
<yolanda> jamespage, what should i do about keystone and postgresql? what branch should i use as base?
<jamespage> yolanda, hmm
<jamespage> one second - just reviewing branches atm
<jamespage> marcoceppi, if you have time - https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charm-helpers/ssl-everywhere/+merge/209301
<jamespage> I think that is the last big branch for this cycle; once we have that landed I can start landing ssl-everywhere and icehouse branches for the charms
<marcoceppi> jamespage: ack, will review in 30
<zchander> What would be the best way to test for an existing relation (e.g. a relation to a MySQL charm is required), so I can keep the charm stopped until the relation established?
<jamespage> marcoceppi, thanks
<jamespage> zchander, you can query relations from any relation context - so you could write a check to see if a) mysql relation is present and b) mysql has provided credentials
<jamespage> which would indicate its all good to work
<zchander> jamespage: Thanks. Going to search for that… (maybe I am going to ask a über-noob question, but where can I find documentation about all available relation/etc context keys I can query from my shell scripts?)
<jamespage> zchander, juju docs (http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs)
<jamespage> the commands you need are
<jamespage> relation-ids <relation-name>
<jamespage> relation-list -r <relation_id>
<jamespage> and relation-get -r <realtion_id> attribute <unit>
<jamespage> relation-list gives you a list of related service units.
<jamespage> zchander, this is written in python but it give you and idea - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charm-helpers/charm-helpers/devel/view/head:/charmhelpers/core/hookenv.py#L295
<tvansteenburgh> so i'm working on a Meteor charm. Meteor is basically a node app that requires mongodb (won't run without it, as far as i know). my thought is to make the "start" hook a no-op until/unless the mongodb relation is joined. is there a better way?
<marcoceppi> tvansteenburgh: you could create a dot file, like .db-added, which the start hook checks, if it exists, start the service, if it doesn't exit 0
<marcoceppi> tvansteenburgh: so every hook could call hooks/start which wouldn't actually happen until it was ready
<marcoceppi> atlernatively, just having the service start in the db-hooks is fine too
<tvansteenburgh> ok cool, thanks
<tvansteenburgh> and all the hooks run as root right?
<marcoceppi> yup
<tvansteenburgh> is there a preferred place for installing stuff (stuff that doesn't come from apt)
<tvansteenburgh> like /opt or other?
<tvansteenburgh> or no one cares? :)
<marcoceppi> tvansteenburgh: well, IS says /srv/<service>
<marcoceppi> tvansteenburgh: but anywhere outside of $CHARM_DIR is good, follow whatever the community expects
<marcoceppi> the community of the service you're setting up*
<tvansteenburgh> ok
<rbasak> frankban: around? Thanks for the reply. Can we keep this conversation in the bug, please?
<rbasak> frankban: specifically then, I think think mterry's question is that for juju-quickstart installed on Ubuntu from the official archive, why is its behaviour not to install juju also from the same archive?
<arosales> marcoceppi: any chance meteor would run in node app
<marcoceppi> arosales: maybe, haven't tried
<arosales> tvansteenburgh: ^
<arosales> tvansteenburgh: we do have a node.js framework charm, "node-app"  that can wrap node apps . .  .
<rbasak> frankban: and if we could do that for the on Ubuntu from archive special case, then it could be done via dependencies in packaging, and so eliminate a need for a sudo call for that.
<rbasak> rick_h_: ^^
<tvansteenburgh> arosales: meteor uses node to run the app, but you still need the meteor framework
<rick_h_> rbasak: otp the moment but will catch up
<arosales> tvansteenburgh: ah ok so mabye not a good fit for the node-app charm, but thought I would check
<tvansteenburgh> arosales: if the app was already bundled i guess you could run it on node/mongodb
<zchander> Just a ‘quick’ non-juju question (not directly)………. I am strugling to replace a line in a php file (config) file using sed (in bash).
<rick_h_> rbasak: have time to chat real quick? I'm not 100% following the question there
<frankban> rbasak, rick_h_ : I'll copy observations on the bug. I think the point is that quickstart wants to set up a working juju installation independently from how you obtained the application. E.g. in saucy the PPA is required because the juju version we support (and other dependencies) is not in the official archives. In general, the idea is that we set up the code sources we require, and put there the things we want to ins
<frankban> tall. In trusty, quickstart currently installs the juju-core located in universe (since it is the most recent version), and that's fine, but we'd like to have the ability to keep that under control, so that we can guarantee the same user experience on different times and series.
<rick_h_> rbasak: I think we're walking a line of company wishes vs packaging rules/standards and might need to get a better idea on those rules
<rbasak> rick_h_, frankban: sure. Hangout?
<rick_h_> rbasak: sure thing, sec I'll get a url
<rbasak> rick_h_: I need to reboot. Five minutes. Please can you see if you can find me and send me an invite from within the app? I can't c&p the URL to my hangout machine :(
<rick_h_> rbasak: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpidcv17rkrcgi24kle76rpk?authuser=1&hl=en
<rick_h_> rbasak: will do
<rick_h_> frankban: will redo in 5min
<rick_h_> sorry about the confusion there
<frankban> np
<rick_h_> frankban: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjtb43orhuo5sivafe2e6m8
<jose> lazyPower: hey, mind if I ask a little question?
<lazyPower> sure, whats up jose?
<jose> erm, give me a couple mins so I can try this again and make sure it *is* failing
<lazyPower> jose: ack. Ping when ready
<jose> lazyPower: disregard, looks like yesterday tiredness was playing a trick on me :)
<lazyPower> jose: fatigue is a developers 'best friend' </sarcasm>
<jose> :P
<jose> lazyPower: now an actual question: what should be done in case a charm has no copyright file? just file a bug and assign the maintainer?
<marcoceppi> jose which charm doesn't have a copyright?
<marcoceppi> it must be an old one
<jose> marcoceppi: correct, 2011, cf-mongodb, cf-mysql and cf-redis afaict
<jose> haven't looked further
<jose> they don't have a README nor an icon or categories, but those I can fix
<marcoceppi> jose those are negronjl charms I think
<jose> yep
<marcoceppi> you can ping him and have him update with copyright files
<marcoceppi> there shouldn't be many others floating around
<jose> ok, I found another 2 charms
<jose> I'll send him an email in a while, then :)
<marcoceppi> jose any other you find just ping me with the names
<jose> cool
<jose> thanks
<jose> jcastro: hey, don't forget to push your own fix to the postfix charm (Markdown), I have no permissions
<wesleymason> lazyPower: btw - haven't forgotten about giving you feedback on relations / docs, just ended up being massively busy last night, feel free to give me a poke if I don't get round to it ;)
<jose> marcoceppi: to push a fix for the juju gui I need to have signed Canonical's Contributor Level Agreement, right?
<lazyPower> wesleymason: perfect, no rush :)
<_sEBAs_> hi!
<_sEBAs_> im trying to connect juju with our openstack using lxc as a hypervisor
<_sEBAs_> but im getting an error at the time to get the container at the bootstrap
<_sEBAs_> open.go:278 failed to write bootstrap-verify file: cannot make Swift control container: failed to create container: juju-cece0b9817a68cba4780784bf0663e45
<_sEBAs_> Im stuck in this like a day now
<_sEBAs_> someone knows whats the problem here?
<_sEBAs_> i sow some issues related to this, where i have to do a "juju metadata generate-image......"
<_sEBAs_> but I thought juju bootstrap was doing that already :P
<jose> _sEBAs_: are you doing the bootstrap with sudo?
<_sEBAs_> ow
<_sEBAs_> not
<_sEBAs_> jose: I will try that!
<jose> afaik when bootstrapping to lxc you need to do sudo, otherwise juju won't have enough permissions to create the container
<_sEBAs_> but in the openstack provider?
<jose> maybe yes?
<jose> give it a try
<_sEBAs_> ok, I would thanks!!
<_sEBAs_> now something changed, 2014-03-26 17:35:11 ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:300 failed to GET object provider-state from container juju-cece0b9817a68cba4780784bf0663e45
<_sEBAs_> caused by: Authentication response not received in 1m0s.
<_sEBAs_> thats wired
<_sEBAs_> i think i have all the info for authentication right
<_sEBAs_> i'm trying to introduce private cloud with juju here in a big company at Brazil, but I'm more than a day now stuck in this problem
<_sEBAs_> jose, jcastro or marcoceppi some light, please! :)
<jose> _sEBAs_: maybe sudo was expecting a password?
<jose> it actually shouldn't require sudo, but I'm wondering why it's not able to create the container
<jose> maybe others may be able to guide you better, I've personally not used openstack :)
<marcoceppi> _sEBAs_: run juju bootstrap with --debug
<bada> hi guys. Is it mandatory to have a Swift infrastructure to une Juju ?
<_sEBAs_> jose: maybe, but it isn't asking for one
<marcoceppi> bada: if you're doing openstack, yes
<marcoceppi> jose _sEBAs_ you don't need sudo for any prodvider other than local
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: im running bootstrap with --debug
<_sEBAs_> greate!
<_sEBAs_> i was expecting something like that
<bada> marcoceppi : OK and it should use x509 certificat ? Because i have an error x509: cannot validate certificate for xxxxxxx because it doesn't contain any IP SANs
<marcoceppi> bada: so juju creates a x509 cert, iirc, for secure communication with the bootstrap server
<marcoceppi> bada: when are you getting this error
<bada> marcoceppi : when i run the bootstrap command
<bada> marcoceppi : i'm not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1261780
<_mup_> Bug #1261780: go 1.1.2 TLS-enabled client does not accept our CACert <security> <tech-debt> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261780>
<bada> yep
<bada> :)
<sarnold> note that we've removed CACert from the certificates packages
<sarnold> if you want to trust CAcert, you'll have to install the certificate manually
<bada> sanrnold : how and where ?
<sarnold> bada: even though this is about intermediate certs I suspect it would work for top-level certs as well: http://yob.id.au/2013/02/06/trusting-new-ssl-certificates-in-debian.html
<bada> sarnold: Ok i'll try this. Thanks
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: can i show you the debug log of the bootstrap ?
<marcoceppi> _sEBAs_: yeah, just make sure to scan it for any private information first
<lazyPower> make
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: http://pastebin.com/UFmBgAG7
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: thanks in advance ;)
<hazmat> allomov, greetings :-)
<allomov> Hello %)
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: any ideias? maybe my openstack credentials?
<tvansteenburgh> i deployed my service (forgot to run `juju debug-log`) and my service is now in error state. wondering about the best path forward to determine what went wrong.
<tvansteenburgh> destroy the service and rerun with debug-log?
<jose> tvansteenburgh: juju ssh [unit], logs are stored in /var/log/juju
<tvansteenburgh> jose: thanks!
<jose> sure :)
<Fishy_> Q about virsh and maas
<Fishy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292061/how-to-configure-maas-to-be-able-to-boot-virtual-machines/295976#295976   says to use the url:   qemu:///system
<_mup_> Bug #295976: LTSP Fat client unable to mount network shares in fstab <mountall (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/295976>
<Fishy_> is /system the real system name
<Fishy_> or literally ///system
<jcw4> I expect that 'qemu://' is the scheme and '/system' is the path
<jcw4> just like file:///etc/blah/blah
<jcw4> resolves to /etc/blah/blah
<Fishy_> Ok so real machine dns name
<Fishy_> cool
<jcw4> I think /system is a path on a default name (probably localhost)
<jcw4> otherwise qemu://dns_name_of_machine.com/system
<Fishy_> hum  ok
<Fishy_> trying to make power on work for a local guy
<Fishy_> think thats whats blockin me
<jcw4> Well, I'm at my limit; nothing more to contribute :)
<jcw4> sorry
<Fishy_> haha thanks anyway i have some more ideas to guess and check
<jcw4> good luch
<jcw4> luck
<Fishy_> i have resorted to naming all my juju machines prefixed with turd_
<_sEBAs_> here is someone using juju with openstack? and working?
<_sEBAs_> I tried everything and i'm with two errors, "GET object provider-state from container juju-..." is given and apache time out, and the second one "failed to write bootstrap-verify file: cannot make Swift control container"
<Fishy_> openstack is complicated
<_sEBAs_> Fishy_: tell me about it
<_sEBAs_> took me like 3 days to install and configurate with lxc hypervisor ¬¬
<Fishy_> been trying for 3 days to get juju status to return
<Fishy_> for maas
<Fishy_> still failure
<Fishy_> no useful logs
<_sEBAs_> Fishy_: i feel you bro
<_sEBAs_> im stuck with an error trying to connect openstack to juju
<_sEBAs_> ops juju to openstack
<Fishy_> we need a juju emotional support group
<_sEBAs_> hehe
<marcoceppi> sounds like you need an openstack emotional support group
<marcoceppi> ;)
<Fishy_> OT, but does anyone know why a maas configurd bind9 dns proxy would fail 66% of the time, but succeed 33% of the time.. on a dns request to a random website like google.com ?
<Fishy_> i set a forwarder to a real working dns server
<marcoceppi> Fishy_: that's, fishy.. ;) what does the logs in /var/log/maas/<bind or seomthing> show?
<Fishy_> logs there are:  celery.log  celery-region.log  maas.log  maas.log.1.gz  oops  pserv.log  pserv.log.1.gz  rsyslog  txlongpoll.log  txlongpoll.log.1.gz
<marcoceppi> Fishy_: huh, none of those are helpful
<marcoceppi> Fishy_: is there a dns-y log in /var/log ?
<Fishy_> nope
<Fishy_> oo i think I see it in syslog
<Fishy_> Mar 26 15:57:47 cgta-dev-6 named[27714]:   validating @0x7fa468022410: com SOA: got insecure response; parent indicates it should be secure Mar 26 15:57:47 cgta-dev-6 named[27714]: error (no valid RRSIG) resolving 'google.com/DS/IN': 192.168.78.202#53
<marcoceppi> Fishy_: that seems to be your issue
<Fishy_> dnssec-enable no; and dnssec-validation no;    worth a try!
<Fishy_> marcoceppi: fixed it yay thanks
<_sEBAs_> \o/
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: i sent an email to explain my issue with juju and openstack, any help would be appreciated :)
<marcoceppi> _sEBAs_: thanks, a bit busy at the moment, will look a little later today. Sorry!
<_sEBAs_> to the juju group :)
<marcoceppi> _sEBAs_: perfect
<_sEBAs_> marcoceppi: I imaging that!! sorry to bug you, and thanks!
<mbruzek> So I deployed a charm to hp-cloud that provides a web page.  Without exposing the charm I am able to view the web page.  Can someone explain why that is?  According to juju status  exposed: false and no open ports
<thumper> mbruzek: no
<thumper> mbruzek: I don't think so, the firewall needs to have ports opened
<mbruzek> thumper I am checking the charm... I don't see firewall config, apache config yes, but no firewall configuration
<thumper> mbruzek: juju handles the firewall by the charm opening ports
<mbruzek> thumper, yeah but open-port is not called in the hooks that I can see
<thumper> that may well be the problem
<mbruzek> thumper, So I would not expect that I could have got to the 80 port on this system if there are no open-port commands.  Is it possible to confiure a charm to be open without calling open-ports?
<thumper> I'm not sure, but I don't think so
<thumper> perhaps jcastro knows
<thumper> or marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> thumper: does juju reuse sec groups?
<marcoceppi> that could explain it
 * thumper shrugs
<marcoceppi> if a sec group was left behind machine-0-secgruop
<marcoceppi> whatever
<marcoceppi> etc
<marcoceppi> yadda
<jose> hey lazyPower, mind a PM?
<lazyPower> jose: not atm, brb
<jose> ok!
<smarter> Is there any way to get juju working on Debian currently? Here's what I get when I try to bootstrap with the local environment: http://sprunge.us/ZCMC
<marcoceppi> smarter: you /can/ but it requires a bit of work
<marcoceppi> smarter: and I don't think it'll work with local at all, only a "real" cloud
<marcoceppi> I tried earlier, and got pretty far, but had to stop because of time constraints
<smarter> I see, thanks for the information
<jose> hey marcoceppi, still around? I heard back from negronjl
<marcoceppi> jose yo
<negronjl> who dares mention my name :)
<jose> :P
<marcoceppi> <3 negronjl
<negronjl> marcoceppi, the cf-* charms should be shot ... they are old stuff :)
<marcoceppi> negronjl: shot as in unpromulgated?
<negronjl> marcoceppi: yup
<marcoceppi> negronjl: ack, will remove from store
<negronjl> marcoceppi, thx man
<jose> I also mentioned the cloudfoundry ones
<jose> those too?
<Fishy_> when I "accept an commision" a new node.. should MAAS use WOL to wake that node up and start the process?
<Fishy_> right now i need to boot each node 3 times.. one to get registered.. once to get comissioned.. and a third time to actually do what he is suppsed to
#juju 2014-03-27
<lazyPower> jose: still kicking around?
<jose> lazyPower: yep!
<jose> lazyPower: I'm testing the newly-fixed charm :D
<lazyPower> jose: right on! Did you still need to PM me?
<lazyPower> or are you unblocked?
<jose> I think I'm good to go by now
<lazyPower> allright cool. I didn't want to leave you hanging
<jose> thanks!
<lazyPower> Thats how we roll jose. Charmers 4 lyfe
<jose> :P
<lazyPower> jose: good work on the queue too man, you're killin it with the quality MP's
<jose> thanks, just trying to :)
<jose> let me know if any of those are buggy, maybe a couple will be
<lazyPower> We'll have feedback on improvements if they are :)
<jose> lazyPower: still around?
<lazyPower> jose: indeed. Whats up?
<jose> I'm having some problems printing a variable
<lazyPower> pastebin?
<jose> sure, second
<jose> lazyPower: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jose/charms/precise/mailman/trunk/revision/32
<jose> those exact lines in the diff
<jose> they're printing literally "$DOMAIN" instead of the domain
<lazyPower> jose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160367/
<lazyPower> there's an illustration of whats going on. What you're seeing is a symptom of how single quotes work in bash
<lazyPower> they are string literal annotations.
<jose> hmm, got it!
<jose> thanks
<jose> w0ot, manually fixing it makes it work!
<lazyPower> jose: you have single quotes surrounding those blocks, thats why you're getting the "$DOMAIN" printed. I dont understand what the 'manual fix' is - but happy its working :)
<jose> yep, testing another deployment now!
<jose> arosales: thanks for the heads up! :)
<arosales> jose: oh, np. Thanks for your contributions. I see you have been busy :-)
<arosales> good stuff.
<jose> well, I thought juju could use some of my time :)
<arosales> I too say that issue with Bip and we were wondering why proof was having an isue with a 2 character yaml key
<arosales> s/say/saw/
<jose> Marco mentioned it was because of a yaml issue, it needs to be 3chars min
<arosales> jose: well the help with improving the overally charm quality is very appreciated.
<jose> \o/
<arosales> ya we didn't find anything in the yaml spec, but I too saw when I changed ip to any char with 3 char or greater proof was happy
<jose> :P
<arosales> jose: We are in the midst of a charm audit so it was nice to see your merge requests
<jose> I just need to learn how to write amulet tests and I'll give a hand with tests
<jose> maybe it can be considered for a charm school? 'Writing amulet tests for your charms'
<arosales> jose, for sure a good topic we should revist. We have an initial one @ https://juju.ubuntu.com/resources/videos/
<arosales> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlTeRjGv4E4
<jose> oh, missed it as it wasn't at ubuntuonair, not subscribed to Jorge :P
<jose> anyways, I'll take a look at that one and see what can I do
<arosales> we trying to make the video page complete in case someone does miss a charm school or just joins and wants to catch up.
<arosales> jose: docs are also at https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-amulet.html
<jose> seems easy enough
<arosales> if you pull the source for charms such as rabbitmq, haproxy, or memcached you'll see some code examples in /test of amulet based tests
<arosales> jose: our of curosity were you following jcastro's charm audit email, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2013-December/003331.html ?
<jose> arosales: not actually, I've been mostly involved with juju this last two or three weeks
<arosales> ah ok well your timing on fixing charms is perfect :-)
<jose> cool!
<jose> I'm also trying to convert most (if not all) READMEs to Markdown
<arosales> +1
<arosales> and I see you are using the teamplate from charm tools which is nice
<jose> makes life easier
<arosales> for sure
<jose> well, time for me to go to bed, laters!
<arosales> good night jose, good to talk to virtually here
<jamespage> gnuoy, https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charm-helpers/ssl-everywhere/+merge/209301
<gnuoy> looking
<jose> marcoceppi: hey! is the minecraft server charm still good?
<marcoceppi> jose: not really. it works but the version mineshaft is old
<jose> hmm, ok
<jose> I'm thinking on integrating some basic tests on my pagekite charm before it gets to the store
<jose> that charm school is really useful in that matter :)
<jose> marco_traveling: have a safe travel!
<jose> uh, guys, I have a problem here... I am trying to write tests for pagekite but a config option would be the kite's secret
<yolanda> jamespage, i added testing for databases to my MP also
<yolanda> MPs
<jcastro> man, content-fetcher looks like a great idea
<lazyPower> jose: read that from an external source
<lazyPower> jose: scratch that idea
<lazyPower> i dont know what i was thinking.. need coffee
<mgz> jcastro: would be good to have a mini blog post about content-fetcher I think
<jcastro> nod
<tvansteenburgh> where are charm's hook files located on a deployed node?
<tvansteenburgh> also, is this a bug or something i'm doing wrong:
<tvansteenburgh> tvansteenburgh@trusty-vm:~/src/charms/precise⟫ juju debug-log
<tvansteenburgh> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<tvansteenburgh> ERROR rc: 255
<tvansteenburgh> and which bug list would i consult to see if it's a reported bug?
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: is this in an lxc environment? debug-log doesn't work in lxc if I recall
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: ok, yeah, it is
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: ok, that's a known issue then. Looking for the hook path
<tvansteenburgh> ok, hook path i can figure out, was just being lazy, hoping someone knew offhand
<rick_h_> tv so checking real quick I find it in /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-juju-gui-0/charm/hooks
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> all good
<tvansteenburgh> cool, thanks
<jcastro> ERROR cannot use 37017 as state port, already in use
<jcastro> How do we resolve that error with the local provider? ^^
<rick_h_> jcastro: ps aux | grep mongo
<rick_h_> kill pid
<jcastro> man, still?
<rick_h_> not sure if there's a different thing but it's what I know/use
<rick_h_> normally it's something went boom
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> something went bada-boom
<lazyPower> big bada-boom
<lazyPower> <3 fifth element, just saying
<rick_h_> marco_traveling: delete charm/bundle landed and removed those vms ones.
<rick_h_> jcastro: we can garden out the old bundles with poor names now. let me know when you want to check it out
<jcastro> rick_h_, busy with a mongo cluster ATM, just clean em!
<frankban> rbasak, rick_h_: quickstart 1.3.0 with the --distro-only flag just released on PyPI
<rbasak> frankban: thanks! Please could you update bug 1282630 to match? Then we can change the FFe and MIR bugs.
<rbasak> s/change/chase
<frankban> rbasak: done
<rbasak> frankban: thanks! I'll chase in #ubuntu-devel.
<frankban> rbasak: thank you!
<rbasak> frankban: is the goal to get juju-quickstart on the desktop CD, on the server CD, or both?
<frankban> rbasak: I guess both, rick_h_? ^^^
<rbasak> I never considered this aspect before. We'll need to check with the release team to do this at this late stage, assuming the MIR is accepted.
<rbasak> I'm not sure if it needs an FFe or not, and we'll miss beta2.
<rbasak> (and I hope there's space, etc)
<rbasak> jamespage: ^^ any advice here, please?
<rbasak> jamespage: I presume this is higher priority now that juju-core looks unlikely for main?
<jose> lazyPower: it'd still be public, yeah. any other ideas on how to do that?
<jose> otherwise, a test wouldn't be possible unless some values are set manually
<jamespage> rbasak, frankban: I think that's out of scope for 14.04 now
<jamespage> if we don't mir juju-core, we won't do the mir for quickstart
<lazyPower> jose: reach out to the support dept/mailing list for the service and see if there are testing credentials that can be used that dont "actually" work, but will allow you to mock the login
<rbasak> jamespage: that confuses me a little. My understanding is that we'll want juju-quickstart more in this case?
<rbasak> rick_h_: ^^
<jamespage> rbasak, surely juju-quickstart depends on juju-core?
<rbasak> jamespage: no - it installs juju-core from a PPA (by default). On discussion from the MIR, it can also install from the archive only as an option.
<jose> lazyPower: hmm, the point is not about the login, but checking that the tunnel works... that would need some valid credentials
<rbasak> jamespage: the underlying idea for juju-quickstart is that it's cross-distro multiplatform etc - eg. from PyPI.
<rbasak> jamespage: there's some talk around this subject in the MIR bug.
<jamespage> rbasak, yes - but not for the distro packages which should IMHO always install from the distro
<lazyPower> jose: no idea bud, i thought you were doing unit tests, not amulet tests
<jose> yep, I started those :)
<lazyPower> theory states you could have a config option for them, that the user would have to input, but they would fail consistently in CI
<rbasak> jamespage: please could you comment on the MIR bug in this? I did raise this point, so the option to only install from the distro was added. But I didn't ask for any particular default.
<rbasak> jamespage: I think it makes sense for the user to at least be able to ask for a PPA installation as an option, even if it is decided that from distro is default.
<rbasak> jamespage: in this case, juju-quickstart is still useful even without juju-core in main.
<lazyPower> jose: let me ping marco about this when you get back, as I have a PAAS charm in the store that needs amulet tests too, that require sensitive credentials.
<lazyPower> s/you/he/
<jamespage> rbasak, agree that having ppa as an option is fine
<jose> lazyPower: awesome, thanks!
<jamespage> rbasak, but I'm not sure I see the value of including this in main without juju-core
<jamespage> 'use this fully supported tool to install a tool that's not fully supported'
<rbasak> jamespage: I think the goal is to have it on the CD, and that was the driver for main inclusion, rather than support.
<rbasak> rick_h_, frankban: ^^
<jamespage> rbasak, I see juju-core and quickstart tied tbh
<rbasak> jamespage: I guess there's a mismatch of expecations here, so we should talk soon.
<rbasak> jamespage: I understand what you're saying - it's just that rick_h_ seemed quite keen on having juju-quickstart on the CD anyway, even without juju-core in main.
<frankban> rbasak, jamespage: the goal is to gice to users/developers the ability to go from zero to a fully deployed environment (including the GUI and bundles support) in a single command
<frankban> give even
<rbasak> frankban: you can more or less get that from universe though. Two commands - apt-get install juju-quickstart, and juju-quickstart. Right?
<rbasak> frankban: so I think what jamespage is asking is what is the additional benefit of this being in main/on the CD?
<jamespage> rbasak, frankban: I don't see this as any different to the objections being made on the juju-core MIR re tools coming from simplestreams
<rbasak> (if juju-core is not)
<rbasak> jamespage: we agree that PPA is OK to be an option, so what's left is what should be the default.
<rbasak> Oh, I see.
<rbasak> With juju-quickstart in main and juju-core in universe, there's a dependency from main to universe, even if it's not expressly stated in metadata.
<rbasak> I hadn't considered that.
<frankban> jamespage, rbasak: IC, could you please add a comment on that regard on the bug?
<jamespage> rbasak, you got it
<jamespage> frankban, will do
<frankban> thanks
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak sorry catching up, was in a meeting
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak the goal for quickstart in 14.04 is not on any cd.
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak It's a post 14.04 goal, so we want to keep it in mind
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak I'd say first priority would be desktop cd vs server cd
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak but I'm assuming on that one. I think it fits that use case more and it's part of our argument on why it's ok to use a ppa for getting juju
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak and yes, the goal of quickstart is that something small is in main that users can use to get juju-core and juju-local even though it's not in main
<jamespage> rick_h_, tbh I think that breaks the rules
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak so with core not in main it's even more useful to end juju users to have that available to them
<rbasak> jamespage: only sort of, though. Eg. "pip install <foo>" is permitted in main.
<rbasak> (I assume it is)
<rick_h_> jamespage: understand, that's what I'm trying to learn/get a grip on. I'm not sure on the rules. We've got a vision for a tool for end users to be able to get started with juju as easy as possible and we're working on what we can do to deliver that
<rbasak> As is wget, to take it to the extreme. I'd like to identify some kind of underlying principle to this kind of thing.
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak the more steps we can automate and move away from the user from a fresh ubuntu install the happier everyone gets as it eases juju adoption, which is quickstart's #1 goal
<rbasak> The actual rule is from here: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-main
<rick_h_> looking
<rbasak> "In addition, the packages in main...must not require a package outside of main for compilation or execution (thus, the package must not declare a "Depends", "Recommends", or "Build-Depends" relationship on a non-main package)"
<rbasak> Now, what's the spirit of that, as well as the wording?
<jamespage> rick_h_, rbasak: I think my argument is about how this adds value by being in main IF a) we don't want to get on the ISO and b) juju-core is not in main (think Recommends juju-core>juju-quickstart)
<rbasak> juju-quickstart in main is useless without _some_ external source (eg. universe or PPA). Perhaps that's a factor.
<rick_h_> jamespage: so if we can get it on the cd then awesome, but we set expectations it might take more time to make that happen.
<rbasak> OTOH, so is "pip install".
<rick_h_> jamespage: so if we can get it then let's assume the value add is there
<rick_h_> jamespage: the end value is that "user installs ubuntu, wants to try out juju, juju-quickstart will get juju, configure a lxc environment, bootstrap, and bring up the gui in one single built in command
<rbasak> jamespage: I don't hold Recommends juju-core>juju-quickstart as highly valuable. We should have it, but I imagine that docs could tell people to install juju-quickstart and go from there.
<jamespage> rick_h_, I'm not comfortable proposing this for the ISO unless we also have juju-core in main
<rick_h_> jamespage: ok, so you'd suggest we get quickstart into main as step #1 with juju in universe. Next release we work on getting juju into main and quickstart on the iso?
<rick_h_> jamespage: I'm fine staging it out, but want to make sure we konw what we need to do to make the end vision happen
<jamespage> rick_h_, no
<jamespage> rick_h_, I think the policy that rbasak highlighted above applies even if the relationship is not declared in the package dependencies
<jamespage> juju-quickstart depends on either universe or a PPA to function
<jamespage> main can only depend on main
<rick_h_> jamespage: ok, so we are in universe while juju is in univsere. When they get into main we can then also go for main & on the iso at that time?
<jamespage> rick_h_, which is why I tie quickstart and juju-core together for main inclusion
<jamespage> rick_h_, sure
<rbasak> jamespage: what about stuff on the iso? Normally all dependencies are included, but they wouldn't be in this case.
<rick_h_> jamespage: ok then. I can tell that story fine. I just need to know that we're on the right path per what we're supposed to be getting to
<rbasak> jamespage: do you think the same bundling rule should apply to the iso? ie. require juju-core to be on it if juju-quickstart will be there?
<jamespage> rbasak, I'm not sure tbh
<rbasak> jamespage: I understand your point of view, but I'm not completely convinced about your position myself. I can see both sides. It's very fuzzy.
<rbasak> It comes down to how to interpret the rule, and this is definitely a grey area.
<jamespage> rbasak, good job its not actually up to us then :-)
<rbasak> jamespage: perhaps we should open this up for wider discussion? ubuntu-devel ML?
<jamespage> rbasak, I think the bug is fine
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak ok, so 1) we'll have quickstart and juju-core in universe and quickstart's --distro-only flag will be ok for 14.04
<rick_h_> jamespage: rbasak 2) Discussion is required to think on how/if quickstart can be in the iso once it and juju-core get into main in a subsequent release
 * rick_h_ goes for lunch  afk
<jose> lazyPower: btw, the charm is ready for review whenever you want
<lazyPower> jose: Thanks. We're a bit slammed at the moment with stuff, we'll try to get the community charms out asap.
<lazyPower> thanks for the heads up
<jose> no worries
<jose> and no hurries too
<bloodearnest> hmm, is there anyway to assign a (fake?) public ip to a unit using local provider? From juju's pov, I mean
<bloodearnest> some thing that will be returned from unit-get public-address
<marco_traveling> rick_h_: ta!
<jcastro> hazmat, any idea why -deployer would bail if you modify a charm locally?
<hazmat> jcastro, see flags
<hazmat> jcastro, its a safety valve with a cli flag
<hazmat> jcastro, it should default to allowing local mods
<hazmat> jcastro, there's a -L flag to disallow local mods afaicr
<mbruzek> hazmat is there an opposite to the -L flag?
<mbruzek> We want to allow local mods
<hazmat> mbruzek, jcastro there's a bug that this is non obvious .. but try with and with out the -L flag ... one should work/toggle the behavior
<jcastro> yeah I'll have to circle back
<jcastro> the mysql charm is broken with master-slave for us anyway
<blackboxsw> marcoceppi as a heads up,    we have gotten our storage proposal charm branches in order, reviewed and set to Fix Committed for block-storage-broker and storage subordinate charms.
<Valduare> hi guys
<Valduare> im new to juju
<Valduare> how do I start
<Valduare> trying to figure out how this all works, so I start a vm and install ubuntu server on it then install juju and then use juju to deploy a service I want on that specific server?
<tvansteenburgh> Valduare: hi, i'm new here too
<Valduare> hi
<tvansteenburgh> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/ is a great place to start
<tvansteenburgh> the machine you install juju on does not get services deployed to it. it's used to send commands to the environment that juju is controlling
<Valduare> ah
<Valduare> currently I have a freenas box serving storage through iscsi to an esxi host box that runs 14 vm’s
<lazyPower> Valduare: using the manual provider you could use juju to power your workloads on that esxi host
<lazyPower> create the vms manually, register them in juju, then juju deploy <service> --to <machine id>
<Valduare> was just reading this http://insights.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/interested-in-maas-and-juju-heres-how-to-try-it-in-a-vm/
<Valduare> looks like i could possibly make this all virtualized?
<lazyPower> IMHO, remove the complexity of having maas as your provisioner and just use the manual provider
<lazyPower> while maas is cool, its accomplishing the same thing youa re doing with ESXI, by registering the hosts yourself to juju
<Valduare> gives an interface for rebooting vm’s and such too though?
<lazyPower> actually, juju doesn't do machine management like that. Its pretty focused on service orchestration, so it sits a layer above configuration management.
<lazyPower> in terms of the tech stack.
<Valduare> I mean maas would
<lazyPower> I'm not nearly as familiar with maas as I am with juju. Perhaps someone else with a bit more experience would be able to answer that.
<lazyPower> sarnold: ^
<Valduare> so on the juju subject, it lets you specify what machine to provision such and such service
<lazyPower> Valduare: the intention behind maas is to turn bare metal into a cloud, so theres a domain controller to handle the provisioning via cloudinit so you get bare systems with an image, similar to what you would get by booting the ubuntu AMI's on aws.
<Valduare> ie mysql
<lazyPower> Correct, you pick a service from teh charm store, or charm up your existing app, and define what the relationships require to operate, such as a database name, host, user/pass combo, and juju handles setting up the services
<lazyPower> eg: mediawiki has a sql dependency. You deploy mediawiki, teh charm does nothing, deploy mysql and relate it to mediawiki and whammo, you've got a functioning mediawiki installation being managed by juju
<lazyPower> ready to scale up/down, and be configured via the juju settings.
<lazyPower> and if you're using the gui, you have a nice network map to visualize your deployments
<Valduare> so since I just have the one host right now
<Valduare> I should deploy a juju bootstrap vm
<Valduare> on there and then start migrating all my services over to vm’s provisioned by juju
<lazyPower> if you use the manual provider, the provisioning would be manual.
<lazyPower> juju would handle the configuration mangement and orchestration
<lazyPower> ie: how a service should be deployed, and how relationships are handled with the service.
<Valduare> does it launch a new vm for each service?
<Valduare> ie mysql in its own ubuntu vm
<lazyPower> It depends on your provider. Thats why i've been specific with terminology about the manual provider
<lazyPower> as it implies, all provisioning is done manually with the manual provider
<lazyPower> if you're using a maas provider, it pulls from the allocation pool in maas. if you're using a cloud provider like aws, hpcloud, or azure it performs the api calls to provision a new vm for you, so therefore yes it does it for you.
<Valduare> so with the manual provider i’d specify I want mysql on such and such vm
<lazyPower> correct
<Valduare> and if I were using openstack?
<Valduare> does it separate all services out to their own vm
<lazyPower> openstack communicates to nova to spin up your machines for you. its got a provisioning api
<lazyPower> sorry, juju communicates to nova to spin up your machines.
<lazyPower> i mistyped.
<Valduare> there are a ton of layers to do all this lol
<lazyPower> It can be, however juju can spin up an openstack cluster in 25 minutes, i think we've benchmarked even shorter times
<lazyPower> and hten, you're free to create a juju environment on top of that openstack cluster that juju deployed. Using juju to deploy juju. Juju ception?
<sarnold> haha, jujuception :)
<Valduare> lol
<Valduare> how long would that take on amd e-350 processors :P
<lazyPower> I haven't run any benchmarks on that, so good question
<lazyPower> i actually dont have experience with those processors either
<Valduare> amd version of atom processor basically
<lazyPower> ah, well you wont be breaking any earth shattering speed records
<lazyPower> but I would think it would do fine
<Valduare> so juju sets up a full openstack system with storage and everything?
<Valduare> hmm im not seeing a charm for nginx?
<jose> Valduare: see bug #994699
<_mup_> Bug #994699: Charm Needed: Nginx <Juju Charms Collection:Incomplete by imbrandon> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/994699>
<Valduare> hmm
<lazyPower> Valduare: thats been a very back and forth topic in the past, if we want to charm up nginx as a service and deploy content as subordinates or just include nginx in your service dpeloyment
<lazyPower> thus far, including nginx as part of the service deployment has been the winner, but there are some new charms coming in that set a web host with subordinate based content deployments.
<lazyPower> however, nothing thats landed in the store yet
<Valduare> what kind of things are you using charms to deploy?
<Valduare> im searching through the charms now and … there’s not much?
<lazyPower> Valduare: what are you expecting to see thats not there? we have 158 services to date of charms promulgated
<Valduare> things like gitlab, canvas-lms, openerp, nginx-php-fpm-mysql,
<lazyPower> thare are give or take ~ 70 more in personal namespaces that are not in the store, as they dont follow the store guidelines, or are not ready for public consumption.
<lazyPower> Valduare: gitlab is in there, openerp is in there
<Valduare> just searched for gitlab 0 came up
<Valduare> ah now it shows heh
<lazyPower> i've actuallly got a prototype gitlab charm
<lazyPower> er, gitlab-ci charm
<lazyPower> its not ready for promulgation by any stretch, but ready for people to stress test and provide feedback
<lazyPower> and there's an openrp bundle sitting int he review q waiting to be analized and acked for the store so its drag and drop deployment.
<Valduare> whats the bundle do differently than the openerp charms already there?
<lazyPower> the bundle is a deployment schema that has all the services required to utilize openERP in a client/server model
<lazyPower> where the backend is split from the front end, ready to be scaled individually depending on your needs
<lazyPower> Valduare: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html
<Valduare> and it’d install it all on one vm?
<sarnold> however many VMs are necessary..
<Valduare> what specifies the necessity
<tvansteenburgh> Gators#1
<tvansteenburgh> gah. and now you all no the password to my vm
<tvansteenburgh> s/no/know/
<tvansteenburgh> if i had a nickel for every time...
<Valduare> if you hadnt mentioned…. we’d all think you were rooting for a highschool basketball team or something...
<tvansteenburgh> well, not high school: http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/team/_/id/57/florida-gators
<Valduare> lazyPower: I was just reading about juju some more :P they were talking about wordpress juju add-unit wordpress does juju have some sort of load balancing system in place?
<lazyPower> you can deploy haproxy infront of it
<Valduare> this is stuff i’ve never gotten into before.. :)
<sarnold> .. and it all seems too good to be true when you just juju add-unit -n 10 wordpress or whatever AND IT JUST HAPPENS
<Valduare> is there a way I could setup a remote server and haproxy between the two locations so if one goes down ie internet outage it’d serve from the other location>?
<sarnold> scary :)
<lazyPower> Valduare: actually, with manual provider, you can do cross datacenter orchestration like that
<lazyPower> and haproxy already takes care of the load balancing in the event of an outage
<lazyPower> but your latency will be a factor in that style of deployment
<lazyPower> tvansteenburgh: whats your IP again?
<lazyPower> ;)
<Valduare> lol
<Valduare> i sitll dont quite understand the logic behind the ha stuff
<Valduare> things like a php process pegging out the cpu I could understand but internet outages that’d knock your ha proxy out too
<sarnold> Valduare: normally something like haproxy would live in front of a dozen or two dozen machines in the same rack..
<sarnold> Valduare: if you lose networking to the datacenter, so be it ;) hopefully your application has been designed to failover to another availability zone
<Valduare> where would that be designed into? :P
<Valduare> im only familar with bare metal hosting lol
<sarnold> Valduare: it could be done at DNS level, you could do round-robin dns with haproxy IPs, one per data center..
<sarnold> Valduare: or you could use IP Anycast if you're rich and powerful enough :)
<lazyPower> sarnold: I couldn't have put it any better myself. *hat tip*
 * sarnold bows
<sarnold> lazyPower: thanks :) did I overlook another option?
<lazyPower> sarnold: i'm giving a talk at CMU next friday and I need to get this abstract over to the orchestrator. Would you mind giving it a proof for me?
<sarnold> it feels like there's got to be at least one more option. hehe.
<sarnold> lazyPower: sure
<lazyPower> sarnold: there are others, but round robin/latency based dns was my poison of choice.
<lazyPower> it worked at the entry point of the stack, vs complex configuration over convention
<lazyPower> and im a rails guy, so i'll always pick convention over configuration, any day of the week
<sarnold> lazyPower: yeah, load-balanced DNS has worked awesome for OFTC for years; the servers periodically report their user load and above a certain number the server is pulled, below a certain number it's re-added, and when machines are going to be serviced, they can get taken out entirely two weeks ahead of time to let people gracefully age off the thing
<sarnold> but "works for an irc network" vs "works for netflix" are two different things ;) hehe
<Valduare> right now I got a djbdns vm running on my one mini itx server host :P
<Valduare> godaddy points to that for the name server of all my domains
<sarnold> djb <3
<Valduare> coudlnt figure out bind for the life of me
<lazyPower> bind is cool, until it stops being cool
<lazyPower> then its a giant tree made of hate
<Valduare> djbdns has been pretty darn good to me so far
<sarnold> given all the wonderful alternatives, you'd have to pay me quite a lot to get me to use bind :) heh
<Valduare> so I basically need to get a dns outside of my “data center” eh?
<sarnold> heh I'm surprised you were able to convince godaddy to let you use only a single dns server :)
<sarnold> I thought 'two servers in glue' was the requirement
<lazyPower> thats easy enough of masquerade
<lazyPower> s/of/to
<sarnold> hahah
<sarnold> evil :)
<Valduare> you just put the same ip in both slots on godaddy
<Valduare> sarnold: so with the wordpress example, and haproxy, how does it sync data
<sarnold> Valduare: I've got no idea how you'd reasonably scale wordpress to multiple availability zones / datacenters ...
<Valduare> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/07/31/deploying-wordpress-to-the-cloud-with-juju/
<sarnold> Valduare: mysql data dumps on cold backups would be my first attempt if I didn't find something better from an expert :)
<lazyPower> valduare read up on MySQL replication with master slave relations
<lazyPower> with manual provider you deploy to multip!e azs or dcs and apply the theory we have already covered
<Valduare> how would all the /var/www/sitedir sync?
<Valduare> how do you deploy to multiple servers
<sarnold> rsync from whatever host is used for authoring?
<Valduare> and whatever host used for authoring is whatever host the haproxy connects you to?
<Valduare> bear with me :P lol
<sarnold> Valduare: It would be your laptop or something? :) I dunno how these things actually get -used- :)
<Valduare> oh think I see whaty ou mean
<Valduare> so from workstation rsync to all the hosts at same time?
<sarnold> Valduare: ah! check out the "Handling wp-content" section here: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/wordpress
<sarnold> of course that makes more sense than rsync. haha.
<Valduare> ok
#juju 2014-03-28
<gnuoy> axw, thanks for squashing bug#1296739
<_mup_> Bug #1296739: Cannot destroy lxc env on trusty with juju-core 1.17.4-0ubuntu2 <destroy-environment> <local-provider> <lxc> <juju-core:Fix Released by axwalk> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296739>
<axw> gnuoy: you're welcome
<bloodearnest> small bug fix MP for gunicorn charm, if any ~charmers are free
<bloodearnest> https://code.launchpad.net/~bloodearnest/charms/precise/gunicorn/upgrade-path/+merge/213236
<timrc> I have a juju dilemma... I'm deploying a service with service config ala deploy --config /path/to/service/config to set some config options unique to this deployment
<timrc> These seem completely lost when I go to do a juju upgrade-charm
<timrc> Is there something I can do so upgrade-charm uses the same service config used to deploy the app to begin with?
<mbruzek> hi bloodearnest, we are really swamped right now on the review queue, we will get to that one as soon as we can.
<mbruzek> hi timrc can you do a juju get charmname to see the config values
<bloodearnest> mbruzek: sure, just an fyi. fwiw, without these changes, the current gunicorn charm can't cleanly upgrade from from older versions
<mbruzek> bloodearnest, noted and we will try to get to it asap.
<timrc> mbruzek, That returns the config opts with the values I've set, but these seem to be the default values (defined in the config.yaml that ships with the charm) in the context of an upgrade-charm.... I'll try again to confirm that though
<mbruzek> timrc, Is this a charm that you are working on or one in the store?
<timrc> mbruzek, When I debug-hooks'd the upgrade charm hook and did a config-get on the command line I was not getting the values I set, but the default values (e.g. all empty)
<timrc> mbruzek, No, not at the moment
<mbruzek> timrc, that is interesting that config-get is not returning the configured values.
<timrc> mbruzek, I'm using Trusty/juju-core/local 1.17.5
<mbruzek> I was going to suggest that the charm is not handling the configuration options correctly but if you can confirm that config-get  is not returning the value that you see from juju get charmname I would open a bug
<timrc> mbruzek, Okay.  Thanks
<mbruzek> sorry timrc  I have not experienced this problem first hand I can not think of what is causing the problem.
<marcoceppi> timrc: 1.17.7 is latest, if you can try using that release. If you get the same experience then that's a bug
<timrc> marcoceppi, Thanks, I'll upgrade and try again
<Valduare> morning all
<Valduare> lazyPower: morning
<lazyPower> o/
<Valduare> got a question about manual provider
<lazyPower> go for it
<Valduare> so I need a vm that juju is installed on?
<Valduare> then new vm’s that I provision jsut get a vanila ubuntu server installed on them?
<mbruzek> Valduare, will juju deploy ubuntu  work for you?
<Valduare> mbruzek: I have right now a freenas box for storage serving iscsi to an esxi host
<lazyPower> Valduare: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-manual.html
<Valduare> and no idle hardware laying around suitable to setup something new yet
<lazyPower> take a look, there's a few dependencies on the host being allocated with the manual provisioner
<mbruzek> Valduare, I misunderstood your question.
<lazyPower> s/provisioner/provider
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> so I need to start out with a new vm to install juju on - im reading about it downloading some tools and such, how big of a virtual drive should I give it
<lazyPower> 8gb should be plenty
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> looking forward to getting some new hardware to get this all going propper heh
<lazyPower> :)
<lazyPower> Since you were asking yesterday i started setting up a MAAS lab on my server using virtual machines
<lazyPower> i still think manual provider is the way to go if your not treating bare metal like commodity hardware
<lazyPower> but my vote may change
<Valduare> it seems like it’d be nice
<lazyPower> i'll let you know my findings
<lazyPower> follow up with me on Monday :)
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> gah my windows computer wont let me vnc into it - so cant access vsphere client
<Valduare> have ot drive over...
<Valduare> this is exactly why I want a new setup lol
<timrc> marcoceppi, There is an interesting problem... installing juju-core and running juju init will create an environments.yaml which creates a local provider by default, but if you do not have juju-local installed, you run into problems.  Maybe a local provider should not be provided by default by juju-core?
<marcoceppi> well, i think juju-local should be installed with juju-core, personally
<timrc> Also if you upgrade juju-core and to forget to upgrade juju-local you again run into problems (or at least have the potential too).  bootstrapping after I upgraded juju-core but not juju-local hung juju bootstrap and put me into a weird state that required I delete ~/.juju/local/
<timrc> marcoceppi, I  wouldn't mind that
<Valduare> anything special I need to put for the juju hostname
<overm1nd> can I deploy a precise machine from a different version where run the client?
<overm1nd> I'm a bit confused about how the version is of new machines is made
<Valduare> hmm am I doing this wrong, am I suppose to do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/stable on a vm in my dc or on my workstation ?
<hatch> Valduare on your workstation
<Valduare> oh!
<Valduare> I had just sat here firing up and provisioning a new vm for this hah
<Valduare> ok so how will it find the vm’s when I am at home and want to manage something
<Valduare> does it connect to the vm’s through ssh? and port forwarding etc.
<Valduare> im going to be doing manual provider
<lazyPower> Valduare: check the doc link i posted earlier it covers that
<lazyPower> you will be provisioning a new vm, and it has to have a user that supports passwordless sudo
<lazyPower> then you register that vm with juju and it takes care of the rest.
<lazyPower> overm1nd: i dont understand what you are asking
<hatch> overm1nd yes - you need to specify the series when running `deploy` if it's different than the default configured series
<hatch> lazyPower ^ I guessed :-)
<Valduare> so i’ll provision them and get them setup with nat forwarding of ssh port and connect juju to them through that
<Valduare> so I can connect at home or locally
<lazyPower> hatch: cuz you're the man :)
<hatch> lol
<lazyPower> Valduare: sounds good 2 me
<overm1nd> thanks hatch
<hatch> np
<Valduare> hmm juju switch manual
<Valduare> ERROR "manual" is not a name of an existing defined environment
<lazyPower> Valduare: edit your environments.yaml and change "null" to manual
<lazyPower> at one time the manual provider was called null
<Valduare> ah I see “null:” in there
<Valduare> what is bootstrap-host
<Valduare> the explination does not tell me much :P
<overm1nd> Valduare simply change the text
<Valduare> i mean - what is the bootstrap-host ?
<Valduare> anyone?
<gsamfira> from what I can tell, bootstrap host is the host that gets installed first. The one with ID 0 in juju status
<gsamfira> also known as the state machine
<Valduare> ah
<Valduare> so i can feed it the ip of the first vm I want to provision with it then
<Valduare> the host box is remote to me
<Valduare> is this environments.yml connecting throuhg ssh?
<Valduare> well this isnt working
<Valduare> gah
<themonk> marcoceppi: hello
<themonk> hello
<Valduare> does bootstrap-host: simply put an ip address with port of how to connect to the server via ssh?
<Valduare> what is it doing it does not have good explinations
<weblife> my machine links are all messed up after I disassociated my elastic ip on AWS from one server and associated with another.  Anyone ever see this?
<Valduare> so do I change “null:” to manual: in the environments.yml
<webbrandon> blah weblife comp pooped get you a pastebin of the issue but it is posting the same address to my two services
<Valduare> hmm now im getting this ERROR environment "manual" has an unknown provider type "manual"
<marcoceppi> Valduare: are you on 1.16 ?
<Valduare> ya ran brew from my mac
<marcoceppi> Valduare: then the provider type "provider:" is null
<marcoceppi> 1.17 changes that to manual
<marcoceppi> so you can name the parent key null
<marcoceppi> but the provider key needs to be null
<Valduare> ah
<Valduare> null or “null:”
<marcoceppi> Valduare: I think you can brew install the development version, 1.17
<marcoceppi> if you're interested
<Valduare> i am
<Valduare> there we go - got it installing 1.17.3
<marcoceppi> eek, that needs to be updated
 * marcoceppi opens a request to update brew
<marcoceppi> 1.17.7 is latest devel
<Valduare> woo its doing something heh
<Valduare> looks like its connected to bootstrap-host
<Valduare> ah it failed
<Valduare> ERROR Bootstrap failed, and the environment could not be destroyed: rc: 1
<Valduare> marcoceppi: looks like im out of luck on mac?
<Valduare> till brew gets 1.17.7
<Valduare> the bug lists it fixed in that version
<marcoceppi> Valduare: I'll open a merge requset in second
<Valduare> marcoceppi: ty - how long will it take to update there you think?
<marcoceppi> depends on whenever they accept the pull request
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> can you install juju on more than one workstation to manage a set of machines?
<marcoceppi> Valduare: yes
<Valduare> ok i’ll reboot into ubuntu real quick brb
<Valduare> ty for this help
<Valduare> hi
<Valduare> ok on ubuntu
<Valduare> installed the ppa and cant find 1.17.7
<marcoceppi> Valduare: ppa:juju/devel
<Valduare> oh ... ya lol
<Valduare> need more coffee
<ahasenack> can you guys bootstrap and deploy with 1.17.7 locally on lxc?
<ahasenack> mine failed to deploy, it tried to download 1.16.6.1 tools
<Valduare> marcoceppi: ok got it setup 1.17.7
<Valduare> do I need to run commands on my local workstation as sudo  ie sudo juju bootstrap    or just juju bootstrap
<marcoceppi> you shouldn't ever run sudo with bootstrap if you're using juju 1.17+
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> says the machine is already provisioned due to that failed one from my mac
<Valduare> how do I start it fresh
<marcoceppi> Valduare: ssh in to the machine
<Valduare> ah it worked
<Valduare> ran the command again
<Valduare> so now thats done, whats next
<Valduare> im at bottom of this guide now https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-manual.html
<lazyPower> Valduare: you have a machine registered in the manual provider
<lazyPower> you're free to deploy services now
<lazyPower> eg: juju deploy mysql --to 1
<Valduare> nice
<Valduare> so this first machine the bootstrap can be used for anything I want? or is it used to manage other machines?
<lazyPower> its the state server, I wouldn't put anything more than the JujuGUI on it
<cjohnston> lazyPower: heya.. quick question.. with ansible, one command will completely finish before the next one starts, correct?
 * hatch perks up
<hatch> someone said juju gui :)
<lazyPower> cjohnston: correct
<cjohnston> hrm
<Valduare> ah ok I got juju gui on it now
<lazyPower> cjohnston: its going to wait on return codes before it procedes. If a command exits > 0 it will halt execution unless you tell it to ignore failure.
<lazyPower> ansible is a FIFO style exection stack, none of it is async sadly.
<cjohnston> lazyPower: I'm trying to do an unarchive, it keeps erroring saying the file isn't there, however, by the time I'm able to login and look, it's there
<lazyPower> oh actually i stand correcte
<lazyPower> *corrected
<lazyPower> you can poll for the file presence
<lazyPower> http://docs.ansible.com/playbooks_async.html
<Valduare> ok so when adding new machines with manual provider, all my vm's are behind NAT   so I will needto specify a ssh port for juju to connect to them?
<lazyPower> cjohnston: wait again, thats not going to help. Thats about running against multiple nodes.
<lazyPower> :(
<lazyPower> but apparently it works when embedded on a task. Verified locally by waiting for a directory to be created
<lazyPower> https://gist.github.com/chuckbutler/9842221
<cjohnston> ack, I'll give it a try
<cjohnston> ta
<lazyPower> cjohnston: so, you could also use the wait_for module.
<lazyPower> - wait_for: path=/tmp/beepdoop
<lazyPower> it will hang until it shows up, without that fugly bash
<Valduare> is there somewhere that lists system requirements for charms
<Valduare> ie suggested ram and such for the wordpress charm
<lazyPower> Valduare: if it has constraints it should be listed in the readme.
<Valduare> ok
<lazyPower> otherwise, all charms assume 1g of ram and 1 cpu
<Valduare> and what about the ssh port question
<lazyPower> Valduare: ah i haven't provisioned behind a nat, so i dont know.
<Valduare> maybe I should be doing it a different way?
<lazyPower> you're communicating with an ESXI host right?
<Valduare> k I have a freenas box for storage with iscsi to an esxi host, on the esxi host I run a smoothwall virtual router with two nic's, one nick for publicip (red) and one nic for local (green)  then I NAT ports to the local ip of the server that hosts such and such app
<Valduare> all running on an amd e350 mini itx board and 4 old sata 1.5 400 gig drives in zfs mirrors / striped together
<lazyPower> hmm... i was going to say bridged networking may be the key
<lazyPower> but sounds like you're already pretty much there
<Valduare> aye only 5 public ip's without going crazy on monthly bills :)
<lazyPower> yeah, with that virtual router sitting in the middle, thats going to be your meal ticket.
<Valduare> so hence the smoothwall virt routers taking up a public each and spliting off
<Valduare> so pretty much treat each virt router like a bank of servers
<Valduare> so i'd have a juju bootstrap under each virt router?
<lazyPower> no, you can manage all of them from a single juju bootstrap
<lazyPower> you'll have to register the connection with one on a non standard port and see what happens
<lazyPower> otherwise you're burning resources with a state controller under each vnet.
<Valduare> maybe setup another virtual network connecting them?
 * lazyPower shrugs
<lazyPower> give it a go and let me know what happens
<lazyPower> i'm curious about the result
<Valduare> im suprised what i've bene able to accomplish so far with the hardware I have :P
<Valduare> im scrolling back up - but what did we figure out was the way for juju to contact new machines
<Valduare> ie since I have to specify an ssh port other than 22
<lemao> hi all, I am trying to bootstrap a local environment on trusty but I am getting the following: "ERROR no matching tools available".
<lemao> trusty is not final yet, so should I download this locally from somewhere else?
<lemao> note that I am using juju client for OSX against a local trusty vagrant box
<Valduare> hmm cant access juju gui after changing NAT for port 8080 to port 80 locally
<lazyPower> Valduare: so, i just setup maas
<Valduare> yah?
<lazyPower> Valduare: i rescind what I said. Its a pain in teh neck to setup, but this is pretty awesome
<Valduare> :)
<lazyPower> i dont think the hassle is worth it for less than say, 10 machines though
<lazyPower> if you're only working wiht 5 or 6, manual is a far lower barrier to entry
<Valduare> I got 14 or so right now
<Valduare> im stuck right now- how do I add a second host to juju on a nonstandard ssh port
<marcoceppi> user@host:port
<lazyPower> Valduare: its user@host:port
<lazyPower> ninja'd
<Valduare> tried that
<Valduare> says already provisioned
<Valduare> but its not.
<Valduare> wonder if I can config my ssh config and go that route?
<marcoceppi> Valduare: welll, that means that you've tried to provision at one point
<marcoceppi> Valduare: you'll need to ssh in to that machine
<Valduare> or. its trying on port 22 wich is machine 0
<marcoceppi> run `sudo initctl list | grep juju`
<Valduare> looks like its working after setting up ssh config
<Valduare> it was disreguarding ports with the juju command for some reason
<Valduare> how can I change the port juju gui is running on
<Valduare> im at a loss as to how to have a web server and juju gui running at same time lol
<cjohnston> lazyPower: ansible appears to be ignoring my wait_for :-(
<lazyPower> cjohnston: that, doesn't sound fun
<cjohnston> lazyPower: any ideas: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/+junk/ans-graphite/view/head:/graphite.yaml
<lazyPower> cjohnston: not off the top of my head
<lazyPower> cjohnston: have you asked in #ansible?
<cjohnston> no, will do
<Valduare> on juju gui how do you specify --to
<hatch> Valduare you can't....yet
<Valduare> darn
<hatch> we are working hard on that
<Valduare> so just view only interface for me then :P
<hatch> Valduare.....soon....ish :) I promise
<Valduare> now im trying to wrap my head around how the wordpress setups go with the charms
<Valduare> ie i understand how i'd setup a single site
<Valduare> but how can I setup a single vm with multiple sites if I am hardware constrained
<hatch> if that's not in the documentation your best bet would be to get in touch with the author
<Valduare> ie when I deployed wordpress, it just put wordpress in /var/www/ not within a dir of its own - which it should be for future expandability etc
<hatch> You may want to ask http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=juju,wordpress
<hatch> or file a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/wordpress if that bears no fruit
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> this is interesting stuff :)
<Fishy__> single VM with multiple sites = candidate for LXC?
<Fishy__> each would see his own file system
<Fishy__> so no problems to put each charm in the smae place
<Valduare> hi guys
#juju 2014-03-29
<wesleymason> Tbf the really shouldn't directly pollute /var/www, as it would not be unreasonable for another service within the same host to use the standard path as well.
<wesleymason> *the charm
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: you should use a directory within /var/www
<marcoceppi> wesleymason: like /var/www/service-name
<Valduare> gah
<Valduare> there needs to be more juju maintainers :P
<Fishy__> you should apply
<Valduare> im not good enough
<mischief> hi, i'm running the latest juju-core tarball from launchpad.net
<mischief> i followed the testing guide here but in the end, i can't contact the webserver running in the exposed wordpress charm https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html#test
<mischief> huh, finally worked
<mischief> guess ec2 is just a bit slow :)
<Valduare> how do I setup a second workstation to manage my stuff
<Valduare> hi guys
<Valduare> how do I connect a new workstation to my juju stuff
<Fishy__> what do you have now
<Fishy__> that you want to connect it to
<Fishy__> a MAAS setup? openstack?
<Valduare> no I mean, I setup juju on one workstation to manage my vm’s
<Valduare> and now I am on a different workstation
<Fishy__> so what type of environment did you use, local?
<Valduare> manual provisioning
<Valduare> have one bootstrap vm and a few other vm’s running some services now.
<Fishy__> and you want to run juju commands on it?  or want it to be able to host stuff
<Valduare> but I dualboot between ubuntu and mac so i’d like to be able to manage it from both OS - I have the same juju-core installed on mac and ubuntu 1.17.7
<Fishy__> ok so to manage it, you just need the config file from ~/.juju
<Fishy__> in both places
<Fishy__> for manual maybe need a few other files
<Valduare> I made the environments.yml the same on both installations
<Fishy__> so that should let you do juju status in either place
<Fishy__> and see the same stuff?
<Valduare> so If I just copy the .juju dir over to mac it will be setup
<Fishy__> thats my theory, but I have not tried it
<Valduare> juju status tells me to create new environment
<Valduare> new bootstrap environment
<Fishy__> ya dont do that
<Fishy__> juju generate-config    then    juju switch manual
<Fishy__> then clobber your envionments over
<Valduare> done that
<Fishy__> so then juju status should see your "master node"
<Fishy__> which knows about everyone
<Valduare> how do multiple sysadmin manage something with a system like this??
<Fishy__> 10 guys each have the same envionments.yaml
<Fishy__> all point to the same master node
<Fishy__> who knows about the cluster
<Fishy__> maybe your master node is on the offline computer?
<Fishy__> so you cant connect to it
<Valduare> no its on an esxi host
<Fishy__> and its running right now?
<Valduare> I have juju-gui running on it
<Valduare> cant login cause dont have the password from my ubuntu host workstation’s file heh
<Valduare> but ya its running
<Fishy__> and you can ping bootstrap-host
<Fishy__> and it resolvs?
<Valduare> yep
<Valduare> can get to login screen fine for juju gui
<Fishy__> hum
<Fishy__> wonder if it is authentication issue
<Fishy__> and "juju switch"  says manual ?
<Valduare> aye
<Fishy__> i blame authentication, but at my limits ;)
<Valduare> marcoceppi: u around?
<Valduare> marcoceppi: I got the juju set to 1.17.7 devel for homebrew :)
<Valduare> Fishy__: just copied the entire .juju dir to mac and its working
<Fishy__> there you go
<Fishy__> wonder what file it needed
<Valduare> not sure
<Valduare> Fishy__: what all do you run with juju?
<Fishy__> im attempting to switch my infastructure to juju
<Fishy__> will be about 40 or 50 machines.. trying to use the MAAS approach
<Fishy__> want to see how far I can go with juju to avoid having to use puppet
<Fishy__> because I hate puppet that much
<Valduare> i havnt tried puppet
<Valduare> what all does it do
<Fishy__> everything
<Fishy__> runs ruby all over the place to do stuff
<themonk> hello all
<Fishy__> hi
<themonk> i am facing a problem
<themonk> in provider join i am setting some value like private ip and port using relation-set command
<themonk> but i am not getting it in requirer relation changed
<themonk> marcoceppi: hi
<lazyPower> Valduare: Puppet is a configuration management solution, similar to chef
<Valduare> morning lazyPower
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> just stopping in to check on the community. So much to do
<Valduare> I updated the homebrew juju.rb looks like it was accepted :)
<Valduare> i got 1.17.7 running on my macbook
<lazyPower> Yeah, they are pretty quick on accepting merge proposals.
<Valduare> I tried the openerp-server charm last night
<Valduare> but it setup the old 6.1 version not 7
<lazyPower> yeah, there's an open bug ont hat
<Valduare> they are almost out with 8 if not already.
<Valduare> any idea who’s working on a fix?
<lazyPower> I'm fairly certain its unmaintained at the moment. Patches are welcome if you want to try your hand at it
<lazyPower> suggestion though: unless you want to handle the 6.1 deployments in the wild, target trusty.
<Valduare> I havnt done a migration from 6.1 to 7 myself
<Valduare> from what I read its a bain
<Valduare> pain
<lazyPower> yeah, and the logic for that is going to be hefty
<lazyPower> since it requires database migrations
<lazyPower> if I weren't under the gun for other projects i'd spend some cycles on upgrading the charm to 7
<Valduare> I was reading in the charm files for it though it spoke of some sort of “choosing version to install”
<Valduare> lp or something?
<lazyPower> well, the idea is to actually extend the charm so the user can chose a version to install
<Valduare> with openERP there is no maintained way to migrate between milestones
<lazyPower> making charms more extensible through configuration. The charm handles all the nuances of each version.
<Valduare> so the charms should reflect that and have a charm for 6.1 and charm for 7 and charm for 8 etc
<lazyPower> interesting. How familiar are you with OpenERP?
<Valduare> unless the charm can integrate the opensource upgrade tool project
<Valduare> not extremely familiar
<Valduare> just a good reader :P
<lazyPower> well, those points would be extremely good points of interest as bugs against the charm for feature planning
<Valduare> migration between versions is a paid support item with openERP
<Valduare> but there is a community project for scripts to handle it
<lazyPower> that, doesn't surprise me
<Valduare> so what all do you do when you sit down to make a charm
<Valduare> ie there’s an install guide for openerp 7, how does that get translated into a charm
<lazyPower> Thats subjective to which charm i'm working on
<lazyPower> but the first thing I do is get teh data integrity portion down. Write the backup routines and validate i have a recovery mechanism if the upgrade blows up
<Valduare> I mean for a fresh install
<lazyPower> ah, i start the install script with "return 1"
<lazyPower> deploy it
<lazyPower> debug-hooks into the server and start iterating
<lazyPower> i "protoduction" the code. Aint nobody got time for deploy + scan logs
<lazyPower> when i'm done, i tar up the charm, and scp it back to my desktop. Add comments, readme contents, clean up the code and open a MP
<lazyPower> Valduare: i think i skipped a key part of your question. Yeah - if there is an upstream install guide. I follow that as closely as I can, unless i have security concerns with it.
<lazyPower> then i add my own spin on those sections.
<Valduare> so you launch a vm and follow the install guide there and then wrap it up some how?
<lazyPower> no, i create a charm template using charm tools.    charm create boopdeep for example
<lazyPower> i edit the metadata for relationships, add in whatever config options I think i'll need and add the return1 to the install hook
<lazyPower> i deploy that service, the return1 ensures I enter the hook context at step 1 of the installs cript
<lazyPower> i debug hooks into that machine, and set juju resolved -r on that unit so it re-runs the install hook
<lazyPower> remove the return 1 and start coding out the installation. Fetching dependencies, setting up system users, etc.
<lazyPower> from there, its subjective on what the charm's purpose is and what its providing.
<lazyPower> make sense?
<Valduare> the second to the last line you said did :P
<lazyPower> Valduare: if you dont know about debug hooks, you need to start there. Deploy a charm and debug-hooks on the unit so you can see the glory of that tmux infused awesomeness
<lazyPower> Valduare: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-hook-debug.html
<Valduare> have you used openerp?
<lazyPower> Valduare: i have not. I was looking into it at one point
<zrz> hi, i try to use juju on local environment with LXC but i get an error at bootstrap
<zrz> ERROR juju.state open.go:93 TLS handshake failed: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority
<zrz> I run ubuntu 13.04
<zrz> It happens just after the connection to mongo
<lazyPower> zrz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1178312
<_mup_> Bug #1178312: ERROR state: TLS handshake failed: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority <config> <cts-cloud-review> <ui> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178312>
<lazyPower> its a known bug
<zrz> I have only one machine
<zrz> Already came accross the  launchpad link but don't really know if it applies
<zrz> http://pastebin.com/cLP2UHry
<lazyPower> hmm
<lazyPower> zrz: i'm not sure, however if you're still around hwen I get back i'll take a look at it
<lazyPower> off to run errands
<zrz> thx
<lazyPower> np tc o/
<zrz> what should my .ssh/ folder look like ?
<zrz> maybe do I have to regenerate a certificate
<Valduare> we need someone to make an openerp 7 charm
<Valduare> any volunteers?
<Valduare> lazyPower: u around
<Valduare> marcoceppi: u around?
<lazyPower> Valduare: you rang?
<Valduare> hi :)
<Valduare> hows it going lurch
<Valduare> :P
<Valduare> found this in the install hook for openerp-server charm bzr checkout --lightweight lp:openobject-server${VERSION} openobject-server
<Valduare> is there a way to pass the version variable when deploying a juju charm
<lazyPower> whats it say at the top of the install hook?
<lazyPower> surely its setting VERSION up there, with a helper like config-get
<Valduare> isnt there something I can pass with the juju deploy —to  2 openerp-server    version=/7.0 or soemthing like that
<lazyPower> Valduare: You can pass variables to a deployment. The available variables are defined in config.yaml of the charm. You set them with juju set <service> <variable>=<value>
<lazyPower> Valduare: read: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-config.html
<Valduare> VERSION=$(config-get version) is in the file up top
<lazyPower> Valduare: and https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-config.html
<lazyPower> its covered thoroughly in the docs
<Valduare> ah so looks like it cant be passed through the command
<Valduare> has to be put into a file for it to parse
<Valduare> nope
<Valduare> that dosnt work
<Valduare> this documentation… ugh
<lazyPower> Valduare: juju set openerp version=7
<Valduare> when you run that it says service not found
<Valduare> they need to specify in the documentation when to run that
<lazyPower> Valduare: it can be run pretty much at any time
<Valduare> if you run juju set before deploying service - service not found
<lazyPower> charms are intended to be dynamic, and allow the user to dynamically reconfigure their services at any time during its lifecycle
<Valduare> its not intuitive to new users that you can run the set imediately after deploying it (before it boots up - now I know lol)
<lazyPower> Valduare: if you want to specify values at time of deployment, i suggest using the yaml approach and specifying it during the deployment with --config=configuration.yaml
<Valduare> aye I tried that kept giving me errors
<Valduare> examples on the docs provided no clues
<Valduare> im speaking frankly - in order to help things along for new adopters like myself lol
<lazyPower> The docs are up on GitHub
<lazyPower> and pull requests are most certainly appreciated
<lazyPower> if you've got ideas on how phrasing, or call outs would help - feel free to contribute. Otherwise, i understand your frustration :) Keep at it, i promise you that it's easier than it appears
<Valduare> aye
<Valduare> hmm hook failed : install
<Valduare> ah there we go
<Valduare> well this is nice, it didnt install the 7.0 version again
<Valduare> lazyPower: is this correct? options:
<Valduare>         version: "/7.0"
<lazyPower> are you deploying the server or the web agent?
<lazyPower> i'm looking up the charm
<lazyPower> Valduare: that looks correct
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> both onto same instance
<lazyPower> Valduare: however that PPA only has 6.1
<lazyPower> https://launchpad.net/openobject-server/+packages
<lazyPower> so setting it to 7.0 is goign to fail
<Valduare> ah crapola
<Valduare> goot catch
<lazyPower> Valduare: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/openerp-server/+bug/1136952
<_mup_> Bug #1136952: Charms deploy OpenERP 6.1.1 and not OpenERP 7.0 <audit> <openerp-server (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1136952>
<lazyPower> also this is a known problem against the charm
<Valduare> so wonder if I can modify the charm
<Valduare> wait, where did you get that link
<Valduare> when I go to launchpad/openobject-server/7.0 it shows up fine
<lazyPower> i went to launchpad/openobject-server
<lazyPower> then clicked on the package resource at the bottom
<Valduare> noticed that juju destroy-service openerp-server   leaves all the files?
<lazyPower> I haven't deployed it, so no
<lazyPower> bug would you be so kind as to file a bug about that?
<lazyPower> s/bug/but/
<Valduare> sure
<Valduare> where at?
<Valduare> the last link?
<lazyPower> yep
<lazyPower> it needsa fresh bug
<lazyPower> not appended to that one - for clarification
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> submitted
<Valduare> any idea why its split into openerp-web and openerp-server ?
<lazyPower> Scaling purposes
<lazyPower> they are independent services
<Valduare> ah
<lazyPower> multiple front ends in different AZ's to keep latency down
<lazyPower> single back end, or vice versa
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> in these config.yaml files do they need to be in quotes?
<Valduare> ie version: “/7.0”    or version: /7.0
<Valduare> i get ERROR cannot parse settings data: YAML error: line 1: found character that cannot start any token
<lazyPower> no quotes are not necessary
<jose> hey guys, about bug #1299585, I think destroy-service never removes any files/programs/conf at all?
<_mup_> Bug #1299585: juju destroy-service openerp-server fails to remove any files <openerp-server (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299585>
<lazyPower> jose: the stop hook should clean up after the service
<Valduare> any idea about the line 1 error>
<jose> lazyPower: hmm, isn't the stop hook just supposed to stop the service?
<lazyPower> Valduare: i cant read your yaml since i havent seen it so no
<Valduare> i’ll pastebin
<lazyPower> jose: stop is called when the service is being torn down
<Valduare> but i coppied it in here
<lazyPower> jose: so its supposed to stop teh service and perform any cleanup
<Valduare> http://pastebin.com/jzxLTLhK
<Valduare> i’ve tried header with   options:     openerp-web:    etc
<lazyPower> Valduare: the format is service-name: <return><4 spaces> option: value
<lazyPower> yaml doesn't read tabs. it has to be spaces.
<Valduare> ah
<Valduare> that should be added to the doc’s lol
<lazyPower> or you should read up on how to write yaml ;)
<Valduare> yes but the doc’s should have a pointer to let me know that I didnt know something lol
<lazyPower> jose: ideally, your'e in a cloud environment where the machine is disposeable and each service is attached to its own machine. Thats why most stop hooks dont clean up the environment
<lazyPower> because its wasted cycles as the service is getting trashed. However, users of the manual provider are going to see all of this as machines aren't getting wiped.
<jose> lazyPower: so, before I do this push, should, let's say, the mailman charm, purge the installed packages on stop?
<jose> otherwise, I can just uncommit
<lazyPower> jose: that would be a good plan if you want to support users of the manual provider. Otherwise note the behavior in the readme and let the good times roll.
<lazyPower> you as the charm author are ultimately responsible for the behavior of the charm, and its up to whatever you want to support
<jose> I think it'd be nice, I'll add it :)
<lazyPower> if a user deploys the charm without reading the readme first, thats their bad  for not expecting the behavior.
<lazyPower> s/expecting/accepting
<Valduare> wait wait this is is 2014 us consumers dont want any responsibility lazyPower :P
<lazyPower> Valduare: i cant help it that people want genies. Juju is quite a bit of magic already - it doesn't grant 3 wishes on top of that.
<Valduare> hehe
<jose> :P
<Valduare> ok now that i’ve gotten my syntax correct it does look like its not capable of doing openerp 7
<Valduare> so that lp config option
<Valduare> I may be able to point it to the right bzr repo eh?
<lazyPower> give it a shot, if you get it working and submit a MP someone will review your owrk and you may make it into the charm store with that
<lazyPower> i know quite a few users will be thanking you for the patch :)
<Valduare> how can I download the charm and edit it and run locally
<lazyPower> Do you have charm tools installed?
<lazyPower> Valduare: brew install charm-tools && charm get openerp-server
<lazyPower> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/howto-vagrant-workflow.html
<Valduare> ty
<lazyPower> I also made a video if the text is TLDR
<lazyPower> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSLJ22ntPQA
<jose> lazyPower: hey, any idea of what a 'git add' error may mean? I haven't even ran git on my hook and it's giving me that error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7176420/
<lazyPower> i have not see that before :(
<jose> weird
<lazyPower> jose: actually it may be coming from juju itself, presently juju uses git for charm deployment versioning
<lazyPower> which causes interesting errors when there are merge conflicts, and what not. You can see this behavior by editing a hook on the service, and then updating the same lines in your charm and redeploying
<jose> will consider it, then
<Valduare> hmm its been stuck at install failed
<Valduare> cant destroy it to try again...
<lazyPower> read up on resolving errors Valduare
<lazyPower> if a machine is in an error state, it waits for user intervention
<lazyPower> you cant destroy, or progress until its resolved.
<Valduare> resolved openerp-web/0  says cant resolve cause its already resolved
<Valduare> looks like I broke juju
<lazyPower> its in a loop somewhere in a hook
<lazyPower> i've done that by sending too many commands while it was in an error state
<lazyPower> you can either wait for it to run its course and land on another error (or complete successfully)
<lazyPower> or destroy the machine with --force (if you are on 1.17.x) and start over with it
<lazyPower> by re-registering it in your machine pool
<Valduare> ok
<Valduare> now just says life dead in juju status for that machine heh
<Valduare> can I re-add it yet?
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: fyi, I'm about to start working in the queue. lmk if you're in it
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: i am not. I'm trying to figure out vlan trunking so i can get to my maas nodes
<lazyPower> nfs mounts are failing since its bidi communication :(
<marcoceppi> that sucks
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: WHY ARE YOU WORKING THE QUEUE ON YOUR BIRTHDAY?
<lazyPower> get outta here
<lemao> lazyPower: great video, thanks! Q: what is special about the custom JujuBox as opposed to a plain ubuntu-vagrant box plus a juju bootstrap?
<lazyPower> lemao: lemao the juju box comes with all the juju bits included
<lazyPower> you can do it manually but you'll need to write a provisioner statement to load the packages you need + bootstrap your environment. You get that all OOTB with the ubuntu-juju-precise vagrant box.
<lemao> lazyPower: ok, I was interested in using trusty and I created a simple bootstrap.sh to provision vagrant. But LXC used precise instead of trusty for the containers
<lazyPower> lemao: when we aren't so slammed with other things to do i'll be working on extending the vagrant story of juju, and producing some plugins for juju so you get all that goodness ootb
<lazyPower> one of the big draws for me with vagrant is an isolated testing environment. That way i ensure all my dependencies are met for CI and what not in the 00-setup script from charm add tests
<Valduare> hmm lazyPower I ran juju destroy-machine 2 —force and juju status shows it as dead, agent running
<Valduare> wont remove?
<lazyPower> interesting
<lazyPower> not sure why thats happening. Sounds like a bug
<weblife> wow hp small is cheaper then aws m1.small and better
<weblife> plus 300 credit!! awesome, im in!!!
<weblife> anyone know if they have similiar dns services though like route 53?
<lemao> lazyPower: I am also looking for a full dev/testing environment that I could 'switch' to ec2, for instance.
<lazyPower> lemao: meaning you test in EC2? or you test local and switch + deploy to ec2?
<lemao> lazyPower: and I am stuck with OSX for now so vagrant+virtualbox is required
<lemao> lazyPower: latter
<lazyPower> then the juju vagrant image is your key to success
<marcoceppi> weblife: yeah, they have a DNS server
<marcoceppi> service*
<lazyPower> lemao: that or join the jedi academy and run ubuntu native on your apple hardware :)
<Valduare> so I may have to destroy entire environment to fix this?
<lazyPower> Valduare: i wouldn't think so, no. have you tried rebooting the vm guest through your esxi VM Manager?
<lemao> lazyPower: :-) I have been circling around that thought now for months ...
<lazyPower> worst case scenario is you reprovision the vm and re-add it.
<lazyPower> lemao: i have a MBA using reFind and it works extremely well. I recently picked up an XPS13 and have all but abandoned the apple hardware save for testing brew packaging and vagrant stuff
<lazyPower> I'm actually considering selling it and picking up a mac mini to run on my network somewhere that i can remote into, keep it tucked away in a dark corner of my house
<Valduare> ya I rebooted it
<Valduare> havnt rebooted the juju bootstrap vm is that needed?
<lazyPower> i dont think so
<mischief> are there any juju developers here?
<Valduare> ok i’ll try blowing the vm away and starting fresh
<mischief> lazyPower maybe?
<lazyPower> mischief: i'm not a core developer. I work on charms and community help/outreach
<lemao> lazyPower: I will have to take the plunge at some point
* lazyPower changed the topic of #juju to:  Welcome!! Docs: http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs || FAQ: http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || Review Queue: http://goo.gl/9yBZuv || Unanswered Questions: http://goo.gl/dNj8CP
<lemao> lazyPower: is there a trusty JujuBox somewhere? Or where can I find the sources for the precise JujuBox?
<lazyPower> lemao: unfortunately, the process to build those vagrant boxes remains full of mysticism and voodoo - i do however have some preliminary scripts using veewee to build your own basebox. The size was pretty hefty though (~800mb)
<lazyPower> lemao: there are some baseline trusty boxes here: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/trusty/
<lazyPower> i dont think any of the juju boxes for trusty have been built yet.
<lazyPower> and if you want to get started building your own baseboxes - you can build off my work here: https://github.com/chuckbutler/juju-vagrant-veewee-definitions
#juju 2014-03-30
<jose> marcoceppi: hbase color issue fixed
<marcoceppi> jose: much better!
<jose> \o/
<mischief> lazyPower: i see
<mischief> lazyPower: i ask because i have a small amount of interest in using juju on plan 9
<lazyPower> mischief: i unfortunately do not know what plan9 is.
<mischief> there are a few cases in the code where the syscall package is used, and certain symbols used in that package are not available on plan 9
<marcoceppi> mischief: I might be able to help answer questions, most code developers are in #juju-dev and only usually around during week days
<mischief> right, well unless either of you write go and/or work on juju code, then i'm talking to a wall here :-)
<mischief> i'll check out #juju-dev.
<jose> marcoceppi: have a second?
<jose> I think amulet needs some fixing on its email address (amulet@dummy-user.tld)
<Valduare> morning guys
<Valduare> how do you remove dead machines
<lemao> lazypower_travel: thanks for the veewee link. It seems that this sums up the pieces installed on the JujuBox image: https://github.com/chuckbutler/juju-vagrant-veewee-definitions/blob/master/ubuntu-trusty-alpha2/apt.sh
<Valduare> anyone around?
<lemao> Got a "agent-state-info: 'hook failed: "install"'" while deploying juju-gui onto a local environment. How do I debug this?
<Valduare> why cant I terminate this machine...
<hazmat> mischief, you should talk to rogpeppe1
<hazmat> re plan9
<mischief> he works on juju?
<rogpeppe1> hazmat, mischief: i'm here :-)
<hazmat> mischief, he does.. he's also a plan 9 devotee ;-)
<rogpeppe1> mischief: i do
<rogpeppe1> mischief: and i am
<mischief> i knew he was a 9fan
<mischief> s/he/you/ :)
<hazmat> marcoceppi, anything i can do to help re markdown doc conversion?
<mischief> rogpeppe1: with some patches, juju-core/cmd/juju can run on plan 9
<rogpeppe1> mischief: nice
<mischief> but it requires fixing up several references to syscall package
<rogpeppe1> mischief: client side only, presumably
<rogpeppe1> mischief: ah, signals, presumably
<mischief> mostly, yes.
<mischief> ; ls -l
<mischief> --rwxr-xr-x M 103 mischief mischief 21693804 Mar 29 16:44 juju
<mischief> ; file juju
<mischief> juju: 386 plan 9 executable
<rogpeppe1> mischief: awesome
<mischief> i wasn't able to bootstrap, but after copying over a amazon.jenv, i could spin up wordpress and mysql on ec2
<Valduare> hi guys- I cant seem to get juju to destroy a machine, it just shows up in juju status as “dead”
<rogpeppe1> mischief: a juju filesystem would be cool
<mischief> rogpeppe1: what i'd *really* like is to be able to manage plan 9 vms with something akin to juju
<rogpeppe1> mischief: and would actually be a much more efficient way to access juju than the usual "connect every time" cmd line
<rogpeppe1> mischief: do you have a p9 amazon image?
<mischief> e.g i make one fileserver, then make an auth and two cpu server, and just add-relation them to the fileserver
<mischief> no
<rogpeppe1> mischief: aw
<mischief> i don't use amazon honestly
<rogpeppe1> mischief: fair enuf
<mischief> i am more interested in juju on openstack
<mischief> i tried to find richard miller's AMI he made ~2y ago but couldn't find the ami id
<mischief> anyways, i fear that changing the syscall package references might break UNIX systems
<Valduare> anyone know?
<mischief> so all that stuff would probably need to go in to _plan9.go and _unix.go files
<lazypower_travel> lemao: Yeah, I just wish I knew the secret sauce to compress the images to 200mb like our official baseboxes
<mischief> bzip2?
<lazypower_travel> mischief: its more than that. Even after bzip2'ing the image file its still ~ 600mb
<Valduare> how can I juju add-machine with a port?
<Valduare> ssh port I mean
<Valduare> apparently you cant add-machines from mac
<lazypower_travel> Valduare: user@host:port
<Valduare> tried that
<Valduare> didnt like it
<Valduare> could not resolv hostname nodename nor servname provided, or not known
<Valduare> I can ssh into it fine
<Valduare> even setup ssh/config file and that works for connections as well
<Valduare> brb booting into ubuntu
<lemao> am I being too brave trying to use local juju with default-series= trusty? I get a "ERROR charm not found: cs:trusty/juju-gui"
<rick_h_> lemao: yes, the gui isn't published to trusty yet
<lemao> rick_h_: so is my path of least resistance using a precise vagrant box and precise all the way down?
<rick_h_> lemao: yes
<vorlon_> hi folks
<vorlon_> I'm trying to do a 'juju bootstrap' on ec2 today using the juju-core in trusty, and I'm running into an error that looks an awful lot like bug #1299671
<_mup_> Bug #1299671: Juju 1.17.1 fails to bootstrap on Saucy ec2 <juju-core:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299671>
<vorlon> if this is user error, could somebody please lart me?
<vorlon> hmm, and when I retry with juju running under strace, it seems to work
<lemao_> what does 'instance-state: missing' means?
<vorlon> so, can anyone tell me how to force juju to use a t1.micro instance on ec2?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/52021/how-do-i-adjust-the-instance-size-that-juju-uses says "cpu-power=0", but I still wind up with an m1.small
<vorlon> (rather an opaque mapping of constraints to the underlying ec2 implementations...)
<jose> lemao: is that on the local provider?
<jose> vorlon: --constraints "cpu-power=0 mem=512M"
<jose> vorlon: at least that's how I've been managing to keep up with the free tier (if that's what you're looking for :) )
<vorlon> jose: that's exactly what I'm looking for, thanks ;)
<vorlon> (paying money for a juju bootstrap node, feh ;)
<jose> vorlon: I've been using it for testing and let me give you a heads up: you may end up paying a couple cents for exceeding I/O requests, it's $0.05 per million after the 2 free million you get
<vorlon> oh, I suppose I can probably afford that
<jose> yeah :)
<lemao> jose: yes, it is a local provider (OSX, vagrant)
<jose> lemao: sorry, but I don't have an idea what that means - though the machine works even though it says that (previously experienced that)
<weblife> anyone seen this stratum error on run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7182140/
<weblife> not sure if something changed in the repo's or if I accidentally changed something in my install package.
<weblife> opps
<weblife> wrong channel
#juju 2015-03-23
<AskUbuntu> Can not install juju from "go install" | http://askubuntu.com/q/600133
<AskUbuntu> juju no matching tools found for constraint | http://askubuntu.com/q/600168
<schkovich> how one can suggest enchantment to juju documentation? open ticket at launchpad?
<rick_h_> schkovich: submit an issue or a pull request here: https://github.com/juju/docs thanks!
<schkovich> ok
<schkovich> will do
<apuimedo> gnuoy: are the test_utils of neutron-api in any pip package like charm-helpers?
<apuimedo> They are quite handy and I would prefer not having to copy them around ;-)
<gnuoy> no, I don't believe they ever made it over there
<gnuoy> apuimedo, yes, agreed
<apuimedo> ok, so for the moment I'll copy test_utils to my charms
<apuimedo> gnuoy: should I file a bug for it to be included in charmhelpers?
<gnuoy> apuimedo, good plan
<apuimedo> gnuoy: do you have some license header I can put on it?
<ctlaugh> Hello, I am curious about the timeline of when changes make it into the release version of charms.  I have a proposed change pending review, and was wondering if I could expect it to be picked up before the next release, or if it's too late.
<apuimedo> ctlaugh: for the most official charms the releases are on april and october
<apuimedo> so...
<apuimedo> tight tight
<ctlaugh> apuimedo: This is for nova-compute
<apuimedo> yup, this is one of those ;-)
<ctlaugh> I submitted it on 3/12
<apuimedo> ctlaugh: I'm not on the openstack charmers team, gnuoy is
<lukasa> If I deploy multiple of the same charm at once, will Juju run each one's 'event loop' (for want of a better term) individually? Put another way, may multiple charm instances be processing their 'start' hooks at the same time?
<jose> hey marcoceppi_, ~nicopace/trusty/mysql/scaling-test is still on revq but not existant
<marcoceppi_> jose: ta, removing
<jose> marcoceppi_: same with niedbalski/trusty/memcached/replication, paulgear/trusty/nrpe-external-master/fix-duplicate-rsync-entries, matsubara/trusty/mysql/bug-1410847
<marcoceppi_> jose: thanks, removed
<jose> thanks!
<jose> who should I talk to about the ci builds?
<lp|sprint> jose: wrt testing?
<jrwren> any charmers have examples of charms using charmhelpers Services Framework? I'd like to see an example other than MySQL :)
<aisrael> jrwren: yes. https://github.com/juju-solutions/siege
<jrwren> aisrael: thank you.
<aisrael> jrwren: np. I've been digging into it a lot lately, so feel free to ping me.
<jrwren> aisrael: ooh! actions!
<jrwren> is that in an official release now?
<aisrael> jrwren: it's in 1.23, which just released alpha
<jrwren> excellent!
<lp|sprint> aisrael: yo
<aisrael> lp|sprint: Yoooooooo
<lp|sprint> https://code.launchpad.net/~aisrael/charms/trusty/memcached/noipv6/+merge/249707 <- dirty merge. Looks like it changed from underneath you - can you confirm its still applicable?
<aisrael> lp|sprint: Yeah, I need to revisit that. I'm not sure that's a valid fix anymore.
<lp|sprint> ack. will comment as so - Thanks for taking a look
<AskUbuntu> juju Provisioning in parallel or multicasting | http://askubuntu.com/q/600430
<jcastro> cory_fu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/595511/where-can-i-find-documentation-about-the-python-charm-helpers
<cory_fu> The first link in that question is the correct docs, we just need to make that more obvious in our docs
<cory_fu> tvansteenburgh: https://github.com/whitmo/jujubox/blob/master/charmbox.md
<cory_fu> The only change I had to make to the docker run command was adding "--net=host"
<jose> lp|sprint: yes, wrt testing. one of my tests got aborted on ci directly
#juju 2015-03-24
<lp|sprint> jose: there's a lot of variables there - i would take notes for our wednesday call
<jose> ack
<lp|sprint> jose: thing is, we may or may not have a good answer there. we run into the same papercuts
<jose> that's fine
<apuimedo> gnuoy: ping
<gnuoy> apuimedo, hi
<apuimedo> Hi
<apuimedo> gnuoy: I'm getting some errors running tests on charm-helpers
<apuimedo> File "/home/celebdor/code/midonet-charms/mem-manager/.venv2/lib/python2.7/site-packages/charmhelpers/core/services/helpers.py", line 157, in __init__
<apuimedo>     super(HttpRelation).__init__(self, *args, **kwargs)
<apuimedo> TypeError: must be type, not HttpRelation
<apuimedo> that super statement does not look py2 nor py3 compliant to me
<gnuoy> apuimedo, it looks ok to me, I haven't been having problems running the unit tests. let me retry
<apuimedo> the old one used to be:
<apuimedo> super(Child, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<apuimedo> the new one is supposed to be
<apuimedo> super().__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<gnuoy> apuimedo, lp:charm-helper tests are passing cleanly for me
<apuimedo> mmm
<apuimedo> python2, 3 or both?
<gnuoy> apuimedo, running the test makefile target which runs both
<apuimedo> in any case, shouldn't it be: super(MysqlRelation).__init__(self, *args, **kwargs)
<apuimedo> if it's the MysqlRelation class?
<gnuoy> apuimedo, I have no idea what is in you charmhelpers/core/services/helpers.py given it seems to be different from trunk so it's hard to say
<gnuoy> * your
<apuimedo> gnuoy: it's retrieved with pip
<apuimedo> automatically with my Makefile
<gnuoy> apuimedo, it seems not to be trunk as trunk tests are passing
<apuimedo> gnuoy: check out the version of pypi
<gnuoy> apuimedo, are you on revno 341 /
<gnuoy> ?
<apuimedo> (after all, it's what's being pulled with the default charm setup.py
<apuimedo> it was 322
<gnuoy> so that seems old
<gnuoy> apuimedo, I think we may be on cross-purposes somehow
<apuimedo> yes, probably a new pypi release should be done
<apuimedo> gnuoy: or it should be based on charm-helpers/stable
<apuimedo> note it was updated on 17th of this month
<gnuoy> apuimedo, for the openstack charms the charmhelpers dir is populated by branching directly from  lp:charm-helpers into the hooks directly
<gnuoy> s/ hooks directly/hooks directory/
<apuimedo> I know. My concern is that when you do `charm create` and it pregenerates some setup.py that goes to pip for getting the helpers
<apuimedo> it will get 0.2.3 currently
<apuimedo> which has this issue
<apuimedo> so. Should I expect a fix on the pypi version or should I branch stable in my repo?
<gnuoy> apuimedo, ok, that makes sense, I thought your were trying to land a change to charm helpers
<apuimedo> gnuoy: no. Just alerting of a problem in the distributed version
<apuimedo> sorry if I was not clear enough
<gnuoy> apuimedo, no problem at all, thank you for reporting the issue.
<apuimedo> gnuoy: you're welcome
<apuimedo> gnuoy: so I guess it's better that I pin the stable version on my tree
<apuimedo> for now
<gnuoy> apuimedo, I would follow the same path as the other openstack charms. create a charm-helpers-hooks.yaml pointing at lp:charm-helpers , list the modules you need and create a sync make file target
<apuimedo> ok ;-)
<apuimedo> good. It worked fine with the pinning
<schkovich> rick_h_: done. https://github.com/juju/docs/pull/311
<Muntaner> hello guys
<Muntaner> can I run juju over a net that does not have internet connection?
<Muntaner> cos I need juju to deploy some basic services without internet access
<Muntaner> in some subnets
<jrwren> Muntaner: yes and to do so  you will need your own simplestreams services.
<Muntaner> jrwren, I already have them
<Muntaner> jrwren, the problem is that I can't give the floating IPs to those machines
<Muntaner> since they don't have a direct internet access
<Muntaner> (it is a private openstack cloud)
<Muntaner> jrwren, so, I can't connect to the machines, and can't even bootstrap
<jrwren> Muntaner: I don't know.
<jrwren> Muntaner: ignoring juju, if you start a nova instance do you have connectivity to it? You'll need that.
<Muntaner> jrwren, yes, but the VM does not have access to the intetnet
<gnuoy> jamespage, If you have a sec could you take a look at the two tiny mps associated with Bug 1435902 pls?
<jrwren> Muntaner: internet is irrelevant. connectivity from where you are running juju to the openstack environment is important.
<mup> Bug #1435902: services error deploying to next due to bad mtu setting <quantum-gateway (Juju Charms Collection):New for gnuoy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435902>
<Muntaner> jrwren, since I'm launching the bootstrap on a subnet that has no internet access, if I don't use floating IPs I can't "talk" to the machines. So, the bootstrap hangs at "attempting to connect at ... "
<jamespage> gnuoy, +1's
<jrwren> Muntaner: I won't pretend to understand. Sorry :(
<gnuoy> Muntaner, that machine that you're doing the juju deployment from is outside of the openstack cloud ?
<gnuoy> jamespage, thanks
<Muntaner> jrwren, don't worry, I know it's a "strange" configuration :)
<Muntaner> gnuoy, maybe I can explain it better with an image
<Muntaner> gnuoy, http://i59.tinypic.com/2jevkwp.png
<Muntaner> I'm trying to bootstrap juju on the purple subnet
<Muntaner> now I'm giving to that subnet internet access via the router... but in a normal use, I don't want to do that
<mrhatch_> can anyone answer a few questions about juju and maas?
<mrhatch_> We are looking at juju and maas to solve cm problems in a physical environment.  My big question is do I have to dedicate a machine to manage juju for every environment I want to deploy
<mrhatch_> for instance we have a project that uses tomcat and mysql on a single machine and another that uses apache, django and mysql on two machines
<mrhatch_> I realize that I may have to write the charms to deploy those services in that configuration, but do I need a server dedicated to managing each of those?
<mrhatch_> and would I need yet another set of servers to manage the test and development servers?
<schkovich> if i am getting you correctly you would need to have a several environments and switch between those
<schkovich> if you are by dedicated machine to manage juju referring to the machine on which juju client will reside
<schkovich> im not sure about state servers
<mrhatch_> yeah that is what I was wondering if I needed a dedicated machine for managing juju
<mrhatch_> for each environment
<schkovich> we have a several environments and each environment has it's own juju state server
<schkovich> but again in our case it makes sense
<schkovich> perhaps you could have several containers and in each container state server running and place all containers on a single physical server
<schkovich> or several vms running on a single physical server
<schkovich> but again someone more knowledgeable might have better answer :)
<gnuoy> jamespage, thanks
<mrhatch_> I am just getting started with all of this so I am not sure what the best way to go about it is.  The idea of having state servers running on vm's is an good suggestion, of course that means I would need a more robust maas environment to manage the different networks
<mrhatch_> or possibly just use the second NIC in each server to manage them all from a single internal network
<schkovich> true that
<mrhatch_> at this point I am still playing with both maas and juju on some old laptops and virtual box vm's at home with a linksys router running the subnet
<mrhatch_> still having DNS issues too
<mrhatch_> maas team thinks they will be fixed if I upgrade to 1.7 which is my next task when I get back to the house
<schkovich> im using both maas and juju in virtual environments
<schkovich> can't help much with physical environments setup
<mrhatch_> have you ever had problems with logging in to a server provisioned by maas?  Sometimes it seems like my keys aren't going across with the build even though they are in the maas gui
<schkovich> nope
<mrhatch_> I think I am going to write a blog post about the next trip through the setup...
<schkovich> but i had similar problems when juju agent is not running or in odd state
<mrhatch_> what version of maas are you running now?
<mrhatch_> I haven't even installed juju on this go around yet
<aisrael> Charmers, here's a list of reviews currently in the queue that need a charmer's attention: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10671316/
<dpb1> Hi all -- how can I find out the JUJU_UNIT_NAME while doing 'juju run'?
<jog> sinzui, No space left on device
<sinzui> :(
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: you should be able to `echo $JUJU_UNIT_NAME` when doing juju-run
<dpb1> marcoceppi_: no dice. :(  nothing JUJU in the environment (I really thought I've used that before, but can't find anything documented).
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: depending on what you're doing and how patcient you can be, juju actions are in 1.23-beta1 which gives you more structure around juju-run
<rick_h_> dpb1: nothing $JUJU_ in there? That sounds broken. I could have sworn juju run ran in full hook context?
<dpb1> rick_h_: same. :(   echo $JUJU_UNIT_NAME gives nothing, trying 'set, env, compgen -v', all show nothing 'JUJU_'
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: are you doing juju run against the unit or the machine number?
<dpb1> marcoceppi_: --all, let me try some variation
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: ah, that might be it
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: I know that juju run --machine will just use SSH, while --unit will do it as a hook context
<marcoceppi_> all may be the same way as --machine
<dpb1> w.t.h.
<dpb1> :)
 * dpb1 checks
<dpb1> --service has the JUJU_ ones
<dpb1> nice job marco
<dpb1> marcoceppi_: now, I can confirm that ssh is not involved, but it certainly is different
<dpb1> I can kinda see why juju run --machine does not run in a hook context
<dpb1> I guess --all is shorthand for all machines, not all units
<dpb1> --all  (= false)
<dpb1>     run the commands on all the machines
<dpb1> very interesting
<dpb1> thx, that helps
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: yeah, I'm going to raise a bug with core, it shouldn't be too hard to have --machine use the machine-agent like it does the unit-agent
<marcoceppi_> but you still wouldn't get things like JUJU_UNIT_NAME since if you --to you'd have conflicting values
<dpb1> marcoceppi_: yes, I can understand.  would be nice to have --service 'all' or something
<marcoceppi_> yeah
<dpb1> --unit all too
<dpb1> I guess --all-units or similar
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: yeah
<dpb1> marcoceppi_: if you have that bug, let me know, I'll subscribe the appropriate people
<dpb1> (when you have...)
<marcoceppi_> dpb1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1435999
<mup> Bug #1435999: juju run should have an --all-units option, --all is ambiguous and confusing <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435999>
<dpb1> marcoceppi_: danke
<AskUbuntu> Update someone else's chrams in the juju charm store | http://askubuntu.com/q/600802
<Guest51625> Juan Negron or Tom Haddon | May I ask one of you a quick question regarding Haproxy and SSL
<aisrael> marcoceppi_: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulgear/charms/precise/nrpe-external-master/fix-duplicate-rsync-entries/+merge/250248
 * web would greatly appreciate some insight about what I may be missing when trying to use SSL based node.js application with Haproxy.  I am using the following hooks ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/10672089/ ) and cant understand the error coming from the reverse server ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/10672447/ ).  GUI shot:  http://ibin.co/1vxjz6hLgSMJ
<lp|sprint> jose: did you see? :)
<jose> wat? wat?!
<web> oops
<web> sorry
<jose> lp|sprint: what's going on?!
<lp|sprint> jose: http://review.juju.solutions/ - look at those numbers
<jose> lp|sprint: you. all. are. awesome.
<lp|sprint> it was all aisrael, cory_fu, and marcoceppi_
<jose> kudos to them, great job guys!
<web> wow the review dash is nice and organized now and days
<aisrael> ^5 guys
<lp|sprint> web: yeah, we've been working on upping the ante on UX
<jose> lp|sprint: you know that if you guys need me, I'm here to give you a hand
<jose> so, any merges that have approve community and need charmer merging, please pass them on to me and I can take care of them
<aisrael> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/trusty/kibana/update-defaults-to-4/+merge/250379
<lp|sprint> web: i'm trying ot pull up your pastebins but it looks like our network is tanking here at the sprint :(
<web> lp|sprint:  Thank you I appreciate it.  No rush I have a feeling I am off on my configuration parameters.  I also just notices a note about Haproxy on Tusky.  Gonna try a precise based charm for now.  I have set haproxy up plenty but never with SSL.
<web> trusky
<lp|sprint> IIRC ssl with haproxy was touchy with the charm atm. aisrael has some experience there i think.
<web> It seems to be stuck in an infinite loop of some sort because the connection doen't timeout
<aisrael> lp|sprint: that was rabbitmq. I haven't touched haproxy today
<lp|sprint> aisrael: i was thinking back w/ the reddit bundle. weren't you working with haproxy as the reverse proxy server?
<web> I sent Juan and Tom a message also since their the maintainers
<aisrael> lp|sprint: yeah, that's been an issue wrt complex configurations, but I think a merge just landed that may help with that.
<web> aisrael: Thanks for the heads up, there are a couple relating to ssl for merging.  https://code.launchpad.net/charms/trusty/+source/haproxy
<mwenning> stokachu, openstack-install is basically a wrapper around juju-deployer, correct?
<stokachu> mwenning: uh no
<mwenning> ok.
<mwenning> stokachu, elucidate please
<stokachu> juju-deployer is only used with landscape autopilot as thats what they use to deploy
<stokachu> otherwise is our own stuff
<web> seems all the newest ssl merges were made.  Not sure if I caught the merge or not.  Cross fingers and tries again.
<web> 6 hours is what I mean by just merged
<mwenning> stokachu, thx.
<AskUbuntu> SSL Node.js Charms with Haproxy | http://askubuntu.com/q/600880
 * web having trouble.  Feels he is overlooking something. http://askubuntu.com/q/600880/88546
<web> Isn't the room bot supposed to announce new questions???
<aisrael> web: it did, about a half hour ago :)
<web> okay must have timed out for a min
#juju 2015-03-25
<aisrael> web: I responded to your question
<flying_nomad> hi there, testing juju 1.22 with MAAS 1.7
<flying_nomad> after bootstraping to kvm node
<flying_nomad> machine-0: 2015-03-25 00:44:39 DEBUG juju.mongo open.go:122 TLS handshake failed: x509: certificate is valid for localhost, juju-apiserver, <juju-bootstrap-node-name-here>, not juju-mongodb
<flying_nomad> after bootstrap it works but when jujud-machine-0 process is restarted (or host is restarted)
<flying_nomad> above happens
<flying_nomad> and environment becomes unusable, nothing works because API fails to start
<flying_nomad> any idea?
<flying_nomad> 1.20 with same MAAS 1.7 was working fine
<web> I haven't
<web> oops
<web> typos:x
<jamespage> gnuoy, if you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charm-helpers/openstack-snippets/+merge/254057
<jamespage> doing a few snippet refactoring for kilo templates
<gnuoy> jamespage, approved. If you get a sec I have a larger mp https://code.launchpad.net/~gnuoy/charm-helpers/neutron-shuffle/+merge/253958
<gnuoy> mostly stolen from quantum-gateway apart from NeutronAPIContext
<jamespage> gnuoy, +1 and merged
<gnuoy> fantastic, thank you
<apuimedo> gnuoy: if a charm does not require any configuration, should it have a config.yaml?
<marcoceppi_> apuimedo: no, it should be ommited
<apuimedo> marcoceppi_: thanks ;-)
<apuimedo> marcoceppi_: I guess then hookenv.config will return {}, right?
<apuimedo> or None?
<marcoceppi_> apuimedo: probably {}, not sure the implications
<apuimedo> marcoceppi_: is there the possibility that something breaks?
<apuimedo> i.e., is it tested?
<marcoceppi_> apuimedo: well if there's no config.yaml why even invoke hookenv.config?
<apuimedo> true ;-)
<marcoceppi_> apuimedo: it'll parse however juju handle config-get without config, which should just be {}
<apuimedo> it's just that I took neutron-api's charm test module and I'm making it into a test utility that can be used by any charm
<Muntaner> hello guys
<Muntaner> I need to be free in what distro I launch with my charms: CentOS, Kali, etc... can I actually do that with juju?
<lp|sprint> Muntaner: we're getting support landing for centos this cycle, along with windows
<lp|sprint> and debian
<stub> mbruzek: Did you see my comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1419116 ? It explains in more detail the problems  I'm seeing with the test environment and some of the pollution I've spotted.
<mup> Bug #1419116: New trusty/cassandra charm <Juju Charms Collection:Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419116>
<lp|sprint> I dont have an ETA on when it will be available, but i know that preliminary support is being landed between maas and juju for these "series"
<lp|sprint> stub: we did, we're talking about it now actually
<lp|sprint> stub: we're looking at containerizing our CI to get a better level of isolation and a distributable tool that will mirror CI a whole lot better than just saying "Run bundletester on your local setup"
<mbruzek> stub: Yes thank you for the additional details. tvansteenburgh is taking a look at that.  We are discussing a new way to isolate the tests better with docker.
<mbruzek> thanks lp|sprint
<stub> lp|sprint: Yeah, without isolation its a timebomb (the python3 unittests *have* passed before, so this is new)
<stub> lp|sprint: We have solved this problem before with thinks like the Ubuntu build daemons, but that is probably overkill for this.
<lp|sprint> I'm not familiar with them - but yeah. This isn't a new problem :)
<lp|sprint> I dont think we are re-engineering the wheel - but having a distributable docker container to leverage for your testing would be a big win in terms of isolation, and reusable everywhere
<lp|sprint> stub: one of the things we've been looking at is taking whitmo's charmbox/jujubox as the base, and using that directly in jenkins to handle our isolation
<stub> yes. I was thinking lxc container, but docker is distributable and probably a better choice.
<stub> I'd actually love to not install juju at all on my actual machine, and have everything isolated in a VM.
<lp|sprint> you can do that today with jujubox/charmbox
<stub> I will look into that.
<lp|sprint> https://github.com/whitmo/jujubox
<lp|sprint> stub: you may want to use charmbox over jujubox - as it comes pre-installed with a lot of the common author deps
<lp|sprint> like charmtools, bundletester, venv, et-al
<stub> really low googlejuice on both jujubox and charmbox. I'd hate to see what I turned up with safesearch off.
<stub> Ahh, there we go.
<Muntaner> lp|sprint,
<Muntaner> when is the support for CentOS, debian and windows released?
<lp|sprint> Muntaner: I dont have an ETA on when it will be available, but i know that preliminary support is being landed between maas and juju for these "series"
<lp|sprint> as is, windows support has snuck in during the 1.21 release, they may already be there for the other series - however - if the images aren't listed in simple streams its not officially supported.
<mbruzek> stub charmbox is what we use to run tests.
<lp|sprint> Muntaner: i'm going to guess months (I try to keep info like this in the public channel so others can benefit) - but thats hard for me to call as i dont work on core - so i don't really hae the insight into when that will land
<Muntaner> lp|sprint, thanks
<Muntaner> lp|sprint, thanks
<lp|sprint> Muntaner: i would suggest to email the list, as someone thats working on the integration will more than likely be able to reply with more info on when it will land.
<marcoceppi_> stub: mbruzek it's what we're looking to use to run tests in. It's a docker container with isolation
<mbruzek> marcoceppi_: I already use it for testing/reviewing charms.
<Muntaner> lp|sprint, thanks, how can I do that? never did it
<marcoceppi_> Muntaner: butit's not usedon CI yet
<lp|sprint> Muntaner: email juju@lists.ubuntu.com
<lp|sprint> i'm not sure what marcoceppi_ was trying to say there, i think he's in 2 conversations
<stub> marcoceppi_: yeah, I'll give it a shot tomorrow but you are more than welcome to beat me to it at the sprint :)
<stub> marcoceppi_: If you haven't seen it already, have a look at amuletfixture.py in either my cassandra or the enable-integration-tests postgresql branch. You might want it in amulet core.
<marcoceppi_> stub: awesome, thanks. I'll take a look at that and possibly put it in as amulet.fixture in the next release
<Muntaner> guys, I have use floating-ip = true in my environemnts.yaml. I want to be able to deploy a service without a floating-ip, can I?
<web> aisreal: Thank you again.  Your changes stopped the load failure on config-change but now a new issue "503 NO SERVER FOUND".  Hopefully I can hash this out real quick.
<web> aisrael
<web> oops
<aisrael> web: Excellent good to hear!
<web> ;)
<web> aisrael: sorry to bug, but in that yaml model you made is `demo` is the name of the haproxy server?
<aisrael> web: demo was the name of the charm I wrote to test it, so in your case it would be mindproject
<aisrael> web: can you juju ssh haproxy/0 and pastebin the /etc/haproxy/haproxy.cfg file?
<web> aisrael: sure deal.  let me try this fix real quick.
<web> aisrael: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679715/
<aisrael> web: I think I see the problem. private-address is returning the internal amazon hostname.
<web> aisrael: making sure the right address is associated
<web> isn't supposed to be
<web> I thought that was one of the beautiful things about haproxy is it hides the actual server
<aisrael> what about getting public-address?
<web> or is it because of ssl I have to use public?
<aisrael> Hmm. Maybe you're right
<aisrael> from the haproxy machine, can you ping that internal hostname?
<web> aisrael: 82 packets sent and received with 0 loss http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679750/
<aisrael> Does haproxy.log show anything relevant?
<web> aisrael: gonna try and replace it with the internal ip instead of dns
<web> oh good idea :x  haven't even looked(i know, stupied)
<web> aisrael: the juju default log shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679839/.  Is there another Haproxy log beside `/var/lib/haproxy/dev/log`(present) and `/var/log/haproxy.log`(missing) I should maybe look at?
<aisrael> There should be a /var/log/haproxy.log (or /var/log/haproxy/haproxy.log). Are you sure your service is listening on port 80?
<web> i am reading that but its not there
<web> sudo tail -v -n 1 /var/log/{syslog,messages,haproxy-*} <--should return all logs
<web> but looking in there only related log is juju
<web> there is supposed to be `/var/log/messages` also
<web> not there
<BungalowBoy> Hi folks, does anyone have any experience of deploying juju to Azure and can offer some help?
<jcastro> what's the issue?
<BungalowBoy> It doesn't work :)
<BungalowBoy> More specifically:
<BungalowBoy> Bootstrap fails
<BungalowBoy> ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: PUT request failed: BadRequest - XML Schema validation error in network configuration at line 39,18. (http code 400: Bad Request)
<jcastro> what version of juju?
<BungalowBoy> stable from the ppa: 1.22.0-0ubuntu1~14.10.2~juju1 running from my utopic desktop
<web> aisrael: The thing that is getting me is the only ports ever referenced are 80 and 82.  I opened 443 to the haproxy server in hopes it was an oversight, but no.
<web> aisrael: I am trying the self signed option but still nothing here are my new logs and config setup.  Think I am gonna try a public NS to see if it works like you thought.
<aisrael> web: The thing you want to make sure is that you can reach the mindproject unit on port 80 and 443
<BungalowBoy> I'm guessing my problem is related to the fact I'm trying to deploy a juju environment to an Azure subscription that already has networking and subnets set up
<web> aisrael: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679974/ (conf) http://paste.ubuntu.com/10679983/ (log)  I thought maybe I could at least get though with a warning on the cert, but nope.  Gonna revert back and try messing with the config for 443 instead of public first, then I'll try public.
<jcastro> sinzui, ^^ any ideas for BungalowBoy?
<BungalowBoy> Looking at the source code for juju-core shows a hard coded network http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~go-bot/juju-core/trunk/view/head:/provider/azure/environ.go
<BungalowBoy> but I'm no coder so I could be wrong
<sinzui> BungalowBoy, That happens a lot on azure. CI often fails and retries
<sinzui> BungalowBoy, Azure is very slow at cleaning up resources. so after a failure, instance and networks take a 30 minutes to be removed before you can try bootstrapping again. Juju often doesn't have permission to clean up after a problem because Azure is blocking
<BungalowBoy> @sinzui thanks. excuse my ignorance but what is CI?
<sinzui> BungalowBoy, you can try renaming the juju-environment to minimise the reuse of existing networks and containers
<sinzui> BungalowBoy, I run Juju's CI. It deploys stable and test juju's to verify cloud-health and juju's health
<BungalowBoy> Commandline interface?
<BungalowBoy> my environment.yaml file is set up correctly, I run 'juju bootstrap -e azure --constraints instance-type=Small' from bash and get the above error
<BungalowBoy> I haven't defined networking anywhere
<sinzui> BungalowBoy, Continuous Integration: We can see that Azure hasn't been very reliable. Each red/blue do it an hour;y health check http://juju-ci.vapour.ws:8080/view/Cloud%20Health/job/test-cloud-azure/
<BungalowBoy> the Azure subscription I'm trying to bootstrap has a 172.16.x.x network
<BungalowBoy> ah, so juju doesn't currently work with Azure very well at all then!
<sinzui> BungalowBoy, "PUT request failed: BadRequest" means Azure's own resources are not available when they needed to be. There is little you or Juju can do about it
<BungalowBoy> oh the joys of MS! :)
<BungalowBoy> well thanks for taking the time @jcastro and @sinzui, guess I'm going to have to rethink
<jcastro> sinzui, hey since I already bothered you once, any ideas on this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/600168/juju-no-matching-tools-found-for-constraint
<sinzui> jcastro, I am not making progress on that one, which is also https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1435644
<mup> Bug #1435644: private cloud:( environment is openstack )index file has no data for cloud <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435644>
<jcastro> oh good, it's the same person at least
<sinzui> jcastro, The failure is talking to the openstack, but I know know why since he clearly got a working instance
<web> aisrael: Progress!!!! Now I am getting through on port 80 but when I force HTTPS it wont connect on 443 and now returns a 504 timeout response
<web> aisrael: But progress!!!
<aisrael> web: Excellent! I think there's something in Haproxy's readme about ssl needing to use apache.
<web> aisrael: It looked to me what it was saying was that if you want to serve your own ssl certs then the common method is for apache distribution but i am using uncommon node.js application  using express to manage my certs.
<web> aisrael: I am almost positive it is a port issue because I cant ping 443
<aisrael> web: did you expose 443?
<web> aisrael: using debug to view each request being sent instead of running as service for the time.
<web> yep
<aisrael> web: Unfortunately, I haven't done much with SSL.
<web> aisrael: making my own SaaS cloud framework for the first time.  Never needed more than one SSL app server.  So my experience isn't huge either, I really appreciate the help you've provided.
<web> aisrael:  Think I found the problem.  SSL pass though not possible without `mode tcp`.  https://serversforhackers.com/using-ssl-certificates-with-haproxy#ssl_passthru
<aisrael> web: Ah, that makes sense. Let me know if it works for you!
<web> aisrael: well I don't see ssl conn error in the browser anymore but my connection is being refused.
<web> Wait damn charm keeps reseting config when I restart server, so maybe it will. trying again. May have to make a modified charm.
<wgrant> What's the recommended way to deploy a custom SSH service using Juju?
<wgrant> I need to run something other than OpenSSH on port 22.
<web> aisrael:  Not done yet but I think I know what I need to do.  One thing I need to do is stop trying to create a HTTPS express application and leave it as HTTP.  SSL will initiate and be maintained though Haproxy only.
<web> let you know what happens
<aisrael> web: awesome, thanks! I'll update the haproxy docs with your findings
<web> For sure!  Especially your findings yesterday
#juju 2015-03-26
<web> aisrael: I do believe the config hook you fixed yesterday isn't loading correctly though.  I need to investigate a little further but believe it is keeping the original service hook for the `haproxy.cf`'s frontend setting.  Think everything else works though.
<web> But that isn't your fault I believe its the charm wich isn't setup crrectly.
<aisrael> web: ack. I'll investigate that more tonight
<stokachu> axw: not sure if you noticed but the formatting is weird in that replicaset repo
<stokachu> axw: im sure youre still messing with it as it looks recent
<axw> stokachu: where abouts?
<stokachu> axw: https://github.com/juju/replicaset/blob/master/replicaset.go
<stokachu> maybe its just my browser
<stokachu> looks like go fmt wasn't run on it
<axw> I think it must be your browser, looks fine to me and go fmt isn't complaining
<stokachu> axw: ok cool
<axw> stokachu: thanks tho :)
<stokachu> wow its just go files
<stokachu> wtf is going on
<web> man i need to start looking into GO.  I am hearing it in passing to often now.
<web> aisrael: I know your gone. I confirmed the config hooks for the `frontend` settings of the `defaut_backend` isn't using the service name of the correct `backend`.  It keeps the default config service `haproxy_service`.
<Muntaner> hello guys
<Muntaner> is there a way to get from CLI the ip address of a service?
<Muntaner> I mean, I can do it with stat - but need to do greps and cuts to get just the IP
<Muntaner> (I need it in a script)
<willemgf> Hello, I'm a newbie with juju. We like to use is together with maas in order to install bare-metals. Within maas I removed all nodes as we just start with this setup. one new node has already been added. Now I'm trying to perform juju bootstrap, but I get the error it will use an old existing environment. I would like to destroy it, but how can I get the name of the existing environment as this needs to be specified with the destroy-environment
<willemgf> command?
<schkovich> willemgf: juju switch will give you the name of the current environment
<schkovich> $ juju switch
<schkovich> maas
<willemgf> thnx, I already found the solution how to destroy it.
<gnuoy`> jamespage,  These are the two mps for moving the neutron contexts to charmhelpers if you get a sec https://pastebin.canonical.com/128420/
<lp|sprint> jose: did you see the good news?
<lp|sprint> jose: https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues/8537
<jrwren> charmers and other charming folk, is there any guidance beyond http://www.jujugui.org/docs/1.20/authors-charm-interfaces with respect to more complex data exchange in charms?
<aisrael> stub: what TZ are you in?
<jaywink> hi all. help. I'm running Juju 1.22 and kinda accidently, out of interest, tried what "juju user change-password admin" does since it sounded like a good thing to do. But how on earth do I then "log in", now juju status says access denied??
<jaywink> no docs about the command
<jaywink> *luckily* I have a manual provisioned server where I also have another account to login...
<jaywink> ok so I needed to manually copy the generated .jenv into my environments/... file :P some documentation might be neat, 1.22 is like stable?
<lp|sprint> jaywink: correct 1.22 is our current stable release
<web> I am feeling so distressed about SSL with Haproxy , my time is become supper limited to mess with it anymore.  Any other charm suggestions for creating a proxy to a Node.js application?
<web> supper = super : Than again I am hungry
<blr> web: did you consider just nginx?
<web> blr: no, thought it was a server for sites.
<web> like apache
<web> but yeah that make sense now that i look at what I am saying
<web> blr: so could I have it handle the SSL termination?
<blr> web: it is a pretty capable load balancer
<blr> web: yep - this might be helpful https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-nginx-load-balancing-with-ssl-termination
 * web lays back to read blr suggestion and de-stress himself.
<blr> not sure what state the nginx juju charm is in, but would guess it is pretty solid.
<web> gonna give cs:~hp-discover/trusty/nginx-4 charm a try
<web> blr: thanks the article is pretty straight forward.  Should be able to do this fairly quick I hope.
<blr> nice gl web
<Spizmar> Would this be the appropriate place to ask questions on charm setup of cgi-bin scripts?  Not on the script, but on setting up cgi-bin.
<Spizmar> Would this be the appropriate place to ask questions on charm setup of cgi-bin scripts?  Not on the script, but on setting up cgi-bin in the charm install.
#juju 2015-03-27
<lp|sprint> blr: its currently in preview mode
<lp|sprint> blr: marco was working on it for a while, and i'm pretty sure its still in progress as he gets time to get back to it- he was working on turning it into a framework charm
<blr> lp|sprint: good to know thanks.
<stub> aisrael: Working from UTC+7, but generally stick to around UTC+2 with significant drift
<stub> This is driving me nuts. Every time I rebootstrap my local environment, the apt-http-proxy environment setting is being set incorrectly.
<stub> Where might this be cached?
<stub> In .juju/environments/local.jenv I see the incorrect value in the bootstrap-config: section
<stub> apt-mirror is being set no problems, but apt-http-proxy is getting set to http://10.0.3.1:8000, which would be a squid-deb-proxy that no longer exists
<lp|sprint> stub: do you have that exported as a juju set env variable?
<stub> lp|sprint: It is in my environments.yaml file. If I get-env the value after bootstrap, I get the wrong value. So for now, I'm manually overriding it after bootstrap
<lp|sprint> ah, ok
<stub> I noticed some code that rewrites localhost URLS to the bridge address so have filed a bug, but I still wonder if it is being pulled from somewhere else.
<stub> But /etc/default/lxc*, /etc/lxc don't mention it and I've cleaned out everything juju I can find (templates, caches, the works)
<lp|sprint> yeah, thats a bit strange. I dont think i've seen that behavior
<aisrael> stub: I have a similar setup in my vagrant image. squid is installed on the host machine, and apt's proxy set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<jcastro> mbruzek, sudo docker run --rm -ti --net=host -v $JUJU_HOME:/home/ubuntu/.juju johnsca/charmbox
<cory_fu> mbruzek: http://pythonhosted.org/charmhelpers/examples/services.html
* jcastro changed the topic of #juju to: Welcome to Juju! || Office Hours, here 16 April 2000UTC || Docs: http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs || FAQ: http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || Review Queue: http://review.juju.solutions || Unanswered Questions: http://goo.gl/dNj8CP
<web> blr: Thank for the help yesterday.  Already got it working.  Just wish I had time to implement a better algorithm beside roundrobin.  But I did find NGINX is supper close to HAPROXY efficiency.  Especially at my scale. https://jimbesser.wordpress.com/2014/08/13/efficient-load-balancing-and-ssl-termination-for-websockets-and-node-js/
<web> But those how-to were well written
<web> easier to point multiple namespace to though.
<jose> jcastro: scheduling ubuntu on air sessions, will need some details
<jcastro> jose, ah good I was just coming to look for you
<jose> :)
<jcastro> jose, so I set it to recur for every 3 thursdays
<jose> recurring doesn't work with airbot, it's manually anyways :P
<jcastro> so the one after should be 5/7
<jcastro> ok, want me to just invite you to the calendar meeting?
<jose> sure, that's fine
<jcastro> ugh
<jose> if you can tell me who's gonna be on each time, that'd be fantastic
<jcastro> I meant 16 April in the email
<jcastro> I made a mistake, reposting
<jose> insights needs to be corrected too
<jcastro> can you set it to "everyone"?
<jose> huh?
<jose> oh, the people?
<jose> I can do that
<jcastro> ok everything corrected, invite sent jose
<jose> cool, thanks
<jose> will schedule in calendar in a minute
<mbruzek> cory_fu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1419116
<mup> Bug #1419116: New trusty/cassandra charm <Juju Charms Collection:Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419116>
<lukasa> Is it possible for me to use Juju with physical hardware but to not use MAAS? Basically to just point Juju at a set of running machines that already have Trusty installed on them?
<jose> lukasa: you could use the manual provider, though things are a bit more complicated
<lukasa> jose: How so?
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.20/config-manual
<jose> the point with MAAS is that it provisions machines when you need them, and once things are not needed the machines are destroyed
<jose> but with manual, Juju is only used to run scripts, but not to manage machines
<jose> meaning that if you install something over Juju and want to undo it, you'd have to manually do it
<jose> or do a fresh install, then remove from your enviornment and then re-add
<lukasa> Sure, but in this case I'm demonstrating in someone else's environment, so I'll have a well-defined deploy.
<jcastro> lukasa, that link I posted has everything you need to do a manual deployment
<jose> oh, then I believe it suits you :)
<lukasa> jcastro: I saw, thankyou. =)
<jcastro> though I wish manual wasn't so ... manual.
<lukasa> The one question I have is with the bootstrap-host
<lukasa> Is it acceptable for bootstrap-host to be my own machine?
<jose> if it's going to be constantly connected to all of the other instances, I would say yes
<bdx1> mmcc, stokachu: how are things?
#juju 2015-03-28
<web> Not really a Juju issue but my architecture is being ran with Charms.  I have recently switch from a single node application that loaded SSL certs and managed sessions to having NGINX handle load distribution and SSL termination for a cluster of nodes.  The issue I am having is when I successfully verify the user and set req.session.user = user it doesn't stick after res.redirect(backURL). http://stackoverflow.com/q/29313084/1275386
<web> Is anyone familiar with loadbalancing node.js application clusters.  Could you look at my code and tell me if you think my issue is because of the cookie settings maybe? Express-Session with NGINX Loadbalancer Using SSL Termination:  http://stackoverflow.com/q/29313084/1275386
<AskUbuntu> provide_data doesn't send data when required_keys not satisfied (juju charm using services framework) | http://askubuntu.com/q/602527
#juju 2015-03-29
<AskUbuntu> What's the relation between Juju project and Ubuntu/Canonical? | http://askubuntu.com/q/602723
<jamil_ahsant> HI; Is juju-gui translatable and RTL-able? (https://translations.launchpad.net/juju-gui)
<jamil_ahsant> openTilt is an open source white-lable-crowdfunding software available on github. Can we use Juju to automate installation process of opentilt for customers?
<jamil_ahsant> Is juju-quickstart available someway in archlinux, too?
<web> I'm trying to get the name of a unit on a relation-change, the name I gave it (eg. `juju deploy mongodb mongo-master`)  I thought `relation-get $JUJU_RELATION` would work but was wrong.  What should I use?
<web> I need just `mongo-master` not `mongo-master/0` or will I need to regex the line?
<hazmat> relation-get unit-name/0 is the syntax, default to remote-unit the hook is being executed for
#juju 2016-03-28
<Sophie_> hellooooo
<Sophie_> may I ask a question ?
<Sophie_> I am trying to bootstrap juju on maas on a node but always I get an error that is says "dial tcp 127.0.0.1:80: connection refused"
<Sophie_> my maas server is on localhost
<beisner> hi jcastro, can you squeeze these couple of 1-liners into your review?  tldr;  use `charm-proof`now instead of `charm proof`
<beisner> https://code.launchpad.net/~1chb1n/charms/trusty/mongodb/update-charm-proof/+merge/290198
<beisner> https://code.launchpad.net/~1chb1n/charms/trusty/ubuntu/update-charm-proof/+merge/290196
<jcastro> beisner: I've not done code reviews before, that time is usually for doc and AU reviews
<jcastro> though these seem so trivial I'll pair up with someone and learn the process
<beisner> jcastro, ah gotcha.   & thx :)
<arosales> morning o/
<marcoceppi> \o
<tych0> hi everyone. if i just want a juju xenaial instance (on gce, if it matters), how do i do that? juju deploy cs:xenial/ubuntu gives me a "charm not found"
<cherylj> tych0: juju add-machine --series xenial should work for you
<tych0> cherylj: sweet, thanks!
<tych0> hmm, although it puts me in the "error" state
<tych0> how do i figure out what went wrong? juju debug-log -n50 -l DEBUG doesn't tell me anything
<tych0> ah, juju status --format=yaml says something helpful,
<tych0> no "xenial" images in us-central1 with arches [amd64]
<cherylj> tych0: are you just trying to get a xenial machine?  I mean, can it be outside of juju?
<cherylj> (and btw for the above error - maybe set the image-stream to daily?)
<tych0> well, i want juju to know about it so i can test some lxd container type code
<tych0> cherylj: yeah, that's what i probably need to do, but i don't know how to do that :)
<cherylj> tych0: juju get-model-config | grep image-stream will tell you if / what it's set to
<cherylj> tych0: then juju set-model-config image-stream="daily"
<cherylj> if you need to change it
<tych0> cool, thanks
<tych0> how do i delete this failed machine?
<tych0> remove-machine :)
<tych0> cherylj: hmm. is the google provider busted?
<tych0> oh, maybe not
<tych0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15540341/
<tych0> Odd_Bloke: ^^
<tych0> does that mean the gce daily streams are broken?
<jose> beisner: ping
<beisner> hi jose
<jose> beisner: hey, I see that you did a couple lint fixes on ubuntu and mongodb, are those intended for review by any charmer or by openstack charmers?
<jose> I mean, I could take a look, but wouldn't want to touch them if you expect openstack charmers to review
<beisner> jose, yep they're not openstack-specific.  i think jcastro was going to have a go with the merge/review, but might be happy to have the first-available reviewer take it instead.  whaddaya say, jorge?
<jose> jcastro: if you want me to guide you through the process I'd be happy to
<rcj> tych0: that daily should be usable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15540787/
<cholcombe> tinwood, for your merge conflict you can just git review again and gerrit will merge and tell you which files to fix :)
<tych0> rcj: ok, so this is a juju bug then?
<rcj> tych0, ah, I see the problem
<rcj> image is in ubuntu-os-cloud-devel project, not ubuntu-os-cloud
<tych0> rcj: ok, what does that mean? :)
<rcj> tych0, well, to use the gcloud cli as an example, this would launch that image... gcloud compute instances create "gce-rcj-x2" --zone us-central1-c --machine-type g1-small --network "default" --boot-disk-size 10 --boot-disk-type "pd-ssd" --boot-disk-device-name "gce-rcj-x1" --image /ubuntu-os-cloud-devel/daily-ubuntu-1604-xenial-v20160326
<rcj> tych0, the paste you had showed the image in /ubuntu-os-cloud/ which is where we put release images only, not daily.
<tych0> rcj: so is it fair to say that,
<tych0> ubuntuImageBasePath  = "projects/ubuntu-os-cloud/global/images/"
<tych0> we need another constant like that that looks like,
<tych0> ubuntuDailyImageBasePath = "projects/ubuntu-os-cloud-devel/global/images/"
<tych0> ?
<rcj> yes
<tych0> cool
<tych0> ah, fuck.
<tych0> looks like juju doesn't have access to the stream at that point maybe
<tych0> rcj: thanks. i'll try to send a juju patch for htis
<tych0> i'll close that CPC issue too, one sec
<tych0> rcj: cherylj: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/4902
<c0s> kjackal_ kwmonroe cory_fu: I am looking into https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/trusty/apache-spark-6/archive/config.yaml and just noticed the "yarn-client" execution mode for Spark
<c0s> any reasons yarn-standalone wasn't used?
<c0s> this is the _driver_ execution mode
<icey> in juju 2, is there still an environment variable that can be set to control the controller/model for juju to connect to?
<kwmonroe> c0s: i think the 2 yarn options are yarn-cluster and yarn-client, and we went with client because we wanted to use yarn resources as workers, but keep the spark master separate from yarn.  had we used yarn-cluster, i believe that would use a yarn resource for the spark master as well.
<kwmonroe> c0s: unless yarn-standalone is new for spark > 1.5, in which case, i'm not sure what that does.
<c0s> kwmonroe: the diff between yarn-client and yarn-standalone is where the _driver_ be running, really.
<c0s> in the case of yarn-client, it will be executed on the client host, which might be totally outside of the cluster. hence adding more network traffic, etc.
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: https://spark.apache.org/docs/0.8.1/running-on-yarn.html mentions yarn-standalone so it's not new.  But https://spark.apache.org/docs/latest/running-on-yarn.html doesn't mention it.  Is it perhaps an older spelling?
<c0s> in yarn-standalone, the dirver will be co-located on a thread in Application Manager
<c0s> cory_fu: indeed, it isn't a new thing
<c0s> I am not sure why Spark docs don't have it any more. In all honesty, I am not sure about many thing that Spark project does nowadays
<cory_fu> c0s: Looks like the spelling of the options might have changed to --master yarn --deploy-mode {cluster,client,standalone}?
<kwmonroe> c0s: :)  cory_fu, i think you're right.  looks like our latest spark charm isn't up with the times: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-spark/blob/master/lib/charms/layer/apache_spark.py#L107
<cory_fu> Hrm, no, I think --deploy-mode only accepts {cluster,client}
<c0s> oh, that's interesting
<kwmonroe> iow, i don't think --master yarn-* is relevant in my read of the latest docs.  it needs to be --master yarn and --deploy-mode cluster|client
<c0s> at any rate - if we are thinking of moving away from yarn deployment model, this whole discussion might be mott
<kjackal_> http://spark.apache.org/docs/latest/running-on-yarn.html
<c0s> kwmonroe: perhaps --master yarn --deploy-mode cluster replaces the yarn-standalone thing. I could check the source code to make sure, if it is of any interest to anyone ;)
<kjackal_> Thank you c0s please keep me in the loop
<kwmonroe> it is indeed of interest to me c0s -- i'd like to get our --master fixed, because what we have now shouldn't work (unless i'm missing deprecation warnings)
<c0s> indeed so .... https://github.com/apache/spark/pull/95
<c0s> yarn-standalone has been renamed
<c0s> please accept my apologies for confusing the hell out of everybody
<kwmonroe> lol
 * c0s ducks
 * magicaltrout is permenantly in a state of confusion anywa
<c0s> kjackal_: however, it still might worth changing yarn-client to yarn-cluster in the scope of this discussion ;)
<kwmonroe> i think we're still not correct c0s.  we pass execution mode config setting as the --master $var, but in the latest docs form kjackal_, it seems any yarn mode needs --master yarn followed by another setting controlling what type of yarn mode we want.
<magicaltrout> permanently
<c0s> I think you're right kwmonroe
<c0s> magicaltrout: thanks, I feel better for at least not adding to your burden ;)
<kjackal_> the "yarn-client" resolves to master=yarn and deploy=client
<c0s> yeah, that's what I am saying
<kjackal_> let me try to find the doc I read about this
<c0s> and deploy, I believe, needs to be cluster
<kjackal_> but you are right it is the prefered way
<c0s> I think --deploy-mode client is good for spark-shell and some such nonsenses
<kjackal_> http://spark.apache.org/docs/latest/submitting-applications.html
<kjackal_> yarn-client	Equivalent to yarn with --deploy-mode client, which is preferred to `yarn-client`
<kjackal_> yarn-cluster	Equivalent to yarn with --deploy-mode cluster, which is preferred to `yarn-cluster`
<cory_fu> That's an awfully non-committal deprecation note
<c0s> yeah, also this is what's important really
<c0s> --deploy-mode: Whether to deploy your driver on the worker nodes (cluster) or locally as an external client (client) (default: client)  †
<c0s> along with the foot-note
<kwmonroe> so c0s, you're saying that you want this in cluster mode so both master (driver) and workers are in the yarn cluster.  i'm ok with that, but originally, we thought it might be best for the driver to be outside of yarn.  i'm not sure why.  probably flipped a coin.
<c0s> here it is
<c0s> † A common deployment strategy is to submit your application from a gateway machine that is physically co-located with your worker machines (e.g. Master node in a standalone EC2 cluster). In this setup, client mode is appropriate. In client mode, the driver is launched directly within the spark-submit process which acts as a client to the cluster. The input and output of the application is attached to the console. Thus, this mode is especially suitable for applica
<c0s> as I said earlier: client mode will involve more network traffic and will require an alive connection between the client machine and the cluster to avoid loosing some output, etc.
<c0s> however, it seems that in case where the client machine is co-located with the cluster - the deploy mode doesn't make much of a difference
<cory_fu> Doesn't this only affect jobs that are run by the charm, in which case they *would* be co-located within the cluster?
<cory_fu> And they mention it being "especially suitable for applications that involve the REPL (e.g. Spark shell)."  That seems like it would include the Zeppelin notebooks, no?
<c0s> what if the configuration from such charmed cluster is copied to an external client and used there then?
<c0s> if you, however, frame the question like cory_fu does - then it makes sense to use client one, I guess
<c0s> again, apologies for crying wolf
<cory_fu> c0s: Hrm.  I don't think we should be supporting copying the config like that.  For one thing, it will reference cloud-internal IPs for everything, which wouldn't work outside anyway.  Instead, we should probably have an action or something that gives you the config you need to use the cluster from an external client
<c0s> fair enough, cory_fu
<kwmonroe> hey cory_fu, i'm working with Guest57293 (that's her given name).  what would cause something like this:
<kwmonroe>  update-status   File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/dist-packages/charms/reactive/relations.py", line 255, in conversation 2016-03-28 17:42:32 INFO update-status     raise ValueError('Unable to determine default scope: no current hook or global scope') 2016-03-28 17:42:32 INFO update-status ValueError: Unable to determine default scope: no current hook or global scope
<kwmonroe> trying to access a conversation from something like config-changed?
<cory_fu> That means your interface layer is not scope=GLOBAL and is using a method that requires a default conversation, like self.conversation(), self.get_remote(), etc.  IOW, you're asking it to tell you something about "this conversation" without it having enough information to know what conversation  you're talking about
<cory_fu> The conversation metaphor was intended to simplify things but I think ended up making things more confusing.  :(
<cory_fu> I'd have to see the specific code in question, but self.get_remote(), self.set_remote(), or self.conversation() (singular) are the most common cause, and it generally means you need to instead have a "for conv in self.conversations(): conv.get_remote()" or similar loop.
<cory_fu> Let me find an example
<magicaltrout> a confusing metaphor in Juju?! no way!
 * magicaltrout is truely shocked
<magicaltrout> -e
<cory_fu> I think https://github.com/juju-solutions/interface-mapred/blob/master/provides.py is a fair example.  You'll notice that inside @hook decorated methods, it uses self.conversation().  That's because it's handling a specific relation hook, and so it knows what remote unit its talking to.  But in the other methods, it has to be aware that it could be talking about several different remote units at once, so it loops over the list of conversations and
<cory_fu> handles each one separately
<cory_fu> kwmonroe, Guest57293: If you can point me to the code that's causing the error, I can give more specific advice
<Guest57293> Hi Cory, you can find the code here : provides.py : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15541870/
<Guest57293> requires.py : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15541889/
<cory_fu> Guest57293: Ok, so in provides.py, the scope.UNIT seems right because you might be providing NFS storage to several different clients.  However, that means that host_name has to send the hostname_storage to  every client, and nfsclient_ip might return several addresses, one for each client.
<cory_fu> Guest57293: So, both of those need to use the "for conv in self.conversations():" loop, and nfsclient_ip I guess needs to return a list instead of one value
<Guest57293> ok.
<Guest57293> I had one more doubt, one I am having a relation between NFS Storage Server and n number of nfs clients. For the first unit of nfs client, all states and values are set, which is fine.
<Guest57293> But for the second unit , the previous state values are retained, so it directly enters the @when condition. How can I reset my state values and variables ?
<Guest57293> for nfs client units
<cory_fu> Guest57293: So, there are two approaches to that for the interface layer.  My preferred approach is for the interface layer to set the states according to what is connected / available, and then have the charm use things like "data_changed" to figure out if something changed and needs to be responded to
<cory_fu> Guest57293: The other approach is more what you're talking about, which is to set the state when something happens and then remove the states once its been processed.  In that case,  you'd need to add an "acknowledge_client" method on the interface which would remove the states.
<cory_fu> Guest57293: The downside of that approach is that you then can no longer ask the interface layer "what are all the connected nodes", for instance.
<cory_fu> But maybe you don't need that and the other approach might simplify your charm.
<magicaltrout> marcoceppi: i have a charm in the review queue with ancient tests so it flags red
<magicaltrout> a) does that matter? b) can I do anything about it or do I just wait?
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: do you want another test run?
<magicaltrout> be nice
<magicaltrout> they run in bundletester
<Guest57293> thanks cory
<magicaltrout> but I have no clue how that translates to the real thing
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: which charm?
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: bundletester is what we run in the test env
<magicaltrout> yeah, but a lxc juju 1.2 instance != the canonical test env ;) saikuanalytics-enterprise
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: heh, which charm?
<magicaltrout> https://jujucharms.com/u/spicule/saikuanalytics-enterprise/trusty/6
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: I just rekicked the test
<marcoceppi> they old
<magicaltrout> ta
<magicaltrout> yeah, i assumed that dumping your charm back into the review queue would re-test the charm
<magicaltrout> but that assumption was invalid :)
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: it will in new review queue! but not in current one
<magicaltrout> supposedly this new review queue will also write my charm for me....
<cholcombe> make lint keeps catching me ridin dirty haha
<gQuigs> is there a charm config way I missed to disable SSLv3 /RC4 in  juju-gui or openstack-dashboard  (also asked if charms should just do that by default in -dev)
<durschatz1> What is the best way to find out the exact steps taken to upgrade the openstack  neutron-dhcp-agent?  I'm not sure who the charmer is to ask.
<deanman> I'm having layer-docker charm failing to install properly during install hook. Is debug-hooks the proper way to debug this ?
<kwmonroe> deanman: you could do debug-hooks on the failed unit, then "juju resolved --retry <unit>" in another terminal to manuall run the install hook.  or you could "juju debug-log --include <unit> -n 100" to see the last 100 lines of unit log.
<marcoceppi> gQuigs: https://jujucharms.com/juju-gui/#charm-config-secure that seems to be what you want, though it may not work in the gui charm
<deanman> kwmonroe: Thanks, i found the problem.
<deanman> Is deploying a layer-docker inside an lxc a bad practice? I'm trying to learn how to deploy my custom docker images  but it seems that they are failing when deploying on a wily lxc container using the layer-docker charm template/
<kwmonroe> deanman: lazyPower or mbruzek know for sure, but i didn't think docker inside lxc containers worked.
<kwmonroe> (sorry, i don't know why, but think i've heard that recently.  i should probably be quiet)
<lazyPower> deanman - it works only if (that i myself have verified, others may work but i havent vetted them):  you're on xenial installing the docker.io package   inside a lxd container
<lazyPower> and yeah, docker inside lxd totally works if you do the above :)
<deanman> kwmonroe: How would you propose to work a local dev machine then with docker ?
<lazyPower> the default fs type needs to be changed to overlay as well, vs the default of aufs. I believe there's still some tweaking that needs to happen to the docker profile.
<deanman> I have local bootstrap VM deploying into lxc
<lazyPower> ah also, you have to fire up that lxd image w/ the docker profile to disable the appropriate cgroups.
<lazyPower> deanman - i haven't had any luck in that method :(
<lazyPower> deanman - what we've done i the past, is use juju 1.25 w/ local: kvm
<bdx> Is anyone else having issues with filing bugs on launchpad?
<mbruzek> deanman: what Ubuntu version is your VM?
<bdx> -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl3hac0ns9kvcwg/Screen%20Shot%202016-03-28%20at%202.04.56%20PM.png?dl=0
<deanman> lazyPower: i think i saw somewhere juju nagging about my cpu not supporting KVM or something (running MacOS and then vagrant to host my juju env)
<lazyPower> ah yeah, hypervisor in a hypervisor
<mbruzek> bdx: there is a #launchpad channel on IRC
<lazyPower> even if it did work, the performance would be abysmal
<deanman> mbruzek: wily64
<bdx> mbruzek: sweet, thx
<mbruzek> deanman: I have only got it two work with xenial
<deanman> mbruzek: Would it be stable enough to do my juju learning and invite colleagues to participate ?
<lazyPower> deanman - if you dont have a local configuration to work with, you can registher for the charm developer program and we'll give you some AWS credits to dev with
<mbruzek> deanman or is lxc a requirement?
<deanman> lazyPower: by local configuration you mean a non-virtualised ubuntu environment right ?
<deanman> mbruzek: My only requirement is how to port a product we have in docker into juju and share the magic with my colleagues :-)
<lazyPower> deanman - Right. If you have spare hardware there's a few options available to you as well, such as setting up a single server to run juju w/ kvm to work on docker workloads until we've gotten a stable docker-running-in-lxd story.
<lazyPower> deanman - but to start, here's the form for the charm developer program: https://developer.juju.solutions/
<mbruzek> deanman: OK. Yeah LXD/LXC can run together, but that is really coming together for 16.04 (yet unreleased)  and the experience is not great. You can sign up for the developer program to use amazon
<mbruzek> where you get a full vm and it will run docker, lxc whatever
<mbruzek> I have an early copy of 16.04 (xenial) on my laptop and have been able to run Docker inside LXC, but not through Juju yet.
<mbruzek> I was able to run this manually
<mbruzek> I use the local kvm provider with Juju 1.25 with much success.
<deanman> so for docker workloads you either deploy on a bare machine e.g. --to 1 or if you want to pack more using --to kvm:x ?
<gQuigs> marcoceppi that just makes it not in plain text, I want it to use modern SSL..  thanks though
<lazyPower> deanman: correct
<mbruzek> deanman: actually give me "juju version"
<lazyPower> only we dont use --to kvm:x, the local:kvm provider routes all "machine" requests through the kvm installation, and spins up vm's that act as bare metal.
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/config-KVM
<deanman> mbruzek: 1.25.3-wily-amd64
<mbruzek> This works with juju 1.25, use ^ document to set up the kvm provider
<mbruzek> Then you can deploy all the docker workloads you want
<deanman> That's for the remote juju deployment/workflow. For local dev i'll have to wait for xenial ?
<deanman> or at least in my case running mac
<lazyPower> deanman - yep, and possibly a bit longer
<lazyPower> we're still exploring and piloting running docker based workloads in lxd
<mbruzek> deanman: That is our local provider setup.  I don't own a mac so I can't tell you if kvm will work with your vm solution
<deanman> mbruzek: on a linux based pc for local dev. KVM is fast enough ?
<mbruzek> deanman: Are you doing vagrant to get wily64 ?
<deanman> mbruzek: Yeap! Using vagrant to ease the whole process and to introduce it to a wide audience, mostly windows machines and less linux.
<mbruzek> deanman: KVM is awesome fast. But if you are using a mac, you are doing virtualization, and then kvm (another virtualization) it wouldn't be what I would choose
<mbruzek> aisrael: lazyPower: can vagrant vms do KVM inside them?  I have heard parallels can.
<mbruzek> but I don't know vagrant.
<deanman> mbruzek: vagrant -> virtualbox
<mbruzek> deanman: Then that should work, the setup for the local provider is pretty simple/easy.
<mbruzek> you will know for sure soon enough.
<mbruzek> deanman: If that does not work sign up for the developer program that lazyPower referenced and you can get some free amazon creds.
<mbruzek> deanman: my w540 laptop has linux on it,  have ubuntu installed, and then configure the local kvm provider and it is crazy fast.
<mbruzek> through juju
<mattrae> hi, is it possible to change how Juju generates the hostnames of LXC containers (i.e. juju-machine-1-lxc-10) to avoid having duplicate names if managing mulitple juju environments with the DNS domain?
<mbruzek> mattrae: you would have to contact a core developer on that one.
<mbruzek> mattrae: how are you getting a duplicate name?
<mattrae> mbruzek: thanks mbruzek. i need to do more testing, it happens reportedly by having multiple environments on the same maas server, both environments will use juju-machine-1-lxc-1 for their first container on machine 1
<mbruzek> mattrae: I see now. This is not something I have ever tried, and don't know how to do.
<mbruzek> mattrae: I once ran 2 lxc providers on the same machine and was able to change the ports of juju so they would not collide, but not the names of the instances
<deanman> mbruzek: following the kvm guide your shared and it complains about "failed verification of local provider prerequisites: kvm ok is not installed"
<mbruzek> deanman: `sudo apt-get install juju-local`
<mattrae> mbruzek: cool thanks for the suggestions :)
<mbruzek> deanman: you may also need to install kvm, let me check the packages that I have installed
<deanman> mbruzek: i think it's not supported on macos
<mbruzek> deanman install it on your wiley64
<mbruzek> deanman: if the juju-local does not install qemu-kvm you should install that too
<mbruzek> but I think it should
<deanman> mrjazzcat: "KVM acceleration can NOT be used" when running kvm-ok inside the vm
<deanman> mbruzek: "KVM acceleration can NOT be used" when running kvm-ok inside the vm
<mbruzek> deanman: that means kvm will run slow, but I suspect it will still run
<mbruzek> deanman: Some virtualization technologies do not run nested virtualization. On Ubuntu I am able to run KVM within KVM
<deanman> i think it didn't like it when defined inside environments.yaml (container: kvm)
<mbruzek> deanman: what was the error?
<mbruzek> deanman: juju would give you an error when you tried to bootstrap, if you got an environments.yaml error I suspect a yaml format error
<deanman> mbruzek: "ERROR there was an issue examining the environment: failed verification of local provider prerequisites: kvm-ok is not installed. Please install the cpu-checker package."
<mbruzek> apt-get install cpu-checker
<deanman> mbruzek: cpu-checker is installed ;-)
<deanman> minor bug
<mbruzek> OK
<mbruzek> well then sign up for the developer program and use aws
<mbruzek> I apologize this didn't work, I am not mac savvy
<deanman> ok it did go forward and was able to deploy juju-gui on a new machine (guessing KVM)
<mbruzek> virsh list --all
<mbruzek> that will show the kvm machines on the ssystem.
<deanman> mbruzek: empty but after bootstrapping a local provider inside a vm and issuing juju deploy juju-gut i saw a new machine being added and the charm actually deploying
<deanman> had to use sudo though for virsh, that's the expected way right?
<mbruzek> deanman: yes but you can add the user to the virsh group and use virsh commands
<deanman> would sudo report something different? no entries on virsh
<mbruzek> deanman: no sudo would give you everything
<deanman> mbruzek: ok so I'm not running that charm inside kvm, where am i running it then ? :-0
<mbruzek> deanman: did you specify kvm when you bootstrapped? I suspect you might be in lxc
<deanman> mbruzek: nope, no kvm or lxc reference whatsoever while bootstrapping or in environments.yaml
<mbruzek> deanman: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15544632/
<mbruzek> That is what my virsh list --all looks like
<deanman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15544671/
<mbruzek> local in this case is lxc
<mbruzek> sudo lxc image list
<deanman> and this is my environments http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15544688/
<mbruzek> where was your kvm configuration
<mbruzek> ?
<deanman> it was in that environments.yam file but removed when it complained during bootstrap
<mbruzek> deanman: That is LXC then: https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/config-LXC
<mbruzek> You will not be able to use docker within those LXC containers.
<deanman> mbruzek: yeah it seems so...
<mbruzek> The gui will deploy and other charms should work fine, just Docker does not play nice with the wily code
<mbruzek> I have to get going soon, I recommend the developer program and use aws
<mbruzek> deanman: https://developer.juju.solutions/
<mbruzek> and ping marcoceppi once you fill that out, then you can use a real cloud
<deanman> mbruzek: Thank you
<mbruzek> deanman: you are welcome good luck.
<LiftedKilt> Is there a way to specify the series in the lxc containers that are created? For example my maas default deploy is xenial, and I want all my servers to be xenial. If I need to deploy a charm that doesn't support xenial, can I have juju request a new xenial server, and deploy the charm in a trusty container?
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: you can create a xenial machine then tell juju to put a trusty lxc on int
<marcoceppi> juju add-machine --series xenial
<marcoceppi> that gives you, say machine 8
<marcoceppi> juju deploy trusty/juju-gui --to lxc:8
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: awesome - that's exactly what I was hoping for
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: is there a way to deploy it without first adding the machine or specifying which machine I want it on?
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: not entirely
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: are you looking to do this in a bundle?
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: potentially, but not exclusively
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: was hoping for a way to be able to "juju deploy charm --to lxc:" and let it pick a machine or create one as it sees fit
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: essentially I want to be able to deploy charms without worrying about series, and have juju create the appropriate containers to faciliate those charms
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: with the intention of deploying every charm to a separate container
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: that's a great idea, but not one that exists today
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: haha well that's a bummer
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: it's not a bad idea to reply to the 2.1 roadmap email about it
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: I think I can make do without, but it would definitely make things easier
<marcoceppi> --to lxc: would be nice
#juju 2016-03-29
<magicaltrout> marcoceppi: I suspect there is an issue! http://review.juju.solutions/review/2387 :)
<TheMue> marcoceppi: happy birthday
<Sophie_> hellooooooooo
<Sophie_> I need some help00
<tvansteenburgh> Sophie_: what's up
<Sophie_> hi tvansteenburgh!
<tvansteenburgh> o/
<Sophie_> I am trying to bootstrap juju and I always get an error
<Sophie_> I have maas on ubunntu and one VM as node
<Sophie_> for juju
<Sophie_> but I get this error ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:430 Get http://localhost/MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/?agent_name=f2490a45-5d59-4339-803a-d2ce9d33ca88&id=node-b09f39a4-f590-11e5-9d51-34e6ada748ce&op=list: dial tcp 127.0.0.1:80: connection refused
<tvansteenburgh> hrm, seems that it's trying to hit maas on the bootstrap node, and that's not where it is
<tvansteenburgh> Sophie_: you are using juju 1.25?
<tvansteenburgh> `juju version`
<Sophie_> I can loging to maas on localhost/MAAS if this what you mean
<Sophie_> 1.24.7-trusty-amd64
<tvansteenburgh> okay, can i see your environments.yaml file? at least, the section for this maas
<Sophie_> ok should I copy it here?
<tvansteenburgh> what's the maas-server value?
<Sophie_>     maas:
<Sophie_>         type: maas
<Sophie_>     
<Sophie_>         bootstrap-timeout: 2200
<Sophie_>         # maas-server specifies the location of the MAAS server. It must
<Sophie_>         # specify the base path.
<Sophie_>         #
<Sophie_>         maas-server: 'http://localhost/MAAS/'
<Sophie_>     
<Sophie_>         # maas-oauth holds the OAuth credentials from MAAS.
<Sophie_>         #
<Sophie_>         maas-oauth: 'Etws6esDr9HRvNcKMA:awpPWjxU6WX8AQ7dzK:xgDg5r2pzQqKNsYg4WpMGhxcbDgXZS63'
<Sophie_>         authorized-keys-path: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tvansteenburgh> okay. so your juju vm it hitting localhost trying to communicate with maas
<tvansteenburgh> that's why it doesn't work
<tvansteenburgh> you need an ip or hostname that the juju vm can talk to
<Sophie_> maas is on localhost
<Sophie_> my main pc and juju node is virtual
<Sophie_> I think I tried this but I will try it again
<tvansteenburgh> what kind of virtual?
<tvansteenburgh> kvm? lxc?
<Sophie_> I use vmm
<Sophie_> and kvm
<tvansteenburgh> ok. well inside the vm, localhost is that `guest` only, it can't see outside to the host
<Sophie_> virtual machine manager
<Sophie_> sorry didnt get this
<tvansteenburgh> you need an http address for maas that you can curl from inside your juju vm
<tvansteenburgh> once that works, juju bootstrap will work
<Sophie_> my guest can ping internet I logged in with ssh if that what you mean
<tvansteenburgh> if you ssh into your juju vm and curl http://localhost/MAAS/ what do you get?
<jacekn> hello. Can somebody give me an update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1538573 ?
<mup> Bug #1538573: New collectd subordinate charm <Juju Charms Collection:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538573>
<Sophie_> sorry for the delay tvansteenburgh
<Sophie_> it says Failed to connect to localhost port 80: Connection refused
<tvansteenburgh> Sophie_: right, and that's why bootstrap is failing :)
<Sophie_> yeah I changes the enviroment virable to my maas ip
<Sophie_> and still failed
<Sophie_> when I curl with the ip it prints nothing btw
<Sophie_> I made  maas-server: 'http://xx.xx.xx.xx/MAAS/'  bootstraped again and failed :/
<tvansteenburgh> Sophie_: if you curl that from the vm does it work?
<Sophie_> when the vm reboots again it stack here  for 120 sec "cloud init nonet" dunno if this is something
<Sophie_> it does not give me connection refused
<Sophie_> it gives blank page
<tvansteenburgh> yeah, so there are some more general networking issues that need to be resolved
<Sophie_> like nothing happened
<tvansteenburgh> first you need to get your vm and the maas host communicating
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: if no one gets to it before then, i'll be doing some reviews tomorrow morning and can take a look
<Sophie_> I think they are cause the when I boot the node with pxe it recognize maas and it register as ready
<A-Kaser> Hi
<Sophie_> dont know whats wrong with my network
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser: hi
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: thanks!
<tvansteenburgh> Sophie_: i'm not sure how to help you with that part. marcoceppi are you around?
 * marcoceppi reads scrollback
<Sophie_> ok thank you very much for your time anyway :)
<tvansteenburgh> Sophie_: my pleasure, i hope you get it resolved.
<lamertje> hi all, how does one expose an previoysly undefined port after deployment?
<tvansteenburgh> lamertje: `juju run --service wordpress "open-port 80"`
<lamertje> sweet!! tnx tvansteenburgh!
<tvansteenburgh> lamertje: you're welcome :)
<marcoceppi> Sophie_: so, this VM that's running MAAS and Juju, has MAAS been configured to talk to other VMs?
<Sophie_> hi!
<Sophie_> maas is running on my main pc
<Sophie_> juju is on VM
<Sophie_> and I can ssh from maas to my vm
<Sophie_> is this what you mean?
<lamertje> In case anyone is looking for the right doc on the commands you can run in your hooks and via juju run --service <servicename>
<lamertje> You can find it at: https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/reference-hook-tools
 * lamertje off to play !
<marcoceppi> Sophie_: what do you mean Juju runs in a vm? As in you installed Juju in a vm - or you bootstrapped a vm?
<Sophie_> i have a VM node and I am trying to bootstrap juju on that node
<Sophie_> but it fails everytime
<marcoceppi> magicaltrout: tests passed \o/ http://review.juju.solutions/review/2387 it just took a while to process
<marcoceppi> there's a pretty big backlog
<magicaltrout> hehe
<magicaltrout> yeah i saw marcoceppi
<magicaltrout> thanks a lot
<A-Kaser> how to remove an unit in "WORKLOAD-STATE" error
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser:  juju resolved wordpress/0 && juju remove-unit wordpress/0
<neiljerram> Morning all.
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: ol
<tvansteenburgh> o/
<neiljerram> Is there some trick for getting juju-deployer to place units on the machines that my bundle file says?
<neiljerram> My bundle file has a "to" key for every charm that it uses.  But juju-deployer only appears to obey that in about half of the cases.
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: the machines in the bundle are logical machines. they will not always match the physical machine numbers
<neiljerram> Ah, thank you.
<neiljerram> So in the "machines" section of the YAML, is each key a physical number or a logical number?
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: np, you're not the first person to be confused by that :)
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: it's a logical number
<neiljerram> OK, and in the value of each "to" key?
<neiljerram> And what does "juju status --format=tabular" report?
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: you match that to the logical number from the machines section
<tvansteenburgh> juju status reports the physical machine number
<neiljerram> Ah, OK, so your last point is the key one, I think.
<tvansteenburgh> yep
<neiljerram> So what controls the mapping between logical and physical machines?
<A-Kaser> tvansteenburgh: thx
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: juju-deployer controls it, but the mapping is arbitrary
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser: you're welcome
<neiljerram> Is it possible for me to see what the mapping is, once a deployment is complete?
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: only by deduction :)
<neiljerram> OK, perhaps I should mention the eventual problem, which is that charms end up on the same physical machine, when I need them to be on different physical machines.  Is there I way that I can get juju-deployer to honour that?
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: that should not happen
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: can you pastebin a copy of your bundle, and the output of `juju status --format yaml`
<neiljerram> Sure, coming up...
<neiljerram> Here's the bundle: http://pastebin.com/9As3ECA6  Note that keystone has "to": 2 and mysql has "to": 3.
<neiljerram> Here is the juju status: http://pastebin.com/vjQkcc8R  Note that both keystone and mysql have "machine": 2.
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: looks like a bug to me
<neiljerram> :-(
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: can you file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-deployer
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: with links to those pastes
<neiljerram> Just checking first if my juju packages are up to date...
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: i'm slammed at the moment, but will try to look into it in the next day or two
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: yeah, curious if you have the latest deployer
<neiljerram> tvansteenburgh, thanks.
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: juju-deployer 0.6.4 is latest
<neiljerram> tvansteenburgh, My package versions are at http://pastebin.com/qzqdMsfY - looks like I have 0.6.4 for juju-deployer, so that should be good.
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: yeah, okay
<neiljerram> tvansteenburgh, Could my problem be the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-deployer/+bug/1507372 ?
<mup> Bug #1507372: Bundle v4 format: service placement when using machines orders deployment incorrectly <juju-deployer:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507372>
<neiljerram> (I could either raise a new bug, or add my report and attachments to that one.)
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: i think that's a different issue
<neiljerram> tvansteenburgh, OK, thanks, I'll raise a new bug then.
<tvansteenburgh> neiljerram: thank you
<neiljerram> tvansteenburgh, fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-deployer/+bug/1563352
<mup> Bug #1563352: juju-deployer 0.6.4 does not honor bundle placement directives <juju-deployer:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1563352>
<cory_fu> kwmonroe, kjackal_, c0s: Have any of you seen an error like this before?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15552546/
<beisner> hi cholcombe, intending to land this one? https://review.openstack.org/#/c/296632/   it'll need a wf+1 along with the cr+2 if so.
<cholcombe> beisner, ah ok
<kjackal_> cory_fu, where did you see that?
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: is the filesystem full on your namenode unit?
<cory_fu> It's a fresh deploy of namenode
<kjackal_> I have seen this before but it is the internal su command that fails
<kjackal_> I mean, we could have more info if we could login to that unit and run the command manually
<kjackal_> that part: /usr/lib/hadoop/bin/hdfs' 'namenode' '-format' '-noninteractive'"
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: also check that the ubuntu (or hdfs user, can't remember who does the hdfs format) can get to /usr/local/hadoop/data/cache/hadoop/dfs/name/current
<kjackal_> this is also, strange "java.io.IOException: Cannot create directory /usr/local/hadoop/data/cache/hadoop/dfs/name/current"
<cory_fu> kjackal_: What's your LP ID?
<c0s> cory_fu: looks like this is because of
<c0s>   unit-namenode-0[3002]: 2016-03-29 15:55:59 INFO unit.namenode/0.install logger.go:40 java.io.IOException: Cannot create directory /usr/local/hadoop/data/cache/hadoop/dfs/name/current
<c0s> seems like a permission issues
<cory_fu> c0s: Yeah, but I don't know why it started
<c0s> started what? The NN?
<kjackal_> cory_fu: kos.tsakalozos
<cory_fu> c0s: I don't know why this error just started happening.  I don't know what changed
<c0s> ah...
<c0s> that I won't tell
<c0s> you've asked if I've seen the error. Indeed I have ;)
<cory_fu> unit IP is: 54.152.123.208
<cory_fu> c0s: :)
<c0s> sorry, not much help from me, I guess
<cory_fu> I'm in a tmux session
<kjackal_> here is the exception https://pastebin.canonical.com/152884/
<kjackal_> this is strange https://pastebin.canonical.com/152885/
<cory_fu> Hrm.  Yeah
<cory_fu> Hrm.  Why is the perms for cache_base in hadoop-base dist.yaml 1775 instead of 0775?
<cory_fu> That's almost certainly wrong, since I bet it makes it non-octal
<kjackal_> was it working before?
<kjackal_> did it just break?
<cory_fu> Yes, it was working like 30 minutes ago
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Any explanation for https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-hadoop-base/commit/8a99d258fe21aaf0ed7277937318fe276c116a7a ?
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: 01775 isn't a valid permission.  we wanted sticky bit set, full perms for owner/group, and execute for other.
<kwmonroe> so, 1775
<cory_fu> The leading 0 is required for it to be read as octal.  https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/~bigdata-dev/apache-hadoop-namenode/archive/dist.yaml
<kwmonroe> oh ffs
<kwmonroe> my very bad then
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Hangout?
<kwmonroe> jan 15 commit though?  how has this worked for 10 weeks?
<kwmonroe> sure cory_fu
<kwmonroe> omw
<cory_fu> ￼No idea
<kwmonroe> i blame python somehow
<lazyPower> kwmonroe - thats bit me more than once too
<lazyPower> permissions thanks to os.chmod() gave me severe headaches for a while in the legacy etcd charm.
<kwmonroe> i'm fixin to move all my python to popen(sudo chmod).  bash4life.
<lazyPower> or, just write the charms in bash
<lazyPower> i mean either way
<kwmonroe> :)
 * lazyPower puts on his "immatroll" hat
<cory_fu> kwmonroe, kjackal_: I'm looking at my locally built NN's dist.yaml and cache_dir has: "perms": !!int "775"
<cory_fu> Contrast that to the link above, which has: "perms": !!int "509"
<cory_fu> It seems like none of my perms are being interpreted as octal any more
<lazyPower> cory_fu - i noticed that it does drop the type inline when converting using ruaml.  Is that common?
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: do me a solid, what are the perms on /usr/lib/hadoop on your deployed NN?
<lazyPower> i'd never seen yaml with those definitions inline until we started building charms
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: dr----x--t 9 root root 4096 Mar 29 16:06 /usr/lib/hadoop
<kwmonroe> heh, yeah, so that's no bueno
<c0s> yeah, that's weird set of perms
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: so perhaps we need to quote the perms in https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-hadoop-base/blob/master/dist.yaml
<cory_fu> I think this is related to https://github.com/juju/charm-tools/pull/104
<kwmonroe> to prevent whomever is converting octal to decimal
<cory_fu> Hrm.  My ruamel.yaml got updated in my venv somehow
<cory_fu> Downgrading to 0.10.2 fixes this issue
<cory_fu> I'm not sure how it got upgraded, though
<c0s> spark 1.6.1 upgrade isn't in the public repository, is it?
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Why did we need the sticky bit on cache_base but not any of the other dirs?
<c0s> not yet, that is?
<pcdummy> hey guys :)
 * pcdummy needs to test out JUJU soon.
<kwmonroe> c0s: 1.6.1 is in the ~bigdata-dev namespace: https://jujucharms.com/u/bigdata-dev/apache-spark, but you wouldn't know that unless you peeked inside resources.yaml.  somebody forgot to update the readme ;)
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: I'm fixing the README as part of my current work
<kwmonroe> bless you cory_fu
<c0s> ah, cool Thanks kwmonroe
<lazyPower> oh hey pcdummy  o/
<pcdummy> lazyPower: thanks for bringing me here, can i deploy Juju 2 on a laptop vm machine?
<c0s> kwmonroe: so if I do
<c0s>   % juju deploy apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin
<c0s> I should get the latest, right?
<pcdummy> or do i need >8 GB Ram to test it out.
<lazyPower> pcdummy - you sure can. I would highly recommend you trial this on xenial
<pcdummy> i'm on xenial
<lazyPower> even *better*
<cory_fu> c0s: You'd need the u/bigdata-dev/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin version instead
<c0s> ok, thanks
<lazyPower> pcdummy - the release notes in /topic should be enough to get you started
<lazyPower> pcdummy and if you have any questions, i'm here to lend a hand along the way
<pcdummy> lazyPower: thanks a lot!
<lazyPower> anytime :) Happy that I happened to tab into the right room at the right time :D
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: we need the sticky bit because i think you can screw up hdfs if non-owners remove cache files.  so for example, since the ubuntu user is in the hadoop group and the dir is 775, that user could remove stuff unless we stickied it.  now, only root and hdfs can remove stuff regardless of gorup membership.
* marcoceppi changed the topic of #juju to: || Welcome to Juju! || Docs: http://jujucharms.com/docs || FAQ: http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || Review Queue: http://review.juju.solutions || Unanswered Questions: http://goo.gl/dNj8CP || Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/c/jujucharms || Juju 2.0 beta3 release notes: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2016-March/006922.html
<LiftedKilt> d34dp@@l
<lazyPower> LiftedKilt - great movie
<beisner> did i leave the stove on?
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower also great password for my lab haha
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: oops
<lazyPower> i'm constantly doing that, mis alt-tabbing into the wrong app and punching out my password
<lazyPower> thankfully its usually in a terminal going nowhere
<LiftedKilt> at least it wasn't an important password haha
<pcdummy> http://loremflickr.com/1024/768/deadpool,movie/all
<c0s> kwmonroe: Actually, it seems that deploy from
<c0s>   cs:~bigdata-dev/bundle/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin
<c0s> still pulls in Spark 1.4.1
<c0s> which is probably ok for the immediate needs, but thought you might want to know ;)
<c0s> holy crap... https://twitter.com/Smerity/status/714861045420990464 - it took people decades to figure out that parallel execution isn't faster then a sequential? Oh my ....
<kwmonroe> heh - nice c0s ^^
<kwmonroe> and yeah, thanks for the heads up on the a-h-s-z bundle :/
<c0s> sure
<CZauX> Is there a PHP-FPM charm, or how does that fit into things with JuJu?
<lazyPower> CZauX - there's a layer for it actually
<lazyPower> CZauX - charms recently underwent a rennovation, where we now build charms from layers, so everyone can benefit from the learnings in that layer, such as memory optimizations that get repeated on every deployment.
<CZauX> How would I add that in in the web interface, or is that a command line thing?
<lazyPower> its a command line thing used when building charms, so there's no real representation in the GUI of that layer, aside from relations it adds, and configuration options on the final charm
<lazyPower> there's a howto that walks through this process, let me fish that up for you
<lazyPower> CZauX - https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/developer-getting-started  is the 10k foot view, and if you want to view the actual instructions for hoiw those layers are written/assembled: https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/developer-layer-example
<beisner> cholcombe, so is https://review.openstack.org/#/c/296632/ ready for the wf+1 (merge that schtuff) ?
<cholcombe> beisner, yeah i think so.  icey you agree?
<beisner> cholcombe, icey - fyi lgtm
<icey> +1 beisner cholcombe, it should now correctly gate what shoud be passing :)
<cholcombe> cool
<beisner> boom, wf+1'd
<beisner> thanks icey, cholcombe
<cholcombe> woo
<cory_fu> c0s: Oh, sorry.  I haven't published the update to that bundle yet because I was working on the readme and smoke tests
<c0s> no worries cory_fu
<cory_fu> c0s: I feel like the real message is that all generalizations are false.  Like everything in life, the real answer is, "it depends."
<cory_fu> c0s: (of that tweet)
<c0s> :)
<c0s> cory_fu: is true.
<c0s> However, in parallel computing you can not run your code faster than the slowest sequential part of it. Hence, in many cases, good sequential code will beat the crap out of ... well... crappy parallel code
<A-Kaser> kwmonroe: if you update README file on https://jujucharms.com/u/bigdata-dev/apache-spark you could update the Spark version :)
<A-Kaser> title said spark 1.4 and resources spark-1.6.1-bin-hadoop2.6
<kwmonroe> yup A-Kaser, cory_fu already got it
<kwmonroe> thanks :)
<A-Kaser> fine
<c0s> kwmonroe: is it possible to redeplo just one service in an already deployed bundle?
<c0s> Say, Zeppelin behaves funny, so I just want to re-install it. Is it possible at all?
<cory_fu> c0s: You can `juju remove-service` and then `juju deploy` that service again.  Are you using quickstart for deploying the bundle?
<cory_fu> c0s: Also, be aware that since Zeppelin is a subordinate, you might end up in a situation where you'd need to remove the principal (spark) as well.  But if the charm cleans up properly after itself, you shouldn't
<cory_fu> c0s: These instructions look better to you for the smoke-test?  https://github.com/johnsca/bundle-apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin/blob/readme/README.md
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Can you take a look at the PRs I have open (spark, zeppelin, RM, NN, and that bundle's README), please?
<kwmonroe> yup cory_fu
<cory_fu> Thanks
<skay> cory_fu: do you have a prompt that displays the current juju env?
<cory_fu> skay: I do
<skay> cory_fu: tell me more
<skay> yay
<c0s> cory_fu: I am on juju 2.x
<cory_fu> c0s: Ah, nice
<c0s> cory_fu: I like that juju action do namenode/0 smoke-test thing
<c0s> much cleaner than a long instructions on how to pull in some files and check them
<skay> cory_fu: earlier I was asking, and lazyPower said you might. I want to display the env in a prompt because I have a shared account with someone and multiple envs
<skay> and that's just a disaster in the making
<cory_fu> skay: I use liquidprompt (https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt) and this is my liquid.ps1 file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15554369/  I also have this set up as a once-a-minute cron: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15554384/
<cory_fu> So that gives me both the current env and the number of machines.  I think I also have juju-machine-count running on demand, too, after some juju operations, but I can't recall how
<c0s> cory_fu: if I removed/deployed zeppeling - shall I also add relations manually, etc?
<skay> thanks
<cory_fu> c0s: Yes.  I'm not sure how 2.0 handles re-deploying a partially deployed bundle, but it's worth trying just `juju deploy <bundle>` again and see if it does the right thing (adding missing services and finishing the relations)
<skay> cory_fu: why juju switch versus juju env?
<cory_fu> I know quickstart did not, which is why I asked about that
<c0s> oh, I guess just add unit
<cory_fu> skay: *shrug*  They both do the same thing, and are probably aliases
<cory_fu> skay: Also, that will probably have to change for juju 2.0
<skay> cory_fu: okay. I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something about the command
<cory_fu> marcoceppi, rick_h_: Will juju 2.0 become the default in trusty once it's released, or will it be Xenial+ only (w/o a ppa)?
<cory_fu> Or, rather, will the stable ppa be updated to 2.0 for trusty
<rick_h_> cory_fu: yes, but it will be a juju2 package and put into main. I'm not sure what the timeline is on that re: xenial release
<cory_fu> rick_h_: Just trying to plan our README and other charm updates
<lazyPower> rick_h_ - that differs from what i heard from stokachu just yesterday
<rick_h_> lazyPower: :)
<lazyPower> i read that the juju2 package was goign away, and a juju-1.25 package would be created
<rick_h_> lazyPower: right, but on trusty you already have juju-core
 * lazyPower is utterly confused
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so on trusty, you'll have juju2 package
<rick_h_> lazyPower: you're correct on xenial and that's the reverse story than what cory_fu was asking
<lazyPower> ok, i suppose that makes more sense
<lazyPower> seems weird that we have 2 install paths between the two LTS's, but i suppose there are concerns far bigger than my understanding of why :)
<jcastro> let's pretend you're on 1.25
<jcastro> and xenial comes out
<jcastro> but I can't upgrade from 1.25 to 2
<jcastro> we need to provide both
<rick_h_> jcastro: we will
<lazyPower> > I can't upgrade from 1.25 to 2 -   when will that scenario come to pass?
<rick_h_> jcastro: lazyPower we're working witht he release team and folks to find a path that's acceptable to all
<lazyPower> i thought a 1.25 to 2.0 environment jump was the *only* supported path we had to upgrading an older env to the new env
<c0s> damn, looks like it is easier to re-bootstrap the controller
<cory_fu> c0s: :(
<c0s> perhaps it is my inaptness around juju
<cory_fu> c0s: If you're on 2.0, you can create new envs w/o rebootstrapping
<cory_fu> I'm not sure what the syntax is, though
<lazyPower> juju create-model myname
<lazyPower> cory_fu ^
<stormmore1> I am still trying to get my head around the model concept in juju
<c0s> oh... I didn't know that cory_fu
<c0s> too late for this time though ;)
<deanman> lazyPower: Trying to use docker charm using manual provider on a local VM and it hangs on the "waiting for agent initialisation to finish". Any specific limitation on that charm ?
<lazyPower> deanman - which charm specifically?
<deanman> cs:trusty/docker-8
<lazyPower> i have a todo item to deprecate the older docker charm and instead promote the new layer-docker, as well as supplant that charm.
<lazyPower> yeah, thats the older docker charm which uses ansible. Its fine, and works as is with docker verions <= 1.10, when it makes the systemd rollover in xenial that charm will be fully deprecated and not make the leap, in leu of https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-docker
<lazyPower> deanman - now about the agent being pending - how long have you been waiting? it can take up to ~ 5 minutes with the kvm provider on lower end systems for the vm to come up, and the agent to fully init.
<deanman> lazyPower: on a manual provider when deploying a charm is deployed on a KVM container by default ?
<lazyPower> well manual will enlist anything you point it at so long as it has a passwordless sudo user, and it can communicate with your model-controller.
<lazyPower> that can be a kvm instance, a vm over on digital ocean, etc.
<deanman> Yeah, my setup is a two VM running locally, one used for state and one used for deploying docker containers, i'm bootstrapping the first with manual provider and then adding the second with "machine add". On juju status everything is up and running
<lazyPower> deanman - can i get a pastebin of your juju status output?
<deanman> sure, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15554799/
<c0s> darn... kwmonroe cory_fu is there any way to go from one version of a bundle to a later one without scrapping everything?
<c0s> case in point is apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin to cs:~bigdata-dev/bundle/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin
<deanman> it seems that it is not a specific charm issue, all charms that i tried to deploy on that second machine failed,
<magicaltrout> c0s: you can switch charms
<magicaltrout> during upgrades
<magicaltrout> https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/authors-charm-upgrades
<magicaltrout> might be what you're after
<cory_fu> c0s: You would probably have to do `juju upgrade-charm --switch` on every service, and if there are any differences in the relations, it might fail
<lazyPower> deanman           current: failed  -- something happened during the agent provisioning that failed hard
<lazyPower> deanman - does juju ssh docker/8 work? if so, lets see if we can get the logs to figure out where the hangup up, they will be located in /var/log/juju/
<deanman> lazyPower: You mean the first time when added that machine that something could have gone wrong and agent not installed correctly ?
<c0s> I see
<c0s> re-deploy it is
<stormmore> can any help me understand what controllername is in the context of juju bootstrap [options] <controllername> <cloud>[/<region>]?
<stormmore> and how does it relate the juju model concept?
<lazyPower> stormmore - you can name a controller anything you want so its pertinent to you
<kwmonroe> yeah c0s, i would just destroy-model and fire up another.  the relation differences between promulgated and bigdata-dev charms would probably not survive a mult-charm upgrade.  ie, you'd upgrade plugin and immediately break everyting else.  then you'd be in resolved --retry hell longer than it would take to just destroy and re-deploy
<stormmore> lazyPower: i.e. openstack-cluster, or wordpress-site?
<lazyPower> stormmore - so, a controller alias makes it easier to identify when you're working in a multi-environment setup, like deploying on AWS and Azure to keep redundant deployments going in 2 dc's.
<deanman> lazyPower: It nags about KVM acceleration can NOT be used and exits with status 1. So weird, why deploying on state VM works but not on the main VM ?
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: a controller manages a set of models
<lazyPower> stormmore - that sounds more like a model name than a controller name. In my specific ocntext, i have 3 controllers i use on a daily basis -    juju bootstrap personal aws/us-east-1   as an example.
<lazyPower> deanman 1 sec :) i cant believe that the KVM support is what would nuke that agent. it doesn't need KVM extensions in this context unless you told it ot deploy --to kvm:1
<lazyPower> stormmore - so think of it like this, a model-controller (or just the controller) is what allows you to work with many different models
<LiftedKilt> so you could have "prod" and "dev" controllers on a cloud, and then have separate models for your different clusters inside those
<deanman> lazyPower: Yeah that's very weird because i didn't specify any container, simply used "juju deploy <charm>" which it default to select the second VM
<lazyPower> you can model your entire web presence in one model, and then deploy an ERP for your accounting/sales team in another model, controlled by the same controller.
<lazyPower> deanman - yep, i think we're missing something here, can you pastebin those logs? protip: apt-get install -y pastebinit  makes that a breeze
<stormmore> OK I think I got it, so once I have done my initial bootstrap, then I should create a model for instance for openstack
<lazyPower> stormmore - i hope that helped clarify, is it starting to make more sense?
<lazyPower> yes!
<lazyPower> the default model you're presented with is an 'admin' model
<lazyPower> its likely you want to deploy things like the juju-gui into this model, and then create different models for any additional application partitions you may want/need
<stormmore> awesome OK now that kinda makes sense, not concepts I played with in 1.9
<stormmore> yeah I have juju-gui deployed :)
<stormmore> took a little bit of work (still not figured out to auto deploy routing changes I need to node) but it working as I intended for the PoC
<lazyPower> glad we could shed some light :) its a bit of a departure from our story to date, it really accelerates testing ideas in juju not having to wait for a bootstrap when you want to tweak something.
<lazyPower> and managing multiple models from a single controller also just plain kicks butt, so there's that too.
<stormmore> I do like the model idea and can think of internal use cases, however right now I am just trying to get a MAAS, Juju, Openstack cluster PoC done
<lazyPower> pcdummy - speaking of people poking about, did you discover everything you were looking for?
<deanman> lazyPower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554853/ (docker/8), http://paste.ubuntu.com/15554860/ (redis)
<stormmore> lazyPower: do you have any suggestion where adanced routing (i.e. multiple gateways) should be setup so that juju / maas deploys the right post-up and post-down lines for the interfaces?
<lazyPower> stormmore - network modelling is somethiing we introduced recently, i'm not positive on how much of that is in maas 1.9
<stormmore> lazyPower: just as well I am running 2.0 beta 2
<lazyPower> oh wow, you're on bleeding edge then :D
<lazyPower> iirc stormmore - you just need to model the networking you're looking to achieve in maas, anything outside of that can be done with network spaces
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: are you pre-provisioning your machines in maas and then adding them in juju via ssh?
<stormmore> why not, by the time this PoC is production ready it won’t be bleeding edge no more
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: no I am letting juju ask maas for resources
<LiftedKilt> stormmore, lazyPower: the 2.0 API is out?
<lazyPower> LiftedKilt - i'm not entirely sure, last i heard the core team was sprinting on the maas 2.0 / juju 2.0 integration bits
<LiftedKilt> err the integration with juju and maas 2.0
<lazyPower> when thumper shows up we can poke him for the details
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: that was my understanding as well, and when I attempted a juju2/maas2 deployment a few days ago it wasn't yet operational
<lazyPower> deanman - silly question, but can your VM reach 10.0.2.15:17070?
<LiftedKilt> hadn't checked to see if it was snuck into juju 2 beta 3
<stormmore> I am not using maas 2.0 as I heard rumors that it is removing wakeonlan and for the time being I am reliant on that
<lazyPower> deanman - i'm wondering if its having an issue connecting to the api server, but the machine agent appears to have spun up fine, its the unit agent that i'm concerned with :/
<lazyPower> stormmore - ok so you're on maas 1.9, and juju 2.x?
<LiftedKilt> stormmore lazyPower: that makes a lot more sense
<stormmore> yeah exactly
<lazyPower> phwewwwww
<lazyPower> ok
<lazyPower> when i said you'r eon bleeding edge, i silently cringed over here
<LiftedKilt> haha
<lazyPower> as i know thats been a pain point we're working through
<stormmore> ok as bleed edge as I can be without having to “hack” to get wakeonlan to work again
<lazyPower> haha
<lazyPower> we're removing WoL support from maas? thats weird
<stormmore> yeah I thought that
 * lazyPower is missing updates all over the place
<LiftedKilt> I hadn't heard about removing wol from maas 2? Maybe it's just broken right now?
<lazyPower> That seems more likely than removing it
<lazyPower> stormmore - but yeah, model your networking under the associated tabs in maas, set your gateways and cidrs attached to your interfaces
<LiftedKilt> WoL is pretty integral to the workflow - pxe/enlist, shutdown, commission, shutdown, deploy
<lazyPower> stormmore - then when juju brings up the services it should "just work" as you've modeled it slightly lower in the stack. if you have need of a custom network that you're not modeling in maas, investigate network spaces, as its a newish feature, supported on MAAS and AWS substrates that i'm aware of (potentially more)
<deanman> lazyPower: well i don't get it why it uses that IP address, the VM does indeed report two configured interfaces, eth0  (10.0.2.15) and eth1 (192.168.11.12). I used the latter to add it on the juju environment.
<lazyPower> you're using vagrant to spin these up right? i wonder if you dont need to weak the networking on that so its only got a single nic
<lazyPower> juju will poll the listed interfaces and bind ot the first one it lists as the admin interface unless i'm mistaken
<deanman> lazyPower: Yeap, vagrant...well it shouldn't get two ifaces.
<lazyPower> which means, if you do something like install docker before juju, it'll bind to that docker0 interface, 172.0.4.x - and then things get bundled up like this
<lazyPower> *bungled
<deanman> lazyPower: well that's the best lead of what's wrong so far.
<lazyPower> well, lets hack on that Vagrantfile you're using and make it right :)
<thumper> lazyPower: say what?
<thumper> oh...
<thumper> maas and juju 2.0 love?
<lazyPower> thumper <3 hows juju2 / maas2 doin? we're still same place we were right? "we're working on it and you should stop bugging me"
<thumper> yeah... won't be any time soon
<deanman> lazyPower: but...machine 1 has the same setup, it reports two interfaces, but deployments there work ;-)
<thumper> where soon is in the next two / three weeks
<thumper> will happen as soon as we can
<thumper> we are going flat stick
<deanman> machine 0*
<lazyPower> k, thanks :) it was a misunderstanding earlier, i thought we had a user on maas 2.0 trying juju 2.0, i silently wept.
<thumper> :)
<lazyPower> deanman insert confused face
<stormmore> lazyPower: when I setup my maas server I set it up to control both nics fully but I ran into a problem trying to deploy until I took one of the gateways away
<thumper> lazyPower: FWIW I'm going to create a status google doc on the progress
<lazyPower> i'm not sure why that would be the case... i can try to reproduce if i have th disk space
<stormmore> lazyPower: ended up having to log into the deployed box create a new routing table and run a few iproute2 commands
<lazyPower> hmm, ok - i recommend you post what you're trying to do on the juju mailing list, our networking spaces guru is on EU time, so that gives them a chance to participate in the convo
<lazyPower> stormmore ^
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: you might need to dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: and make sure it's on the right address
<stormmore> lifeless:
<stormmore> whoops
<lazyPower> deanman - can you hit me with your Vagrantfile? i'll try to reproduce over here, i'm constrained on disk, but lets give it a go
<lazyPower> juju status
<lazyPower> gah
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: when it happened I when through the whole configuration, as soon as I removed the one gateway address, deployments worked, I suspect it is how the rest of my setup is and the constraints I am working within
<stormmore> lazyPower: I just doublecheck the docs, wakeonlan / ether_wake has been removed from the development branch
<lazyPower> stormmore - i just relayed the question to our maas devs, i'll similarly proxy a response back when i have one
<stormmore> sweet :) thanks... yet another reason I am enjoying working with these tools :)
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555003/
<deanman> lazyPower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555000/ After vagrant up i would ssh to each machine and install latest juju 1.25.3
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: I would take a look at that and see if it might fix your problem - instead of adding the gateways, you add them as post-up routes with metrics
<lazyPower> ok give me a sec to poke around in here deanman, i'll need to fetch all the base box's and what not
<deanman> lazyPower: i really appreciate your help
<stormmore> lazyPower: I did consider that method, how would I implement that if one of those gateways happens to also be the maas server? I assume using space config?
<lazyPower> LiftedKilt - hmm, how do you model that post-up route w/ maas?
<deanman> lazyPower: and this would be my environments.yam file http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555031/
<lazyPower> deanman anytime :) sorry you've bumped your head a bit trying ot get this going. I'd like to get you sorted so you can hack on projects with us :D
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: if you needed to deploy that to all your nodes? eesh I'm not sure. A custom post deployment script I guess
<LiftedKilt> I thought stormmore's problem was multi gateway on the maas server itself though, not the deployed nodes
<stormmore> nope the with nodes :-/
<stormmore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555049/ is what I ended up doing on the node manually
<stormmore> the MAAS server also has post-up and post-down commands to SNAT for the MAAS mgmt network
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: gotcha - yeah configuring the networking on maas nodes is still pretty hazy for me...I'm not sure the best way to do things
<lazyPower> oh no :( bad news
<lazyPower> roaksoax lazyPower: yes, it is removed
<lazyPower> stormmore - it appears you weren't wrong in your concern about WoL going away
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: and I feel like I can't really get a grasp of maas' methodology for networking
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: what why?
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: it is taking me a bit but I also have a background in networking and vmware which helps me. first thing is to stop thinking of a server as a server but instead consider it a rack in a box
<stormmore> probably because WoL is unreliable at best
<stormmore> I am only using it cause I don’t have access to help me setup the rpdu configuration
<c0s> cory_fu: trying to load some files in Spark using the a-h-s-z bundle from bigdata-dev repo.
<c0s> And am getting this
<c0s> org.apache.spark.SparkException: Found both spark.driver.extraClassPath and SPARK_CLASSPATH. Use only the former.
<c0s> 	at org.apache.spark.SparkConf$$anonfun$validateSettings$6$$anonfun$apply$8.apply(SparkConf.scala:444)
<c0s> 	at org.apache.spark.SparkConf$$anonfun$validateSettings$6$$anonfun$apply$8.apply(SparkConf.scala:442)
<lazyPower> short answer here LiftedKilt : .. but it is not a robust driver, since it doesn't support power off or status, and requires layer2 network connectivity ..
<lazyPower> >  one issue is, it's difficult to know which rack should send the WoL packet, especially in an HA configuration with many racks
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: hmmm - well, that's reasonable
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: and was actually a question I had on my list of things to investigate - how to determine which controller would control wol for each server
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: I come from a traditional networking background, and am trying to jump into calico or opencontrail and l3 everywhere. I understand the concepts, but it feels really foreign
<cory_fu> c0s: Hrm.  That should be fixed.  We might need to publish a new rev of apache-spark or update the bundle
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: totally get that :) that is why it took me a day to remember how to handle multiple default gateways in Linux again with enough confidence to test in a remote DC
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: I prefer the separate routing table to multiple metric based gateways, just seems cleaner and possible more efficient
<c0s> ok
<c0s> so, for now I will try to go around with spark-shell
<c0s> cause 1.3.0 Spark (in the currently published bundle) doesn't provide certain things
<kwmonroe> c0s: with your a-h-s-z deployment, can you pastebin the output of "juju status"?
<kwmonroe> the conflicting SPARK_CLASSPATH and extraClassPath should have been resolved 5 days ago with : https://github.com/juju-solutions/bundle-apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin/commit/d4d77ba503d7ff409d1f942321cfa54099feeecd
<cory_fu> I have to run to dinner.  Maybe EOD, or I might be back for a bit
<kwmonroe> marcoceppi: is there a 'charm show' equivalent for bundles?
<admcleod1> c0s: hey what email address should i use for you?
<lazyPower> kwmonroe - does that not work with a bundle resource?
<c0s> here it is kwmonroe http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555219/
<kwmonroe> lazyPower: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555216/
<lazyPower> ah right, that was a bug that was slated to be fixed
<lazyPower> we identified that late last week
<kwmonroe> ack lazyPower.. is there an open issue?
<stormmore> well that is totally weird, I just lost juju-gui after I destroyed a different charm
<rick_h_> stormmore: ?!
<stormmore> I was working in the juju, decided I wanted to destroy a charm I just deployed and then now I am getting connection time outs on juju-gui
<stormmore> working in the juju-gui
<rick_h_> you destroyed it in the GUI UI? Or from the cli?
<rick_h_> stormmore: ^
<stormmore> rick_h_: in the GUI
<rick_h_> stormmore: to the same machine/host?
<rick_h_> stormmore: if you can replicate/describe please file a bug and we'll get on that as that sounds dangerous. https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/issues
<stormmore> rick_h_: yes, I had just deployed neutron-gateway, thought I messed up the constraints, decided to destroyed and redeploy and now the gui is nonresponsive
<stormmore> rick_h_: hoping not to recreate :P most likely right now I am going to detroy the controller and start again
<rick_h_> stormmore: ok, is this 2.0 beta3?
<rick_h_> hatch: ^ fyi
<stormmore> rick_h_: beta 2
<rick_h_> stormmore: k
<stormmore> is 3 out? can I upgrade straight to it or is burn and rebuild operation?
<stormmore> rick_h_: it might be worth noting, on logging into the node I see that it didn’t in fact destroy the neutron-gateway, going to see if I can clean up using the cli first
<rick_h_> stormmore: yes, 3 came out this morning
<rick_h_> stormmore: make sure to kill any running controllers
<rick_h_> stormmore: it *might work* but I'm not 100% sure if you'll need to kill/restart
<stormmore> OK sweet, well I am about to destroy this controller even if I figure out why the juju-gui has stopped responding
<rick_h_> stormmore: k, yea upgrade to beta3 and you'll get the latest good stuff. Loves of big improvements in b3
<stormmore> sweet :) I have so far been really impressed with each and every upgrade I have done in the last 3 months
<stormmore> it pays to have a few servers as a playground for sure :)
<rick_h_> playgrounds make life more fun
<stormmore> oh yeah :) and right now that is what I have until I get a stable PoC
<stormmore> rick_h_: know if there is a way to restart the juju-gui service without restarting the node?
<rick_h_> stormmore: yes, there's a service on there called 'guiserver' I think
<rick_h_> stormmore: sudo service guiserver restart
<rick_h_> maybe?
<kwmonroe> hey c0s, GREAT news and bad news... great news:  the latest bigdata-dev a-h-s-z bundle includes charm revisions that fix your classpath conflict: https://jujucharms.com/u/bigdata-dev/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin.  bad news:  your deployment is too old (by about 4 hours).
<c0s> yeah, well ;)
<stormmore> trying :)
<c0s> I will continue with what I have - shark-shell works for the poking around
<c0s> in am, I will get the latest one and give Z a spin ;)
<c0s> thanks kwmonroe
<c0s> it took me a bit longer to get up and running all I needed, but you know ;)
<kwmonroe> specifically c0s, you need spark-69, zeppelin-49, and plugin-65... for sure continue on if you're able, and when you need a better spark-submit, burn that model and fire up the latest ;)
<c0s> yeah, what I have will sustain me through the day ;)
<stormmore> last test before I kill this controller, destory and redeploy juju-gui
<stormmore> think http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555560/ says it all, ok killing controllers and upgrading to beta 3
<rick_h_> stormmore: ok, so that's good and should be error info in the unit logs there
<stormmore> rick_h_: on the node? path?
<rick_h_> stormmore: /var/log/juju/unit-XXXXXXX where XXX is the unit name/etc
<stormmore> rick_h_: “subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['apt-get', 'update']' returned non-zero exit status 100” seems the pertinent line from the log. think my node network got messed up beyond repair
<rick_h_> stormmore: ah, ok so it couldn't apt-get installed
<stormmore> rick_h_: that is what is looks like which would go with the fact that the routing got hosed, going to separate the gateway onto a different node to rule that problem out
<rick_h_> stormmore: gotcha, ok I'm scared less then
<hatch> hello
<rick_h_> stormmore: the whole "destroy X and Y goes away" freaked me out a bit :)
<rick_h_> hatch: carry on, nothing to see here
 * hatch carry's on
<stormmore> rick_h_: right :) still anonying that destroying X removed some other required setting
<rick_h_> stormmore: well, you destroyed something that borked networking
<stormmore> yup
<LiftedKilt> has anyone else had a problem with destroy-model leaving an empty unusable model in the ui?
<stormmore> fun now I need to figure out how to create an internal mirror repo too
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: yes, just got link to the bug on that https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1534627
<mup> Bug #1534627: Destroyed models still show up in list-models <2.0-count> <conjure> <juju-release-support> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534627>
<stormmore> OK so I created a new controller using beta 3 but machine 0 isn’t showing up and juju list-machines isn’t showing any machines
<rick_h_> stormmore: juju list-models
<stormmore> # juju list-models
<stormmore> NAME      OWNER        LAST CONNECTION
<stormmore> admin     admin@local  never connected
<stormmore> default*  admin@local  40 seconds ago
<rick_h_> stormmore: beta3 fixes it so that there are two models out of the box, the admin model that you don't use and the default one that is the empty default space to work in
<rick_h_> stormmore: so create-model or use default to work in, machine 0 is in the adin model and so doesn't show in default and other models
<stormmore> rick_h_: so how do I deploy services to machine 0?
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: Thanks for the link
<rick_h_> stormmore: you can juju switch admin
<rick_h_> stormmore: and deploy on there, but in order to help prevent folks from doing that when you can have many models it's a bit discouraged
<rick_h_> stormmore: using lxd containers or the like is much preferred for density, but machine 0 is hosting the state data for all models so deploying/removing on that is potentially messy
<stormmore> rick_h_: oh I get that, but in most examples, juju-gui usually gets deployed to machine 0
<stormmore> rick_h_: not quite ready for lxd, still using trusty
<rick_h_> stormmore: gotcha, yes I'd juju switch admin and juju deploy there
<rick_h_> stormmore: fyi that there's a new juju gui command that will work so that the gui is always built into juju on bootstrap
<rick_h_> stormmore: so it won't be a problem by the next release I believe
<stormmore> rick_h_: oh do share :)
<rick_h_> stormmore: juju gui --help
<stormmore> rick_h_: oh nice, can’t wait now :P
<rick_h_> stormmore: so atm you'd have to git clone the juju-gui and do https://pastebin.canonical.com/152913/
<rick_h_> stormmore: but soon, bootstrap will get the gui release and auto set it up
<stormmore> rick_h_: that will definitely cut out a couple of steps in deployment :)
<stormmore> rick_h_: shame I don’t have access to that pastebin ;-)
<rick_h_> stormmore: doh, my bad. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555902/
<stormmore> nice, yeah definitely makes sense since I am not sure anyone wouldn’t want the gui to show off the models :)
<stormmore> so I am running into a problem deploying juju-gui, keep getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555944/
<rick_h_> stormmore: hmm, can't get to the charmstore? can you reach api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v4/trusty/juju-gui-52/archive on the state server?
<stormmore> yes
<rick_h_> stormmore: can you deploy other services there?
<stormmore> rick_h_: haven’t tried yet, let me try something else
<rick_h_> the error looks like it's getting a 400 from the https charmstore request, but not sure why it would.
 * rick_h_ wonders if it'll do that on any charm or if there's something wrong with the api/gui charm combo
<stormmore> rick_h_: looking like it http://paste.ubuntu.com/15555975/
<stormmore> rick_h_: I am aware just how stupid it to deploy mysql on the same box but hey it was a test ;-)
<rick_h_> stormmore: lol yea appreciat eit
 * rick_h_ pokes at charm to see if it's ok
<stormmore> just mysql is in “Unit is ready” state
<stormmore> 2nd controller destroyed today
<rick_h_> stormmore: hmm, so permissions are right on the charm and such. what did you hit?
<stormmore> rick_h_: I just ran juju deploy --to 0 juju-gui and it didn’t work :-/
<rick_h_> stormmore: yea, trying to see why
<stormmore> rick_h_: giving it another shot, seeing if I can replicate from clean deployment
<lazyPower> stormmore - thanks for digging deep on this :)
 * rick_h_ is bootstrapping to see if he can dupe
<stormmore> oh any time :) having had this much fun “learning” new tech in awhile
<rick_h_> learning == fun :)
<lazyPower> ayyyy you kids today and your clouds and learning and modeling. its like you hate the manual side of ops ;)
<stormmore> for the record, my original PoC of MAAS and Juju has had the direct consequence of us hiring a contractor to help investigate it’s use in our lab on a large scale
#juju 2016-03-30
<stormmore> lazyPower: I still love the manual side of ops, just don’t have the time to manually install and configure thousands of servers at a time :P
<lazyPower> stormmore - irc is notoriously horrible at transferring sarcasm :D
<stormmore> lazyPower: that I am well aware of during my time as an IRCop on one network and help channel op on DALnet back in the day ;-)
<lazyPower> DALNet! \o/ now that brings back memories
<stormmore> was a channel op in #ircnewbies on there
<stormmore> love my test servers ssd drives really makes destroying and creating controllers so much faster
<rick_h_> stormmore: hmm, ok so deploy worked here. Still working on figuring out wtf
<stormmore> rick_h_: it might be my weird ass config, will know as soon as the bootstrap is finished
<stormmore> rick_h_: just waiting for it to reconnect and finish up at this point
<stormmore> bootstrping the agent now
<stormmore> bootstraping*
<stormmore> rick_h_: before I try and deploy juju-gui should I do anything?
<rick_h_> stormmore: no, it should be fine. I just did a bootstrap, switch to admin, and then test the deploy
<stormmore> rick_h_: definitely something obscure in my config, “juju-gui/0 maintenance     executing   2.0-beta3 0             198.18.83.100  (install) installing charm software”
<rick_h_> stormmore: hmm, ok. Yea if you can point us at anything we can repeat we can look into it
<stormmore> rick_h_: from what I can tell it goes back to the multi-gateway config setup
<rick_h_> stormmore: hmm, ok. Yea not sure on that.
<stormmore> rick_h_: no worries, it’s one of those good to know for when we are designing a production setup
<rick_h_> stormmore: definitely
<stormmore> I must still have something wrong in my network design/implementation cause the 2nd node is failing to communicate with the 1st :-/
<jamespage> morning
<gnuoy> jamespage, don't suppose you have time to peak at a few reviews for me do you ? ( https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:liam.young%2540canonical.com+status:open )
<jamespage> gnuoy, i will in a bit
<gnuoy> ta
<jamespage> gnuoy, 3/4 landing - the cinder-backup one needs a small fix I think
<gnuoy> jamespage, excellent, thank you
<gnuoy> jamespage, I've fixed the code in response to the comments you and tinwood made on https://code.launchpad.net/~gnuoy/charms/trusty/hacluster/pause-resume/+merge/289911 , are you happy for me to land that?
<jamespage> gnuoy, cinder-backup updates looks fine to me
<jamespage> gnuoy, approved
<gnuoy> ta
<jamespage> gnuoy, +1 on the hacluster merge as well
<gnuoy> jamespage, \o/ thanks
<deanman> Hi, any tips on how to model a docker workload when using docker-compose? Do you encapsulate each docker in a charm or is there a way to provide the compose yaml file and juju some way create the charms?
<marcoceppi> lazyPower: ^
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: ^
<mbruzek> It looks like deanman left, but there is a way to do that.
<mbruzek> When deanman comes back: Our docker charm has compose functionality, and you can just drop in a compose.yml or compose.yaml in a directory and make a docker charm controlled by compose very quickly.
<c0s> https://bigtop-repos.s3.amazonaws.com/releases/1.1.0/ubuntu/vivid/ppc64el/bigtop.list
<c0s> https://github.com/apache/bigtop/blob/master/bigtop-deploy/puppet/hieradata/site.yaml - here's a minimal site file for the deployment
<c0s> https://github.com/apache/bigtop/blob/master/bigtop-deploy/puppet/hieradata/bigtop/cluster.yaml - the full list of the hiera configuration
<bugrum> I guess I should have asked this here. I'm trying to get a juju setup going with maas. I have maas installed on Ubuntu server 15.10 with 4 nodes connected and commissioned.
<bugrum> However, when I try to bootstrap one of the nodes with juju bootstrap, the instance either goes into started but not deployed, or it goes it attempts to download something from the internet (even though the documentation mentions creating a private network between the nodes and mother node)
<bugrum> am I missing something here?
<bugrum> Is there a logfile on the maas mother node or something that will point me in the right direction?
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: try running your bootstrap with --upload-tools
<bugrum> LiftedKilt: okay, let me try that...
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: if you look at the server output on maas for one of the servers that is timing out and it shows that the installation is finished, you might need to adjust the bootstrap-timeout value on bootstrap. It may be that your servers are not able to install and provision within the 10 minutes juju expects them too.
<bugrum> LiftedKilt: do I add that value in the environments.yaml file?
<bugrum> for the bootstrap-timeout
<LiftedKilt> what juju version are you using? 1.25 or 2
<bugrum> one second I need to look
<bugrum> I'm using juju 1.25 on wily
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: I would highly recommend using 2.0
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: It's a huge change in both syntax and function, and if you are getting started it's definitely worth starting with the new version
<bugrum> is there a ppa I need to add in order to use that version?
<bugrum> or is it just ppa:juju/stable?
<LiftedKilt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15560256/
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: there's a quick guide for you
<bugrum> does juju 2 work with MAAS 1.9
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: yes
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: it doesn't work with maas 2.0 yet, but will in a few weeks
<bugrum> the pastebin is pointing to a development branch of juju. Is juju 2 in beta?
<magicaltrout> it is in beta
<magicaltrout> beta 3 went out earlier this week I believe
<magicaltrout> certainly worth using 2.0 if you are just starting out
<magicaltrout> save on the upgrade pain
<bugrum> thank you. Should I do an apt-get remove on juju 1.25 before installing juju 2 or can I do an apt-get upgrade simply to upgrade the current version?
<magicaltrout> i think the install target is apt-get install juju2 anyway
<magicaltrout> although i've not checked
<magicaltrout> configs and stuff go in different places
<bugrum> I'll error the side of caution and remove the old one then
<jamespage> dosaboy, hey - can you drop "Publi network is configured
<jamespage> existing os-public-hostname option." from the commit message and then I think both multi-network support reviews are good to go btw...
<dosaboy> jamespage: looking
<dosaboy> jamespage: yep i'll fix that
<jamespage> dosaboy, awesome
<arosales> any charm command experts know how to pull a non-recommended charm?
<arosales> ah, simple as charm pull cs:~bigdata-dev/apache-spark
<arosales> just prefix the user name
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: left you a comment on the collectd charm. i gotta run out for an appointment but i'll see about promulgating it when i get back
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: yea I've just noticed. But...should that work not be part of review/promulgation process? I don't think pointing at personal repo is a good idea for recommended charm
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: plus I tihnk that warning was not there last time I checked, it's likely that charm tools are moving quicker than review queue ;)
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: the latter is true
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: the point of the 'repo' key is to be able to find the source for the top layer of a charm
<tvansteenburgh> it doesn't matter that it's a personal repo
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: so what if you promulgate the charm and I wipe that repo?
<tvansteenburgh> if someone does 'charm pull-source collectd', we want to get the source of the top layer, not the built charm
<tvansteenburgh> then `charm pull-source` would fall back to getting the built charm
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: why would you delete the source for the charm?
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: so IMO instead of falling back you should put that laer in the official repo owned by ~chamers
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: IDK to clean up my LP branches? It may happen one day IDK
<jacekn> human error
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: most layers here http://interfaces.juju.solutions/ and not in personal branches, I tihnk mine should be the same
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: that's only b/c charmers have done many of the initial layers
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: i think this would be a great point to raise on the juju mailing list
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: if you do that I'm happy to comment (I'm not sure where to even stat, it's been over 2 months since I submitted this charm I don't even remember where to find docs any more)
<jacekn> marcoceppi: above hilights (again) how slow the review process is
<jacekn> marcoceppi: requirements change during the review so if I'm unlucky my charm wil never make it to the charmstore
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: we are aware of that and are working on it. thanks for the feedback.
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: if you think it is a mistake to keep charm layer source in a personal repo, please bring it up on the juju ML
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: i have to go now - appointment in 20 minutes
 * tvansteenburgh departs
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: when you're back - can yo point me at the docs that says charm layer source must be a personal repo?
<tvansteenburgh> there is no "must"
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: or should
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: whatever doc you took that policy from
<tvansteenburgh> the source is in a repo somewhere, we would just like to know where it is
<tvansteenburgh> jacekn: it's from the output of `charm build`
 * tvansteenburgh leaves for real
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: another good reason not to keep official charm sources in personal repos is security - I can modify that source to do something bad, good luck to anybody using my layer
<stokachu> jacekn: you mean you don't blindly trusty everyone? :)
<jacekn> stokachu: shocking right?
<stokachu> jacekn: what is this world coming to
<jacekn> bu they if that's what charmers want that's what they get
<cholcombe> lazyPower, marcoceppi you guys have been busy.  interfaces.juju.solutions is looking packed with layers :)
<aisrael> Has bundletester been updated to work with juju 2 (tvansteenburgh)
<jacekn> tvansteenburgh: so...stable charm tools don't complain about it. I'll comment on the bug too
<lazyPower> cholcombe yeah :) its not just us though
<cholcombe> lazyPower, true
<LiftedKilt> can a juju deployment only be managed from the machine that boostrapped the controller?
<LiftedKilt> or is there a way to provide the connection details to multiple machines (i.e. developers) and let them connect to their controllers/models
<cholcombe> how do actions work with layers?
<lazyPower> the same as they do with any other charm cholcombe
<cholcombe> lazyPower, ok cool
<cholcombe> lazyPower, what i mean is if i add an actions dir to my layer charm and then do charm build it doesn't show up in the final charm directory.  Where do actions go?
<lazyPower> Hmm, doesn't seem right. Is there a layer.yaml directive somewhere telling the builder to omit the actions?
<cholcombe> lazyPower, just the default layer.yaml which includes the basic layer
<lazyPower> cholcombe - i say that because the docker layer has actions that show up in the built charms.
<cholcombe> ah ok
<marcoceppi> aisrael: the metrics look nice
<marcoceppi> aisrael: would be worth a charmin
<cholcombe> lazyPower, so it should just copy the actions dir from the layer dir right?
<lazyPower> yep
<cholcombe> lazyPower, got it.  you have to add something to the actions dir or it ignores it
<LiftedKilt> d34dp@@l
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: hehe
<lazyPower> LiftedKilt - ayyyyyyy lmao ;)
<LiftedKilt> I juse need to run irc on a completely separate box with a separate keyboard haha
<lazyPower> you'd be surprised, you'll wind up installing synergy for convenience and you're back in the same boat
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: I need some help with maas 1.9 + juju 2.0
<lazyPower> ;)
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: how so?
<marcoceppi> I can't get it bootstrapped, there's like no example for cloud.yml
<lazyPower> marcoceppi - there was a maas example in the beta2 rel notes
<lazyPower> i dont know if thats helpful information or not...
<marcoceppi> ugh
<marcoceppi> endpoint
<marcoceppi> lame
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: ?
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: there we go
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: woot
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: it was maas-server in the old env.yaml, but in clouds it's endpoint
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: the lack of documentation for add-cloud is painful
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: ah, gotcha. It should walk you through it?
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: are we getting an interactive add-cloud like add-crednetial?
<rick_h_> oh, there's no interactive add-cloud yet
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: will there be?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: I *think* so but /me double checks spec
<bugrum> What is the equivalent to "juju destroy-environment" in juju2? the command doesn't seem to exist anymore
<rick_h_> bugrum: juju destroy-model xxxx
<rick_h_> bugrum: or sorry, remove-model? /me can't recall
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: also hit an issue with juju add-credential where my local:ob24 maas cloud wasn't acceptable as a cloud
<lazyPower> Usage: juju destroy-model [options] <model name>
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: I'll open a bug
<lazyPower> rick_h_  bugrum ^
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: yes ple`ase
<c0s> kwmonroe: should I give another try to that dev bundle from yesterday as you have updated it?
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: here's what I've got for maas 1.9 juju 2.0 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15560256/
<LiftedKilt> not sure if that's still helpful for you or if you got everything you needed
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: thanks, I also ended up with similar, but I didn't put the oauth token in the clouds.yaml
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: when you bootstrap, does juju2 acquire /all/ maas instances?
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: I'm not entirely sure how acquire works, but as far as showing ownership, no
<kwmonroe> yup c0s, "juju deploy cs:~bigdata-dev/bundle/apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin" will get you the good stuff.
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: it acquires and deploys machine 0
<LiftedKilt> and then repeats that process per charm deployed
<c0s> going right now, thanks kwm
<c0s> kwmonroe: ^^
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: odd, I had 13 nodes an don bootstrap juju took them all at once
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: that's not right
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: i know ;)
<LiftedKilt> haha
<LiftedKilt> I'm on
<LiftedKilt> MAAS Version 1.9.1+bzr4543-0ubuntu1 (wily1) fwiw
<LiftedKilt> what series are you deploying?
<stormmore> rick_h_: so I am talking in #maas about the network issues that I am facing
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: I tried again, seems to be okay
<marcoceppi> 1.9.1+bzr4543-0ubuntu1 (trusty1)
<marcoceppi> was just an odd fluke
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: I'm hoping some of these random quirks get ironed out with the new API in maas 2
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: me tool
<LiftedKilt> I modified the cs:~openstack-charmers-next/bundle/openstack-lxd-51 bundle to put every charm in a lxc container so that I can run the trusty bundle on xenial machines
<LiftedKilt> but the charms freak out about a series mismatch
<LiftedKilt> even in lxc containers
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael: no, bundletester doesn't work with juju2 yet
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: link?
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: ack, thanks.
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: what kind of link
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: to the bundle?
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15561615/
<LiftedKilt> running it locally
<marcoceppi> LiftedKilt: that's a bug
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: yeah it returns https://paste.ubuntu.com/15561642/
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: is that a known bug?
<hackedbellini> Hey guys. Me and nihas want to use juju to orchestrate the deployments of our services on digital ocean, but we are having a hard time figuring out how to make juju manage the existing machines we currently have (the ones that wasn't juju that provisioned). Is there a way of doing that?
<lazyPower> hackedbellini - i dont recommend that
<lazyPower> if juju provisioned those machines, thats a-ok. but existing machines, if you care at all about the data on those units, the charm is likely to stomp on it, and cause you grief
<hackedbellini> lazyPower: yes I know. The charm that we would be running is actually ours, so we have control on what it would do and we can workaround that easily. Other than the problems related to charms and data, is there any other reason for me to avoid doing that?
<lazyPower> Thats all I can think of at the moment.
<lazyPower> you can certainly add the machine as if it were a manual enlistment. juju add-machine ssh:user@host
<lazyPower> hackedbellini - but, again, please take the proper backups and precautions
<hackedbellini> lazyPower: will do :). Thank you very much!
<A-Kaser> I'm trying juju-quickstart apache-hadoop-spark-zeppelin
<A-Kaser> juju status is empty
<A-Kaser> and the command to kill the environment "juju destroy-environment xxx" is not working
<arosales> A-Kaser: hello
<arosales> A-Kaser: which cloud are you targetting?
<arosales> run 'juju switch' to see what your current default is
<marcoceppi> jacekn: I think you're missing something in the new charm store world
<marcoceppi> jacekn: the charm is, once built and promulgated, managed in the store. We don't want the top most layer in the interface site (typically) because there's no reuse value for that. It's why my ubucon layer which builds the ubucon charm from django layer isn't in the index
<marcoceppi> jacekn: the repo key is just a nice pointer that makes layers and charm store connected. we don't need yourlayer to be owned by anyone but you
<marcoceppi> jacekn: since if you build a new version it'll have to go through the same review process, it's just a convience to show where things started from, effectively "this is the upstream of the charm artifact"
<falanx> is there a charms channel?
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: The bug is biting me even when I don't customize the bundle.
<LiftedKilt> marcoceppi: https://jujucharms.com/u/openstack-charmers-next/openstack-lxd/bundle/51 doesn't deploy because ceph-radosgw complains of series mismatch because of a lxc container
<bugrum> LiftedKilt: so I installed juju2 and ran juju bootstrap, and one thing I noticed is that the script is asking for an ip on eth0 and eth1. I thought Wily uses a different naming scheme for the network interfaces
<bugrum> enp2s0 or something like that
<bugrum> for the systemd changes. Would I need to set this up manually to get the bootstrap to work correctly?
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: I'm not sure who gets the credit, but I'm reasonable confident either maas directly or maas under juju's instruction sets the kernel parameter to keep old interface naming
<LiftedKilt> reasonably*
<cory_fu> kwmonroe, c0s: Is there a reasonable default value for dest_dir in this action?  Maybe /user/ubuntu ?
<c0s> from what I see in juju's way of deploying Hadoop stack that seems to be right, cory_fu
<c0s> cory_fu: kwmonroe I think I have a way to put multiple files from the net into HDFS without intermediate store in the local FS. It is a bit ugly but should work just fine ;)
<bugrum> LiftedKilt: So I tried bootstrapping a node with juju2 twice now and I keep getting this error from juju2. It says "bootstrap instance started but did not changed to deployed State"
<bugrum> I didn't see any errors with the --debug flag turned on
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: did you change the bootstrap-timeout?
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: if your machines can't bootstrap within the default time of 600 seconds, you may need to up the bootstrap-timeout value
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: this is passed as an argument in your deploy command
<cory_fu> c0s: So, I had an idea, too, and that was to let the url param take a space-separated list.  https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-hadoop-namenode/pull/13
<cory_fu> c0s: What was yours?
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: err bootstrap command not deploy, sorry
<bugrum> er, no I didn't. can I man juju bootstrap to get all the options
<bugrum> or juju help bootstrap provides them all?
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: juju bootstrap --config bootstrap-timeout=valueinseconds
<bugrum> and I answered my own question :-P
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: I don't think the man page is updated yet with the new syntax
<falanx> If I wanted to auto-scale jenkins slaves, is juju the right tool for me?  Would I just need to create a charm for jenkins swarm?
<c0s> I did this
<c0s> wget --spider http://data.githubarchive.org/2016-01-04-{0..2}.json.gz 2>&1 | grep json.gz | awk '{print $3}' | \
<c0s>   while read i ; do echo $i; wget $i -O - | hdfs dfs -put - cos-arch/`echo $i | awk -F "/" '{print $NF}'`; done
<c0s> cory_fu: ^^
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: huge resource that has tons of info on new syntax: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2016-March/006922.html
<c0s> pretty much like yours I think, but less user input
<bugrum> thanks LiftedKilt
<LiftedKilt> bugrum: no problem
<cory_fu> c0s: How is it less user input?  Also, I have to note that the {0..2} expansion is being done by bash (if you put that URL in quotes, it fails) and so won't work if that pattern is passed in as the action param (unless we eval it, which seems dangerous).
<cory_fu> I've been trying to figure out a way to do the brace expansion inside the action but the only solutions I can come up with use eval.  :(
<c0s> cory_fu: you can use single-quotes to avoid bash parsing
<c0s> or rather local expansion
<c0s> the lines I've published work fine in an interactive bash
<cory_fu> c0s: I'm aware.  But if you put a brace pattern in a variable (pat="file{0..2}") then you can't later expand it without using some form of eval
<cory_fu> c0s: And: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15562624/
<c0s> let me check
<c0s> cory_fu: would the situation change if wget is used instead of curl?
<c0s> cory_fu: yeah, that's a fundamental problem, I guess
<c0s> we can perhaps limit the download action by just "simple" URLs? Although, I am not sure how much value it will add
<cory_fu> c0s: Check out my comment on https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-hadoop-namenode/pull/13
<cory_fu> I think that seems like a  reasonable compromise, no?
<c0s> cory_fu: yeah, replied to the PR
<cory_fu> c0s: I'm not sure how actions work with multiple values for the same option.  I think space-separated might be the only way to do a list
<cory_fu> marcoceppi, lazyPower: I don't support one of you knows if you can specify multiple values for an action param and how that would work?
<cory_fu> mbruzek: ^?
<marcoceppi> cory_fu: you mean, like a list?
<lazyPower> cory_fu - really good question. I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure action params act just like config values, that you would have to have a convention on the values and split them apart during the action-get bits
<lazyPower> but again, i'm like 80% sure of that, wide margin for error there.
<c0s> cory_fu: also, as an option, the URL could be to the file, containing the list in it
<c0s> I just updated the comment, sorry didn't think of it immediately
<cory_fu> marcoceppi: Yeah.  Like, could you do something like: juju action do url=foo url=bar
<cory_fu> lazyPower: Yeah, that's the approach I took, with space separated (chose that because of the brace expansion mentioned in the afore-linked PR)
<cory_fu> c0s: I think we're running up against the limitations of actions as they currently stand.  You can't give them a file, only string params on the CLI.  So if we put the URLs into a file, that file would have to be hosted somewhere on a public URL (or a URL the charm could hit, at least)
<cory_fu> Of course, there's nothing stopping the user from calling `juju action do` several times, once for each file
<c0s> cory_fu: I think I might have misspoken
<cory_fu> That would probably even be better because it would give you more feedback on the progress
<c0s> You still give a URL to the action.
<cory_fu> And the individual actions would be smaller and not block the run queue
<c0s> However, the URL will not be to a gz file, but rather to a file that contains the list of such gz-files
<c0s> then you just need to iterate over that list in while... ; do...; done and be done with it
<cory_fu> c0s: How would our action know if a given file contained a list of URLs or actual data to ingest?  I guess it'd have to be another param
<c0s> yeah, agree
<c0s> two alternative params: a list of files; or a file with the list
<c0s> good point
<cory_fu> marcoceppi, lazyPower: On that note, are actions blocking the run queue something we need to worry about?  Should we avoid long-running actions?  This is an important question for the big data charms.
<marcoceppi> cory_fu: they do block execution queue
<lazyPower> cory_fu - yep actions are blocking
<c0s> is there a concept of async'ed actions?
<c0s> as an example: once my HDFS layer is up, I can start pumping data into it, and at the same time the rest of the stack can be deployed
<c0s> and of course, async'ed actions open all sorts of crazy opportunities for parallel execution ;)
<marcoceppi> c0s: you can have the action start a process and detach from it
<c0s> (and a juicy Pandora box of bugs, related to it)
<marcoceppi> c0s: so the action returns quickly, while the tasks continues on
<c0s> marcoceppi: or that ;)
<c0s> +1
<marcoceppi> c0s: but you can't really query status of that since the actions completed
<c0s> again, I still have tons to learn about Juju
<marcoceppi> no worries, good questions
<c0s> well, technically you can of course
<c0s> detached process still might provide a call-back for status reporting and you might be able to query it once in a while
<arosales> kwmonroe: hello, I deployed the bigdata-dev spark charm (cs:~bigdata-dev/apache-spark) and current workload status is blocked on "Waiting for relation to Hadoop Plugin"  Looking at the logs it seems it is blocking pretty early on in the install hook (http://paste.ubuntu.com/15562811/) and I don't have access to the spark commands whe I ssh into the unit
<cory_fu> arosales: kjackal is currently working on fixing that so that you can deploy Spark standalone (without Hadoop)
<arosales> is the hadoop plugin mandatory or should I have deployed with a stand-aloone config option
<arosales> cory_fu: good to know, any workarounds?  Specifically for deploying spark on Z?
<kjackal> hadoop plugin is not required for spark standalone
<arosales> kjackal: agreed
<kjackal> but wait, what version are we talking about, arosales?
<kjackal> The one I am working on this is fixed, but it is not merged yet
<arosales> kjackal: the question is if the current bigdata-dev/spark charm can be deployed without needing to use hadoop plugin
<kjackal> no, the current one needs hadoop-plugin
<arosales> kjackal: I am using https://code.launchpad.net/~bigdata-dev/charms/trusty/apache-spark/trunk
<arosales> kjackal: any chance you could update bigdata-dev?
<kjackal> yes, that one needs hadoop
<arosales> so I can deploy in stand alone mode?
<cory_fu> arosales: Can you do a charm-build from kjackal's branch?
<arosales> cory_fu: I can, but I am writing instructions for Z users to follow
 * arosales would prefer for them to just do a deploy even if from a personal name space
<cory_fu> arosales: I don't think it's quite ready to be pointing users to.  I don't think it's been reviewed by anyone except kjackal yet.
<arosales> I could put it in my personal name space if there objections to putting it at lp:~bigdata-dev
<cory_fu> But I suppose we could push it to the dev channel on bigdata-dev
<arosales> cory_fu: well users here would know it is beta
<arosales> they are already using Xenial
<cory_fu> Ok, if you want to put it in your namespace, that's fine
 * arosales preferes bigdata-dev as it looks better than arosales
<arosales> cory_fu: how about if we pushed specifically to the xenial name space in bigdata dev?
<arosales> we can be me if kjackal puts me to his latest layer
<lazyPower>  All this talk of channels and namespaces in the store makes me happy :D
<arosales> gtd
<arosales> :-)
<arosales> no 15 min ingestion wait either
<arosales> cory_fu: I'll need xenial anyways, removes one step for me
<cory_fu> arosales: Sure, we don't have any charms published for xenial that I'm aware of anyway
<arosales> cory_fu: thanks, do you know where kjackal latest layer is at?
<kjackal> https://github.com/ktsakalozos/layer-apache-spark
<kjackal> https://github.com/ktsakalozos/interface-spark-quorum
<arosales> kjackal: thanks
<kjackal> arosales since you are doing this test drive there are two things (at least) you should know. a) the README is not updated b) if you connect spark to zookeeper HA gets enabled. That's about it.
<kjackal> I would have stayed but is too late. Sorry
<arosales> kjackal: thanks for the info, and replying so late here
<arosales> kjackal: and thanks for a spark that works in standalone
<arosales> kjackal: good night
<c0s> nite kjackal
<arosales> marcoceppi: also as an fyi adding ppa:juju/stable resolved the Z charm-tools install  dep issues, thanks for the pointer
<jamespage> thedac, https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charm-helpers/network-spaces-api-endpoints/+merge/290529
<jamespage> I reckon that's good to go now...
<thedac> jamespage: great. I'll take a look
<rick_h_> jcastro: so...does this mean we can deliver juju on windows with the ubuntu client?
<jamespage> rick_h_, lol
<jamespage> but actually probably yes
<c0s> cory_fu: kwmonroe: looks like complete notebook import isn't available in Zeppelin until 0.6.0
<c0s> how do you want to go with code upload for now? a jar file..? or else?
<magicaltrout> and it'll only land in 0.6.0 if the developers stop arguing endlessly with each other ;)
<cory_fu> Why did we go 0.5.6 instead of 0.6.0 again, kwmonroe?
<cory_fu> Oh, 0.6.0 isn't released yet?
<cory_fu> That answers that question
<magicaltrout> 0.5.6
<c0s> yeah, 0.6.0 isn't out yet
<c0s> BTW, with spark, we also can do scripts execution, so people aren't forced to compile their code into jar files.
<c0s> hence, in general, code upload could take a jar file, or a scala file or a text file.
<c0s> if a jar file is provided, then job could be injected via spark-submit, whereas
<c0s> if a script execution is desired, that we'll need to provide an option to run spark-shell
<cory_fu> c0s: This doesn't work for importing?  http://fedulov.website/2015/10/16/export-apache-zeppelin-notebooks/
<c0s> lemme check, cory_fu
<c0s> oh, wow... that's nuts ;)
<c0s> it will, if you don't mind hacking configs like that
<c0s> I was referring to a clean nice way of using REST API ;)
<cory_fu> ha
<cory_fu> Well, maybe we can leave that for last (or down the road)
<c0s> yup
<c0s> cory_fu: for now, the application code could be imported from say http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563125/plain/ and then we can run it non-interactively with spark-shell
<c0s> evidently, same code could be executed in Z, with all bells and whistles
<c0s> like this http://54.183.150.153:9090/#/notebook/2BEMDHCFF
<arosales> cory_fu: ingestion from lp:bigdata-dev is not longer in effect since you guys are using charm push, correct?
<cory_fu> arosales: That is correct
<arosales> cory_fu: ok, I thought so just wanted to confirm -- thanks
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-hive/pull/11
<kwmonroe> that looks nice cory_fu!  does it work?
<admcleod1> heh heh
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Yep!  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15563255/
<kwmonroe> you spelled "juju action do" incorrectly there ^
<cory_fu> Helpers, my friend.  I don't like having to copy & paste the ID to a `juju action fetch --wait` command
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15563269/ if you're interested
<kwmonroe> :)
<kwmonroe> totes stolen
<jrwren> that is hot!
<aisrael> cory_fu: That's awesome
<magicaltrout> lazy bugger
<aisrael> No no. *efficient*!
<magicaltrout> hehe
<cory_fu> ^__^
<arosales> admcleod1: yo
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: hive-54 published, analytics-sql-26 published.
<admcleod1> arosales: hello
<arosales> admcleod1: thanks for the mail and links for HA
<admcleod1> arosales: no worries
<c0s> damn spark died ;(
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: marcoceppi: I think rq ingestion needs a kick
<admcleod1> c0s: do you know if theres a support matrix/similar detailing hdfs fs layout id / hadoop version?
<c0s> admcleod1: not sure I follow
<c0s> what do you mean by support matrix/similar detailing
<admcleod1> c0s: so im working on the upgrade story. 2.7.1 to 2.7.2 have the same hdfs layout version so i only need to download the new resource and untar it.
<admcleod1> c0s: oh .. something that tells me what layout version each hadoop version has
<c0s> ah, yeah
<c0s> there's no such thing ;)
<admcleod1> c0s: like is it always the same for minor revisions?
<c0s> but you can expect them to be the same in the point-releases at least
<c0s> yes
<admcleod1> does 'expect' means 'garauntee'? :)
<c0s> oh, c'mon
<admcleod1> mean
<c0s> yes, sure
<c0s> :)
<c0s> in some definition of "guaranteed"
<admcleod1> right.. well, ill deprioritize hdfs upgrade since im going to initially just work on 2.7.1 to 2.7.2
<c0s> makes sense
<c0s> guys, where the spark workers are running normally?
<c0s> Would it be on the slave nodes?
<c0s> Seems I can not find any traces of the died executors.
<c0s> ah... I guess it is a yarn app... hence I am looking in a wrong place.
<admcleod1> yes on the slave nodes
<c0s> but logs will be in yarn somewhere, I guess
<admcleod1> c0s: yeah should be in resmgr gui or slave gui.. off for lunch
<c0s> bon appetite
<c0s> looks like damn nodemanagers are in unhealthy state ;(
<c0s> argh...
<c0s> oh well, at least damn thing died at the very end of the day ;)
<c0s> will continue tomorrow, switching off now
#juju 2016-03-31
<cholcombe> is there a list somewhere of the allowed types in actions.yaml?
<cholcombe> i thought there was but i'm having trouble finding it now
<cholcombe> ah ok i see. it's the json schema types.  Nevermind.  http://json-schema.org/latest/json-schema-core.html <-- for future people
<arosales> man zeppelin doesn't like zenial or spark stand-alone or both
<arosales> debug continues
<arosales> but dinner calls
<arosales> s/zenial/xenial :-)
<cholcombe> lazyPower, 2 new interfaces today thanks to icey's help: https://github.com/cholcombe973/juju-interface-ceph https://github.com/cholcombe973/juju-interface-backup
<jacekn> marcoceppi: so I understand what you are saying I just completely disagree with that approach. If you "charm pull-source" for an official, curated charm you should absolutely get official and curated layer. Not one from someone's personal branch who may have decided to add "rm -rf" there just for laugh
<jacekn> marcoceppi: defaulting to more secure approach is always good, especially if it's so trivial to do
<jamespage> gnuoy, before I raise any more reviews
<jamespage> can you sanity check one of https://review.openstack.org/#/q/topic:network-spaces
<gnuoy> sure
<jamespage> the delta is pretty small
<gnuoy> jamespage, duff grammer in README.md
<jamespage> gnuoy, hah
<gnuoy> jamespage, when you say "deployer" in the README do you mean that syntax is valid for both juju-deployer and juju native deployer and if not maybe its worth being explicit?
<jamespage> gnuoy, I was intentionally vague
<jamespage> the juju v4 bundle format in juju supports it
<gnuoy> haha ok :)
<gnuoy> jamespage, other than that cinder lgtm
<jamespage> gnuoy, can you comment on the README and I'll update all of them
<gnuoy> jamespage, done
<kjackal> hey people, is there a way to tell amulet to "attach" to an existing set of charms instead of deploying them from scratch? I am trying to save up some time while writing tests.
<gnuoy> kjackal, not that I know of but let me know if you find a way!
<kjackal> ok gnuoy
<deanman> Hi, do you keep logs of this channel somewhere?
<magicaltrout> deanman: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/31/%23juju.txt
<deanman> magicaltrout, thanks
<kjackal> gnuoy, running the same test for a second time will not redeploy the charms so it does more or less an attach
<gnuoy> kjackal, well, you still loose time while it looks at the deployment, I want a way for it to jump straight to the functional tests themselves
<kjackal> yes, true
<Sophie_> hello my dear folks
<Sophie_> I got a trouble situation here...
<jacekn> would anybody have time to have a look at my collectd subordinate review? https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1538573
<mup> Bug #1538573: New collectd subordinate charm <Juju Charms Collection:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538573>
<magicaltrout> jacekn: you had your turn, back of the queue now! ;)
<jacekn> magicaltrout: the queue is a lie! If you don't ask here you don't bet review ;)
<jacekn> s/bet/get/
<magicaltrout> true
<deanman> magicaltrout, apart from irc logs retention on the link you gave me is there any other alternative that you can suggest for following discussion here offline ?
<magicaltrout> yeah, spin up the juju big data quickstart, ingest the log files into hadoop and run a bunch of Map Reduce textual analysis over it.....
<neiljerram> Did the Ubuntu keyserver have a problem in the last hour?  I was seeing GPG key retrieval fail during bundle deployment; then suddenly it started working again...
<marcoceppi> jacekn: there is no official curated layer. YOUR layer is the official one, we don't store layers, and you're the trusted upstream because we trusted you to put the charm in the store
<jacekn> marcoceppi: trust level can change easily, social engineers just wait for holes like this (gain trust, get something into the charmstore and then exploit it by modifying their layer)
<marcoceppi> jacekn: but modifying the layer won't affect the charm in the store
<jacekn> marcoceppi: no but it will affect everybody who wants to develop the charm or those who want to compose right before deployment for new hotness
<marcoceppi> jacekn: but that's on /them/ to validate the source they're building
<jacekn> marcoceppi: I really can't see why keeping layers in non-personal branches is a bad idea
<marcoceppi> jacekn: we don't own any branches anymore
<marcoceppi> jacekn: launchpad ~charmers as we know it is dead
<jacekn> marcoceppi: sorry but realying on people fails sooner or later
<jacekn> marcoceppi: oh really? So all new charms in the charmstore are under personal branches?
<marcoceppi> jacekn: there is no "personal branch"
<marcoceppi> there's no branch
<marcoceppi> it's just a blob upload
<marcoceppi> promulgation is a pointer to the namespace it was uploaded to
<marcoceppi> and we gate allowance of people updating promulgated charms
<marcoceppi> we do all the QA we do now, but the person who created the charm "owns" the space
<jacekn> marcoceppi: so what happens if I delete my LP account one day?
<marcoceppi> jacekn: who cares? it's gone. The charms will still be in the store it's fine
<jacekn> marcoceppi: well those who might want to submit patches will care, if there is no branch there is no way to raise MP
<marcoceppi> jacekn: well, we have a way to change ownership of a promulgated source, and people can pull the charm - as it is compiled - and uncompile it since we have a manifest that tracks the files and what layers they came from
<marcoceppi> it can be rebuilt somewhere else
<marcoceppi> or just updated in place
<marcoceppi> the charm store is the single source of truth regardless where upstream development is
<marcoceppi> what happens if an upstream's code goes away one day
<marcoceppi> the packages in the archive won't suddenly break
<jacekn> marcoceppi: if I wipe my LP accont there will be no layer to pull
<marcoceppi> jacekn: I can reconstruct your layer, from the built charm
<mbruzek> Hi guys do we have the key/value "configuration" (in layer.yaml) documented anywhere? Like how do I get those values and what would be a good case to use them?  Asking for a friend.
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: not quite documented much anywhere - yet, but we do have a few examples
<jacekn> marcoceppi: wow all this seems super weird and is IMO asknig for trouble. In any case - the error that was noticed is NOT picked up by the latest stable charm-tools
<jacekn> marcoceppi: so I can't even test the fix
<mbruzek> marcoceppi: is it mostly the big data guys?
<mbruzek> marcoceppi: I would like to send my friend an example.
<jacekn> marcoceppi: and of course I'm not too happy about fixing something that's clearly not a requirement when I use stable tools
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-basic/blob/master/lib/charms/layer/__init__.py
<marcoceppi> from charms.layer import options
<marcoceppi> options('layer-you-want-options-from')
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: how to define options: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-basic/blob/master/layer.yaml
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: how to set them: https://github.com/marcoceppi/layer-gitlab/blob/master/layer.yaml
<marcoceppi> jacekn: if you don't want to put a repo key. Don't.
<mbruzek> marcoceppi: thank you
<jacekn> marcoceppi: well that's apparently waht's blockin my charmstore submission
<marcoceppi> it's not, it was a suggestion
<jacekn> marcoceppi: ok so it's very unclear to me what's going on with my submission. tvansteenburgh reviewed it but the only feedback he provided was a repo key. Does it mean it's approved other than that?
<jacekn> marcoceppi: I suspect you can see that I'm getting increasingly upset by the review process ;)
<marcoceppi> jacekn: sure, we're tyring to build an extensive and fruitful ecosystem, but if you don't want to contribute to that by simply point to your upstream layer repo, people just won't know where to contribute to the charm and we'lljust have a bunch of forks of the compiled artifact
<marcoceppi> we'll simply do it for you, prior to promulgation
<marcoceppi> the review process is two fold. One to make sure charms are sane and two - to help educate charmers as the ecosystem evolves
<jacekn> marcoceppi: sorry but saying that I don't want to contribute is not fair. I've been trying to get this charm promulgated for the past 2 months and I chased it more times than I can count
<marcoceppi> jacekn: yes, and the review queue is old, outdated and the team reviewing is small and over burdened
<marcoceppi> jacekn: these aren't unique to you, it's something everyone has had to sufferthough and no one is happy about
<marcoceppi> jacekn: we're aggresively building a new review queue and process as the entire way charms are uploaded and submitted to the store is changing
<marcoceppi> jacekn: the goal of this is to stream line the process so that review times go from months and weeks to days and hours
<marcoceppi> jacekn: all while juju 2.0 is being built and a shift of process is happening
<marcoceppi> jacekn: we appreciate your patcience and feel the same strain
<marcoceppi> if you have an actual problem with the idea of a repo key, I suggest mailing the list so it can be hashed out, if you're just tired of waiting and making a stand we'll just add the key for you
<lazyPower> mbruzek - we have examples of layer options in the docker layer as well
<jacekn> marcoceppi: that layer BTW is still being developed but because CS submissions are so slow I just froze it to get it thorugh the review. One it's in the charmstore there will be updates coming. So every week of delay is bigger delta to review later
<marcoceppi> jacekn: we understand, again, we have the same problems and no one is disagreeing
<jacekn> marcoceppi: I don't have real problem with that other than it's something I had no chance of knowing about because stable tools don't care and it's causing yet another delay
<marcoceppi> in two weeks, if we can get the dev time, we'll be launching a beta of the new review queue which will allow you to iterate in the store outside of the review process
<jacekn> marcoceppi: and I can't test it using stable tools so I can't really fix it
<marcoceppi> jacekn: our stable tools are in this same flux, we have a 2.1.2 of charm-tools in the devel ppa and pypi -it's considered stable but we're waiting for them to land in xenial before ocnsidering them released
<marcoceppi> welcome to the most awkard time of the ecosystem
<marcoceppi> if you don't feel comfortable adding it, we'll take care of it
<deanman> I have a setup of a single VM running locally and using manual provider to bootstrap it and it works fine when deploying inside lxc but as soon as i move inside a proxied network it gets stuck endlessly trying to setup the agent on the container. Any hints/clues what could be wrong?
<deanman> (environments.yaml has proper proxy configuration)
<jacekn> marcoceppi: cool, thanks. FTR feel free to point at my branch I don't mind I just can't comfortably do it myself because of testing
<marcoceppi> jacekn: understood, we have charm-tools in pypi and ppa:juju/devel if you want to test in a lxd machine or virtualenv in the future
<jacekn> ack
<marcoceppi> jacekn: we hope to have it in xenial and /stable in the next two week
<jacekn> marcoceppi: nice!
<marcoceppi> jacekn: where are you doing your layer dev?
<jacekn> marcoceppi: in a LTS VM (currently trusty)
<marcoceppi> jacekn: ah, so not pushed anywhere?
<marcoceppi> deanman: what version of Juju?
<jacekn> marcoceppi: ah sorry that's what you meant. It is in LP https://code.launchpad.net/~jacekn/canonical-is-charms/collectd-composer
<marcoceppi> jacekn: <3 thanks
<marcoceppi> jacekn: charm LGTM, promulgating
<deanman> marcoceppi, 1.25.3
<jacekn> marcoceppi: thanks! It's 1.25.3-trusty-amd64 if you want to know (from juju table PPA). I think you can see the trend with "stable" here ;)
<marcoceppi> jacekn: hum, so it should work, but you said manual provider so I just realized I don't think cloud init gets run on manual provider which means the proxy stuff won't be put in place
<marcoceppi> deanman: ^^
<marcoceppi> deanman: can you `grep -ri "proxy" /etc/apt/apt.conf.d` on the manual machine? do you get any hits?
<deanman> marcoceppi, has several entries
<jacekn> marcoceppi: sorry I don't get it. What's the problem with the proxy?
<marcoceppi> jacekn deanman: juju passes proxy information with cloud-init which I don't think gets run in a manual provider bootstrap, but I coudl be wrong
<tvansteenburgh> stub: have you used your juju-wait plugin with juju2 at all?
<jacekn> marcoceppi: that part I understand but how does it relate to my charm?
<deanman> marcoceppi,
<marcoceppi> jacekn: wrong ping, sorry, meant to ping deanman
<deanman> marcoceppi, "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/42-juju-proxy-settings:Acquire::http::Proxy "http://......."
<marcoceppi> jacekn: you're charm is fine
<jacekn> marcoceppi: hahaha OK!
<marcoceppi> deanman: hum, so that's good. is it failing to bootstrap or failling to set the LXC up?
<deanman> deanman, it's failing both to deploy on lxc and on bare machine with --to 0. "Waiting agent to finish".
<marcoceppi> deanman: can you grab the logs?
<deanman> marcoceppi, machine? unit ?
<marcoceppi> deanman: all?
<lazyPower> mbruzek - have a sec to review a hotfix patch?
<mbruzek> yes
<lazyPower> mbruzek - we're broken in master :( - https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-docker/pull/30/files
<lazyPower> I should probably get an amulet test written to stress that compose functionality just moved into the wheelhouse... mbruzek  - do you want that befor eyou do the review? I can bust something out in the next ho ur
<mbruzek> lazyPower: I didn't see tests, so I am building and will test it manually here
<lazyPower> ack
<deanman> marcoceppi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15568095/
<deanman> marcoceppi, ls -lh /var/cache/lxc/cloud-trusty/ is empty even several minutes after deploying, not downloading image?
<marcoceppi> deanman: it looks like it's failing to hit itsefl after proxy
<marcoceppi> that's the EOF
<deanman> marcoceppi, could be a no_proxy env issue then ?
<marcoceppi> deanman: add 127.0.0.1 and 10.0.2.15 and 192.168.11.11 to no_proxy
<mbruzek> lazyPower: +1 merged the docker layer
<lazyPower> ta mbruzek , thanks for the priority review
<mbruzek> lazyPower: thanks for sending me quality code
<deanman> mbruzek, first link on README at layer-docker points to non-valid URL.
<mbruzek> deanman on it
<lazyPower> oh wow it says "composer" in there
<lazyPower> thats some old text :D
<deanman> yeah, that confused me while trying to understand how to build my layer docker charm. I think i found some other references that need update too, sec...
<deanman> https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/authors-charm-with-docker this also points to wrong "composing documentation" link.
<mbruzek> https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-docker/pull/32
<A-Kaser> H
<A-Kaser> Hi
<mbruzek> deanman: Please review this change based on your suggestions.
<deanman> mbruzek, done
<mbruzek> Thank you
<mbruzek> deanman: thanks for helping us improve
<lazyPower> A-Kaser o/
<deanman> marcoceppi, are you still around ?
<A-Kaser> have you tips t debug an error when i run charm build
<A-Kaser> I have this error "TypeError: list indices must be integers, not str" but no more information about which file
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser: please put the `charm build` output in a pastebin
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: also -l debug might help
<marcoceppi> deanman: what's up?
<A-Kaser> http://pastebin.com/c3LrVRi7
<deanman> marcoceppi, the no_proxy didn't seem to work out. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15568500/
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser: can you paste your layer.yaml too?
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: try upgrading to 1.11.2
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser: actually, paste your metadata.yaml
<deanman> lazyPower, the juju deploy local:<series>/<charm-name> works for me, the one you are proposing is also for stable or for 2.0 ?
<lazyPower> deanman - that goes away in juju 2.0
<A-Kaser> ok brew charm-tools is only 1.11.1 I'm cloning the source
<tvansteenburgh> A-Kaser: i think you have a malformed metadata.yaml
<deanman> lazyPower, ok maybe have both at README because if you land there from stable docs then it might be confusing if it's not working ?
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: crud, that's my bad. I'll make sure 1.11.2 is in brew. A-Kaser it may be easier to just install from pip in a virutalenv on your OSX machine
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: virtualenv ~/charm-tools; . ~/charm-tools/bin/activate; pip install charm-tools==1.11.2
<A-Kaser> metadata : http://pastebin.com/R2EhNDVg
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: 1.11.2 is the last 1.X build, 2.0 and beyond are a bit different and wont' work as expected until they're packaged in brew
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: ah, your metadata is also a bit off
<A-Kaser> marcoceppi: I have installed charm-tools there 2 days
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: that requires: packages: - screen should be in layer.yaml not metadata.yaml
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: as an example: https://github.com/marcoceppi/layer-gitlab/blob/master/layer.yaml
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: that requires: section is for relations, not packages
<A-Kaser> ok I've removed packages lines thx
<A-Kaser> charm build work , thx
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: cheers
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: expect a new charm-tools 2.0 build in homebrew in the next week or so
<A-Kaser> I use juju2 but charm-tools 1.x , is it a problem ?
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: no, no problem
<marcoceppi> A-Kaser: charm 2.0 will be much nicer when you go to upload charms to the store, but it's more or less the same build command, etc
<jamespage> thedac, some comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~thedac/charm-helpers/apparmor/+merge/290096
<thedac> jamespage: thanks.
<jamespage> ok taking a break - may be back later...
<thedac> jamespage: pushed up fixes
<Prabakaran> Helo Team, Hope you all doing great  I was trying to use ibm-base-layer and as confirm by matt it uses juju 2.0 so i was trying to install juju 2.0 in my machine by following the link https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/introducing-2 and found it has steps for aws setup only and I am not able to install local lxc containers. Can you please advise on how to set up local lxc containers in juju 2.0.
<c0s> I ingested a bigger dataset from gh-archive this time and ran some analysis on it http://54.183.80.145:9090/#/notebook/2BEZN4985
<marcoceppi> c0s: sweet
<c0s> wheee ;)
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: LXD is the new name for the local lxc provider: https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/config-LXD
<cory_fu> c0s: Sorry I haven't been available yet to work on the actions.  RQ and meetings have taken up my whole day
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: You might be having issues because the local directory changes for Juju 2.0.  From ~/.juju to ~/.local/share/juju
<cory_fu> mbruzek: Is that true?  The ibm-base-layer requires 2.0?
<cory_fu> Is it using resources?
<mbruzek> not yet but very soon, the ibm-base-layer is using the "terms" feature
<mbruzek> that is only in 2.0
<cory_fu> Ah, right.
<c0s> cory_fu: no worries
<c0s> the main thing that I have unblocked you ;)
<c0s> commits to *juju* repos over a couple of weeks back in January http://54.183.80.145:9090/#/notebook/2BEZN4985/paragraph/20160331-172642_1279078054?asIframe
<cory_fu> c0s: For the action to submit a job, is there any value to making it able to schedule the job to run repeatedly?
<c0s> I'd say yes
<cory_fu> c0s: And would cron be the best way to do that?
<c0s> Not sure if Zeppelin has a REST call for that... but with spark-submit, spark-shell, and other CLI tools we should be able to
<c0s> yup
<c0s> cron always is the best ;)
<cory_fu> c0s: I see the Zeppelin REST API has endpoints for cron jobs.  Does that schedule a given notebook to be re-run periodically?
<c0s> I think yes, that' for the whole thing
<c0s> cory_fu: kwmonroe, this http://54.183.80.145:18080/ doesn't look right
<c0s> I have ran a bunch of the Z jobs on that cluster yet it doesn't show any
<cory_fu> c0s: Can you check the log on the Spark unit and see if it has anything?  juju debug-log -i spark/0
<cory_fu> juju debug-log -i spark/0 --replay
<bugrum> on juju2 what is the proper way of deploying a charm?
<c0s> sec
<rick_h_> bugrum: ? juju deploy mysql? what charm are you looking for?
<bugrum> I got juju up and running (thanks to LiftedKilt) and am now trying to deploying openstack on top of it
<bugrum> juju2 says it can't resolve URL "cs:openstack"
<c0s> cory_fu: nothing, it just hanging there
<c0s> do I need to run something at the same time?
<cory_fu> Bah.  I think the -i option doesn't work very well with 2.0
<cory_fu> c0s: You might have to just `juju ssh spark/0` and view the log on there (sudo less /var/log/juju/unit-spark-0.log)
<c0s> there's a bunch of juju messages (what seems to be from the deployment) cory_fu
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: c0s, fyi, -i with juju 2.0 needs "unit-spark-0" and not "spark/0"
<c0s> but looking under /var/log/spark I see that the process is running history server like this
<c0s>   org.apache.spark.deploy.history.HistoryServer hdfs:///user/ubuntu/directory
<cory_fu> ORLY?
<cory_fu> Good to know
<c0s> +1 kwmonroe
<kwmonroe> c0s: what user is running that HistoryServer process?  ubuntu?
<c0s> notices the different name while browsing the logs manually
<c0s> yes kwmonroe
<kwmonroe> c0s: as ubuntu on the spark/0 unit, can you "hdfs -dfs -ls -R /user/ubuntu/directory"?
<c0s> interesting hdfs:///user/ubuntu/directory/application_1459442777673_0001.inprogress
<kwmonroe> ahh
<c0s> there's nothing else in this directory, so the history server is correct
<kwmonroe> so it's writing stuff.. that's good.
<c0s> well, sparsly
<c0s> I have ran at least 3 different jobs, they all complete now
<c0s> that's the only trace of it
<kwmonroe> i wonder if the spark slaves or zepp is configured to use 54.183.80.145 as the history server
<c0s> it's not in progress for sure
<c0s> is there any way to check the configs using juju? Or shall I just manually look at it?
<kwmonroe> c0s: run ~/sparkpi.sh from the spark/0 unit and then check your :18080 URL.  that will tell us if spark-submit jobs are making it to the historyserver
<c0s> so, /etc/spark/conf/ would be the correct place to check, I presume
<c0s> ok, runnig
<kwmonroe> yeah c0s, i dunno what (if any) history server config is possible for zepp
<c0s> and I can see http://54.183.80.145:18080/?page=1&showIncomplete=true new job in there
<kwmonroe> ok, so spark-submit works directly on the unit.  when you ran your z jobs earlier, were they using spark-submit through zeppelin?
<c0s> kwmonroe: I don't know if Zepp has to do with it. These are just spark jobs
<c0s> yeah... so, why Zepp's jobs aren't showing?
<c0s> nits
<kwmonroe> may need to dig into the /var/log/zeppelin/* on the spark unit
<c0s> nuts
<c0s> lemme check
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Have you run in to services getting stuck on "Waiting for agent initialization to finish" and having this in the logs over and over: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15570047/
<kwmonroe> yeah cory_fu
<kwmonroe> juju upgrade-charm <foo>
<cory_fu> Is there a bug open for this?
<c0s> judging by this tail -f zeppelin-ubuntu-plugin-0.out
<c0s> the spark jobs are running as needed
<c0s> I see the output in the file
<c0s> like ------ Create new SparkContext yarn-client -------
<c0s> and the progress indicators
<c0s> crazy
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: you sure it's a bug?  i hit that when i deploy a local charm, hackity hack hack, rebuild and try to deploy the new rev of that local charm... at which point there's a mismatch between my $JR charm and unit-0's charm, which i was ok with.  upgrade-charm to refresh unit-0 seemed like the right thing to require in that case.
<c0s> and I am quite positive that last night the jobs were displayed in the history server UI
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: This was on a fresh deploy
<cory_fu> Though I did keep my bootstrap node around and just created a new model
<kwmonroe> c0s: what spark execution mode are you in?  or rather, what is the MASTER envvar set to?
<cory_fu> Still, I think Juju should definitely handle that better.
<c0s> yarn-client
<c0s> according to the Zep's configuration
<kwmonroe> c0s: is it possible spark's job history won't work in yarn-client mode?  juju expose resourcemanager and go take a look at that UI to see if your jobs are listed there.
<c0s> well, the sparkpi stuff runs in the yarn-client mode too
<c0s> and it is logged
<c0s> kwmonroe: ^^
<kwmonroe> that, c0s, is a mighty fine point.
<c0s> :)
<c0s> anyhow, perhaps isn't a huge issue, but looks like a minor bug to me. However, I am still using the bigtop-dev bundle, so it might be expected to be a bit flaky I guess
<cory_fu> Well, we're planning to release those bundles so it shouldn't really be flaky
<c0s> agree cory_fu
<c0s> what I was saying is that this is still in development, so some regressions are possible
<c0s> kwmonroe: is it possible to add say kafka to an already deployed bundle?
<kwmonroe> you bet c0s!  "juju deploy cs:~bigdata-dev/trusty/apache-kafka kafka"
<kwmonroe> but then it'll wait for zookeepers, so you'll need to "juju deploy cs:~bigdata-dev/trusty/apache-zookeeper zk" and "juju add-relation kafka zk"
<c0s> ok, let me try that ;)
<c0s> thanks!
<c0s> what the worst could happen
<kwmonroe> there is no try c0s.  just do it.
<c0s> ok, kwmonroe - I won't try ;)
<kwmonroe> :)
<c0s> kwmonroe: shall I scale up ZK to 3 nodes as well? Or 1 will do ?
<admcleod1> hello
<admcleod1> c0s: i dunno if he replied, but 1 zk is fine
<c0s> it seems to be holding for the POC purposes, yes
<c0s> thanks!
<c0s> kaffffffka
<lazyPower> shouted to the tune of "KHAAAAAAN"
<c0s> yes lazyPower
<c0s> alongside with the sound of my sobbing ;(
<kwmonroe> c0s: sobbing because everything went great?  sobs and frownie faces of joy?
<arosales> kwmonroe: is the latest code for the hadoop charms still at lp?
<arosales> for example hdfs master I get directed to
<arosales> https://code.launchpad.net/~bigdata-charmers/charms/trusty/apache-hadoop-hdfs-master/trunk
<arosales> from https://jujucharms.com/apache-hadoop-hdfs-master/trusty/9 which is the promulgated version
<arosales> kwmonroe: that doesn't look like a reactive charm though . . . .
<arosales> cory_fu: ^
<cory_fu> arosales: No, all of the new charms are on github
<cory_fu> Also, hdfs-master is the oldness.  apache-hadoop-namenode is the newness
<deanman> anyone using brew charm-tools 1.11.1 ?
<arosales> cory_fu: ya I also thought all the new charms were in git
<arosales> cory_fu: but this is the current recommeded charm
<arosales> cory_fu: it is just the case that we haven't got the git charms to be the recommeded ones?
<cory_fu> arosales: I'd like to fix that right now.  I'm going to start promulgating charms and bundles
<cory_fu> After this meeting
<arosales> cory_fu: ya super confusing atm
<arosales> cory_fu: also as a result of that, if any of the charms at https://jujucharms.com/big-data change please file a bug on https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
<arosales> deanman: ah brew still probably at the 1.x versions
<arosales> deanman: hitting any issues?
<deanman> arosales, yeah when trying to $charm build
<deanman> arosales, and this would be the tailed output when using -l DEBUG http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15571120/
 * arosales looking at pastebin
<mbruzek> Hey deanman the brew release of charm-tools is a bit behind the other ones. I would recommend setting up an venv and pip installing charm tools until the new version is available.
<arosales> deanman: I saw a similar error but on ubuntu I needed to install venv package
<deanman> mbruzek, No problem mbruzek, i'm building from within the ubuntu VM (which runs 1.11.2).
<arosales> deanman: your running this on osx?
<deanman> arosales, Yes
<deanman> on ubuntu with 1.11.2 it works just fine
<arosales> ok, deanman it looks like the dep is broken in brew
<arosales> aisrael: are you still looking after charm-tools in brew?
<aisrael> arosales: Marco's been doing it
<aisrael> I think
<arosales> aisrael: if so could you take an action to update to the latest, possibly even 2.0 that marcoceppi is going to put into xenial?
<arosales> marcoceppi's brewing for osx :-)  I bet he has been keeping that a secret :-)
<lazyPower> deanman - do you have git installed?
<marcoceppi> arosales: it's already on my list, it'll be out tomomrrow
<arosales> aisrael: could you follow up with marcoceppi though?
<lazyPower> i assume yeah but there's only a few paths that end in that error
<arosales> marcoceppi: ok
<lazyPower> and its typically due to not having unzip, git, or  one of the other smallish dependencies that we're shelling out to invoke
<arosales> deanman: are you ok to leverage ubuntu in the vm for now?
<lazyPower> mbruzek - oh i figured out why its tanked, we never got the restructuring merge done
<deanman> arosales, Yeah it's fine, just asking if you wanted to raise an issue on github
<lazyPower> mbruzek https://github.com/juju-solutions/charms.docker/pull/14  -- when you have time <3 its kidn of big but most of it is documentation updates for the charms.docker api
<arosales> deanman: thanks. Sounds like marcoceppi is going to update brew soon
<lazyPower> deanman - that particular issue has been patched. https://github.com/juju/charm-tools/issues/159
<lazyPower> deanman - is there a remote on your git repository? or is it a local git repo only?
<deanman> deanman, Yeah i do have a single remote setup
<deanman> lazyPower, ....
<lazyPower> deanman do you have bzr installed?
<lazyPower> if any of those libs are in a launchpad repo, its gonna die with that error as it tries to bzr branch the remote
<lazyPower> s/libs/layers
<deanman> lazyPower, a private remote repo, not a launchpad repo
<lazyPower> deanman - can i see a pastebin of your layer.yaml?
<deanman> lazyPower, if only pastebinit on mac didn't complain about "Bad API request...", gimme a sec
<deanman> lazyPower, Single liner -> includes: ['layer:docker']
<lazyPower> and thats not in lp
 * lazyPower is puzzled now
<deanman> lazyPower, fails after copying tox.ini
<lazyPower> deanman - do you have virtualenv installed?
<lazyPower> and/or pip
<deanman> after installing virtualenv with pip the build goes through
<lazyPower> \o/ paydirt
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju/charm-tools/blob/v1.11.1/charmtools/build/tactics.py#L622 - was the clue
<lazyPower> thats poopy though, i'm pretty sure this error messaging was patched with the future revs
<lazyPower> so its more apparent whats happened
<deanman> removed virtualenv and bug reappeared, so definitely installing virtualevn was the key !!
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju/charm-tools/blob/v2.1.2/charmtools/build/tactics.py#L636  - doesn't look like it unless we patched it on the invocation of this in utils
<LiftedKilt> what does juju-gui-console-enabled do in the juju-gui charm?
<lazyPower> LiftedKilt - it opens my garage door. plz dont toggle that option
<jrwren> afaik, nothing. it may have been used in the past.
<marcoceppi> arosales: was waiting for the packages to settle
<LiftedKilt> lazyPower: I'm toggling it furiously now
<LiftedKilt> jrwren: so no plans to re-enable it then?
<lazyPower> LiftedKilt: schenanigans!
<jrwren> LiftedKilt: none that I have heard.
<jrwren> We probably did not delete it because it would break bundles which specify it, but we could mark it obsolete and document that it is unused and is a no-op
<LiftedKilt> but it sounds like a cool feature haha
<arosales> marcoceppi: ya I figured you wanted to updated with what we put into xenial
<arosales> marcoceppi: appreciate all the work you have been putting into charm{tools} and getting it out there for folks
<A-Kaser> re
<A-Kaser> my charm create a new service but no units
<A-Kaser> juju debug-log show me nothing, another way to see log ?
<lazyPower> A-Kaser - did you deploy it via dragging on the gui or something? there's a scenario where you can stage a service without any allocated units, so you can do things like upload resources, tweak config
<A-Kaser> juju deploy local:trusty/spark-notebook
<lazyPower> *then* you can add units to kind of "flush" the whole operation into the environment, but if thats not what you did, i'm uncertain why you got a service declaration without any units though
<admcleod1> c0s: with the bigtop puppet deploy, how do you define the role of the machine you're deploying to?
<A-Kaser> it's my own charm, may be I have missing something
<c0s> admcleod1: there are two ways
<A-Kaser> s/missing/missed/
<c0s> you can just specify FQDNs for master nodes (NN, spark, etc.) and then the rest of the nodes will be worker nodes.
<c0s> or you can do more complex settings of the roles via hiera
<c0s> admcleod1: you can check https://github.com/apache/bigtop/blob/master/bigtop-deploy/puppet/hieradata/bigtop/cluster.yaml for more info
<c0s> search for roles
<c0s> the complexity, mostly, comes from the fact that you need to maintain different hiera configs on different nodes
<c0s> where's the simpler method would mandate uniformed configs
<admcleod1> c0s: right, thanks
<admcleod1> c0s: ah yeah ok pretty straight forward
<c0s> yeah, we are simple folks ... over there ;)
<c0s> in our corners of them woods
<c0s> bloody hell, what damn Kafka doesn't have a thin client?
<c0s> what's the point of having all this crap laying around if every Joe and Frank needs to write tons of custom code to handle all that parallelism ;(
<c0s> damn hipsters
<admcleod1> hah
<c0s> kwmonroe: cory_fu, admcleod1, looks like apache-kafka-14 is pulling in
<c0s>   "url": "https://s3.amazonaws.com/jujubigdata/apache/x86_64/kafka_2.10-0.8.2.1-89ede9a.tgz"
<c0s> which has the bug KAFKA-1711
<c0s> not sure if this is because of that, I can not even writing anything into a topic
<c0s> perhaps not as I can write data to a topic using juju actions
<c0s> weeeird
<arosales> cory_fu: how would you suggest to pull in admcleod1 branches into github/juju-solutions for the hadoop HA bits?
<kwmonroe> why would you want to do that arosales?
<kwmonroe> it's not ready to merge into the juju-solutions namespace
<kwmonroe> or, admcleod1 can push his HA-enabled charms to his namespace, and we can bundle that into a bundle-ha.yaml in the apache-core-batch-processing bundle (which does live in juju-solutions)
<arosales> kwmonroe: I guess I just need to understand how the juju-solutions name space is used
<arosales> kwmonroe: for example if I wanted to submit a merge request against the new HA bits. I have the following questions
<arosales> 1. how do I find them
<arosales> 2. where do I submit issues
<arosales> 3. where so I submit branches against
<cory_fu> arosales: github.com/juju-solutions/apache-hadoop-namenode is the upstream.  To work on features, we fork that to our personal namespace, work, and then when it's ready submit a PR against the upstream.
<cory_fu> Once HA is ready, there will be a PR and once that's merged, it will be in juju-solutions
<arosales> cory_fu: seems that doesn't give a lot of opportunity for folks collaborate on the branch before pushing to a final version
<arosales> but completely agree that during early dev personal name space works well
 * arosales just wondering if there should be a deb branch off of http://github.com/juju-solutions/apache-hadoop-namenode
<cory_fu> arosales: You can fork Andrew's repo and submit PRs back to him
<arosales> that has early bits folks want others to test
<c0s> I am struggling to come up with a good data ingest example for Kafka ;(
<arosales> cory_fu: and thats one way, but now I have to follow your namespace, kwmonroe, kjackal, admcleod1, and anyone elese for the dev version
<cory_fu> arosales: We can also have branches on the juju-solutions repo, but the "typical" GitHub workflow is to fork and submit PRs from your personal namespace
<arosales> cory_fu: +1 on personal name space to hack.
<arosales> cory_fu: my noob questions is where do I go to collaborate on the dev versions
<arosales> cory_fu: if the answer is ping here and find out who's personal namespace has the dev branch I can do that
<arosales> cory_fu: just wanted to be sure that was the correct process before I started filling issues against kjackal  and admcleod1 namespace
<cory_fu> So, with this workflow, there isn't really a single dev version.  There are multiple feature branches.  We had that before, but they lived in a single namespace and eventually got merged into bigdata-dev just prior to release.  So bigdata-dev was more like staging
<cory_fu> arosales: If we think it would be easier, we can do branches within the upstream repo.  I'm not against that
<arosales> cory_fu: you guys are the experts here :-) I just wanted to play nice with your workflow
<cory_fu> We'll discuss it during sync tomorrow
<arosales> cory_fu: what ever is working for you guys I can follow, I just simple didn't know
<arosales> cory_fu: sounds good
<cory_fu> arosales: You can also see all the forks pretty easily on the GH website
<cory_fu> Just click the number next to "Fork"
<LiftedKilt> If I can deploy xenial and trusty machines on maas with juju, and maas is telling me that a wily machine is deployed but my juju controller still shows pending, where would one go to troubleshoot that?
<arosales> cory_fu: gotcha and that works when there are a few folks to guess who branch is the dev version I should submit issues against, but when more folks get involved (ie start branching) that guess may be a little hard, but perhaps look at that problem when it occurs.
<cory_fu> arosales: Or you could just submit all issues against the upstream
<arosales> cory_fu: true, as long as I have found the right dev branch to find the issues, which is the crux of my questions
<marcoceppi> busy day , time to wind down
<arosales> LiftedKilt: I would start with at least "juju debug-log" and see if that gives you any useful pointers
<marcoceppi> juju kill-controller
<marcoceppi> Waiting on 5 models, 20 machines, 22 services
<marcoceppi> $_$
<arosales> LiftedKilt: and I am guessing you are using maas 1.9 and juju 2.0?
<LiftedKilt> arosales: correct
<arosales> I *think* the maas team and juju team are working on compatibility between those two versions
<LiftedKilt> arosales: ERROR verification failed: no macaroons
<LiftedKilt> arosales: I know they've been working on maas 2 and juju 2 due to the new maas api, but I didn't know they had compatibility problems with 1.9?
<arosales> any juju-devs around that can confirm that?
<arosales> LiftedKilt: I may very well be wrong
 * arosales is going to pop into juju-dev and confirm
<LiftedKilt> yall got any more of them macaroons?
<LiftedKilt> just need to borrow one real quick. I promise not to eat it.
<arosales> macaroons way tastier that cookies
<arosales> s/that/than/
<arosales> c0s: were you looking for a stream set?
<c0s> not exactly
<rick_h_> arosales: LiftedKilt we're workiing on juju 2 and maas 2.0
<rick_h_> arosales: LiftedKilt 1.9 should be peachy
<arosales> LiftedKilt: juju-core folks say maas 1.9 and juju 2.0 should work together
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_ arosales: any idea why juju debug-log is complaining about no macaroons?
<c0s> here's the main dilemma: Kafka is poorly suited to work with a variety of data sources out of the box. It is a message bus, after all, so you need all sorts of sinks, consumers, etc for each particular case
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: hmm, that sounds like a bug to be honest.
<c0s> hence, developing a generic enough data flow (ie without writing a bunch of special code) is a challenge
<c0s> I was thinking may be we should experiment with something like SpringXD to provide a good pipeline building tool. Which is integrated with Kafka pretty well, it seems
<arosales> LiftedKilt: can you post what you are seeing at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<LiftedKilt> I noticed all my wily charms were failing, so I tried to add-machine a couple wily machines to see if I could independently get them to work
<c0s> or Gobblin to build ETL-like flows
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: they're failing to deploy via deploying wily based charms?
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: can you speak to what you're deploying and how?
<LiftedKilt> arosales: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15572264/
<c0s> or if we are to focus on collection- or aggregating-like use cases, then Flume+Kafka
<c0s> but bare Kafka seems to be too bare to start using is without any preps.
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: sure - attempting to deploy the openstack-lxd bundle
<arosales> c0s: perhaps prep the data before sending over to kafka
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: do me a favor, try juju status --format=yaml
<c0s> arosales: you still need to connect to data
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: when I noticed it was hanging on provisioning the machines, I created a new model and tried adding a machine there manually
<LiftedKilt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15572272/
<c0s> having a source isn't enough. You need to have source-specific sink
<c0s> or producer
<arosales> c0s: ya the data format for a gernal case . . .
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: gotcha, so can you juju ssh 0 ?
 * arosales also looking up SpringXD c0s
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: and check out if anything is fishy in the /var/log/juju/xxxxx log files
<c0s> BTW, out of the box setting up kafka on top of spark-zeppelin bundle doesn't let me to use their producer script in the shell session. Not sure if it's a bug or not
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: juju ssh 0 hangs
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: hmm, can you manually ssh to the machine IP?
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: It would let me it I had the key set up
<arosales> c0s: does seem like an issue
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: the yaml status says the machine is deployed?
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: oh heh
<arosales> c0s: got it on the board to investigate
<c0s> arosales: it is either a differences in the environment between what I get via 'juju ssh kafka/0' and 'juju action do kafka/0...'
<c0s> or else
<c0s> ok, will add a ticket now
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: yeah it's bizarre - it sees that it's up, but yet at the same time doesn't
<c0s> will dig more into this later... getting to the end of my rope today :/
#juju 2016-04-01
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: yea, odd. I've not really tried to just add a machine but we've got tests on that that pass.
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: but that's an odd one, will have to try to replicate
<arosales> c0s: good points you are uncovering though
<c0s> well, too bad am not making much progress because of them ;)
<c0s> ah well
<arosales> spring XD looks interesting
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: I'll play with it some more tomorrow, but 99% sure all the wily charms fail for me
<LiftedKilt> but xenial and trusty work just fine
<c0s> arosales: it is ... Pivotal seems to be super-hot about this... Althgough, it is more of a developer tool. ...
<arosales> c0s: its part of the dev process
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: leaving work now - thanks for the help
<arosales> c0s: the existence of springXD in itself is a proof point of the complexity at this layer
<c0s> But supposedly you can do something like
<c0s>   xd> stream create kafka-source-test --definition "kafka --zkconnect=localhost:2181 --topic=event-stream | log"--deploy
<c0s> and start consuming messages from a kafka topic
<c0s> yup, 'tis true sir
<arosales> c0s: interesting re springXD. It seems something is going to have to pari with kafka. I am not sure if thats Gobblin, Flume, springXD or something else
<arosales> *pair
<arosales> rick_h_: would that be an issue with curtain and wiley?
<arosales> rick_h_: or was maas putting down a proper wiley that could be ssh'ed into
<rick_h_> arosales: I'm not sure. I'd want to see the logs and see where it fell over from the machine and the juju logs
<rick_h_> arosales: the not able to ssh I thought was a xenial lxd things, not maas/wily
<arosales> well juju aside maas should be able to set down a wiley instance that one can ssh into
<arosales> at least from a debug perspective
<rick_h_> arosales: yes
<c0s> arosales: yes... needs to be defined. Just forcing a user to write their own sinks and consumer code might be too much for most...
<rick_h_> arosales: he didn't have any ssh keys setp so not sure what it must have setup there since juju ssh failed.
<rick_h_> arosales: should have tried juju ssh with --debug to see if anything jumped out
<arosales> c0s: agreed even if for a given set
<c0s> yup
<c0s> ok, I've created a card.
<arosales> c0s: thanks
<c0s> Switching off... was a long day
<c0s> you're welcome arosales
<arosales> c0s: have a good evening
<arosales> rick_h_: well I am sure LiftedKilt will be back tomorrow, thanks for the help
<c0s> TTL
<stub> tvansteenburgh: Some basic tests, but I've been blocked from testing 2.0 (an open bug that breaks the PostgreSQL charm)
<A-Kaser> hi$
<jamespage> xnox, did you hit this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1564791 ?
<mup> Bug #1564791: 2.0-beta3: LXD provider, jujud architecture mismatch <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564791>
<xnox> jamespage, no, because i bootstrap with uploading my own tools.
<xnox> jamespage, there are no s390x tools published yet.
<jamespage> xnox, hmm
<jamespage> ok
<jamespage> xnox, ok trying with that now
<deanman> is there any way to have a "private" charm store ? Something that the end-user can use with the GUI to deploy custom charms ?
<xnox> jamespage, but the bug is valid.... s390x should not try to download and use amd64 tools.
<magicaltrout> deanman: no that I am aware of
<magicaltrout> +t
<jamespage> dosaboy, apologies for not spotting this before but please can we move the context for the internal endpoint config option to charm-helpers please..
<dosaboy> jamespage: sure
<jamespage> dosaboy, thanks
<dosaboy> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~hopem/charm-helpers/lp1456876/+merge/290701
<jamespage> dosaboy, cough..
<jamespage> unit test ?
<dosaboy> jamespage: come on its Friday ;)
<dosaboy> yeah sure
<dosaboy> jamespage: done.
<gnuoy> dosaboy, got anytime for https://code.launchpad.net/~gnuoy/charm-helpers/sysv-service-running/+merge/290729 >
<gnuoy> ?
<dosaboy> gnuoy: otp but yes
<gnuoy> ta
<kjackal> Hey cory_fu, kwmonroe, what do you think about changing the default execution mode of spark from yarn-client to standalone?
<kjackal> Good morning!
<kwmonroe> i'm ok with that kjackal, but let's get c0s' +1
<kjackal> Is is reasonable since spark can work out of the box, however there is a catch here, our bundles that use spark should add an option to set the old-default execution mode
<cory_fu> That's not a big deal.  +1
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Hello, you mentioned you want to use juju 2.0 on 14.04 ppc64le.
<mbruzek> It should work, but I think you would have better results with 16.04.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: have you added the ppa:juju/devel
<mbruzek> ?
<Prabakaran> yes i have added .. i am trying to take the error what i am getting
<mbruzek> OK
<kwmonroe> Prabakaran: what environment are you using?  local (containers), maas, or cloud?
<thedac> jamespage: rabbitmq-server and percona-cluster do not need default extra-bindings, correct? I'll land those if that is the case.
<jamespage> thedac, yeah - relations == network connections in which case extra-bindings are not required!
<jamespage> thedac, I was also thinking about horizon
<jamespage> i think the same is true there
<thedac> ok
<jamespage> juju deploy openstack-dashboard --bind "website=public identity-service=internal"
<jamespage> thedac, I'll raise a README for that...
<thedac> cool
<Prabakaran> Hello Matt, I was getting "E: Unable to locate package juju2" on the Linux c277-pkvm-vm54 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP ppc64le GNU/Linux machine
<Prabakaran> I followed the steps referring https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/getting-started
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Right but you need to install the ppa:juju/devel instead of the "stable" one.
<Prabakaran> k let me try with that
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: https://launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/ubuntu/devel/+packages tells me that there is a package for 14.04.2
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: a juju2 package
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: after you add the devel ppa you will need to do an apt-get update
<mbruzek> and apt-get upgrade
<Prabakaran> ya it is getting installated..
<mbruzek> The error message you gave me listed 14.04.1, perhaps the system has not been updated in a while
<mbruzek> ?
<Prabakaran> i think i got this error because i have used ppa/stable instead of ppa/deve;
<Prabakaran> now it is installaed
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: OK great
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Juju 2.0 is *very* different than 1.25. You will need to set up a different directory.  ~/.local/share/juju
<Prabakaran> oh k
<Prabakaran> can you help me with that?
<mbruzek> Follow the devel docs and report a doc issue if you have problems or suggestions: https://github.com/juju/docs/issues/new
<Prabakaran> i think i will have to instal lxd for local cloud right?
<Prabakaran> This link is asking me credential for GITHUB
<mbruzek> Yes that is where we keep our issues for documentation
<Prabakaran> i dont have github account
<mbruzek> Oh I see
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: If you want to set up LXD you can look here: https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/config-LXD
<mbruzek> lxd is pretty new and will work best on 16.04
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: actually reading it now, I see 15.10 or 16.04 is a prerequisite
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/docs/devel/config-LXD#prerequisites
<Prabakaran> k
<mbruzek> that is because of the kernel features that are used in LXD
<Prabakaran> oh k
<Prabakaran> all machine what we are using is of Linux c277-pkvm-vm54 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP ppc64le and x86 only.. thats no problem let us swith to ubuntu 16
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: It is a good idea to get acquainted with 2.0,
<Prabakaran> before that let me check this using vm hypervisors
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: you can use your cloud credentials on 2.0 and use AWS or something else, but LXD requires 15.10 or later
<Prabakaran> ya k sure.. let me try in ubuntu 15.10 or above
<Prabakaran> Thanks for your patience in helping me :)
<thedac> jamespage: network spaces meeting?
<jamespage> thedac, yes
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: not a problem
<LiftedKilt> arosales: rick_h_: I really appreciate you guys helping with this. Here's a pastebin of the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/15577480/
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: arosales: juju can't ssh into the machine, but I can manually when using juju's private key and the ubuntu user. No idea what's going on there...
<rick_h_> LiftedKilt: can yoilu try with --debug please?
<LiftedKilt> rick_h_: I did run it with debug in the paste - you have to put --debug before the ssh command otherwise it get's passed to openssh
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: I am looking at that output and it looks like it successfully sshed in
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: the bottom part where it is successful is with me manually connecting
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: the top portion up until the adding to known hosts is when juju tries, and it just hangs there and never connects
<LiftedKilt> line 20 is where juju hangs, line 27 is me manually connecting
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: ah ok, I see that, usually when I see problems like that with services it is a network routing issue
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: what does your network config look like?
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: I don't think it's a network issue because trusty and xenial images work - it's just wily that fails
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: maas and juju are on the same box, sitting on a 10.101.0.0/16 network for testing
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: log in manually and try and ping the maas server and vice versa
<LiftedKilt> I'm logging in manually from the juju machine
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: I've narrowed it down to juju not being able to ssh, but on the same machine using the same credentials I am able to manually connect
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: one different I do see is juju is using the juju_id_rsa-cert and not juju_id_rsa (which it can’t fine)
<stormmore> can you try ssh ubuntu@10.101.103.1 -i /home/toor/.local/share/juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa-cert
<LiftedKilt> that file doesn't exist
<LiftedKilt> in the juju/ssh folder I only have a juju_id_rsa and a juju_id_rsa.pub
<stormmore> which is what I would expect
<stormmore> what about the permissions on the files?
<stormmore> debug1: identity file /home/toor/.local/share/juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa type 1
<stormmore> debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: 600 on both
<stormmore> that is what I believe is the problem
<LiftedKilt> so why is it only failing on wily?
<stormmore> version of OpenSSH maybe?
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: openssh client version 1:6.9p1-2
<stormmore> do you have a trust/xeniel in the environement that you can get a juju --debug ssh <id> -vvv out of?
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: spinning up one of each now
<stormmore> LiftedKilt: idea would be to see what difference we are seeing between wily and them using the same commands
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: right
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: here's trusty http://paste.ubuntu.com/15578169/
<stormmore> so doesn’t show anything different. ok how about doing ssh -vvv ubuntu@10.101.103.1 -i /home/toor/.local/share/juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa?
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15578241/
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: also - I rebooted the machine, and now the juju ssh command is returning this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15578255/
<LiftedKilt> rebooted node 0, that is
<stormmore> just that looks odd and definitely outside my knowledge
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: apparently the macaroons message isn't related to the reboot, because the other wily nodes I didn't reboot are returning the same message as well
<stormmore> I am still thinking an openssh version compat issue
<stormmore> looks like it is getting stuck trying to determine the remote version
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: but if that was the case, then wouldn't it fail when manually initiated outside juju?
<stormmore> nope
<LiftedKilt> also the maas/juju server is running on wily itself
<rick_h_> cmars: ^ any ideas on the "macaroon not found in storage" error?
<rick_h_> cmars: is it a rm ~/.go-cookies kind of thing to try ?
<LiftedKilt> well this could be a problem
<LiftedKilt> the "wily" machine isn't wily, it's xenial
<stormmore> that is what I was wondering
<stormmore> I was seeing OpenSSH 7 on it
<cmars> rick_h_, sorry, i'm looking at the scrollback, what's the context here?
<LiftedKilt> juju status stopped working - no macaroon found in storage
<cmars> LiftedKilt, ah, ok. try rm ~/.go-cookies
<cmars> LiftedKilt, what version of juju client are you using?
<LiftedKilt> I'm running locally on the juju server, which is juju2 beta3
<LiftedKilt> clearing go-cookies didn't resolve it
<cmars> LiftedKilt, you get this error message from the juju client when running `juju status`? or this is in the logs on the server?
<LiftedKilt> from the client
<LiftedKilt> stormmore: it looks like the problem is that juju ssh 0 is trying to ssh to the wrong machine
<LiftedKilt> node 0 is actually 10.101.103.3, which is running wily. the machine it is connecting to (10.101.103.1) is a separate machine running xenial
<LiftedKilt> hence the mismatch
<LiftedKilt> cmars: I've actually been running into the macaroon problem repeatedly, and I have to blow it all away and re-bootstrap to resolve it
<stormmore> yeah that is really odd
<cmars> LiftedKilt, what provider is this?
<LiftedKilt> maas 1.9
<cmars> LiftedKilt, is the controller HA?
<LiftedKilt> cmars: No, although when I tried making it HA on a previous deployment, it caused this problem. Had to blow it away and start over
<cmars> LiftedKilt, i think this might be an issue with the MAAS provider, I see some bugs open on Juju 2.0-beta3 with MAAS 1.9.1
<cmars> LiftedKilt, my suggestion is to open a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core
<cmars> LiftedKilt, include terminal output from running the juju status command, as well as machine logs off the controller machines
<cmars> LiftedKilt, also the controllers.yaml and models.yaml, with private keys scrubbed if necessary
<LiftedKilt> cmars: I wonder if the maas database is getting corrupted, and causing the machine id to stop correlating with the correct node number
<cmars> LiftedKilt, it's possible. I know there are some other maas-related bugs right now impacting beta3, this may help provide a clearer picture
<LiftedKilt> cmars: ok I'll start gathering some info
<cmars> LiftedKilt, thanks!
<thedac> jamespage: anyt time for a finaly review? https://code.launchpad.net/~thedac/charm-helpers/apparmor/+merge/290096
<LiftedKilt> cmars stormmore rick_h_: thanks for the assistance - I'll keep poking at it
<thedac> s/anyt/any
<cholcombe> how do you get the JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT in a layers interface?
<marcoceppi> cholcombe: the conversation is the JUJU_REMOTE_UNIT typically
<marcoceppi> IIRC
<marcoceppi> cory_fu: ^?
<cholcombe> marcoceppi, i'm basically trying to recreate this with layers: https://github.com/openstack/charm-ceph-mon/blob/master/hooks/ceph_hooks.py#L540
<cholcombe> getting the service_name out of the relation in the interface
<cory_fu> cholcombe: The conversation instance will have a "units" property that is a list of the units for which that conversation applies.  If the relation scope is UNIT, then it will be a list with only one element.  Otherwise, it may contain more
<cholcombe> cory_fu, hmm ok
<cory_fu> marcoceppi: Relying on conv.scope to have a particular value was a mistake on my part and I never should have recommended it.  :(
<cory_fu> Can I get a review: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-basic/pull/51
<kwmonroe> +1, merged cory_fu
#juju 2016-04-03
<bdx> mbruzek, lazyPower: whats up with cs:~containers/trusty/kibana ?
<bdx> mbruzek, lazyPower: I see its namespaced under containers, but also the beats core bundle  ... do you guys have plans to release the kibana charm?
<lazy|sprint> bdx - open MP against the charm store kibana charm
<lazy|sprint> bdx - all its got added is the load-dashboard action to spin up the example dashboards shipping w/ beats. and the scaffolding for others to add custom visualizations
<bdx> lazy|sprint: sweet, thx!
<bdx> lazy|sprint: I've got this in the works -> https://github.com/jamesbeedy/layer-kibana
<bdx> lazy|sprint: It needs some fine tuning, and tests, and the nginx bits to proxy to the cluster ... but I feel its a good start ...
<lazy|sprint> bdx - ah cool, that'll make contributions easier. Grab those bits i threw down for loading a dash and you'll be pretty much on par w/ whats in the queue, via layers
<lazy|sprint>  nice work tho
<bdx> awesome, will do!
<bdx> thx, you too man!
<lazy|sprint> bdx - i also noticed you starred my repo, make sure you track the juju-solutions repository for the beats
<lazy|sprint> i dont always keep my forks up to date since head is in that namespace
<bdx> entirely, thanks - I noticed that whilst exploring
<lazy|sprint> right on :) just making sure that my poor habits didn't bite you
<bdx> good looking out
<bdx> :-)
<magicaltrout> lazy|sprint: have you merged my LXD patch for kibana yet? I want to give beats a spin
<lazy|sprint> magicaltrout - gah, no?
<lazy|sprint> i forgot all about this thing, do you ahve a link handy and i'll go do it now.
<magicaltrout> erm
<magicaltrout> 2 secs
<lazy|sprint> sorry man :( i even asked for that then promptly forgot
<lazy|sprint> community helper fail on my part
<magicaltrout> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/kibana/+bug/1539806
<mup> Bug #1539806: [ARM64][LXD Provider][ 2.0-alpha1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1~juju1] kibana 'hook failed: "install"' <juju-core:Invalid> <kibana (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539806>
<magicaltrout> i have a bunch of use for it, but most of our stuff currently works on LXD so it would be good to get spun up
<lazy|sprint> magicaltrout - https://code.launchpad.net/~spicule/charms/trusty/kibana/trunk/+merge/290842
<lazy|sprint> once thats ingested, you're g2g
<lazy|sprint> may need ot rev the kibana revision in any of my published bundles to get that goodness, but the charm at -15 has your fix in it
<magicaltrout> cool thanks lazy|sprint !
<lazy|sprint> np, sorry about the delay on that one. the crazyness leading up to the sprint obv. had me preoccupied
<lazy|sprint> thanks for following up so we could land that fix :)
<bdx> how can I `charm push`? I don't seem to be a member of any groups that I can `charm push` to ;-(
<bdx> Is it possible that I create my own group somehow?
<bdx> ahh, I think I figured it out
<bdx> ok .. I definitely didn't figure it out lol
<bdx> I created https://launchpad.net/bdx-dev
<bdx> I'm thinking that was the wrong thing to create ... grrrr
<rick_h_> bdx: that's a project, you need a team in LP
<rick_h_> bdx: they start with ~
<rick_h_> bdx: if you do a 'charm whoami' it lists your username and then your team memberships
<bdx> rick_h_: entirely, just found that. thanks!
<bdx> rick_h_: `charm whoami` still does not show my team ...
<bdx> rick_h_: https://launchpad.net/~bdx-dev
<rick_h_> bdx: if you just set it up you'll need to logout/back in
<rick_h_> bdx: or rm -rf ~/.go-cookies
<bdx> rick_h_: yeah, I have a few times
<rick_h_> which should force a relogin
<bdx> ok, I'll try that
<rick_h_> bdx: from the CLI tool?
<bdx> yes
<rick_h_> hmm, yea try the cookie removal and see if that works. If so make sure to file a bug please
<bdx> rick_h_: yea, removing .go-cookies didn't do it unfortunately ...
<rick_h_> hmm, can you push to it now though?
<bdx> ooh, omp
<rick_h_> charm push cs:~bdx-dev/$charmname
<rick_h_> bdx: or /trusty/$charmname depending on if you're using multi-series or not
<bdx> rick_h_:  ERROR cannot post archive: unauthorized: access denied for user "jamesbeedy"
<bdx> possibly its because I am the admin of the team, and not a member?
<rick_h_> bdx: no, shouldn't. Can you file a bug with details here: https://github.com/juju/charmstore-client/issues please?
<rick_h_> bdx: and I'll get the folks working on that to peek at it in their morning
<bdx> sure, awesome!
<bdx> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> bdx: np, sorry it's giving you grief
<bdx> no worries
<bdx> is `charm-tools 2.0.0` the correct/most recent version?
<rick_h_> bdx: so it's just charm, but yes. That's the latest in the devel PPA
<rick_h_> bdx: the team's working on the next release now
<rick_h_> bdx: and hopefully there's nothing major up and it's something simple they can get into that next release easily.
<bdx> rick_h_: cool, yea, `charm version` returns "charm-tools 2.0.0"
<bdx> rick_h_: should it not?
<rick_h_> bdx: oh hmm, well the two pacakges are pulled together. charm-tools is the plugins for charm.
<rick_h_> bdx: so yea, it's a bit confusing.
<bdx> totally - to both
<bdx> rick_h_: https://github.com/juju/charmstore-client/issues/33
#juju 2017-03-27
<kjackal> Good morning Juju world!
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> I have an environment where i have juju in HA using 3 nodes
<BlackDex> unfortunally i need to remove 2 of those nodes now because of maintenance
<BlackDex> how can i remove those nodes manually and afterwards just create new ones?
<BlackDex> can i juse do juju remove-machine on the controller model?
<kjackal_> Hi BlackDex, based on this: https://jujucharms.com/docs/2.1/controllers-ha
<kjackal_> BlackDex: "The only way to decrease is to create a backup of your environment and then restore the backup to a new environment, which starts with a single controller. You can then increase to the desired number."
<kjackal_> BlackDex: never done that
<BlackDex> kjackal: Well, one controller is still a controller right
<BlackDex> ill first create a backup, and remove the 2 machines
<BlackDex> hmm shutting down the 2 nodes prevents me from using `juju` at all
<BlackDex> thats not really ha then :)
<lazyPower> o/ kjackal /buffer 2
<kjackal> hello lazyPower
<kjackal> what's this code language "/buffer 2"
<kjackal> ?
<kjackal> lazyPower: ^
<lazyPower> lol sorry
<lazyPower> early morning, weechat buffer switching
<freyes> hello o/ , where can I find the snapcraft recipe used to build the 'charm' snap?
<Zic> hi here
<Zic> My CDK cluster running fully@AWS cannot manipulate PV as EBS, I saw on GitHub that it's maybe tied to "CLOUD_PROVIDER" var, do you have any documentation about it?
<lazyPower> Zic: we haven't released cloud integration points yet. We're still in a bare-metal first representation of k8s. Work has been started to enable that in a juju native way, but its still WIP
<Zic> thanks for the info :)
<Zic> lazyPower: do you have any recommendation for PersistentVolume @ AWS so? just a manually created EBS ?
<Zic> (or EFS)
<lazyPower> Zic: i've been using EFS with great success
<lazyPower> but its been only via testing, and i use the NFS volume type
<lazyPower> so ymmv - i haven't done battle-hardened testing here, just exploratory work
<Zic> lazyPower: is "cloud integration" just control the fact that CDK cluster can auto-create EBS on-demand, or also the fact that K8s can mount EBS volume?
<Zic> because I just tried to create the EBS manually and mount it
<Zic> -> found invalid field AWSElasticBlockStore for v1.PersistentVolumeSpec
<lazyPower> Zic: no, this would be for cloud level integrations. Giving your nodes IAM profiles to request things from the cloud on your behalf
<lazyPower> ebs volumes, ELB load balancers, et-al
<Zic> ok so I can normally mount manually-created EBS, I need to find why it did not work :(
<Zic> I don't need my cluster to auto-create EBS on-demand, I just need the ability to mount them as PersistentVolume :D
<Zic> lazyPower: so just to be sure, you confirm that I normally can use this https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/storage/volumes/#awselasticblockstore, but I need to create EBS volume manually (as it's precised in the link) before?
<Zic> or mounting EBS is also part of cloud-integration and I need to stick with EFS
<Zic> (EFS is cool, but not for large micro-access)
<Zic> an other solution will be to add "--cloud-provider=aws" to /etc/default/kube-apiserver and kube-controller-manager on master side, and to /etc/default/kubelet node-side
<Zic> but Juju will erase this extra-parameter
<lazyPower> Zic: you can also place that in the templates in /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-kubernetes-master-#/charm/templates.  But note that once you modify those templates you're making a snowflake.
<lazyPower> Zic: but if you strawman out what you're looking for, and propose it, we can certainly review the contribution and help get it landed.
<kwmonroe> petevg: cory_fu:  curious about the matrix... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24262725/ is my status output for gce and aws.  you see the core count for those matrix models?  it's as if they deployed with no machine constraints.  contrast that with the non-matrix models in the same job.
<kwmonroe> petevg: cory_fu:  i verified that a sample gce matrix unit did in fact have 1 cpu and 2gb ram.  that's not in accordance with any of the constraints set in my bundle.
<petevg> kwmonroe: matrix can spin up additional machines, remember.
<petevg> kwmonroe: but there might still be stuff missing when translating constraints in python-libjuju.
<kwmonroe> ok petevg, so this isn't expected for the matrix first-pass (vs chaos), right?  as in, i should expect my bundle constraints to be honored by matrix?
<petevg> That section of the websocket api is kind of broken. (The websocket api doesn't like parsing the plan that it generates.)
<petevg> kwmonroe: yes. On the first pass, matrix should honor your constraints.
<kwmonroe> thx petevg.. issue-a-coming :)
<petevg> kwmonroe: sounds like tons o' fun.
<ken_> Very confused.  Set up an Openstack cloud, put all my MAAS nodes in a zone, and tried to go HA -- ran into issues deploying nodes, so decided to back out.  Now I can't "juju add-unit" anything: "cannot run instance: No available machine matches constraints: zone=default".  Re-added all MAAS nodes to default; same issue.  Any ideas before I nuke it all?
<ken_> Ah.  Just noticed a couple hundred of these, too: ERROR juju.state database.go:231 using unknown collection "remoteApplications"
<ken_> OK.  Rebooting the Juju node still throws some errors, but it *did* result in nodes being deployed.
<cholcombe> i don't think you can do this yet but can you tell juju to exclude a set of directories when deploying from a local directory?
<hatch> cholcombe not as of yet
<cholcombe> hatch: yeah i thought so.  that would be really useful
<hatch> yes very :)
<hatch> I can't find the bug right now....
<hatch> there is/was one
<cholcombe> oh cool
<cholcombe> someone else had the same thought :)
<hatch> cholcombe it might be worth filing another since I'm not able to find it
<cholcombe> hatch: ok
#juju 2017-03-28
<kjackal> Good morning Juju world!
<moe_> Hi, I use the python-libjuju library and was wondering if the implementation of the manual provisioning functionality for libjuju is planned in the future? Meaning the adding of already existing virtual machines to a Juju model.
<Zic> hi here, quick question, does the return of "juju status" is cURL-able through the GUI or the API?
<tvansteenburgh> Zic: technically it might be possible, but it's a websocket api, not http
<tvansteenburgh> Zic: i think the reasonable answer is no
<tvansteenburgh> Zic: it would be much easier to use libjuju
<tvansteenburgh> Zic: is there a reason you can't just use `juju status`?
<bdx> charmhelpers api docs are down http://imgur.com/a/AGmDC
<Zic> tvansteenburgh: it's to put in a Naemon check :) but if no API is curl-able, I will do a Naemon remote check which exec "juju status" directly on my juju-controller, not a blocking problem :)
<tvansteenburgh> bdx: pythonhosted.org is maintained by the PSF, nothing we can do sorry. probably a temporary outage
<arosales> magicaltrout: hello
<arosales> magicaltrout: hey I was looking at integrating your https://jujucharms.com/u/spicule/saiku-hadoop-spark/ bundle with the new bigtop hadoop charms (https://jujucharms.com/hadoop-processing/)
<arosales> one point of integration is the bigtop hadoop charms are only on Xenial so your Thrift and saikuanalytics-enterprise trusty-based charms, which are subs, won't relate to the xenial bigtop hadoop charms
<arosales> magicaltrout: was wondering if you had any plans to update those charms to Xenial?
<arosales> those = saikuanalytics-enterprise and thrift
<stormmore> lp|Kubecon, hows kubecon?
<petevg> cory_fu: I updated the conjure-up support for matrix PR (even switched to using automagic): https://github.com/juju-solutions/matrix/pull/107 Thx for the comments ...
#juju 2017-03-29
<mwhudson> anastasiamac, axw, menn0: is someone(tm) going to take care of the juju-mongodb SRU verification? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-mongodb3.2/+bug/1673652
<mup> Bug #1673652: SRU juju-mongodb 3.2.12-0ubuntu1 to yakkety and xenial <verification-needed> <juju-mongodb3.2 (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <juju-mongodb3.2 (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Committed by mwhudson> <juju-mongodb3.2 (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Committed by mwhudson> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673652>
<anastasiamac> mwhudson: veebers is looking at this today \o/
<mwhudson> anastasiamac: awesome
<veebers> anastasiamac, mwhudson we started looking at this today, not sure how long it will take but we should get some testing done in the next day or so
<mwhudson> veebers: i'm not in a hurry at all, i just wanted to make sure it wasn't forgotten about
<anastasiamac> veebers: this is great! thank you :D
<anastasiamac> mwhudson: we would really really like it, so very unlikely to forget :) m thrilled that u r following up \o/
<bdx> what are the "payment forms" that are being added to juju-gui?
<bdx> in this MR https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/2675
<Lalit> Hello
<Lalit> I want to write amulet test case for my charm
<Lalit> hello [13:21] <lalit> i want to write amulet test case for my charm [13:22] <lalit> is there any way to pass resource to this charm From amulet framework
<Lalit> is there any way to pass resource to this charm From amulet framework
<cnf> morning
<stub> Lalit: subprocess.check_call(['juju', 'attach', ....) if you can attach the resource after the initial deployment
<stub> Lalit: If you need the resource attached during deployment, I don't know. That would actually be a juju-deployer thing, which amulet is using for the initial deployment.
<CoderEurope> Anyopne here from the community team ?
<arosales> CoderEurope: we are all part of the community team, :-)  anything I can help with?
<bdx> https://api.jujucharms.com/identity
<bdx> red alert
<bdx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24275054/
<bdx> I can't seem to login, register, or use juju from any of my clients
<bdx> are others seeing this too?
<bdx> rick_h:^
<bdx> anyone:^
<rick_h> bdx: checking, was just doing stuff before this call started.
<rick_h> bdx: yes, I see it. Just getting a response going
<bdx> none of my juju clients are working ... http://imgur.com/a/betbJ
<bdx> ok
<rick_h> bdx: yes, seems the identity service is not responding. Folks are on top of it
<bdx> rick_h: thx
<CoderEurope> arosales: sorted now thankyou :D
<arosales> CoderEurope: glad its sorted :-)
<bloodearnest> random q: did juju2 deliver anything in terms of the 'virtual' service concept? i.e. deploying a shim charm on the controller, or similar?
<rick_h> bloodearnest: what's a "shim charm" ?
 * rick_h is working to catch up
<kwmonroe> bloodearnest: rick_h, i think that's the concept of a "proxy charm", whereby you'd deploy a lightweight doohickey that proxies requests for an existing application that is not charmed.  the idea being you could have an existing mysql db that you want juju charms to interact with even though your mysql server is not actually a part of the deployment.
<kwmonroe> i know there was work done around that last cycle, but do not know any current status for it
<rick_h> kwmonroe: yea, nothing new in juju2 towards that.
<kwmonroe> sounds like rick_h just got weekend plans ;)
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> my weekend plans involve driving across the country with a trailer :P
<kwmonroe> oof!  good luck out there!  watch out for self-driving ubers
<bdx> bloodearnest: just build it into the charm, let me see if I can dig up an example for you
<bloodearnest> kwmonroe, that's what I'm talking about, proxy charm
<bdx> bloodearnest: https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c
<kwmonroe> bloodearnest: like bdx mentioned, some charms handle external entities already (https://jujucharms.com/rsyslog/ comes to mind, see the "Forwarding logs to a system outside of the Juju environment" section).
<bdx> so, basically I do a manual db check, and set the state 'prm.manual.database.available' if the user has specified the db -> https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c#file-prm_base-py-L45
<bloodearnest> kwmonroe, bdx: right, that's what we've done forever, and it has drawbacks
<bdx> bloodearnest: but I also allow for a database via juju relation
<bdx> def set_block
<bdx> https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c#file-prm_base-py-L99
<kwmonroe> bdx: that's slick -- using config to handle external db bits.
<bdx> kwmonroe: yeah, then the when_any https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c#file-prm_base-py-L129
<bloodearnest> I basically want a single reusable charm that acts as an in-model, relatable, point of access to external services (dbs, logging, metrics, etc)
<bdx> so I can remove the relation https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c#file-prm_base-py-L169, and modify the config https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c#file-prm_base-py-L164
<kwmonroe> very cool bdx
<bloodearnest> I have such a charm, but I'm forced to deploy it on a wasted vm
<bdx> kwmonroe, bloodearnest: then block when none are available https://gist.github.com/jamesbeedy/dc0add471b086e918d2b64c7768d706c#file-prm_base-py-L50
<bdx> my next additions will include disallowing both to be configured at the same time
<bdx> kwmonroe: thx!
<kwmonroe> bloodearnest:  "juju deploy --to <existing-machine>" would save you the wasted vm, assuming you have an existing machine that you don't mind jamming your proxy charm onto.
<magicaltrout> hey arosales you there so you can stop spamming me? ;)
<arosales> magicaltrout: hello :-)
<arosales> magicaltrout: well if your license would work with your charms I wouldn't have to spam you
<magicaltrout> sorry arosales I'm at a DARPA workshop launch stuff so I'm a bit sporadic in my sitting at a desk
<magicaltrout> if you have a license
<magicaltrout> you should be able to visit http://yourserver/upload.htl
<arosales> magicaltrout: sorry for the bother I figured you were on a project or I hoped maybe even taking a vacation
<magicaltrout> html
<magicaltrout> you should get an upload form for a license
<arosales> magicaltrout: yes tried that, but I can't login with admin/admin
 * arosales posted at https://groups.google.com/a/saiku.meteorite.bi/d/msg/user/6mDNTdwwJEg/EfkWhzgPDAAJ
<arosales> I am tearing down my controller and starting fresh just to be sure
<arosales> I'll create a new license with this new model since the IP will change
<magicaltrout> fair enough, give me access and i'll take a look when you get it stood back up
<arosales> coming up as we speak should be about another 10 min
<magicaltrout> cool
<magicaltrout> i'm around all afternoon, I left the event, DARPA can do defence research but not WIFI it appears ;)
<arosales> security risk -- all smoke signals now
<arosales> magicaltrout: no luck
<arosales> magicaltrout: http://34.223.249.229/upload.html
<arosales> selecte upload license; select new license; then stuck in login in loop
<rick_h> 6 minutes to the Juju Show #9
<arosales> rick_h: you have a link handy for folks who want to join live?
<rick_h> arosales: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/mqwvxdrugbaspk7bc7twmrx5wye to join the hangout and I'll get the viewing link
<arosales> rick_h: thanks
<rick_h> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQv-ScdYQeg to watch the stream live
<rick_h> come one, come all...it's another week of fun
<Boat_club> rick_h 🤣
<rick_h> arosales: you coming in?
<rick_h> arosales: any of the regulars around today or all off at kubecon?
<urulama> bdx: please check if all is well for your models in JAAS
<urulama> bdx: should be up and running now
<Boat_club> rick_h: see you now :)
<rick_h> stokachu: ping for ^
<stokachu> rick_h: whats the url?
<rick_h> https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/mqwvxdrugbaspk7bc7twmrx5wye
<bdx> urulama: looks like I'm back in business! thanks!
<urulama> bdx: sorry for the long outage :(
<Boat_club> QUESTION: Who do we prompt to update jujucharms.com pages ? | Would there be a repo, for jujucharms.com ? | or where best should I go to chat about this ?
<urulama> Boat_club: you can file an issue on http://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
<Boat_club> urulama: cheers :)
<urulama> Boat_club: all feedback or suggestions appreciated
<bdx> urulama: np! glad its back up now! thx
<Boat_club> urulama: Congrats on your 400th issue closed !
<hatch> Boat_club lol, that's only one repo :)
 * Boat_club sips her coffee.
<Boat_club> QUESTION: Are there any issues with juju and systemd ? IDK much about it, but just thought I would ask a silly question :)
<rick_h> Boat_club: sorry, missed your question. There's no issues that we're aware of
<zeestrat> Boat_club: Yes, it might not play nice if you use partitions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1634390
<mup> Bug #1634390: jujud services not starting after reboot when /var is on separate partition  <uosci> <juju:Triaged> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1634390>
<rick_h> doh, that's right
<rick_h> good call zeestrat
<zeestrat> Hoping it will get fixed in 2.2 :)
<Boat_club> rick_h: okay fantastico show, pal o/
<rick_h> Boat_club: thanks for watching
 * rick_h goes to get notes together and onto the video wheee
<arosales> rick_h: thanks for charing another juju show
<rick_h> arosales: np, ty for joining in
<rick_h> arosales: will have to get some updates from the folks at kubecon maybe next week. curious what's up over there
<arosales> ya there is some good kubernetes 1.6 bits coming down the pipe, and I would also be interested to hear how the conf went
<Boat_club> rick_h: guess juju works well on macOSX (?) | macbookair - not so much.
<rick_h> Boat_club: so it's the client and works well
<rick_h> Boat_club: I've been using it exclusively for a few days
<rick_h> Boat_club: I migrated from a 2013 air to this new machine yesterday so definitely works on an air
<Boat_club> rick_h: just need to update this: http://bit.ly/macbookair
<Boat_club> whoopsie
<Boat_club> http://bit.ly/macbookairUbuntu
<rick_h> Boat_club: hah
<rick_h> well Juju is across platform. Ubuntu is a platform. :)
<Boat_club> rick_h: cool beans :D
<SimonKLB> hey, could anyone from the charmers team pm me?
<arosales> kwmonroe: http://interfaces.juju.solutions/layer/nvidia-cuda/ may be interesting for tensor on spark
<arosales> looks like tvansteenburgh used this layer in his work on GPUs for k8 @ https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/compare/master...tvansteenburgh:gpu-support
<arosales> the other  heavy lifting in k8 was the privileged container peices
<magicaltrout> someone needs to charm up jupyterhub as well thats looking pretty cool these days
 * arosales thought we had a jupyter charm . . .
<arosales> https://jujucharms.com/u/tengu-team/jupyter-notebook-spark/2
<arosales> Jupyter Notebook from tengu
<Boat_club> arosales: Did you notice that www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow was no more ?
 * arosales looks
 * arosales wasn't aware
<Boat_club> arosales: you triggered me at jupiter :D
<arosales> ah
<arosales> Jupiter Broadcasting
<magicaltrout> the hub is a  multiuser thing
<arosales> magicaltrout: seems https://github.com/jupyterhub/jupyterhub mainly provides multi-user support for the jupyter notebook, correct?
<arosales> ok
<magicaltrout> as opposed to a stand alone notebook
<arosales> may be good to ping seb on that when he is around to see if they have a use case to extend their current notebook charm
 * arosales doesn't see sebastien here atm
<kwmonroe> whoa arosales - nice find re: cuda layer.  who knew tvansteenburgh was a secret bash coder?!?!
<magicaltrout> you never know what lurks under those shades
<arosales> I think he was building off SaMnCo work, but ya I am surprised there wasn't a re-factor to python :-)
<bdx> that cuda-layer looks awesome - I will be putting it to use soon actually, as one of our applications is now transcoding video and needs hw accel
<magicaltrout> when you're stuck in an AirBnB is 3:40 too early for beer?
<arosales> sorry I don't understand the question
<arosales> too early for beer?
<magicaltrout> hehe
<magicaltrout> i have an "infrastructure transition discussion" in 20 mins
<magicaltrout> i might need a bottle of moonshine
<arosales> sounds like beer will only help that discussion
<magicaltrout> yeah its pretty tedious
<magicaltrout> its like talking to kwmonroe
<arosales> hah!
<arosales> magicaltrout: if only it were "infrastructure transition to juju implementation"
<arosales> now that meeting sounds fun
<kwmonroe> sorry, it's 14:40 so i was fetching a beer and missed the context here.. did you need something magicaltrout?
<kwmonroe> oh, i see now.  hey magicaltrout, maybe bring up "add wifi" in your "infrastructure transition discussion".
<magicaltrout> hehe, I tried to get them to go CDK but my sysadmin is a bit of a wimp
<magicaltrout> went for docker swarm instead
<arosales> docker swarm over kubernetes, interesting
<magicaltrout> grim
<magicaltrout> although the latest version is much improved
<arosales> I bet it was due to the docker registry scanning for vulnerabilities
<arosales> I think they have an interesting angle there
<magicaltrout> yeah they have put a lot of work into the latest iterations
<arosales> I guess would could pair that with k8 though -- although I haven't tried
<magicaltrout> so interesting new stuff
<magicaltrout> some
<magicaltrout> but we do use CDK on our NASA/DARPA project that launched today
<magicaltrout> juju on another NASA/DARPA project that has been going for a while now
<magicaltrout> so i'm getting it crammed in there ;)
<arosales> \o/
<magicaltrout> this is just going through the incubator to TLP vote process kwmonroe https://metron.incubator.apache.org/documentation/
<magicaltrout> might be worth investigating when it gets accepted
<kwmonroe> cool
<kwmonroe> magicaltrout: i just checked.  our namenode uses dfs.permissions.enabled = true, so we're good on big data security ;)
<magicaltrout> hmm
<magicaltrout> this spark bundle seems to have changed since i last used it
<magicaltrout> kwmonroe: know if I can connect to hive these days using beeline?
<magicaltrout> I used to be able to do stuff like
<magicaltrout> /usr/lib/spark/bin/beeline -u jdbc:hive2://localhost:10000 -e 'CREATE TEMPORARY TABLE store2 USING org.apache.spark.sql.parquet OPTIONS (path \"/user/ubuntu/store.par\")'
<kwmonroe> firstly magicaltrout, the spark bundle has indeed changed (you'll want either jujucharms.com/spark-processing/ for spark-standalone or https://jujucharms.com/hadoop-spark/ if you need hdfs and money is no object)
<kwmonroe> secondly magicaltrout, where are you serving hive from?  did you deploy https://jujucharms.com/hive --to spark?
<magicaltrout> s/hive/spark
<magicaltrout> just using the hive protocol
<magicaltrout> i'm trying to bring an old script we used for a strata demo back to life for arosales but beeline used to provide spark sql support
<kwmonroe> aaaahhh, sorry, i didn't grok that at first.  and that's not something i generally try to do.  what kind of error are you sseing?
<magicaltrout> nowt special
<magicaltrout> just a connection refused type error
<bdx> is the beta controller under high load right now?
<kwmonroe> roger that magicaltrout -- could very well be a difference where apache-spark (the old charm) listened on 10000 while the new bigtop-spark does not.  lemme deploy and check right quick.
<arosales> kwmonroe: issue is the later bigtop spark is on Xenial and saiku with dep on Tomcat is Trusty only
<arosales> kwmonroe: so the question here is if the upstream (non-bigtop) apache-spark charm has changed
<magicaltrout> oh might be user error
<arosales> kwmonroe: specifically the spark used in https://jujucharms.com/u/spicule/saiku-hadoop-spark/
<magicaltrout> hold on
<arosales> bdx: you may catch more of the beta/ui folks in #juju-gui too
<magicaltrout> scratch that kwmonroe i found the hack i used to have :)
<bdx> arosales: thx
<arosales> np bdx
<kwmonroe> +1 magicaltrout.  fwiw magicaltrout arosales, the diffs between that bundle (a-s-6 and latest apache-spark-10) are the inclusion of benchmarks and peer (aka HA) support.  nothing related to hivey things between those 2.
<arosales> kwmonroe: Thanks
<kwmonroe> also magicaltrout, now that arosales has reminded me that you're using trusty subordinates, do *not* use any of the bundles i listed earlier.  those are bigtop-based and xenial-only.
<arosales> kwmonroe: I would like to see if we can update tomcat for xenial
<kwmonroe> arosales: is the saiku sub on xenial?  or were you just saying update tomcat in general?
<arosales> Saiku is a sub on tomcat as well as spark
<arosales> so without getting tomcat to xenial Saiku is stuck on trusty
<magicaltrout> saiku isn't or doesn't have to be subordinate to spark I don't think
<arosales> magicaltrout: but I think the charm itself is a sub, https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/~spicule/trusty/saikuanalytics-enterprise-1/archive/metadata.yaml
<magicaltrout> well
<magicaltrout> saiku is subordinate to tomcat
<magicaltrout> thats for sure
<magicaltrout> but there's no technical reason i know of to co locate it on the spark server
<arosales> gotcha
#juju 2017-03-30
<rick_h> bdx: that might be possible. I think that reference to a long model history was mentioned before. anastasiamac do you recall a bug/fix around a long model history causing issues recently?
 * anastasiamac looking
<bdx> rick_h: so, the issue dissapears when I create a new model
<rick_h> bdx: yea, which is why I don't see it in anything I can access
<bdx> I've re-written half of my charms today
<bdx> thinking its my charm code
<rick_h> bdx: https://github.com/juju/juju/commit/fd20944902f03e60e8477dd6969a9d42d1c50701
<rick_h> anastasiamac: ^
<bdx> its been a very frustrating day .... I was suppose to do a production deploy for one of our apps .... but then the model started acting super wonky, and I started re-writing charm code ... really its been the wonky-ness of the model this whole time
<bdx> rick_h: what does that do?
<rick_h> bdx: it adds an index to the db to make queries faster when collections get large
<rick_h> bdx: at least that's my read of that commit
<anastasiamac> rick_h: bdx: the bug refered in that commit was https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1668646
<mup> Bug #1668646: Model migration fails <juju:Fix Released by thumper> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668646>
<rick_h> bdx: yea, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/7059
<bdx> yeah
<bdx> that it
<anastasiamac> rick_h: bdx: but it seemed to have been afecting migration only...
<bdx> that *is it
<bdx> ooh
<rick_h> anastasiamac: yea, just looking. I'm not sure if that change is useful or not here and bdx's perf problem
<bdx> oh, possibly not
<bdx> yeah
<rick_h> I mean an index on a collection is an index on the collection.
<rick_h> but things like juju status/etc I'm not sure if they hit this collection
<anastasiamac> rick_h: bdx: we hae cyclone tail here - exciting... i have missed the beginning of ur conversation... what is happenng?
<rick_h> anastasiamac: oh! are you by it? I guess you are.
<rick_h> anastasiamac: how was that? I've never been in a cyclone.
<anastasiamac> rick_h: it's a lot of water with a lot of wind :D
<rick_h> anastasiamac: bdx is noticing sluggishness in api response on a model in JAAS. He's verified that if he creates a new model it's fast. So an older model with a long history seems to slow down.
<rick_h> anastasiamac: heh, I wonder what's different in cyclone, hurricane, etc.
<anastasiamac> rick_h: no diff in terminology - except the location/where it happens: http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/cyclone.html
<anastasiamac> rick_h: but schools, etc closed. ppl r told to saty indoors :)
<rick_h> anastasiamac: well yea. Here hurricanes are beastly natural diasters
<rick_h> I'm glad you're ok!
<anastasiamac> rick_h: bdx: JAAS is runing on 2.0x underneath
<bdx> anastasiamac, rick_h: juju has cyclone tails happening in it right now too ... possibly I could grant you guys acls on the model so you can see/experience it first hand
<anastasiamac> rick_h: bdx: we have fixed every leak/performance issue we r aware of in 2.2... but it's at beta stage atm...
<rick_h> anastasiamac: yes, it is.
<bdx> anastasiamac: ahh, so what I'm experiencing is probably fixed in 2.2 you are thinking ?
<rick_h> anastasiamac: right, I'm eager for 2.2 to come out and then to test/verify if the perf issue is effected
<anastasiamac> bdx: m hoping \o/
<magicaltrout> you can't rush perfection ;)
<anastasiamac> magicaltrout: :D
<bdx> rick_h, anastasiamac: do you think my loaded models with long history are bogging down the controllers though?
<rick_h> bdx: no, I can see the cpu/memory/disk IO/etc on all three of them
<rick_h> bdx: and nothing there is looking off. Load on all three are < 3
<bdx> rick_h: so, what gives then?
<rick_h> bdx: that's why I was thinking your hint that a new model was fast means that there's probably just a slow query/something in that model.
<bdx> rick_h: yeah ... I mean ... its really chaotic
<anastasiamac> bdx: rick_h: here is the list of performance bugs that have been fixed in 2.2 :) it's possible that some of ur long living models have some leaking db connections.. bug # 1635311,
<anastasiamac> bug # 1671258, bug # 1651291, bug # 1634328, bug # 1587644, bug # 1581069, bug # 1649719
<bdx> rick_h, anastasiamac: I can deploy the same thing 10 times and everything gets borked/stops in a different state everytime
<bdx> lol
<bdx> I can make any sense of it
<bdx> anastasiamac: thx, looking
<bdx> rick_h, anastasiamac: on a new model -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24279037/
<bdx> seamless
<SimonKLB> is there anyone around that i can chat with regarding the charm partner programme?
<stub> SimonKLB: I think you want arosales, who is in a US timezone
<stub> SimonKLB: Or SaMnCo , who is EU
<SaMnCo> I am EU
<SaMnCo> @SimonKLB ^
<SaMnCo> And you can certainly talk to me about CPP :)
<SimonKLB> thanks!
<Zic> hi Juju world, a new question, I found Grafana/InfluxDB very slowly these last days on our CDK clusters, I just noted that they have very short "limits" (100MHz / 100Mio per containers) sets on the influxdb-grafana pods, can I edit this value "freely" in /etc/kubernetes/addons/influxdb-grafana-controller.yaml and not be overrided by next Juju updates of CDK?
<rick_h> kwmonroe: ping, halp! I'm trying to figure out where to go here to file a bug on the zeppelin charm but lost in this site.
<kwmonroe> rick_h: working as designed.
<kwmonroe> :)
<rick_h> kwmonroe: bah
<rick_h> kwmonroe: I want to file a bug about relating to pgsql but :(
<rick_h> and the haproxy one
<kwmonroe> rick_h: since zepp is upstream at bigtop, the appropriate thing to do is open a JIRA here:  https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/BIGTOP/?selectedTab=com.atlassian.jira.jira-projects-plugin:summary-panel
<kwmonroe> rick_h: do you see a "Create" button at the top of that page?
<rick_h> kwmonroe: no, I probably need to create an account and all that
<kwmonroe> ah shoot rick_h.  yeah, i just logged out and noticed "create" isn't an option without an account
<rick_h> yea, gotcha. Ok will do that then.
<kwmonroe> no no rick_h - that's a poor UX i think.  we keep a fork of their repo.  how about i update our bigtop charm bug links to point to https://github.com/juju-solutions/bigtop/issues
<kwmonroe> i think that'll be easier for people to work with
<kwmonroe> though it means i'll have to translate issues into a JIRA, but still, i think it's more likely that people will grok opening a gh issue vs a jira.
<kklimonda> is there a way for me to tell juju which IP is the "public" one?
<kklimonda> (preferably on the model level)
<rick_h> kwmonroe: up to you. I'm paid to go through pain on it if I need to but agree. When I went to the bugs-url for the charm I ended up getting lost in links trying to figure out how to find the charm and it wasn't clear to me what was charm vs other code.
<kwmonroe> understood rick_h -- unfortunately there's no way to link people directly to a sub-module of bigtop (like the charms) for filing bugs, so i do think it's an extra burden to expect people to figure out bigtop's bug tracker.  please open your issue(s) at  https://github.com/juju-solutions/bigtop/issues and i'll take on the pain of translating to jiras.  i'll update the bugs-url next rev.
<rick_h> kwmonroe: all good ty
<kwmonroe> plus it's far easier for me to nak issues at github.
<jamespage> lazyPower: hullo - do we have a good bundle reference for *beat + elasticsearch and kibana ?
<kklimonda> is there something about reversations I'm missing? for the second time I've seen MAAS hand out reserved IP wreaking havoc in the network
<stormmore> 0/
<stormmore> o/ juju world
<cholcombe> centos7 bootstrap with the manual provider on juju 2.1.2 doesn't seem to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24282504/  Here's a paste of my virtual machine log
<cholcombe> slightly more context: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24282509/
<cholcombe> axw: ^^
<cholcombe> axw: i'll let this setup running if you want to poke at it or gather any more logs
<cholcombe> axw: i think the issue was centos7 comes out of the box with a firewalld enabled.  i'm killing that and trying again
<cholcombe> axw: yeah that was it.  ignore me
<gQuigs> hi there, trying to get started with charms.. and found some odd inconstancies..   could the charm command be broken on zesty?
<gQuigs> bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charm-tools/+bug/1675240
<mup> Bug #1675240: charm-create crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/charmtools/utils.py: cannot import name path <amd64> <apport-crash> <zesty> <charm-tools (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675240>
<petevg> kwmonroe: half of a fix for that matrix issue you found here: https://github.com/juju/python-libjuju/pull/100 (cc cory_fu)
<petevg> (The other half is a commit to matrix, but it needs to be fixed in python-libjuju first.)
<stormmore> lazyPower, you go a con and this place goes quiet!
<magicalt1out> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<aisrael> what's up, magicalt1out?
<magicalt1out> nowt, it was just a bit quiet :)
<aisrael> lol
<axw> cholcombe: you can't use centos7 for the bootstrap machine. only ubuntu is supported for running the controller
#juju 2017-03-31
<aisrael> axw, cholcombe: bootstrapping from a centos7 host or using centos7 to host the controller?
<axw> aisrael: the latter
<axw> former should not matter
<aisrael> axw, gotcha, I have nothing to add then. ;)
<cholcombe> axw: both worked.  i used centos7 for the bootstrap machine and the deploy machine :)
<axw> cholcombe: okey dokey. I doubt we'll ever officially support it though
<cholcombe> axw: yeah i'm not holding my breath
<stub> lazyPower:  Using the -broken hook for cleanup will fail if you do 'remove-machine --force-units', but I suspect that would break most cleanup mechanisms
<stub> lazyPower: The remaining units in their departed hook need to cope with a failed unit disappearing without notice, which I think in your case is just some way to tell which unit is disappearing in the -deperted hook (eg. env variable)
<stub> lazyPower: Which might be fixable in the short term if you file a new bug, unlike my bug which requires an entire new hook to solve as best I can tell.
<erik_lonroth> Hello guys/gals
<cnf> hmm, i'm still vague on how to kick juju to retry things
<cnf> i have units that are blocked, but no real indication blocked by what?
<cnf> how do i resolve this?
<kklimonda> cnf: try going through the unit logs, looking for anything related
<cnf> kklimonda: i know wht it was broken, i just don't know what the right way to make it retry is
<cnf> atm i'm doing juju run-commands unit/0 pause and resome
<cnf> resume*
<cnf> can't use juju resolved on something that is blocked
<kklimonda> I *think* charms just retry after some timeout, even in blocked state - every deployment I have something stuck blocked, waiting for relationships, and then it just sorts itself out
<cnf> well, it's a long wait when you are trying to fix something
<cnf> "did that fix work?"
<kklimonda> cnf: try doing: "juju run --unit [unit] ./hooks/[hook name]
<cnf> how do i get the hook name?
<kklimonda> cnf: juju show-status-log [unit] should show you the last unit that has execute, perhaps you can just retry it
<cnf> uhm
<cnf> the type?
<cnf> or parse it from the message?
<kklimonda> cnf: yes, parse the message - e.g. "running leader-settings-changed hook" => leader-settings-changed
<cnf> ok
<cnf> that didn't work :P
<cholcombe> anyone else had an issue with d2 large instances on ec2 not detecting all the drives?
<cholcombe> i tried a scsi bus rescan but it's not helping
<derekcat> Hey everyone.  Anyone ever seen this error on the LXD (2.0.9) charm?
<derekcat> config-changed modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'netlink_diag': Operation not permitted
<derekcat> [Trying to do https://docs.openstack.org/developer/charm-guide/openstack-on-lxd.html but using the bundle-mitaka-novalxd.yaml]
<cholcombe> derekcat: i haven't
<cholcombe> have you tried setting superuser permissions on the lxc profile?
<derekcat> cholcombe: Hey!  I'm not sure what you mean - Juju's ubuntu user has sudo privileges, is there something else that should be set?
<derekcat> This is the LXD profile that the containers are using: https://github.com/openstack-charmers/openstack-on-lxd/blob/master/lxd-profile.yaml
<cholcombe> derekcat: ok so you've alright got priv containers going
<cholcombe> looks like it's erroring out on a modprobe?
<cholcombe> i'm just stabbing in the dark here
<cholcombe> derekcat: jamespage might have an answer for this when he comes back
<derekcat> cholcombe: So it says, though I'm not sure what modprobe does - is that Juju trying to verify modifications?
<derekcat> No worries - everything appears to be working with this deploy except for that error..  Just not sure what the consequences of ignoring it might be.
<derekcat> Ahh ok.  Hopefully it's not a critical error.  Thankfully this is still in testing for us at the moment. >_<
<cholcombe> derekcat: cool
<derekcat> cholcombe: Thanks for the help! ^_^
<cholcombe> derekcat: no modprobe is where you find and insert a module into the linux kernel.  i'm not exactly sure how lxd exposes modules to the container.  Maybe there's a cgroup for modules.  I'm not sure
<derekcat> Ahh Gotcha.  >_< Not sure I'm ready to try diving into cgroup documentation again..  It was pretty opaque last time.
#juju 2017-04-01
<jamespage> derekcat: actually that is a charm bug that's been fixed in master branch
<jamespage> if you switch to using cs:~openstack-charmers-next/lxd you'll get the fix
<qwe123> hello. is it possible to change the imageid that a bootstrapped openstack-based controller?
<qwe123> i tried changing it manually in bootstrap-params, but that does not work
#juju 2018-03-26
<mrexojo> Hi! I'm trying openstack juju deploys, but I don't know where I config the network interface of hosts deployed previously with MAAS. If I deploy with " juju deploy cs:bundle/openstack-telemetry-49" it deploy in single host juju controller, and I would like config before the hosts where to distribute my openstack install
<mrexojo> In the openstack-base not say nothing about network config the 4 minimal physical hosts..  https://jujucharms.com/openstack-base/
<mrexojo> Some guide or steps for pre-config the install process?? thanks
#juju 2018-03-27
<EdS> Hi there, I'm having some issues with the nginx-ingress controller, that was deployed as part of canonical-kubernetes juju bundle. I'm wondering if anyone who knows enough about the juju bundle would be able to tell me if these "mandatory steps" over here: https://github.com/kubernetes/ingress-nginx/blob/master/deploy/README.md/#mandatory-commands are run as part of bringing up the charms?
<EdS> I have checked for the namespace etc that are shown in the documents but not found them (or anything with similar names) leading me to think that the ingress controller is not fully deployed by the bundle
<EdS> this is in a production cluster that is working fine, but being "funky" about letting me set configmaps to do with the ingress.
<knobby> EdS: reached out to you on slack, but based on this I would point out that the nginx image may be different than what you're trying to set via configmaps. If there are specific features that you are missing from the default image, you could use juju config to set the nginx-image config variable on the kubernetes-worker charm to anything you wanted.
#juju 2018-03-28
<ybaumy> do i need ipv4 in order to get bootstrap working or setup a kubernetes cluster
<rick_h_> ybaumy: yes, you mean vs you just have ipv6 right now?
<ybaumy> rick_h_: im currently switching to ipv6 only where possible.
<ybaumy> Connected to 2a01:238:4241:932f:250:56ff:fe8e:1a3a
<ybaumy> Running machine configuration script...
<ybaumy> then it hangs forever
<ybaumy> thats the bootstrap
<ybaumy> now i enabled ipv4 dhcp on that vlan. the controller gets an ip. but still hangs. ipv6 has precedence over ipv4 that might be the reason or?
<rick_h_> ybaumy: hmm, yea might have to check the controller details in the .local/share/juju directory and see what IPs are written out there for the controller
<ybaumy> rick_h_: in bootstrap-config.yaml and controller.yaml there is no ip
<rick_h_> ybaumy: in cat .local/share/juju/controllers.yaml there's no api endpoints list of addresses?
<ybaumy> api-endpoints: []
<rick_h_> hmm, maybe it's not gotten far enough to write that out then. Try doing the bootstrap with --debug
<rick_h_> and seeing what it's trying to connect to
<ybaumy> rick_h_: i think that might have to do with router advertisement ipv6 addresses in my vlan. all nodes get an address from an official range. then ipv6 takes over even if the node has an ipv4 address. ipv6 protocoll comes first
<ybaumy> speculating .. im running debug right now
<ybaumy> http://pastebin.centos.org/613846/
<rick_h_> ybaumy: gotcha, yea not sure. I know and audit was done a little bit ago on what was remaining to fully enable ipv6 and it was a short list, but don't know where it's at on the "make it so" list.
<rick_h_> ybaumy: yea, so it's trying to ssh to the controller and failing
<rick_h_> guessing the IPV6 address is failing to come across as a legit address to the code.
<ybaumy> seems like it
<ybaumy> is there a switch for turning off ipv6 in that case.. i cant disable RA on the router
<rick_h_> so you can turn off ipv6 in the lxd setup...but what provider is this? MAAS?
<ybaumy> vsphere
<ybaumy> cant turn off ipv6 in esx or vcenter
<rick_h_> oh, you walked outside my wheelhouse now.
<rick_h_> sorry, might have to point you to the mailing list from here
<ybaumy> hmm
<TheAbsentOne> Am I allowed to ping marcoceppi for some juju internals questions? ^^ I was wondering if the lifecycle diagram here is still relevant: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25159191/explain-about-juju-charms-hooks-file-execution-orders and how the reactive framework can be visualised as every hook runs the reactive framework if I understand correctly?
<chrome0> Heya, can someone comment on the semantics of open-port, specifically on conflict checking - why is it an error to try and open a port from several units (which throws "conflicts with existing x/y")
<chrome0> Context is Bug #1750490 where we want to smoosh several units on one metal
<mup> Bug #1750490: conflicts with existing 5666/tcp when multiple units on the same host <canonical-bootstack> <Charm Helpers:New> <NRPE Charm:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750490>
<chrome0> If it's for enabling firewalls, surely it would be ok to have this done from several agents?
<rick_h_> one hour until the Juju Show #32! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jme7qiUG6SE get your party on
<TheAbsentOne> Hey rick_h_ can I ask you another question or could you tell me who I should reach out to? Maybe through mail or twitter. It's about the lifecycle of a charm and which hooks get called when
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: howdy, hmm. Let me see what we've got on that.
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: hmm, so https://jujucharms.com/docs/2.3/authors-charm-hooks has some basics but not a real list by list
<TheAbsentOne> Yeah I found this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25159191/explain-about-juju-charms-hooks-file-execution-orders
<rick_h_> cory_fu: do you know if anyone has a full list of order going?
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: the big thing is that it can really "depend" on what's going on after the first few
<TheAbsentOne> I'm wondering if this is still correct and how the reactive framework works cuz every hook starts the reactive framework right?
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: heh so you have to remember that's a layer on top of the hook exec process.
<TheAbsentOne> Hmm I see, so I can't really visualise this? That's a pitty as it would really help out a starting charm writer
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: so it's kind of outside all that in a way
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: understand, I think we typically encourage folks to think in either the hook by hook space or the more event/flag sense of the reactive world
<TheAbsentOne> Yeah correct
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: then in the reactive world you don't really worry about the hook order, just the state transitions
<TheAbsentOne> Maybe that's the best way to approach it, as my use case will focus on reactive "only"
<rick_h_> if anyone has any helper charts/etc cory_fu would be the one that would know about it as he's written most of the reactive stuff
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: I'd encourage that tbh
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: I like to explain it like using the SDK. Sure, you can probably write working code w/o the sdk but I'd not teach it to anyone new
<rick_h_> use the SDK guide rails
<TheAbsentOne> But I'd really love to visualise how it works, I'm writing a piece about "juju internals" and there I kinda want to explain for a non-juju user how it all works conceptually but more technically then just talking about charms
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: yea, understand. I'm looking but not seeing anything that's recent. Most things are pretty old.
<TheAbsentOne> Yeah that's the only frustrating thing I encountered the past few weeks about juju :P
<TheAbsentOne> I might try something out and post it here for verification and otherwise no visual help I guess xD thanks for the help rick_h_ really appreciate it!
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: use the mailing list. It's a good carrot for folks getting the ball rolling
<rick_h_> "hey, I'm working on xxxx and have this but would love more detail..."
<rick_h_> I'm sure some folks have things but doesn't look like it's out of their own notes and into something more public facing
<TheAbsentOne> Yeah well thought about that but I'm kinda hesitant as a newbie I don't really think my questions belong there
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: permission granted :P
<TheAbsentOne> I'm gonna ask my supervisors first I think before they receive my email hehe but I'll think about it thanks for the suggestion
<TheAbsentOne> I'm allready subscribed so it's only mailing to juju@lists.ubuntu.com right?
<rick_h_> TheAbsentOne: yea, that's the list
<TheAbsentOne> greath thanks again rick_h_ !
<rick_h_> best way to kick off a conversation with folks and get lots of great feedback and completely for beginners as well to ask things :)
<rick_h_> 10minutes until the juju show!!!
<TheAbsentOne> Looking forward to it ^^
<rick_h_> The Juju Show - participation link: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/pnxg6ftkjfhp3d5rcfjamilurme
<rick_h_> The streaming link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jme7qiUG6SE
<rick_h_> cory_fu: kwmonroe bdx hml and other magicaltrout and other folks ^
<kwmonroe> sorry rick_h_, gonna have to sit this one out :/
<rick_h_> kwmonroe: boooo, but have fun
<bdx> rick_h: fyi - https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-basic/issues/109
<bdx> didn't mean to rain on your parade :)
<rick_h_> bdx: ah ok cool
<rick_h_> I hadn't seen that one yet
<TheAbsentOne> this juju show was so important to me xD I completely forgot about actions
#juju 2018-03-29
<ybaumy> kubernetes is running on ipv6... but flannel uses ipv4 .. so i have problems with routing
<lonroth_scania> Nice SHOW!
<Zic> Hi here, one of my 3 kubernetes-master is marked in "error" since this morning, with no special actions from my side, I found that in `juju debug-log`, do you have hints? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kg4pSmGM2p/
<Zic> and in /var/log/syslog of this kubernetes-master, I found multiple API requests which results in 404...
<Zic> just remove-machine and reinstalled it... seems to be fine at least
<kwmonroe> Zic: that's super bizarre.  when the k8s-master restarts the apiserver, it first gets the current status, then sets a restart message and does the restart, and then sets the status back to what it was (https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/blob/master/cluster/juju/layers/kubernetes-master/reactive/kubernetes_master.py#L920).  the error from your paste suggests the "status_get" returned the string "error", which is not a
<kwmonroe> valid workload state. my only guess is that the juju agent on the machine in question is old and maybe had a buggy version of the 'status-get' tool.
<kwmonroe> you could run this to find which status-get was getting called on the broken master:  juju run --unit kubernetes-master/X 'locate status-get'
<kwmonroe> or ignore it since an add-unit worked for now :)
<Zic> kwmonroe: thanks anyway for the explanation ;)
<kwmonroe> np
<knobby> so I was trying to use the officially blessed nfs charm and it is old and broken. Is there someone working on that? I see a bzr branch that is supposed to fix the broken part, but no movement since January of 2016.
<kwmonroe> knobby: the nfs charm should be unblessed.  it was marked unmaintained a million bazillions ago, but it doesn't look like it was ever unpromulgated.
<knobby> kwmonroe: so I can just fork it into github and go through the pain of trying to get something useful up? :)
<kwmonroe> if by fork, you mean totally rewrite, then yeah
<kwmonroe> that thang isn't reactive, doesn't support xenial, and has the letter 'n' as its icon.  we can do a little better ;)
<knobby> I get that reactive is the latest craze, but...so what if it isn't reactive? :) the fix for it can be 4 loc or it can be a complete rewrite in reactive and bug fixes. Unless there's a compelling reason to rewrite the entire thing, why bother?
<cynthiaoneill> Hi.  I created two kubernetes clusters each had their own controller.  I then deleted all the models from one of the controllers.  juju models, says No selected controller.  How do I access the controller again?
<knobby> `juju controllers` will list them and `juju switch my_new_controller`
<cynthiaoneill> @knobby - that worked!! thanks.  Do you know how I would then get my kubectl KUBECONFIG working again with the selected cluster?
<rick_h_> knobby: whatever works for you
<knobby> cynthiaoneill: you can use `juju scp kubernetes-master/0:config ~/.kube/config`
<knobby> rick_h_: Is there a compelling reason to write it in reactive? I honestly don't know and just don't want to do it just because it's the soup de jour.
<cynthiaoneill> hmmm kubectl is hanging
<knobby> juju status looks good?
<rick_h_> knobby: well the big reason is to make things more able to be processed in steps when things are ready (like relations) vs the hook execs.
<rick_h_> knobby: so I know I find it a bit easier to think of my charm in terms of "installed, configured, db ready, proxy ready"
<rick_h_> knobby: but as I say, if you need a 4 line fix don't rewrite it if you're not interested in doing it
<rick_h_> it's not a hard rule
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: are you sure your kubeconfig is pointing to the right place?
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: also check ls -la `which kubectl` and make sure it's what you expect
<cynthiaoneill> it’s strange, kubectl -h works.  I checked and the config file looks right for the master.  It just hangs trying to connect
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: did you deploy with conjure-up?
<cynthiaoneill> yes, conjure-up.  Then I created a second cluster (and controller).  After deleting one of the controllers (and all models) I’m trying to get back to using the first one
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: ls -la `which kubectl`
<tvansteenburgh> what does that show?
<cynthiaoneill> cindy@go-node:~$ ls -la `which kubectl`
<cynthiaoneill> -rwxrwxr-x 1 cindy cindy 86 Mar 29 21:04 /home/cindy/bin/kubectl
<knobby> I think her default config is wrong
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: cat that file
<tvansteenburgh> it'll show you what kubeconfig is being used
<cynthiaoneill> YEP!! wrong one. KUBECONFIG=/home/cindy/.kube/config.conjure-canonical-kubern-15d /snap/bin/kubectl $@
<cynthiaoneill> wierd, i exported KUBECONFIG myself to try and point to the right one
<cynthiaoneill> How do I change that?
<tvansteenburgh> you can change that file, or just delete it
<cynthiaoneill> Editing the file worked!  Thanks, I thought that was the binary at first!
<cynthiaoneill> :)
<cynthiaoneill> Do you know if it is possible to add arguments to the canonical-kubernetes charm, so that you can do things like change the machine names, or add ssh keys??
<cynthiaoneill> Your answer might be, it’s a code change.  I haven’t looked at the code yet
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: you might be interested in `juju ssh -h`
<tvansteenburgh> so for example, `juju ssh kubernetes-master/0`
<cynthiaoneill> I got that working…but when provisioning a cluster - we would like to add private keys to the nodes
<cynthiaoneill> also would like names of nodes to be less generic
<cynthiaoneill> ability to add a cluster id or name to the node names that appear in AWS for example
<tvansteenburgh> you could use `juju run -all` to add keys
<tvansteenburgh> not sure if renaming nodes will mess anything up in juju
<tvansteenburgh> balloons, do you know? ^
<tvansteenburgh> for key management there are other options too, see `juju help commands | grep ssh`
<cynthiaoneill> so you can’t change the names for intial creation? (by passing in an arg, or environmental or yaml change?)
<cynthiaoneill> The juju run command is pretty cool!
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: see `juju model-config -h` - you can pass custom cloud-init user data - maybe you could use that to set your hostnames?
<tvansteenburgh> although to be honest i think there's probably a better way to achieve what you need, rather than changing the host names
<cynthiaoneill> Cool!!  I will check that out.  Thank you :)
<tvansteenburgh> shouldn't really care what the machine names are - machines are cattle, not pets! ;)
<cynthiaoneill> True!  Just really want the visible AWS instance names to be more readable—we’ll have multiple clusters in a region
<cynthiaoneill> We are already having eye strain with just 2 clusters in the same region
<cynthiaoneill> I suppose we can use the filter option
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: you could set the Name that appears in the aws console with `ec2addtag <instance-id> --tag Name=my-fancy-name`
<tvansteenburgh> maybe that make things more readable w/o needing to change the hostnames
<tvansteenburgh> it is aws-specific though
<cynthiaoneill> Where do you run that command?
<tvansteenburgh> ec2addtag is part of the aws commandline tools
<tvansteenburgh> you could run it from your laptop, or wherever you have your aws creds
<knobby> currently kubelet won't let you change the hostname on aws. There is an issue upstream for it
<knobby> wait, I might be thinking about node names in k8s
#juju 2018-03-30
<balloons> cynthiaoneill, see juju add-ssh-key and juju import-ssh-key
<bdx> kwmonroe: only a strawman, but a working strawman none the less https://jujucharms.com/new/u/omnivector/hadoop-spark-jupyter-conda/bundle/0
<bdx> going to be pushing the polish on ^ over the next bit
<bdx> wanted to get it out there though
<bdx> a bit more refined https://jujucharms.com/new/u/omnivector/hadoop-spark-jupyter-conda/bundle/4
<bdx> :)
<cynthiaoneill> When bringing up kubernetes via juju, is there a way to watch status?  I’m running juju status repeatedly
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: watch -c juju status --color
<tvansteenburgh> or in my case: alias js="watch -c juju status --color"
<cynthiaoneill> bummer, mac doesn’t have watch
<tvansteenburgh> kwmonroe: what do you do? ^
<cynthiaoneill> One other newbie question- if I want to bring up more than the 3 worker nodes that come with the canonical-kubernetes charm….do you have a tip?  I ran deploy —dry-run to see the commands…I’m assuming you “could” run each of those individually??
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: `brew install watch`
<cynthiaoneill> yay!! brew
<tvansteenburgh> cynthiaoneill: juju add-unit kubernetes-worker
<tvansteenburgh> if you want to add units after deploy
<cynthiaoneill> nice!  If adding 100 nodes, would that be 100 commands, or is there a way to say 100?
<tvansteenburgh> -n 100
<cynthiaoneill> awesome!!
<tvansteenburgh> gotta catch an Uber, ttyl
<cynthiaoneill> thanks for the help!!
<tvansteenburgh> np :)
<knobby> rick_h_: is there good up-to-date docs about how to build a reactive charm from scratch? I've been hacking on charms for a while, but haven't built a new one with the latest best practices yet.
<bdx> knobby: the latest four repos here https://github.com/omnivector-solutions
<bdx> I wrote them yesterday - they use some of the new things in reactive
<bdx> possibly it will be a good place to start
 * bdx needs feedback and review :)
<bdx> I've got a good readme on conda-api - https://github.com/omnivector-solutions/layer-conda-api
<bdx> working on the others atm
<knobby> thanks, bdx!
<bdx> np
<kwmonroe> knobby: not sure if you've seen the charm create, but i'll do a good job of the boilerplate stuff:  charm create -t reactive-[bash|python] <charm-name>
<kwmonroe> copying a known good one is a good place to start too though
<knobby> known good is somewhat the issue, but I think I'm doing ok...that charm create command would have been really useful a few hours ago ><
#juju 2018-04-01
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qdzhwchdcy: dosaboy_ mthaddon stokachu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  exzsaqqm: deanman magicaltrout jcsackett ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  oljhn: jog_ tinwood jw4 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  riqnosw: blahdeblah jose ryebot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ulqgrp: chrome0_ balloons karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tfjije: Cynerva cholcombe narindergupta ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gpfpwz: cory_fu kirkland deanman ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  zqllewcf: cory_fu lo manadart ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  nbxdcitghx: djinni` verterok surtin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  advgvao: marcoceppi marosg ryebot ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tbsyrkpzyj: smgoller zeestrat mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  dfjhva: dpb1 djinni` Lukewh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mqeah: dpb1 zeestrat ajmitch ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ywefz: jw4 surtin Cynerva ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gocrd: mpjetta mhall119 rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  lbmnbfidbw: chrome0_ jw4 jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ssxlbwalc: knobby Spads pmatulis__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<crane5H01P8> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wohwgsra: knobby dosaboy_ sfeole ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#juju 2020-03-23
<babbageclunk> review anyone? https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11343
<kelvinliu> babbageclunk: lgtm
<babbageclunk> thanks kelvinliu
<kelvinliu> np
<wallyworld> jam: forgot to ask - the jujuc  PR - you looking to land that? w can then ensure it's incorporated into the release etc
<wallyworld> jam: here's a race fix for the query tracker. i am not across the original design consideration for not allowing for concurrent access but i think it's necessary to have the mutex https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11344
<stickupkid> manadart, do us a solid and CR this https://github.com/juju/os/pull/20
<manadart> stickupkid: Yep.
<flxfoo> hi all,
<flxfoo> We are using rackspace, somehow they change an OS image, now whatever deploy I tried an error raised up as "image not found" or so... `juju cached-image` return an empty list... is there a possibility to tell juju to use another image ID?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, I'm totally not sure on this and someone will probably confirm that, but you may want to look into https://jaas.ai/docs/cloud-image-metadata
<stickupkid> manadart, I'd agree, I guess this is a much better improvement over the older way, let me fix
<manadart> stickupkid: Cool.
<flxfoo> stickupkid: thanks, will have a look
<flxfoo>  stickupkid , yeah I folllowed a bit the tutorial, and kind of generate some yaml files to describe the image to be used, but it seems that I can not really "update" rackspace, except bypassing it and setup a webserver which would serve the image definition to use, which seems very unlikely for me to do so...
<flxfoo> anyone had deal with rackspace here before?
<manadart> stickupkid: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11345
<stickupkid> manadart, we have to support trusty right?
<flxfoo> a related question would be, which provider are you guys using, which would fully support `juju` ?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, aws, gce, lxd, maas, azure
<stickupkid> vsphere
<stickupkid> manual (which is to say, BYOS)
<manadart> stickupkid: ESM, yes.
<stickupkid> you tried bootstrapping with trusty ;-)
<manadart> stickupkid: Not lately.
<stickupkid> you should it's fun
<stickupkid> manadart, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11346
<stickupkid> manadart, I'll make a bug around trusty deployment
<manadart> stickupkid: `failed to start mongo`?
<stickupkid> yeah
<stickupkid> manadart, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1868545
<mup> Bug #1868545: Failed to bootstrap trusty <juju:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868545>
<stickupkid> manadart, I've put it as critical, you can change if required, but seems like we should fix asap
<flxfoo> stickupkid: thanks
<flxfoo> stickupkid: I mean rackspace is in the list of juju supported platform but obviously there are some holes here and there :p
<stickupkid> flxfoo, others might have different mileage, but I do know that's what I'm testing day in day out
<flxfoo> stickupkid: ok thanks, for example I have a problem with rackspace not supporting network namespace which makes some charm relation not working between our webservers/perconas...
<manadart> stickupkid: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11347 No conflicts.
<stickupkid> manadart, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11348
<stickupkid> manual CI tests
<manadart> stickupkid: Timely. Swap you https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/juju-qa-jenkins/pull/405
<rick_h_> ty for that manadart, was going to try to do that today after the discussions last week
<manadart> stickupkid: Keep getting this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/QndmtYgsPK/
<manadart> Test log says too many auth failures for SSH
<achilleasa> hml: left some comments in 11342
<stickupkid> manadart, do you wildcard your id_rsa to all hosts in ~/.ssh/config
<hml> achilleasa:  rgr
<stickupkid> manadart, if you do then it won't work because it doesn't know which ssh id to use. And juju doesn't say (we should pass -K) when doing ssh stuff I believe
<stickupkid> manadart, I'll update to remove the profile, good spot
<manadart> stickupkid: Removed my wild-carding. Same.
<stickupkid> manadart, you have to restart your agent
<stickupkid> manadart, i had the same thing last week, can't remember how I bounced it
<manadart> stickupkid: I got it. I have a user systemd service for starting my agent.
<stickupkid> yeah, bounce it
<stickupkid> manadart, I do wonder how this hasn't be hit before, I'm sure juju could be smarter around ssh
<tlm> hey babbageclunk, do you have 5 minutes to help me figure out how something works ?
<babbageclunk> tlm: sure sure - in standup?
<tlm> ok, give me 2 minutes to login and 2fa
<babbageclunk> ok
<tlm> mismatch at .CertGetter: non-nil functions; obtained (func() *tls.Certificate)(0x1b17a30); expected (func() *tls.Certificate)(0x1b17a30)
<tlm> appears deep equals doesn't do functions very well
<babbageclunk> tlm: oh yeah, it doesn't - typically we nil them out before the comparison.
<babbageclunk> tlm: if you're feeling especially diligent you can try calling it to check that it's the right one (possibly overkill)
<tlm> cheers babbageclunk, just rubber ducked it with hpidcock. I can't nil them because the dependency stuff complains. Checked our chehck lib and it doesn't implement functions for deep equals. Just going to fix the problem there
<babbageclunk> no, I mean, nil it out before the DeepEquals in the test
<tlm> um
<tlm> that might work
<tlm> let me check
<hpidcock> ahh that was what I meant by nil it before the check
<babbageclunk> oh right - yeah, if you want to fix it in the library that would be cool too
<babbageclunk> (not sure how difficult that is)
<hpidcock> but yeah fix the library and I'll +1 it
<tlm> I figure if they are of the same type and the pointers match they are the same thing
<hpidcock> "If v's Kind is Func, the returned pointer is an underlying code pointer, but not necessarily enough to identify a single function uniquely. The only guarantee is that the result is zero if and only if v is a nil func Value. "
<hpidcock> this may be the problem
<hpidcock> tlm: ^
<tlm> yeah just reading, got it working with nil but I feel dirty
<hpidcock> nah all g
<wallyworld_> hpidcock: in api client IssueOperatorCertificate, "{Tag: applicationName}" should be {Tag: names.NewApplicationTag(applicationName).String()}
<hpidcock> tlm: does the certgetter function need to be called in this test case?
<hpidcock> because what you can do is compare the functions by calling them like babbageclunk said
<hpidcock> the function could panic("testing the function") and the test just recover()
<hpidcock> then nil it
<hpidcock> do the DeepEquals
<tlm> nope
<tlm> nil it is
<tlm> thanks hpidcock and babbageclunk. Doing some reading we could compare pointers of the values but that is not a deep equals
<hpidcock> wallyworld_: is that where the Unauthorized is coming from?
<wallyworld_> not sure, depends on how the apiserver side unpacks it
<wallyworld_> i didn't look
<babbageclunk> hpidcock, tlm: yup, or just something that returns a unique value, or sets some closed-over variable when called.
<babbageclunk> (I mean, if you control what the function being passed in is)
<wallyworld_> hpidcock: server side unpacks the "right" way for what's passed in, but should be a tag. i can do a driveby fix
<hpidcock> wallyworld_: all good I'm in the area
<hpidcock> I'll fix it with my changes
<wallyworld_> ok, i'm working on OperatorProvisioningInfo()
#juju 2020-03-24
<tlm> any idea how to fix this warning when building juju "failed to update distro info: open /usr/share/distro-info/ubuntu.csv: no such file or directory"
<wallyworld_> tlm: update deps, there was a bug in juju/os
<wallyworld_> that or install distro-info dep
<tlm> ah sweet
<hpidcock> tlm: stickupkid: I think landed a fix to develop
<hpidcock> on k8s we don't have the apt package installed
<hpidcock> so the error was happening
<hpidcock> also on centos
<wallyworld_> thumper: were you looking for a new 2.7 sha for QA testing?
<thumper> wallyworld_: why did we need another? rick_h_ said he had passed on the previous one
<wallyworld_> thumper: you asked for the race fix to be targetted to 2.7
<thumper> wallyworld_: ah, no
<thumper> we don't need that for 2.7.5
<thumper> just that if we are going to fix it, should do it on that branch first
<thumper> since we know the problem is there too
<wallyworld_> yup, no worries, just wanted to clarify
<wallyworld_> i was hoping we would not do a new sha
<thumper> Review for anyone that feels the need: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11350
<thumper> or desire
<thumper> or whatever
<wallyworld_> ok
<thumper> wallyworld_: thanks
<thumper> wallyworld_: it may be easier to review the commits one by one
<thumper> I made sure they made sense individually
<wallyworld_> because you care
<thumper> yes, I care
<thumper> they even have decent commit messages
<thumper> IMO
<wallyworld_> not too shabby
<hpidcock> wallyworld_: found the bug
<hpidcock> you approved it :)
<wallyworld_> oh :-(
<tlm[m]> :(
<hpidcock> I'm assuming daemonset support was only in develop?
<hpidcock> or did it get backported to 2.7?
<wallyworld_> yeah
<wallyworld_> only develop
<hpidcock> sweet, unreleased bug then
<wallyworld_> what was it?
<hpidcock> ensureStatefulSet was missing else { return nil } on the create
<hpidcock> so it would create
<hpidcock> then immediately update it
<wallyworld_> bollocks
<hpidcock> I was this "" close to thinking it was a k8s bug
<wallyworld_> so that explains all the symptoms?
<hpidcock> wallyworld_: at least the deployment failure
<wallyworld_> thumper: lgtm with a few comments
<thumper> thanks
<thumper> I'm EODing, and away tomorrow, will look Thursday
<wallyworld_> enjoy the drive
<wallyworld_> jam: did you want to land your jujuc PR and we can pick it up? easier than forking and re-proposing
<wallyworld_> we can do the common socket code refactor etc
<jam> wallyworld[m]: sure
<wallyworld_> ty
<flxfoo> Hi all
<flxfoo> how do I see all permissions for  a user? I have two superuser but only one can perform system calls, the other one receives permission denied...
<wallyworld_> flxfoo: juju show-model will show the users with acess to that model and what permissions they have
<wallyworld_> juju show-user <fred> will also show a specific user
<flxfoo> wallyworld_: thanks
<flxfoo> wallyworld_: I tried to automate the backup (percona-cluster run-action backup) of the percona cluster, with  a cronjob.. at the end user needs to be superuser+admin ... any other idea to do that?
<wallyworld_> flxfoo: i can't recall what level of permission is needed to run an action. i can try it
<wallyworld_> flxfoo: i just tested a user with write access to a model containing a deployed application, and that user could run an action on that app
<achilleasa> jam: I pushed the PR for relation-created. Can you take a look? https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11341
<achilleasa> manadart: if curious how I worked around that interface limitation that we were chatting about you might also want to take a look at ^
<manadart> achilleasa: Ack, will take a look.
<flxfoo> wallyworld_: mmm interesting... and just calling `run()` ?
<wallyworld_> flxfoo: "juju run-action" on a client
<wallyworld_> hpidcock: lgtm with a question about cm generations
<wallyworld_> i don't quite get how we handle a mismatch
<stickupkid> manadart, is anyone calling UpdateSpace, from my initial grepping, it seems like update-space and UpdateSpace method do nothing, is that correct?
<stickupkid> manadart, seems like I could propose a PR to remove old stuff at the very least
<manadart> stickupkid: Yes, I believe there are some commands not implemented that date from the spaces MVP.
<stickupkid> manadart, let me do that first, it's very confusing to have UpdateSpace that will panic
<stickupkid> manadart, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11353
<stickupkid> manadart, I've got some other dead code to remove, if you've got a sec
<manadart> stickupkid: Yep.
<stickupkid> manadart, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11353 <- removed - I have a question about this though (https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11353/files#diff-bfb621f2a13c2cf9efe1d5eaee1a31c7), everything else came out clean
<manadart> stickupkid: I'd remove that method from API too.
<stickupkid> manadart, agreed, just wanted another set of eyes
<stickupkid> manadart, done
<flxfoo> wallyworld_: no sorry I meant, if I `run('ls -l')  on remote machine, I have permission denied
<manadart> stickupkid: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11354.
<stickupkid> manadart, you can delete the checklist from the PR, it's just away to make you remember :D
<manadart> stickupkid:
<manadart> Done.
<stickupkid> manadart, done
<jam> stickupkid: any chance you could help me understand an issue with compiling Juju for windows?
<stickupkid> jam, of course
<stickupkid> daily?
<jam> sure
<stickupkid> manadart, do we want `juju move-to-space db-space 172.31.1.0/28 172.31.16.0/20` or `juju move-to-space db-space id1 id2`?
<stickupkid> jam, "success"
<jam> stickupkid: indeed :0
<achilleasa> rick_h_: this is how the who-departed will work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVFDYrhnXQ/ did I miss anything?
<stickupkid> manadart, if I use SubnetsByCIDR to gather the tags for calling MoveSubnets, what's a tag in the params.SubnetsResults?
<stickupkid> manadart, the ID?
<manadart> stickupkid: Yes.
<stickupkid> yolo
<stickupkid> that's not confusing, tags are IDs
<stickupkid> :|
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  looking
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  is that first number the relation id?
<achilleasa> yes this is a debug log entry
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  that looks right to me
<achilleasa> the plan is to expose the departing unit to charms via the JUJU_DEPARTING_UNIT envvar
<achilleasa> (only present when running relation-departed hooks)
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  +1
<achilleasa> rick_h_: is this the bug we are targeting or is there a newer one out there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1417874
<mup> Bug #1417874: [RFE] Impossible to cleanly remove a unit from a relation <canonical-is> <charms> <feature> <hooks> <sts> <sts-rfe> <juju:Triaged> <juju-core:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417874>
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  let me check. I think I added the one to the checklist on the main card
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  yea, that's the right looking one
<achilleasa> rick_h_: cool; I will mark that as in-progress
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  woot woot
<stickupkid> manadart, why do these exist here? https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/develop/core/network/space.go#L26-L49
<manadart> stickupkid: Not sure where those are used in conversion, but they might be better closer to usage...
<stickupkid> manadart, yeah, these aren't core, esp. if we want to rip out the CLI, thise makes it super hard
<stickupkid> oh god, they're like fucking view models and core models - yikes
<stickupkid> manadart, got a sec
<stickupkid> ?
<manadart> stickupkid: Yep.
<flxfoo> hi all,
<flxfoo> we have an issue with rackspace, when trying to deploy a new unit we have "cannot run instance: failed to run a server with nova.RunServerOpts{Name:"juju-00f9f6-v5-prod-50", FlavorId:"general1-2", ImageId:"6e731e8e-ff3d-4e27-be6c-147fde688b7c", UserData:[]uint8{0x1"
<flxfoo> where the imageID is no longer available
<flxfoo> support told me to use another image ID
<flxfoo> but I don't know how to tell juju to use that new image ID...
<flxfoo> any idea?
<achilleasa> I think I just found the function with the longest signature in juju! https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/develop/worker/uniter/runner/context/export_test.go#L156
 * rick_h_ dies just a little more inside
<rick_h_> wow, that...is impressive
<achilleasa> Its call-site is even more impressive: https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/develop/worker/uniter/runner/context/env_test.go#L113
<achilleasa> I will ... structurify it :D
<rick_h_> hah, good luck!
<achilleasa> I need to add an extra field there so...
<flxfoo> hi all
<rick_h_> howdy flxfoo
<flxfoo> I find the reference if the "bad" image Id in /var/lib/juju/bootstrap-params file in the controller instance
<flxfoo> refered as a custom-image-metada
<flxfoo> can I remove or change that value?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  normally that's set via controller-config I believe. Is this a running controller?
<flxfoo> rick_h_: yeah running controller
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  ok, let me dbl check if it's model-config or controller-config you'd set to change that value
<flxfoo> rick_h_: I have neither that key in controller-config nor model-config :(
<flxfoo> or I don't look at the  right place?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  yea, refreshing. I think you're into https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/cloud-image-metadata/1137
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  which is using the metadata-source arg on bootstrap.
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  and you can see some metadata related config in the model-config `juju model-config | grep meta`
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  I'd be curious what those are currently set to?
<flxfoo> rick_h_: agent-metadata-url defalt ""
<flxfoo> rick_h_: agent-metadata-url default ""
<flxfoo> rick_h_: container-image-metadata-url default ""
<flxfoo> rick_h_: image-metadata-url default ""
<flxfoo> that's what I got
<flxfoo> I think the issue is related to that thread https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/rackspace-cloud-london-region-missing-images/1339/5
<flxfoo> where had been applied a "temporary" fix... using simplestream... and I think it should revert... but I don't know how... :(
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  oh ok, good question.
<flxfoo> this `custom-image-metadata should probably be empty or so..
<flxfoo> rick_h_: I suppose if I change that `bootstrap-params` file that won't change anything... right?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  yea looking. I'd not expect that to do anything now that bootstrap is over. Since it's a bootstrap arg, and not config, it's not really a thing that's got a knob for "changing it"
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  so trying to validate if there's a clear path to changing it or not. I'd hate to bork things even more.
<flxfoo> rick_h_:ok thanks... do you a location where i could check that as well? or is it source code only?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  yea in this case I'm just poking at source trying to see
<flxfoo> rick_h_: k
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  honestly might have to wait and ask wallyworld for his expertise in this area
<flxfoo> and he is the one who was appearing in the thread... so...
<flxfoo> rick_h_: is he around sometime... better tomorrow?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  he'll be online in the next couple of hours
<flxfoo> ok will try to wait a little then... thanks for your time... I though i was going crazy... (not to mention the quarantine)
<flxfoo> maybe you could answer that following question though...
<flxfoo> so i have this `custom-image-metadata` with at least a image id which is causng trouble because not theire anymore...
<flxfoo> then the following lines defines the regions etc...
<flxfoo> controller-cloud: name:rackspace. etc... regions etc...
<rick_h_> right, that's the general cloud definition baked in. It tells the contrller things like api endpoints to use/etc
<flxfoo> I suppose that custom-image-metadata is taking precedence on the that following list... am I making a correct assumption?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  well it's filling in the images specific data and not everything there. It can't refer to a region that the cloud list doesn't know about, for instance
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  but it's tied together for sure
<flxfoo> custom-image-metadata: '[{"id":"6e731e8e-ff3d-4e27-be6c-147fde688b7c","virt":"pvhvm","arch":"amd64","version":"18.04","crsn":"LON","region":"LON","endpoint":"https://lon.identity.api.rackspacecloud.com/v2.0/"}]'
<flxfoo> here it would tell to use that particular image in case of region LON endpoint reached...
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  right so that's saying that image is avilable in that region
<flxfoo> ok
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  there could be more images with different architectures/etc as well.
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  in particular different ubuntu series like 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 but we know not all regions have the same things, etc
<flxfoo> rick_h_: that's my point, the URL (thread) I posted was saying that for some time images were not available for LON region... so a custom bootstrap was made... then the images are then available... but the controller does not know about it
<flxfoo> I am curious what would look like a setting when images are provided by region...
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  right, so this gets interesting as the use case for htis is more bootstrapping on openstack and defifining things for that. I'm not sure how it's mutated/managed over time
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  in theory all this data should be pulled from an online stream url. If the stream is valid, and Juju is looking at that url, it might just be a cause of removing this.
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  but in looking at the code a metadata directory is setup on the machine and such so I think there's more to it than that
<rick_h_> so that's where I don't want to mess you up and wait for wallyworld
<flxfoo> rick_h_: exactly... obviouslly it is not manageable, because now that rackspace upgraded their images (That I suppose is my issue) then my model is just no its own,  I can not deploy or up.dwon scale anything
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  yea :( maybe you can use that model config to set the image-metadata-url to the official one?
<flxfoo> rick_h_: ok thanks...
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  but it's not clear who wins priority atm
<flxfoo> rick_h_: right, well I have to check... would it be the images endpoint url?
<flxfoo> rick_h_: (if I cURL rackspace api I can get a list of available images)
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  so I was thinking the model-config parameter image-metadata-url
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  we can test this by adding a new model if you can?
<rick_h_> and then set that value, and see if you can `juju add-machine`
<flxfoo> rick_h_: I suppose I won't interfere with the current model?
<flxfoo> rick_h_: sorry I am a bit new to juju...
<flxfoo> rick_h_: what are the risks? :p
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  right, but doing it in a new model we're reducing any risk
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  once we're done with the test we can just remove the model
<flxfoo> rick_h_: sure I got that, not playing with the current model but a new one...
<flxfoo> rick_h_: I don't have any config to pass to a new model though
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  do you know the url that rackspace hosts for the image data normally?
<flxfoo> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/streams/v1/com.ubuntu.cloud:released:rax.json could it be this?
<flxfoo> naaaa
<flxfoo> sorry
<flxfoo>  https://lon.images.api.rackspacecloud.com/v2/<tenantid>/images
<flxfoo> through their api...
<flxfoo> so you got a json list of image definitions with other details...
<rick_h_> hmm, so the question is can you set that in the new model using `juju model-config image-metadata-url="https://lon.images.api.rackspacecloud.com/v2/<tenantid>/images"`
<flxfoo> rick_h_:  as the controller has the `tenant-name` + the identity endpoint defined by region , i suppose it should be just https;//lon.images.api.rackspace.com/v2
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  yea, might be. That I'm not 100% sure on. one thing we can do is make sure to crank up logging and watch for what it's doing in the actual requests.
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  juju model-config logging-config="<root>=DEBUG;unit=TRACE"
<rick_h_> well probably not unit-trace
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  juju model-config logging-config="<root>=DEBUG;"
<flxfoo> rick_h_: can that debug configuration load machines?
<timClicks> progress report for last week is live https://discourse.jujucharms.com/2807
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  what do you mean by "load machines"?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  it'll make all logging at debug level until it's set back to info
<flxfoo> ok
<flxfoo> I will try now to see if that gives something
<flxfoo> rick_h_: should I add a charm like memcached or something small?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  just `juju add-machine`
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  and see if you can get a new machine to come up
<flxfoo> ok I have something different
<rick_h_> hah, not sure if that's a good sign or a bad one
<flxfoo> failed to start machine 0 (multiple networks with label "": [5836eb06-731c-4653-87ac-bebcd97f1a18 dd3389c6-cc70-43bf-a8ec-489be09855cb
<flxfoo> :)
<flxfoo> To resolve this error, set a value for "network" in model-config or model-defaults;
<flxfoo> or supply it via --config when creating a new model), retrying in 10s (10 more attempts)
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  ok, so have to set the model value for that
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  exactly
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  so have to add that to the model-config for our test model
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  juju model-config network=XXXXXX (not sure which one you want)
<flxfoo> rick_h_: wait not sure what I am suppose to put here
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  one of those uuids from above
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  we might have to check and see if there's a value in your other working model?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  I would assume that was needed there as well
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  you can get the current config values by just doing `juju model-config network`
<flxfoo> rick_h_: ok passes, but still have the original error line from custom-metadata-url content
<flxfoo> :(
<flxfoo> rick_h_: so I suppose the custom-metadata-url gets precedence
<flxfoo> rick_h_: which code did you look at for `custom-metadata-url`?
<babbageclunk> hey timClicks, how should I fix a bug in the docs?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: if you bootstrapped with --metadata-source arg, then that custom image metadata is stored in mongo and takes precidence. you'll need to delete those image metadata records. to do that you'll need to turn on the image-metadata feature flag on the controller and on the client. to set on the controller, "juju controller-config features=[image-metadata]". you might need to bounce the controller agent systemd, not sure. then
<wallyworld>  on the client, export JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS=image-metadata. after that, you can juju metadata delete-image <id>. you can also juju metadata list-images
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ok, thanks... I will need to read that several times... :)
<wallyworld> sure, it's a bit messy because image metadata manipulation is not something normally exposed out of the box - you need a feature flag enabled and if not done at bootstrap, you need to turn it on afterwards. if anything is unclear, just ask. i would expect there will be questions
<flxfoo> wallyworld: thanks a lot... give me a bit time :)
<wallyworld> i assume you had custom jsom image metadata at bootstrap time? and you bootstrapped with --metadata-source
<wallyworld> in any case, once the feature flag is enabled, you'll have access to add/list/delete custom image metadata commands
<wallyworld> to see what your controller is using
<flxfoo> wallyworld: correct bootstrapped with --metadata-source (I did not do that personally but the person in charge at the time)
<flxfoo> wallyworld: so I understood properly, we will tell the juju client to use the `image-metadata` with the JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS env var. Then by setting the related controller config entry `features`... restart the controller agent (which I need to check which process it is)... did I get things right?
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I mean , If you undrestand what I am writing... I look tired :)
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I think I got the picture...
<flxfoo> wallyworld: are you around about that time usually?
<flxfoo> wallyworld: the fact that I modified the `image-metadata-url` would have an incidence?
<babbageclunk> flxfoo: that sounds right to me - I think wallyworld might have afk'd for a moment
<babbageclunk> flxfoo: you can bounce the juju agent on the controller with `sudo systemctl restart jujud-machine-0.service`
<babbageclunk> (assuming this is just a one-machine controller?)
<flxfoo> babbageclunk: yes
<flxfoo> babbageclunk: thanks
<wallyworld> flxfoo: sorry, was caught up with something else. yeah, summary is correct. first step is to get the feature flag enabled and use the list-images command to see what the controller is using
<flxfoo> wallyworld: nm
<wallyworld> tz here is GMT+10
<flxfoo> wallyworld: k
<wallyworld> to restart the controller agent, ssh into the controller machine (ususally juju ssh -m controller 0) and then restart the juju-machine-0 systemd service
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I will try that tomorrow morning.. and will let you know... I think things/issues come from there https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/rackspace-cloud-london-region-missing-images/1339/5
<flxfoo> wallyworld: many thanks, I would not have found that by myself for sure... :)
<wallyworld> np, here to help you get this sorted. good that rackspace has complete image metadata but a mess to clean up for sure
<flxfoo> wallyworld: and they are not helping... you are... thanks guys
<flxfoo> I am out... good night/day :)
<wallyworld> ttyl :-)
#juju 2020-03-25
<wallyworld> kelvinliu: tlm: hpidcock: to allow for juju to know whether a k8s charm wants to be treated as an operator, i've added a "mode" attribute to the charm deployment metadata. when juju deploys such an operator charm, it will not expect there to be a separate workload image deployed and will treat the charm operator pod itself as a unit as far as the juju model is concerned.  https://github.com/juju/charm/pull/306
<wallyworld> see if you think that makes sense
<tlm> will take a look
<tlm> lgtm wallyworld
<wallyworld> ty. still need a bit of thought about other things like stateful vs stateless
<kelvinliu> wallyworld: if mode was set, service and type should not set, right?
<kelvinliu> so probably add a validation for this check
<wallyworld> kelvinliu: not sure, we could still allow them to control how the operator is deployed instead of juju choosing
<wallyworld> ie does it have to be a stateful set
<wallyworld> maybe not
<kelvinliu> there is no workload in this case
<kelvinliu> so no deployment.type
<wallyworld> the workload is the operator - that may need to be a stateful set
<wallyworld> isn't it up to the user to decide?
<kelvinliu> are we talking about charm as an operator?
<wallyworld> yes
<kelvinliu> HO?
<wallyworld> sure
<hpidcock> wait wallyworld why is the operator deployed as a deployment rather than a statefulset?
<hpidcock> that doesn't make sense, as a deployment doesn't have to ensure there is at most 1 pod
<hpidcock> I think we want statefulsets for operators
<tlm> we do hpidcock ?
<hpidcock> uhhh yeah
<hpidcock> if we have two uniters for a unit things will get weird
<tlm> yep good point
<tlm> I thought we where talking normal kube operators
<flxfoo> hi guys
<flxfoo> I did what wallyworld propose... I don't see the `list-images` command though, `cached-images` etc... return an empty list still
<flxfoo> `juju metadata list-images` returns ERROR unknown object type "ImageMetadataManager" (not implemented)
<flxfoo> so what version am I suppose to run?
<flxfoo> the `ImageMetadataManager` not implemented, sounds like the "feature" image-metadata is not enabled no?
<flxfoo> the  controller-config is listing it though...
<flxfoo> I check if the changes were effecive... looks like... a typo?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: that error means that the controller is not using the feature flag. yuo definitey did
<wallyworld> juju controller-config features=[image-metadata]
<wallyworld> ?
<wallyworld> achilleasa: a trivial charm.v6 PR if you have a moment https://github.com/juju/charm/pull/307 will be used in a juju feature so will be tested end-end as part of that work
<flxfoo> wallyworld: yes I did... sorry was away
<flxfoo> juju controller-config|grep metadata , returns features                  - image-metadata
<flxfoo> I restarted the agent on the controller as well
<flxfoo> yeah it seems not to use that features config...
<flxfoo> wallyworld: maybe something else is missing... can I paste the controller config somewhere?
<jam> wallyworld, flxfoo : isn't that a env var feature flag not a controller-config one? (I thought it predated controller-config)
<achilleasa> wallyworld: approved
<flxfoo> wallyworld: sorry not folliwing that
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I did `juju controller-config features=[image-metadata] and the entry appears when displaying `juju controller-config` with `features - image-metadata`
<flxfoo> and I set the env as well (export
<flxfoo> export JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS=image-metadata
<flxfoo> wallyworld: juju version is 2.6.8 (if it is needed)... If I read the code properly, that is not a version issue
<flxfoo> wallyworld: are you saying that only the env var is necessary?
<flxfoo> wallyworld: https://pastebin.com/ZyUxSeXs
<wallyworld> jam: ah you might be right; i thought the feature flags from the controller config were universally used. are you saying the systemd.conf file needs editing to adjust the env var?
<jam> not sure. might just need agent.conf to be updated. i haven't worked with them in a while
<wallyworld> me either obviously :-(
<wallyworld> flxfoo: based on the above, you may need to set JUJU_ENV_FEATURE_FLAGS env var in maybe the systemd conf file- the need is to get it exposed to the running process
<flxfoo> wallyworld: JUJU_ENV_FEATURE_FLAGS and not JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS right?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: right, JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS
<wallyworld> sorry
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ok let me try
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ERROR unrecognized command: metadata list-images
<flxfoo> wallyworld: with JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS, the error is different, ERROR unknown object type "ImageMetadataManager" (not implemented)
<flxfoo> wallyworld: so that might be JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS... but the controller is not responding to the call?
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I don't see any JUJU_ENV_FEATURE_FLAGS in the juju code... but JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS yes
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I think the client is fine, but suspect that the controller is not "reacting" maybe it needs a "reload"?
<flxfoo> wallyworld: could it be something like `juju controller-config features=[image-metadata-manager]' ?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: the existence of the command is controlled by setting the feature flag via the env var on your client machine. the ability of the controller to accept the command is via setting the feature flag on the server
<wallyworld> export JUJU_DEV_FEATURE_FLAGS=image-metadata
<wallyworld> on the client should allow the comand to run
<wallyworld> setting the env var of the jujud process on the controller is needed to make the controller aware of it
<wallyworld> i thought setting the controller-config would be enough but it seems that it's an old feature flag so env var is needed
<flxfoo> wallyworld: aaahaaaa sorry
<flxfoo> wallyworld: so modifying that script /lib/systemd/system/jujud-machine-0/exec-start.sh ?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: sounds about right, i don't have a running system in front of me to check
<flxfoo> I will try in to set it better in `/etc/environment` file
<flxfoo> and restart the controller
<achilleasa> manadart: did you see my reply in 11341? Also, jam did you get a chance to look at this PR? I have another PR based off this one and I am trying to get this one landed so I can rebase the next one
<manadart> achilleasa: Yep. All good.
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ok I patch the script (for testing) and restarted the jujud agent process
<jam> achilleasa, I haven't looked through the code yet, though I did read the coverletter.
<flxfoo> wallyworld: .... I added `export JUJU_ENV_FEATURE_FLAGS=image-metadata` before the line `'/var/lib/juju/tools/machine-0/jujud' machine --data-dir '/var/lib/juju' --machine-id 0 --debug`
<flxfoo> wallyworld: restarted the agent
<flxfoo> nothing new , same error (not implemented)
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ok got it
<flxfoo> same variable name seem to be used both sides `JUJU_DEV_ENV_FEATURE_FLAGS`
<wallyworld> yes :-)
<flxfoo> wallyworld: sorry, I misunderstood ...
<wallyworld> sorry if i mistyped it
<flxfoo> :D
<flxfoo> ok, now I can see the custom imaged listed
<wallyworld> awesome
<wallyworld> now you can delete image id records as needed
<flxfoo> but only this one... do I have to use `image-metadata-url` with rackspace url to images?
<flxfoo> o ok sure
<wallyworld> i thought the images were published at cloud-images.ubuntu.com, but i'd need to check
<flxfoo> wallyworld:  ok deleted
<wallyworld> or if you have a place where the image metadata lives you can set the image-metadata-url
<wallyworld> rakspace images are there i think
<wallyworld> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/streams/v1/com.ubuntu.cloud:released:rax.json
<wallyworld> so it should just work hopefully
<wallyworld> we really should update the feature flag on the controller so that setting it via controller config works
<wallyworld> flxfoo: late here, i'm tired, so i might leave you to it. one of the other folks can help if needed
<flxfoo> wallyworld: can I help with that?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: it's a simple fix, i can try and do it nex tweek
<wallyworld> it's not something people really use a lot
<flxfoo> wallyworld: of course :p... you are far... I will try to get images back in... maybe using the api endpoint as well?
<wallyworld> if the publisehd image metadata works, no need to set anythg else really
<wallyworld> *published
<flxfoo> wallyworld: have a nice eve, keep you posted...
<wallyworld> awesome, yeah, let me know how yu go
<flxfoo> wallyworld: sorry to ask last little one, should I update `image-metadata-url` or not? because right now the list-images is empty...
<wallyworld> flxfoo: list images is only for custom metadata
<wallyworld> the metadata published at the default location as posted above should be sufficient
<wallyworld> the image-metadata-url is only for if you are hosting your own metadata somewhere and not using custom image metadata in the db
<wallyworld> so there's 3 places image metadata can come from
<wallyworld> you only need to have it in one place
<wallyworld> (usually the default place at cloud-images.ubuntu.com) works
<flxfoo> wallyworld: so I empty it ...
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ERROR matching cloud image metadata not found (not found)
<flxfoo> wallyworld: will look deeper, if I find something
<wallyworld> flxfoo: that mean that what's been published doesn't match your cloud endpoint / region. you can look at the json metadata (index file and data file at cloud-images) to see what's been published
<flxfoo> wallyworld: ok thanks
<flxfoo> wallyworld: well the difference with the other providers in that `products` is empty for rax
<jam> achilleasa, still reading through your very thorough QA steps. a couple questions
<jam> 1) do we know why we end up seeing double 'relation-changed' for back to back for things like wordpress monitoring mysql
<achilleasa> jam: not sure; I believe this is not related to my changes but it will be pretty easy to verify with develop HEAD; let me try it out
<jam> 2) Have we checked whether you can do relation-get/set --app during relation-created and/or leader-elected after this change?
<achilleasa> jam: 2) scenario 4 tests relation-set --app in relation-created (and relation-get after leader-elected). Do you have a different scenario in mind?
<jam> achilleasa, I think it is because relation-joined forces a relation-changed event, and then mysql actually updates its contents after seeing wordpress.
<jam> achilleasa, probably just haven't read that far yet.
<hml> achilleasa: i get tired on ! checks sometimes.  especially when it becomes a double negative, though not the case here.  will change.
<hml> achilleasa:  is there anything else on the PR?  what is left to move to approved?
<achilleasa> hml: just that. I will go ahead and approve so you can get it landed
<hml> achilleasa:  thank you.  i’ll make the change, then squash the commits. before merging
<achilleasa> rick_h_: I think a per-mddel limit is do-able with a little bit of effort although it will not be strict; a write by a unit might exceed the limit (slightly) but future writes will immediately fail unless the limit is raised. If that sounds good I will try to cobble together a PoC
<achilleasa> Because of the way that the total size will be calculated we can probably be even more granular and have a limit for charm state and a separate limit for uniter state
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  right, that's the expectation I think is ok that the last one will succeeed and overwrite it
<rick_h_> or overspend it I guess
<stickupkid> manadart, did you test the spaces with no VPC?
<manadart> stickupkid: As in with a legacy AWS account? I have not done that.
<stickupkid> manadart, I just happened to bootstrap onto jams aws, and zero subnets show up
<manadart> stickupkid: Then you don't get spaces :)
<achilleasa> rick_h_: so, while there isn't a clean way to get the stats, I discovered 'Object.bsonsize' which gives you the size of a doc. Next logical step is obviously to map-reduce and sum the sizes :D https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/trWRwCPfQ9/
<achilleasa> the above snippet can be modified to aggregate sizes per-field so we get a charm vs non-charm state sum
<stickupkid> manadart, quick question, when moving the last subnet(s) to another space, shouldn't we clean or hide that space
<stickupkid> ?
<stickupkid> manadart, this looks funky
<stickupkid> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DgZgjDfpjM/
<manadart> stickupkid: No. The user can delete it if desired.
<stickupkid> booo
<stickupkid> stick funky looking
<stickupkid> s/stick/still/
<stickupkid> lovely it works really nicely
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  well, do we need to? What is the scope of a single doc?
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  a model level summary was just something that was possibly easy, if each doc is unit sized then we can just make the config a per-unit level?
<achilleasa> rick_h_: the idea is to calculate the total size for all state-docs for a particular model uuid and use it as an early cutoff for writes. However we still need to persist the total size and update it as part of our txn logic to avoid a race
<achilleasa> where N units try to update the state at the same time and each one things they are within the range but once you commit the txn you may be well above the limit
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  right but my point is that the idea of a model-level rule was arbitrary on our end
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  so if unit-level is easier/makes more sense we can ignore the model level aggregation issue?
<achilleasa> rick_h_: can you join us in daily?
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  omw
<achilleasa> rick_h_: per-unit limiting is easier to implement but does not guarantee an upper bound on the data stored per model (i.e. I can add an arbitrary number of units). It all depends on what we want to achieve. In my view per-model limiting makes more sense if we want to provide max-space guarantees
<mordkoff> hi
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  I think we just need a knob. A per-unit seems to make sense because it doesn't block up everyone but only limits the effect on a single unit
<rick_h_> mordkoff:  howdy
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  if you have time let's catch up or wait until tomorrow. I think if per-unit is easier then we should go down that road but we can go through the different merits
<achilleasa> rick_h_: hmmm... but I thought the requirement was to put a configurable upper bound on storage/model. If we are fine with a per-unit limit I can prototype that instead
<achilleasa> rick_h_: daily?
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  just needs some limit. At the time I thought we'd have to do it model-wide due ot mongodb namespacing
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  omw
<achilleasa> rick_h_: regarding the bundlechanges fix, I don't think it is possible to define an offer without having a valid application block in your bundle due to validation rules. I will leave the present-in-bundle AND controller logic or get an error in for the fix but I cannot come up with a test case to trigger the error
<flxfoo> hi all (again) :)
<flxfoo> juts q quick one
<flxfoo> after enabling the `image-metadata` feature, now in some other scripts (python) I have some errors with `unknown facade ImageMetadataManager`
<stickupkid> flxfoo, pylibjuju?
<flxfoo> along with KeyError: 'ImageMetadataManager'
<flxfoo> stickupkid: I suppose so... coming along with python3.6/site-packages/juju/client/connection.py
<flxfoo> I suppose that is pylibjuju yeah
<stickupkid> flxfoo, so this have been fixed in the follow PR https://github.com/juju/python-libjuju/pull/382, but hasn't been released yet
<flxfoo> o
<flxfoo> k
<stickupkid> flxfoo, can you by anychange use the head of master
<stickupkid> ?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, sorry for the breakages, but this was done to help ensure we didn't break pylibjuju when using different facade versions.
<flxfoo> stickupkid: well, I will keep that i mind... still I can not get the OS image list from rax... so maybe I will have to go back to the custom-image-metadata... not sure how everything will fit together honestly
<flxfoo> stickupkid: no pb... I think the situation with rackspace + some juju changes those days are putting the platform in an unstable position...
<stickupkid> flxfoo, be mindful that pylibjuju doesn't know about custom-image-metadata, so you'll have to use juju CLI directly (shell out etc) to use that feature
<flxfoo> stickupkid: the thing is , before with the custom-image-metadata setting, the scripts works perfectly fine (tested one only, actually used for deployment)
<flxfoo> I start to think that we are too much coupled with the tools... then... for about a few minutes I could not even deploy anything (web app) nor scaling up/down the platform... that's pretty horrible situation
<flxfoo> :(
<flxfoo> or we completely missed something on the way...
<flxfoo> I don't know if other people here are rackspace customers?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, have you seen this https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/juju-office-hours-2020-03-26/2819
<stickupkid> flxfoo, ;-)
<achilleasa> stickupkid: quick PR for you https://github.com/juju/bundlechanges/pull/60
<flxfoo>  stickupkid, interesting thanks
<flxfoo> stickupkid: thanks anyway :p ... my daughter needs attention... :)
<stickupkid> achilleasa, "if we are abusing
<stickupkid> 			// bundle deployments to do upgrades"
<stickupkid> HAHA
<achilleasa> stickupkid: you know... for future code archeologists...
<stickupkid> achilleasa, why this line? https://github.com/juju/bundlechanges/pull/60/files#diff-31a4a7824225629df071a1cba8b785d5R346
<stickupkid> why not `var reqs []string`
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  yea sorry, not many rackspace folks and they were killing off their public cloud last I was aware so not a lot of love in there
<achilleasa> stickupkid: just reuses the existing slice capacity between loop iterations; pretty much equivalent
<stickupkid> achilleasa, pretty much hard to read
<achilleasa> stickupkid: np, let me change it to use a var
<flxfoo> stickupkid: definitely, we will probably move asap...
<achilleasa> hml: can you take a look at https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11358 and land it if it works for you as I am hitting EOD? I will forward-port it to develop in the morn
<hml> achilleasa:  sure
<flxfoo> sorry to disturb again
<flxfoo> I would like the time being to use the custom-image-metadata with new values, I generated the files... how can I insert in the mongodb?
<flxfoo> maybe `juju metadata add-image" ?
<flxfoo> if yes what should I put for storage-size and storage-type?
<thumper> flxfoo: is this for openstack?
 * thumper is wondering where our docs are falling down
<thumper> well that was bad timing
<flxfoo> Can I bootstrap a running controller? (probably stupid question)
<thumper> hi flxfoo, can you explain what you mean?
<thumper> bootstrapping is the process of starting a controller
<thumper> if you have one running, what are you trying to do?
<flxfoo> @thumper: ok, that what I though... to use `metadata-source` again
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  can you bring up a new controller?
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  and use juju migrations to move your model over to the new one?
<flxfoo> rick_h_: wait wait
<thumper> flxfoo: I asked this question just before you dropped from the channel before...
<flxfoo> ;)
<thumper> flxfoo: is this for openstack?
<flxfoo> it is link to rackspace
<flxfoo> they remove a os image
<flxfoo> that my colleague bootsrapped our controller using that image
<flxfoo> now
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  so if you're able to bootstrap a fresh controller juju supports migrating models over https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/migrating-models/1152
<flxfoo> that was some time ago, I was not there
<flxfoo> now talking with wallyworld yesterday, we enable the `image-metadata` feature in order to remove the "custom" image...
<flxfoo> unfornutely back to "default" no rackspace os images appear to be available
<rick_h_> flxfoo:  is this on their public cloud?
<flxfoo> so what I try to achieve is to use that `custom-image-metadata` with a new image id rackspace gave me
<flxfoo> rick_h_: guess so yes...
<flxfoo> I managed (about half an hour ago) to add an image vis `juju metadata add-aimge`
<flxfoo> but when I use it (juju add-machine` juju loop creating instances , that I can see in rackspace *all* as building state stuck at 90%
<wallyworld> flxfoo: so you got a new image id added and juju attempts to use that image to provision a machine but the provisioning fails? that sounds like an image / cloud issue that needs to be investigated
<flxfoo> wallyworld: hi there... well It is actually very strange
<flxfoo> so first as I said juju just looped saying that the machine is state BUILT, so tryinh again... and now I have 18 instances in rackspace in build state... :(
<flxfoo> and
<flxfoo> I tried to put some debu on... but then my image first disappear from list images
<flxfoo> when remove-machaine --force would that remove an image as well eventually?
<flxfoo> I am not getting what is going on...
<flxfoo> anyway...
<flxfoo> wallyworld: how could I set the `custom-image-metadata` with "new" values? is that possible?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: it may be that the custom image metadata added via add-image has an expiry, i'd need to check. you may need to re-run add-image. i have no idea why the machine gets stuck in building. that seems like a cloud issue. in any case, you'll need to use the dashboard or something to inspect the state of the instance
<wallyworld> it the cutom image metadata does have an expiry, we may be able to work around that, but the first issue is to see why the chosen image is not working
<flxfoo> wallyworld: but I did not set any expire time when using add-image. juju metadata add-image 498bfa38-d288-4e37-b975-a4acb77f8557 --series bionic --region LON --virt-type pvhvm
<wallyworld> flxfoo: no, but juju may be setting an expiry, i'll need to check
<flxfoo> maybe I should just put bionic and region
<flxfoo> wallyworld: a ok ok
<flxfoo> wallyworld: if it does , the expire time is pretty short
<wallyworld> 6 hours i think. but this stuff was done ages ago so i'm not sure
<flxfoo> wallyworld: the image disappear after a few minutes
<flxfoo> wallyworld: I added it already 4 times in the last couple of hours or so
<flxfoo> wallyworld: just disappear, I added it about 10 minutes ago
<flxfoo> wallyworld: storage-type what could be a valis value for that one in add-image?
<wallyworld> flxfoo: storage-type is cloud dependent. i am not sure what's needed for rackspace. i think that was added more for aws. rackspace doesn't use it i don't think. i am not sure why the iamge metadata is not sticking until i get a chance to look. the fact that the image is being discovered and used to provision a machine but getting stuck is the first thing to solve. and that needs to be done using hte cloud tooling, dashboard,
<wallyworld> ssh into image etc
<flxfoo> wallyworld: right... did not find a way to get in yet... as "building" there is no obvious way to get in... but will dig into that thanks
<wallyworld> flxfoo: good luck. once that is figured out we can look at the other things
<babbageclunk> cool lxc petname: infinite-sailfish
<wallyworld> corona-prince would be a good one
#juju 2020-03-26
<wallyworld> hpidcock: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11360
<wallyworld> babbageclunk: lgtm, ty
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: thanks!
<hpidcock> wallyworld: oops sorry, was lying down with a headache
<wallyworld> all good, hopr you're ok
<tlm> does anyone know why we start certificates 7 days before now and not 5 minutes in the past ?
 * wallyworld shrugs
<tlm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<kelvinliu> wallyworld: these two PRs for adding storage support for non stateful app, https://github.com/juju/charm/pull/308 https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11362 could u take a look?
<parlos> Good Morning Juju!
<stickupkid> manadart, got this for CR https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11355
<achilleasa> stickupkid: can you do a quick sanity check on a 2.7 -> dev merge PR https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11363?
<manadart> stickupkid: Yep; will look.
<stickupkid> achilleasa, done
<manadart> stickupkid: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11364
<stickupkid> manadart, https://media.giphy.com/media/OCgTKYSVnf7iM/giphy.gif
<stickupkid> manadart, i have no idea what i was trying to say "Subnet defines the nes" - nes what? nintendo nes? what was I doing?
<stickupkid> manadart, quick ho?
<manadart> stickupkid: OMW.
<achilleasa> jam: I have replied to your comments in 11341 and pushed two additional commits (the second deals with that odd c-tor for the relation resolvers); can you take another look?
<stickupkid> manadart, this looks wrong to me, I would expect this just check for if != 1, as you want to know why it wasn't removed https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/develop/api/spaces/spaces.go#L196-L198
<flxfoo> hi all
<flxfoo> It is me again
<flxfoo> :)
<manadart> stickupkid: Yes.
<stickupkid> flxfoo, hi o/
<flxfoo> So while trying to instanciate `juju add-machine`  (with constraints works fine)... so two things... first juju returns 11       pending       pending  bionic      instance "31c020be-c4b9-440d-aaf0-d2c1b33ea218" has status BUILD, wait 10 seconds before retry, attempt 8, and just loop , until I do a  `juju remove-machine X --force"
<flxfoo> so then after a little delay, list of instances is empty ... on rackspace side though... I have a list of 11 instances with the same name (difference IDs) which will listed as building (90% at most) after some time though the instances starts to appear as Ready
<flxfoo> So I suspect something wrong with juju, maybe it does not receive the right "return" so It keeps call for server instantiation...
<flxfoo> stickupkid: hi :)
<stickupkid> flxfoo, so this comes from https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/develop/provider/openstack/provider.go#L1240
<stickupkid> flxfoo, we're trying to provision a machine, but we're not getting back one that meets the constraints OR the provider doesn't have enough resources for the machine to be created
<stickupkid> flxfoo, I've seen this locally when testing with multipass+microstack and it was the latter case for me
<flxfoo> stickupkid: this is the only place right?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, let me check
<flxfoo> stickupkid: on rackspace side (as I said) each instance have the same name, but different IDs (which make sense), but juju return always the same ID to retry... why do I have several instances created on rackspace though?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, that's correct https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pk76srRk37/
<stickupkid> flxfoo, that I don't know
<stickupkid> flxfoo, if you think you've got a reproducer then I would create a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bugs
<flxfoo> stickupkid: no idea yet, just trying to put things together
<flxfoo> stickupkid: do you know if I explicitely pass `-n 1` that would make a difference?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, tbh, I wouldn't know personally
<flxfoo> stickupkid: Would you know how a single `add-machine` could endup looping in endless server creation?
<stickupkid> flxfoo, not getting back one that meets the constraints OR the provider doesn't have enough resources for the machine to be created
<stickupkid> manadart, haha, there are so many issues in remove space, trying to work it out now
<stickupkid> in the cmd/remove.go
<stickupkid> anyone know how to test that something was written to a cmd/ctx log?
<stickupkid> manadart, that was a pig
<stickupkid> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11365
<manadart> achilleasa: 11356 looks good here, but is still marked as a draft.
<achilleasa> manadart: marked it as a draft bec it needs a rebase/force-push once the relation-created one lands
<manadart> achilleasa: OK. I've approved it.
<achilleasa> manadart: tyvm
<achilleasa> is there a juju-idiomatic way for accessing controller config options inside state? I was thinking of having the facade fetch them and pass them as arguments to the state method I am working on but I am wondering whether we use a different pattern
<achilleasa> rick_h_: do you think 640k for charm data and 512k for uniter data are reasonable defaults for the quota limits? 640k ought to be enough for everyone, right? ;-)
<achilleasa> note that the operator will still be able to set the limits to 0 and bypass the quota checks if they are feeling yolo
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  hmmm, ideally folks will never know/hit this. I'd prefer to start with bigger defaults like 512k for juju and 1 or 2M for units?
<achilleasa> rick_h_: OK, though 2M seems too generous to me. The absolute max (combined) is 16M
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  right, personally I'd almost default to the max. I mean we store charms with 1GB of resources/etc
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  it seems silly to make folks open the faucet more ever and only close it if they hit issues/care
<achilleasa> rick_h_: but those end up in blob store, right?
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  but I can go wit some limit to start I guess. We know most controllers in the wild don't have > 3 models and most models are 3-5 applications
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  yes, this is true
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  but it's on the same disk as the rest of mongodb
<achilleasa> rick_h_: we can also do a 14M/1.5M split as the default and allow operators to fine-tune it if they need to
<achilleasa> my concern is basically that if we set it too high, charm authors will end up abusing it
<achilleasa> to store binary blobs or something
<achilleasa> (logs)
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  yea, that's why I'm ok with going roomy, but not all the way. I feel like the 512k 2M means we're talking 2.5mb per unit on the machine MAX. Realistically not all your charms will be abuses.
<rick_h_> achilleasa:  but we definitely need a metric about size of this collection so we can add it to graphana and if there's a disk usage rise track it directly to this change
<rick_h_> grafana doh
 * babbageclunk waves
<ventura> are u using IRC for project development and discord for app usage? or migrating everything to discourse?
<rick_h_> ventura:  irc for real time chat but discourse for async/news/published details
<rick_h_> most simple charm is ubuntu heh, just get a machine and setup the charm environment
<ventura> rick_h_: turn off/on feature flags on backend for mobile clients
<ventura> if it possible to create a git repos with config changes, juju would allow to easily git-revert bad flags with the benefit of always keep track of changes
<flxfoo> hi again, :)
<rick_h_> ventura:  that does some work but as Juju is more than configuration management there's a lot more to "changes" than flipping config flags.
<rick_h_> ventura:  there's resources, or binaries provided to run/use. There's actions, that trigger administrative functions like adding users, backing up db, etc. There's relations, that instruct application to pass details about themselves back and forth.
<rick_h_> ventura:  a lot more moving parts and "live system" than can be easily git commit/rollback
<flxfoo> so I can confirm that when a machine is created (juju add-unit / add-machine) the process on the provider finishes (takes time but finish)... Except that there is more than one machine created with the same name  (different IDs)...
<flxfoo> I had to do a `juju remove-machine XX --force`, because after 11 instances... it is too much :)
<flxfoo> I think there is something as well here, where rackspace needs time to allocate resources,  and the frequency where a new server will be spawned...
<ventura> rick_h_: i mean "a simple charm that shows something to my manager allow using juju" :-)
<ventura> TL; DR: we lost all machines configs during Black Friday due Bolsonaro Bug (i.e. crazy day-light saving time changes in Brazil)
<flxfoo> I don't know If I could put a delay like 30 minutes intead of 10s
<flxfoo> Anyone on the fact that calling one `juju add-unit/add-machine` would end up create multiple instance with the same name (different IDs) ?
<thumper> flxfoo: I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<thumper> wallyworld: https://github.com/juju/lumberjack/pull/1
<flxfoo> @thumper: when I perform a `juju add-unit` juju loop saying that instance is in state BUILD, retrying... probably due to rackspace lagging... but then a few minute later I have another one instamce created (with the same name different id) and juju report the same message (with different ID)
<flxfoo> until I `juju remove-machine --force` that just goes on
<thumper> flxfoo: that definitely sounds like a bug
<flxfoo> after removing on juju side... all the instances go from buidling state to ready state
<thumper> perhaps due to the slow nature in rackspace
<thumper> we don't see it on our other openstacks
<flxfoo> yeah that sounds very much something linked to rackspace..
<flxfoo> feww weeks ago that was not doing that for sure
<wallyworld> thumper: lgtm
<babbageclunk> thumper: if the password we use to connect to mongo for juju-restore is always oldpassword from controller machine 0, what happens if machine 0 has gone away? ie, the controller has machines 1, 2, 3?
<thumper> what does the juju-db plugin do?
<thumper> we should use that
<babbageclunk> should we be connecting as a different user, so we can use the oldpassword from the machine we're on?
<babbageclunk> ooh good call - looking
<babbageclunk> ah, ok - it uses statepassword and the tag
<babbageclunk> I think that might have been the problem with how we were doing it before - trying with tag but oldpassword, not statepassword
#juju 2020-03-27
<hpidcock> quicky for someone https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11367
<timClicks> recording of today's office hours is available for viewing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0ed5clg070
<wallyworld> kelvinliu: charm.v6 pr merged
<kelvinliu> wallyworld: ty, I just updated the deps on the PR
<wallyworld> kelvinliu: pr has some static analysis issues
<wallyworld> also, did you test the remove-application behaviour just to ne sure?
<wallyworld> tlm: or hpidcock: or kelvinliu: here's a k8s operator POC behind a feature flag https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11368
<kelvinliu> yes, I did. I m going to add to the QA steps
<wallyworld> awesome, ty
<tlm> will take a look after lunch wallyworld
<wallyworld> no rush at all
<timClicks> wallyworld: btw here is the cmr question https://youtu.be/y0ed5clg070?t=1143
<wallyworld> ooh youtube, goodie
<wallyworld> are we recording the questions anywhere?
<wallyworld> in written form, to post and answer?
<timClicks> wallyworld: add them as comments to the discourse thread, the questions that were asked are there :)
<wallyworld> ah thanks, need to catch up on that
<thumper> wallyworld: I've updated https://github.com/juju/lumberjack/pull/1/files
<thumper> wallyworld: there was actually a problem with the initial patch
<wallyworld> ok, will look
<thumper> as it was stopping the goroutine in the wrong place
<wallyworld> ah
<thumper> I spent time fixing all the tests
<thumper> as the race detector wasn't happy
<wallyworld> good to get that fixed
<thumper> and there were failures without using a wait group to ensure the goroutine was closed before exiting Close
<thumper> wallyworld: see https://github.com/natefinch/lumberjack/pull/100 for more PR descriptions
<thumper> wallyworld: if you agree, we'll land it on our fork then update juju to use it
<wallyworld> yup
<thumper> if or when nate accepts the patch, we can move back, or just pull that into ours.
<thumper> wallyworld: what I'll do is actually make a v2.pending banch on juju/lumberjack and target that
<thumper> so the head of a branch will keep the commit
<thumper> and when we pull v2 from upstream it won't break history
<wallyworld> thumper: is is TestCompressOnResume gone? no longer relevant?
<wallyworld> *why is
<thumper> because I removed the extra call to mill at the start of the openExistingOrNew function
<thumper> read my comment in the other PR to see why
<wallyworld> ok
<thumper> wallyworld: does that all make sense?
<wallyworld> thumper: not a fan of the naked send to notifyRemoved etc
<wallyworld> i think it does make sense, just looking at the code
<thumper> the are only ever set in tests
<wallyworld> 	if filesRemoved && l.notifyRemoved != nil {
<wallyworld> 		l.notifyRemoved <- struct{}{}
<wallyworld> 	}
<thumper> right, but notifyRemoved is internal, and only set in the tests
<wallyworld> ah ok
<wallyworld> maybe enhance the comments?
<thumper> they are used to remove all the <-time.After() calls in the tests
<thumper> which ones?
<wallyworld> someone looking atthe code won't necessarily see the tests before hand
<wallyworld> 	// notifyRemoved is signalled when the millRunOnce method removes some
<wallyworld> 	// old log files. If no files are removed, notifyRemoved is not signalled.
<wallyworld> / only set and used in tests
<wallyworld> or something
<thumper> ok
<thumper> will update
<wallyworld> ty
<thumper> force pushed
<wallyworld> thumper: i think it looks good
<thumper> wallyworld: thanks
 * thumper does a little manual testing for the change
<thumper> on juju
<thumper> now I'm bothered...
<thumper> I can't find the goroutine at all
<thumper> there should be one...
 * thumper thinks
<thumper> oh
<thumper> no
<thumper> since I removed the initial mill
<thumper> there isn't one initially
<thumper> only when we rotate the logs
<wallyworld> thumper: i did have that thought but didn't think hard enough about it :-(
<thumper> no, it's all fine
<thumper> we create it as needed
<thumper> it's all good
 * thumper has the change targeting develop
<thumper> will retarget
<thumper> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11370
<thumper> for the 2.7 dependency update
<wallyworld> thumper: lgtm
<thumper> wallyworld: thanks
<thumper> wallyworld: when will the min juju version bits for k8s persistent volumes bit land? next week?
<wallyworld> thumper: ALREADY LANDED
<wallyworld> oops
<wallyworld> caps lock fail
<thumper> heh
<thumper> I thought you were just really letting me know
<wallyworld> yeah, you are deaf or something
<wallyworld> i don't muck around with these things, wanted to get it done
<thumper> wallyworld: jsing has pointed out that I really do need the functionality I removed
<thumper> so I need to consider how to test properly
<wallyworld> ok
<wallyworld> kelvinliu: that mssing distro info bug should have been fixed a day or so ago
<wallyworld> there was an issue with juju/os reo
<wallyworld> *repo
<kelvinliu> I just got this error.
<wallyworld> maybe rebase and try again?
<wallyworld> hmmm :-(
<wallyworld> maybe the fix didn't work properly
<kelvinliu> I merged dev to my branch yesterday.
<kelvinliu> ah, I will change it again, that change ported to dev yesterday as well
<kelvinliu> *check*
<thumper> wallyworld: https://github.com/juju/lumberjack/pull/2
<wallyworld> looking
<thumper> stress has 6776 successful runs in 1 min 6 sec
<thumper> stress-race has 228 successful runs in 4 min 4 sec
<wallyworld> thumper: lgtm, the tweak to avoid the race seems sound
<thumper> coolio
<wallyworld> hpidcock: tlm: looks like something broke. ran an action....
<wallyworld> 14:20:55 DEBUG unit.mariadb-k8s/0.hello ERROR x509: certificate is valid for application-mariadb-k8s, not mariadb-k8s
<wallyworld> app tag vs app name
<tlm> what gave that error ?
<tlm> k8s or juju ?
<wallyworld> it appears in the model log hosting the unit
<wallyworld> haven't tracked it further
<thumper> wallyworld: juju pr updated
<tlm> hmmm that won't be a juju error
<wallyworld> thumper: still +1 assuming sha is correct
<tlm> is that bubbling up from the charm trying to talk with the mariadb process ?
 * thumper double checks the vendor directory
<wallyworld> tlm: it is a juju error i think to do with the cert we generate to have the workload pod talk to the operator pod
<wallyworld> i blame hpidcock until proven wrong :-)
<thumper> merging
<tlm> yeah I am going with hpidcock, my bugs are far better then that
<tlm> :)
<hpidcock> wallyworld: ahhh this is because of that tag change
<hpidcock> sigh
<hpidcock> give me a minute
<wallyworld> yeah, i just realised and was about to mention that
<wallyworld> hpidcock: quick HO, i have another question
<wallyworld> ?
<hpidcock> sure
<wallyworld> in standup
<thumper> wallyworld: can you keep an eye on https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11370 ?
<thumper> I'm EOW
<wallyworld> yup
<wallyworld> avagoodwe
<thumper> thanks
<kelvinliu> tlm: hpidcock anyone free to get a 2nd +1 plz https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11362
<hpidcock> kelvinliu: on it
<kelvinliu> ty
<wallyworld> hpidcock: merge failed for my pr, so i added a small commit to add the cert fix https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11368
<hpidcock> wallyworld: LGTM
<wallyworld> ta
<elox> Good morning
<stickupkid> manadart, any thoughts about my issue around where to put ReloadSpaces function?
<manadart> stickupkid: Yes, I missed that one. Let me see.
<stickupkid> manadart, I thought there was only two places this existed, but turns out the agent also wants to reload spaces
<stickupkid> manadart, that's totally fine, we just need to pick a place where to put it
<stickupkid> manadart, can HO if you want?
<manadart> stickupkid: Kickin' it in daily.
<wallyworld> achilleasa: hey, i left a comment on https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11341. a charm.v6 dep update which supercedes yours has already landed in develop
<achilleasa> wallyworld: thanks for the heads up. I will rebase and drop the bump commit
<wallyworld> no worries
<wallyworld> also the debughooks test as a side effect
<achilleasa> ?
<achilleasa> manadart: is there a way to access the controller config from a facade or do I need to inject something like a config-getter via the c-tor?
<achilleasa> nvm, found it
<manadart> achilleasa: Great.
<stickupkid> I think we do error matching wrong in juju
<stickupkid> well for typed errors, we shouldn't care about the message, just what type it is
<stickupkid> i.e. if you have an error returned, like errors.NotImplementedf("InvalidateCredentialCallback")
<stickupkid> then the test should be
<stickupkid> c.Assert(err, gc.ErrorType, errors.NotImplemented)
<stickupkid> but we never do that
<stickupkid> manadart, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11371
<hml> achilleasa:  https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11339 is ready for review i think.
<achilleasa> hml: looking in a bit
<achilleasa> if I want to add a new error type and have it recovered client-side so it can be used outside the api caller's scope, is there an alternative to adding it to juju/errors?
<achilleasa> hml: quick PR https://github.com/juju/errors/pull/45
<hml> achilleasa:  approved
<achilleasa> hml: tyvm
<manadart> stickupkid: https://github.com/go-goose/goose/pull/83
<achilleasa> fun facts: if you need to get a typed error (in the client) from a server error you need to call apiserver/common.RestoreError; however, if you try to import that pkg in api/uniter/unit.go you get an import cycle...
<achilleasa> looks like apiserver/common imports worker/uniter/{operation, remotestate} which makes me sad :-(
<manadart> stickupkid: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11372
<stickupkid> manadart, kewl, let me look into this
<flxfoo> Hi again
<flxfoo> So I still have three issues.
<flxfoo> one is adding an OS image, the image just disappear after about 5 minutes... maybe juju tries to update images from "upstream" so clear the list?
<flxfoo> second is enbling the image-metadata feature breaks others python using libjuju
<flxfoo> those two there are kind of workaround
<flxfoo> but the third one , doing a add-unit will end up creating more than one unit with the same name but different IDs, does not finish, but... (rackspace lagging) the server created at some point are fully created.
<flxfoo> a question would be under which circonstances juju would create more than one unit with the same name?
<hml> flxfoo, not many folks around to answer your questions on the images right now.  Posting to the juju discourse would be your best bet.
<hml> flxfoo:  you’d only see a unit of the same name if the same charm was deployed in different models.
<flxfoo> hml: thanks
<hml> unit names are unique per model
<hml> and will never reuse a name within a model
<flxfoo> hml: first of all, everything was fne before rackspace remove the image we were using
<hml> flxfoo:  :-(. have you see the docs on simplestream images for openstack?
<flxfoo> second on one test model (no charm) doing add-machine after a few minutes I can have around 25 server with the same name (juju-XXXX-modelaname-XX) all in build state (rackspace lag)
<hml> flxfoo:  i’d think most of the same would work there… without the new service.  but i’m not sure that’d be a long term solution.
<flxfoo> in another model (prod one) a simple memcache charm end up the same just less machine, just because I think there is more things to manage already, but the same
<flxfoo> hml: yeah I think I read that doc about generating simplestream stuff... I end up having those files... but that to use bootstrapping only no?
<hml> flxfoo:  that’s not cool definitely.  have you filed a bug?
<hml> flxfoo:  the same info in simplestreams will be used by units as well.
<hml> it’ll go to the default model
<flxfoo> not yet, because I would like to have a bit more information to see if there something I did do properly or not
<hml> you’ll need to be careful of model-defaults and config to get it in other models
<hml> but it’s a config value, so can be set later
<flxfoo> hml: so you are telling me to disable the image-metadata. And to go back to bootstrap with new values for an OS image?
<hml> you’ll want to use --model-default at bootstrap for models other than default
<hml> flxfoo:  i don’t think you need to do a new bootstrap.
<hml> it’s a model config value
<flxfoo> hml: o ok... did not see that, the only one I remember is `custom-image-metadata` this is one?
<hml> flxfoo crap… i might have been thinking of the wrong thing.
<hml> flxfoo:  let me check something on rackspace
<flxfoo> thanks hml
<hml> flxfoo: i’m wondering what the options are if rackspace has removed the images.  I’m assuming there are not other ones which can be used.
<flxfoo> well they gave me one, that I use when I am trying add-unit
<flxfoo> with the help of wallyworld , I manage to add this image in the juju metadata list-images
<hml> flxfoo: i think a juju discourse post is your best option.  the folks who can help are located around the world.  discourse is good for asking questions etc.
<flxfoo> hml: sure will do
<flxfoo> discourse.jujucharms.net ?
<flxfoo> dot com ?
<hml> flxfoo:  https://discourse.jujucharms.com
<hml> there’s a whole bunch of docs, info. q&a etc there.
<wallyworld> rick_h_: looks like we need a uniter upgrade step for app relation work, bug 1869275
<mup> Bug #1869275: [subordinate] main unit did not get subordinate installed <juju:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869275>
